# KUMMERKASTEN



## ChrisStahl (7. März 2014)

Fragen - Antworten, was schief gelaufen, Probleme: Hier bieten wir die Möglichkeiten eine schnelle Antwort zu bekommen. Bodo Probst und Lars Wiegand beantworten hier "WICHTIGE" Dinge so schnell es geht. In den anderen Rubriken ist es zum Teil sehr aufwendig immer aktuell zu sein.


----------



## Blut Svente (7. März 2014)

Also ich habe Probleme mit eingewachsenen Fußnägeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (7. März 2014)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Also ich habe Probleme mit eingewachsenen Fußnägeln



Die Christiane Schmück schneidet sogar Hecken und Pilze


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Christiane Schmück schneidet sogar Hecken und Pilze


 Oh danke jetzt als Kummerkastentante wem drücken noch Zehen.


----------



## p3bbels (7. März 2014)

Guten Abend,
Probiere ich. Es hier nochmal
@BODOPROBST würde gerne an meinem 2013 Slide 150 8.0 in der Climb Stellung des Fox CTD Dämpfers eine art Palttform haben. Kann ich sowas bei Fox nachrüsten lassen und verändere ich damit auch nicht die Trail und Descend Einstellung? Ist es zu Empfehlen wenns geht?
Finde den Dämpfer in der Climb Stellung etwas soft. Gibt es eine andere Empfehlung?

Fragen über fragen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. März 2014)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Probiere ich. Es hier nochmal
> @BODOPROBST würde gerne an meinem 2013 Slide 150 8.0 in der Climb Stellung des Fox CTD Dämpfers eine art Palttform haben. Kann ich sowas bei Fox nachrüsten lassen und verändere ich damit auch nicht die Trail und Descend Einstellung? Ist es zu Empfehlen wenns geht?
> Finde den Dämpfer in der Climb Stellung etwas soft. Gibt es eine andere Empfehlung?
> ...


 Ja das geht aber nur beim Fox, kann auch sein das der Stickstoff Druck nicht ok ist. Gruß Bodo


----------



## drehzahl (8. März 2014)

Ok, dann hier auch:
Lieferung schnell, Umwerfer nicht korrekt eingestellt, Schlauch falsch montiert, Überwurfmuttern an den Ventilen fehlen, Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer falsch verlegt, Kette nach wenigen Km gerissen (Ersatz gestern erhalten), Kreditkarte mit zu hohem Betrag belastet, Buha (-166) immer besetzt.

Schade......


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. März 2014)

drehzahl schrieb:


> Ok, dann hier auch:
> Lieferung schnell, Umwerfer nicht korrekt eingestellt, Schlauch falsch montiert, Überwurfmuttern an den Ventilen fehlen, Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer falsch verlegt, Kette nach wenigen Km gerissen (Ersatz gestern erhalten), Kreditkarte mit zu hohem Betrag belastet, Buha (-166) immer besetzt.
> 
> Schade......



Sorry das müssen wir überprüfen - Schlauch falsch montiert? wie soll das gehen? - Überwurfmuttern müssen nicht sein - Bowdenzug falsch verlegt ? Keine Vorstellung wie das gehen soll? Aber wenn, dann Kann der auch nicht funktionieren - Kette gerissen, kann passieren, liegt meistens am Schloss oder falschen Schalten oder hängt mit Umwerfer zusammen, wenn da rumgestellt wurde - Kreditkarte zu hoher Betrag? Kaum vorstellbar, da sich der Gesamtbetrag aus Bestellungssartikel, Versand und Kartonage zusammensetzt??? Müssen wir überprüfen, oder fehlte etwas bestelltes ? Bitte Telefonnummer wir rufen zurück - Hast du einen SP in der Nähe?


----------



## drehzahl (8. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sorry das müssen wir überprüfen - Schlauch falsch montiert? wie soll das gehen? - Überwurfmuttern müssen nicht sein - Bowdenzug falsch verlegt ? Keine Vorstellung wie das gehen soll? Aber wenn, dann Kann der auch nicht funktionieren - Kette gerissen, kann passieren, liegt meistens am Schloss oder falschen Schalten oder hängt mit Umwerfer zusammen, wenn da rumgestellt wurde - Kreditkarte zu hoher Betrag? Kaum vorstellbar, da sich der Gesamtbetrag aus Bestellungssartikel, Versand und Kartonage zusammensetzt??? Müssen wir überprüfen, oder fehlte etwas bestelltes ? Bitte Telefonnummer wir rufen zurück - Hast du einen SP in der Nähe?



Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion.

Schlauch falsch montiert: Das Ventil stand schief aus der Felge. Luft raus, Mantel gelößt, SChlauch etwas gedreht, fertig.

Überwurfmuttern: ok, kenne dies seit 40 Jahren Biken nur mit.

Bowdenzug: Der Zug verlief unter dem Tretlager nicht durch die Kunststofführung sondern nebendran direkt auf dem Rahmen.

Umwerfer: Beim Schalten auf das große Blatt landete die Kette auf dem Pedal. Schraube "H" war nicht justiert. Abstand zwischen Umwerferblech und Kettenblatt betrug ca. 5-6 mm. Üblich sind 2-3mm.

Kette: Riss nach wenigen KM, offensichtlich fehlerhaft ab Werk. Riss nicht am Verschlußniet. Falsches Schalten kann definitiv ausgeschlossen werden. Kette wurde seitens HS umgehend ersetzt, vielen Dank.

Alle diese Fehler (defekte Kette konnte nicht erkannt werden) wurden VOR der ersten Fahrt korrigiert.

Wegen der Kreditkartenbelastung können wir gerne  telefonieren. Wie kann ich ihnen ,nicht öffentlich , meine Telefonnummmer mitteilen ?

Einen SP gibt es nicht in meiner Nähe.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Kurbelfrank (8. März 2014)

Hallo,
Heute ist mir kurz vor Ende meiner Tour aufgefallen das eine Schraube am Bike fehlte.
Slide 9.0 SE, Schraube am hinteren Ende der Kettenstrebe (Antriebsseite)

Konnte bei euch im Shop keine Ersatzschraube finden, entweder hab ich's nur übersehen und ihr könnt mir nen Link nachreichen oder habt Ihr ne Bezeichnung für mich damit ich diese woanders herbeiziehen kann.
Gruß


Hat sich erledigt, hab's gefunden.


----------



## slowlifter (9. März 2014)

Hallo

habe an meinem im Januar im Megastore erworbenen Slide 150 10.0 heute gemerkt, dass ich den Daempfer in der oberen Aufnahme trotz festgezogener Verschraubung seitlich mit der Hand auf dem Bolzen fuer ein paar mm bewegen kann. Bei Belastung auf den Sattel wandert der Daempfer in der Aufhaengung dann immer nach links. Ist das normal bzw. wie ist weiter zu verfahren. Da scheint ja ein Teil nicht sauber zu passen. 

Ansonsten hatte ich zum Glueck im Januar bemerkt, dass die Lagerschrauben an beiden Kettenstreben nicht angezogen waren und fast draussen waren.

Viele Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. März 2014)

drehzahl schrieb:


> Wegen der Kreditkartenbelastung können wir gerne  telefonieren. Wie kann ich ihnen ,nicht öffentlich , meine Telefonnummmer mitteilen ?l



Bitte ganz einfach via PN / Postfach / Unterhaltung.


----------



## _mike_ (10. März 2014)

Slide 150 E1 2014: 
1) wird mit X-12 beworben ABER:
- Standard Gewinde-Instert von Syntace passt nicht (Aussendurchmesser 20mm, Radon 22mm), Support hat keine Details dazu und meint es sollte das Syntace passen, kann oder will keine Radon E-Teil Nummer nennen. Das Gewindeinstert schließt auf der Innenseite auch nicht 100% plan mit der Kettenstrebe ab, so geht ca. 1mm Einschraubtiefe der Steckachse am Gewinde verloren, was beim Einsatz einer "normalen" X-12 Steckachse schon was ausmacht, da diese eh etwas kürzer ist als die ab Werk verbaute DT-Swiss Schnellspannachse
- Obwohl anders als vom Support behauptet passt weder das Standard Syntace X-12 Schaltauge noch die Schraube (zu kurz) dazu. Statt dessen muss ein Cube Schaltauge mit einer Schraube ohne Sollbruchstelle herhalten!

Mit X-12 werben ist eines - sich nicht an den (vieleicht unberechtigt) erwarteten Standard halten was anderes.
Ein Bereicht mit Support-Downloads wo die Handbücher und die Ersatzteilnummern vollständig aufgeführt sind könnte hier sicherlich für mehr Transparenz sorgen.

2) Die schwarze Eloxierung ist sehr "weich", da reicht schon streng hinschaun und die Farbe geht ab


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2014)

h


_mike_ schrieb:


> Slide 150 E1 2014:
> 1) wird mit X-12 beworben ABER:
> - Standard Gewinde-Instert von Syntace passt nicht (Aussendurchmesser 20mm, Radon 22mm), Support hat keine Details dazu und meint es sollte das Syntace passen, kann oder will keine Radon E-Teil Nummer nennen. Das Gewindeinstert schließt auf der Innenseite auch nicht 100% plan mit der Kettenstrebe ab, so geht ca. 1mm Einschraubtiefe der Steckachse am Gewinde verloren, was beim Einsatz einer "normalen" X-12 Steckachse schon was ausmacht, da diese eh etwas kürzer ist als die ab Werk verbaute DT-Swiss Schnellspannachse
> - Obwohl anders als vom Support behauptet passt weder das Standard Syntace X-12 Schaltauge noch die Schraube (zu kurz) dazu. Statt dessen muss ein Cube Schaltauge mit einer Schraube ohne Sollbruchstelle herhalten!
> ...


 Hallo die X12 Achse sollte genau so passen wie die DT Achse auch wenn das Instert 22mm hat, auch das Schaltauge von
Syntace kann man Anbauen da es auch in Shimano Toleranz ist muss nur die Schaltung neu ausrichten zu den Elox kann
ich so nichts Sagen außer das da die normale Garantie gilt . Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Christian oder Bodo, finde diese Seite echt Gut. Hier eine frage zum Swoop 175 8.0 2013. 
Möchte mir eine Vecnum Sattelstütze zulegen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange die Maximale Einstecktiefe Sattelrohr ist am Swoop? Das ist entscheidend welche Ausführung ich nehmen kann. 
Danke Marko


----------



## Deleted 299958 (10. März 2014)

... ....... .....  ..


----------



## yoger83 (10. März 2014)

Hallo,
sollte beim Slide130 9.0 normalerweise das Tubeless-Kit im Lieferumfang mit dabei sein? Leider war es bei mir nicht mit dabei.....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (10. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> h
> 
> Hallo die X12 Achse sollte genau so passen wie die DT Achse auch wenn das Instert 22mm hat, auch das Schaltauge von
> Syntace kann man Anbauen da es auch in Shimano Toleranz ist muss nur die Schaltung neu ausrichten zu den Elox kann
> ich so nichts Sagen außer das da die normale Garantie gilt . Gruß Bodo



Danke Bodo - woher bekomm ich die Teilenummer des X-12 Gewindeinserts des Radon Slide Rahmens? Am besten in schwarz.,


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

Ehrenwort schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> ich wollte am 26.02.2014 das ZR RACE 6.0 Sram kaufen. Das Bike gab es als Tagesartikel für 888€ zu haben. Bevor ich zugeschlagen hätte, hat jemand von Radon auf Facebook umd sogar hier gepostet, dass es das Bike zur Saisoneröffnung am 15.03.2014 für 799€ geben wird (auch online!). Also dachte ich mir, warteste die paar Tage noch ab!
> Ein paar Tage später wurde diese Ankündigung leider rückgängig gemacht und jetzt stehe ich leider nach dem ich mein 26er ZR RACE 7.0 verkauft habe, bei dem geilen Wetter mit leeren Händen da
> Leider ist der Weg nach Bonn zu weit für mich




Unser Versand kommt mittlerweile mit den Auslieferungen nicht mehr hinterher, wir arbeiten seit Wochen am Limit und sind schon bei einigen Modellen ausverkauft - eine weitere Aktion würde versandtechnisch keinen Sinn haben und diejenigen die bestellt haben nur unnötig strapazieren. Deshalb haben sich die Versandleiter dazu entschieden, die Angebote nur auf einige Modelle zu beziehen. Die Angebote werden durch Tagesangebote besser logistisch umfasst. Wenn keine Räder mehr rausgehen können, gibt's Schuhe, wie heute .Im Megastore gilt allerdings wie jedes Jahr - rennt uns die Bude ein: 8 Stunden lang habt ihr einmalig die Chance.


----------



## Deleted 299958 (11. März 2014)

... ....... ......


----------



## mDaniel (11. März 2014)

Ehrenwort schrieb:


> Aus Verkäufersicht klingt das natürlich klasse! Für den Stammkunden ist das leider irgendwie doof, wenn der Verkäufer ein besseres Angebot ankündigt in einer Phase, wo der Käufer zugeschlagen hätte, und die Ankündigung eins zwei Tage später zurücknimmt!!!



Das stimmt, ich habe beim 888€ Angebot auch noch warten wollen auf die 799.... nix wars - Kunde hat halt Pech gehabt  Naja - vielleicht kommt es ja mal wieder als Tagesangebot.


----------



## DunklesWeizen (11. März 2014)

Also ich hab beim 888€ Angebot zugeschlagen weil der Weg nach Bonn und die 89€ Ersparnis sich nicht rechnen würden für mich. Bin mal gespannt wann es endlich da ist. Gibt es da eventuell Prognosen wann man damit rechnen kann?


----------



## slowlifter (11. März 2014)

Habe die Problematik an der Dämpferaufnahme auch nochmal per Mail an Radon gerichtet und werde das Bike nächste Woche Dienstag zur Inspektion in Bonn abgeben, dann soll dieses Problem mit bearbeitet werden, mit dem bekannten Hinweis, dass sich Schrauben nach den ersten Kilometern schonmal lockern 

Für die Lagerschrauben an den Kettenstreben sicherlich auch korrekt wobei ein bisschen mehr Schraubensicherung ab Werk auch das Problem lösen dürfte.

Bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme aber eher nicht. Dort gibt es trotz angezogener Schraube ein seitliches Spiel, sowohl Dämpfer wie auch Spacer lassen sich seitlich per Hand verschieben. Habe den Dämpfer vorhin einmal ausgebaut und musste leider feststellen, dass um das Dämpferauge herum bereits Material am Dämpfer selber abgeschmirgelt ist. Da der Dämpfer unter Belastung sich immer in eine Richtung bewegt auch kein Wunder. Da mich der Termin rund 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit kostet will ich mal hoffen, dass einfach ein anderer Monarch Plus eingebaut wird, um zu sehen ob der Rahmen das Problem ist oder der bisher verbaute Dämpfer bzw. seine Anbauteile. Darf das Bike direkt wieder mitnehmen.

Bin froh, dass mir das Ganze überhaupt aufgefallen ist. Der Hinterbau selber ist spielfrei. Möchte gar nicht darüber nachdenken was passiert wäre, wenn sich der Dämpfer immer weiter abschmirgeln würde, Bike wurde bisher ja kaum bewegt. 

Ansonsten nochmal ein ganz dickes Lob an Bodo, auch die "alte" 150er-Geometrie fährt sich super, insbesondere mit der für ein AM sinnvollen Ausstattung des Slide 10.0.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. März 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Habe die Problematik an der Dämpferaufnahme auch nochmal per Mail an Radon gerichtet und werde das Bike nächste Woche Dienstag zur Inspektion in Bonn abgeben, dann soll dieses Problem mit bearbeitet werden, mit dem bekannten Hinweis, dass sich Schrauben nach den ersten Kilometern schonmal lockern
> 
> Für die Lagerschrauben an den Kettenstreben sicherlich auch korrekt wobei ein bisschen mehr Schraubensicherung ab Werk auch das Problem lösen dürfte.
> 
> ...


Danke aber zu deinen Problem, kann mir nur Vorstellen das ev. Ein oder Beide seitlichen Spacer am Dämpfer fehlen aber das
werden  die Werkstatt Jungs ja sehen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (12. März 2014)

Hallo Bodo

gerne. Hast schon recht, wird die Werkstatt schon richten koennen. 

Ist uebrigen links und rechts vom Daempferauge je ein Spacer auf der schwarzen Huelse. Spiel ist wie gesagt im Milimeterbereich.


----------



## Hellman (12. März 2014)

Hallo Kummerkasten Team,
habe folgende Frage.Ich besitze seit 2Monaten ein Slide 130 9.0SL(ein super Bike) und würde gerne das kleine 26er Ritzel der 2fach Kurbel, auf ein 24er wechseln.Nun meine Frage passt das "SHIMANO Kettenblatt XTR FC-M980 24 Zähne" von der 3fach Kurbel ?


----------



## c-st (13. März 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Hallo Kummerkasten Team,
> habe folgende Frage.Ich besitze seit 2Monaten ein Slide 130 9.0SL(ein super Bike) und würde gerne das kleine 26er Ritzel der 2fach Kurbel, auf ein 24er wechseln.Nun meine Frage passt das "SHIMANO Kettenblatt XTR FC-M980 24 Zähne" von der 3fach Kurbel ?



Die XTR Trail hat einen Lochkreis von 64mm, damit passt das 24er Kettenblatt der 3-fach Kurbel mechanisch drauf. Möglicherweise schaltet es etwas schlechter, da Shimano die Schalthilfen (des größeren Kettenblattes) passend zur Größe des kleinen Kettenblattes designed.

PS: Was hat das mit einem "Kummerkasten" zu tun? Deine Frage ist nicht mal Radon-spezifisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. März 2014)

Er fährt ein Radon und hat momentan Kummer. 
Bei der XTR 985 2-fach ist der LK 88mm. Bei der 980 2-fach 64/100mm.
Auf der Umwerfer muß er auch achten, dass der mit dem kleineren 24er KB klar kommt.


----------



## drehzahl (14. März 2014)

drehzahl schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion.
> 
> Schlauch falsch montiert: Das Ventil stand schief aus der Felge. Luft raus, Mantel gelößt, SChlauch etwas gedreht, fertig.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hier ein kurzes Feedback:

Telefonnummer per PN mitgeteilt, Rückruf seitens HS erfolgte kurzfristig, es konnte alles geklärt werden. Guter Service, weiter so !

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## tane (16. März 2014)

"Lieferbar ab KW 18!" (swoop 175 8 SE) - das is mein kummer!!!


----------



## lonleyrider (17. März 2014)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal etwas im Kummerkasten schreiben - aber es gibt nichts, weil ich mit meinem Skeen 10.0 total zufrieden bin
Außer das Wetter heute...aber da kann auch Radon nichts dagegen machen ;-)


----------



## KM76 (17. März 2014)

Hallo,
mein bestelltes ZR Team 7.0 wurde nach 2facher Lieferungsverzögerung endlich Mitte November geliefert.Soweit war alles tadellos.
Nur wollte ich über die schlechte Jahreszeit nicht wirklich fahren und stellte das Bike in der Wohnung ab.

Vor etwa 1 Monat bemerkte ich,dass der hintere Reifen komplett platt war und der vordere auch erheblich Luft verloren hatte.Fand ich schon recht merkwürdig.Also pumpte ich beide Reifen auf 3Bar auf und wartete.Nach ca. 2 1/2 Wochen hatte der hintere wieder 2,5Bar verloren und der vordere 1,8Bar.

Letzten Montag rief ich dann bei H&S an und schilderte mein Problem.Antwort war,ich sollte mich selbst um das Problem kümmern und den Schlauch flicken oder ggf. das Ventil nachstellen.Ersatzschläuche würden nicht rausgeschickt werden.Den Namen des Herren hab ich mir leider nicht gemerkt.

Ich wies nochmals darauf hin,dass das Bike immer noch unbenutzt ist und ich mir somit nichts in den Reifen gefahren haben kann.Dann sollte ich mein Anliegen per Mail mitteilen mit Fotos vom Zustand des Bikes,auf dem genau zu erkennen ist,dass es unbenutzt ist.Dies tat ich auch wenige Minuten später.Eine Antwort bekam ich bislang nicht.

Hätte ich das Bike bereits benutzt,wäre ich ja von eigener Schuld bzw. nem Dorn,Splitter oder sonst was ausgegangen und hätte mir neue Schläuche gekauft.Aber bei einem neuen,unbenutztem Rad.

Da es per Mail nicht klappt,bitte ich hier um Antwort.
Danke.


----------



## c-st (17. März 2014)

Mist, dass die Luft so langsam entweicht. Hättest du das vorher bemerkt, hättest du das Rad innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückgeben können.

Aber vielleicht hilft es ja wirklich das Ventil "nachzustellen". Bei vielen Schläuchen kannst du den Ventileinsatz rausschrauben. Ist der nicht ganz festgeschraubt verlierst du immer etwas Luft.


----------



## ofi (17. März 2014)

Sorry aber wenn du so eine Lappalie nicht selbst in den Griff bekommst solltest du besser ein Rad beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen...


----------



## DeVan90 (17. März 2014)

Ich habe mir für den Einstieg in das Hobby und da ich außer einem Bahnhofsfahrrad kein Fahrrad besitze, das Radon ZR Team 7.0 gekauft.
Geplant war zwar erst ein Fully für ein vielfaches des Preises

Mir ist nach dem Zusammenbauen aufgefallen, dass die Bremsscheiben ungleichmäßig schleifen. Also erst mal eingestellt, was soweit auch funktioniert hat. Hinten war der Ausschlag der Scheibe so groß, dass wenn ich den Bremssattel zufällig bei maximalem Linksausschlag der Scheibe eingestellt habe, danach dann rechts geschliffen hat und andersrum. Mit ein bisschen rumprobieren hab ich sie aber schleiffrei bekommen.

Wenn man jetzt in den Bremssatttel reinschaut, kann man deutlich sehen, wie die Scheibe zwischen den Belegen leicht hin und her wackelt. Ist das normal bzw. bis zu welchem Grad ist es normal? Ab wann wäre sowas ein Reklamationsgrund?

Ist in dem Sinne kein Kummer. Kummer wäre ein zerrissener Rahmen, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen ^^


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. März 2014)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für den Einstieg in das Hobby und da ich außer einem Bahnhofsfahrrad kein Fahrrad besitze, das Radon ZR Team 7.0 gekauft.
> Geplant war zwar erst ein Fully für ein vielfaches des Preises
> 
> Mir ist nach dem Zusammenbauen aufgefallen, dass die Bremsscheiben ungleichmäßig schleifen. Also erst mal eingestellt, was soweit auch funktioniert hat. Hinten war der Ausschlag der Scheibe so groß, dass wenn ich den Bremssattel zufällig bei maximalem Linksausschlag der Scheibe eingestellt habe, danach dann rechts geschliffen hat und andersrum. Mit ein bisschen rumprobieren hab ich sie aber schleiffrei bekommen.
> ...




Normalerweise musst du die erst langsam einfahren,damit sich die Beläge anpassen und dann am besten einmal richtig heiss fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeVan90 (17. März 2014)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen mehrmals von 30 km/h voll auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterbremsen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. März 2014)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo gelesen mehrmals von 30 km/h voll auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterbremsen.




auch gut, das klappt aber nur, wenn du 30 drauf kriegst ,)


----------



## DeVan90 (17. März 2014)

Ok, ansonsten passt alles soweit. Die Federgabel ist schon ein riesen Unterschied zu dem, was ich bisher so gefahren bin. Ist zwar mit < 1000€ immer noch ein "billig" Bike, aber vielleicht kommt ja schon nächste Saison ein richtiger Fully >.<


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. März 2014)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für den Einstieg in das Hobby und da ich außer einem Bahnhofsfahrrad kein Fahrrad besitze, das Radon ZR Team 7.0 gekauft.
> Geplant war zwar erst ein Fully für ein vielfaches des Preises
> 
> Mir ist nach dem Zusammenbauen aufgefallen, dass die Bremsscheiben ungleichmäßig schleifen. Also erst mal eingestellt, was soweit auch funktioniert hat. Hinten war der Ausschlag der Scheibe so groß, dass wenn ich den Bremssattel zufällig bei maximalem Linksausschlag der Scheibe eingestellt habe, danach dann rechts geschliffen hat und andersrum. Mit ein bisschen rumprobieren hab ich sie aber schleiffrei bekommen.
> ...



Die Scheibe scheint leicht verzogen zu sein. Das ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach kein Drama und kann auch zwischendurch immer mal wieder vorkommen, wenn es hart zur Sache geht. Wenn die Scheibe nirgends schleift besteht m.E. kein Handlungsbedarf. Du kannst das Problem auch leicht selbst beheben wenn Du mit einer breiten Zange mit Gefühl (!!!) den Schlag raus biegst und nach Augenmaß korrigierst. Das funktioniert in der Regel recht gut. Wichtig: Die Zange muss absolut Fett- und Ölfrei sein, sonst ruinierst Du die Scheibe und die Beläge. Und ja, generell müssen neue Bremsbeläge eingebremst werden, damit sie die volle Performance entfalten. Das ist i.d.R. nach einer Abfahrt bzw. nach einigen scharfen Bremsungen erledigt.


----------



## blauhassinger (18. März 2014)

Hallo Radon team,

neben dem Kummer, das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche Variante vom Sllide 160 ich nehmen soll,
hätte ich vielmehr eine Frage oder Bitte:

Bietet Ihr auch ein sogenanntes Jobrad leasing an?
Link dazu wäre: http://www.jobrad.org/fahrradhaendler/

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## kilsen (18. März 2014)

Bestellnummer 1303140728 
Schickt es endlich los ;-) Was brauch ich für n Ersatzschaltauge?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UT66 (20. März 2014)

Werden die Woche überhaupt noch Fahhrräder per DHL-Sperrgut versendet? Mein bestelltes 26' MTB wartet nun den *4.* Tag auf Abholung durch DHL, das ist eindeutig zu lange!


----------



## sgclimber (20. März 2014)

Das für meine Frau vor über anderthalb Wochen bestellte ZR Lady 7.0 hat nicht mal den Status "versendet". Wenn es dann nach Versand nochmal so lange dauert bis es überhaupt abgeholt und geliefert wird... na vielen Dank! Auf der Radon Seite steht was von ca. einer Woche, aber wie es sich grad andeutet haut das wohl lange nicht hin. Schade.


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. März 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Das für meine Frau vor über anderthalb Wochen bestellte ZR Lady 7.0 hat nicht mal den Status "versendet". Wenn es dann nach Versand nochmal so lange dauert bis es überhaupt abgeholt und geliefert wird... na vielen Dank! Auf der Radon Seite steht was von ca. einer Woche, aber wie es sich grad andeutet haut das wohl lange nicht hin. Schade.



Das Problem liegt daran ein Bike zu bestellen, wenn der Frühling in seiner vollen Blüte steht und tausende andere die gleiche Intention haben. Das ist genauso wie Heiligabend festzustellen, dass noch die Skier eingestellt werden müssen, wenn man am nächsten Tag in Skiurlaub fährt.


----------



## sgclimber (20. März 2014)

War mir nicht so bewusst das das Bestellaufkommen aktuell so hoch ist. Ich hab nicht des Wetters wegen bestellt, sondern weil meine Frau verlautet hat doch mal öfter Mountainbike Touren mit mir zu fahren. Dafür bekommt sie nun ein Rad spendiert. 

Hab mittlerweile auch eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Der erste Kontaktversuch lief übers Kontaktformular, das geht anscheinend unter? In der Mail wurden auch Probleme wegen einer Umstellung des Warenwirtschaftsystems erwähnt. Jetzt wo ich weis woran es liegt ist alles ok und ich kann gerne warten. Nervig ist halt nur wenn sich 2 Wochen nix tut und einem nicht klar ist was los ist...


----------



## haekel72 (20. März 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> War mir nicht so bewusst das das Bestellaufkommen aktuell so hoch ist. Ich hab nicht des Wetters wegen bestellt, sondern weil meine Frau verlautet hat doch mal öfter Mountainbike Touren mit mir zu fahren. Dafür bekommt sie nun ein Rad spendiert.
> 
> Hab mittlerweile auch eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Der erste Kontaktversuch lief übers Kontaktformular, das geht anscheinend unter? In der Mail wurden auch Probleme wegen einer Umstellung des Warenwirtschaftsystems erwähnt. Jetzt wo ich weis woran es liegt ist alles ok und ich kann gerne warten. Nervig ist halt nur wenn sich 2 Wochen nix tut und einem nicht klar ist was los ist...



Du bist ja scheinbar schon recht lange ohne Deine Frau gefahren. Da kommt es ja nicht auf drei Wochen an. Wetter ist auch nicht Gut gemeldet - Passt Doch!
P.S.: Ich habe meiner Frau im Dezember das ZR Race spendiert. In 3 Tagen war es Da!


----------



## sgclimber (20. März 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Du bist ja scheinbar schon recht lange ohne Deine Frau gefahren. Da kommt es ja nicht auf drei Wochen an. Wetter ist auch nicht Gut gemeldet - Passt Doch!
> P.S.: Ich habe meiner Frau im Dezember das ZR Race spendiert. In 3 Tagen war es Da!


 
Ja, so ist es. Wie gesagt jetzt wo ich weis, das es etwas länger und warum es etwas länger dauert hab ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## yoger83 (20. März 2014)

Hallo,
ist es normal das sich beim Slide 130 9.0 der Dämpfer 1mm mit einem Knackgeräusch nach links und rechts drücken lässt? 

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## raptora (20. März 2014)

Ich habe auch ein Problem,
Ware im Wert von knapp 100 € über den neuen Shop bestellt und keine Bestätigung bekommen.
Geld ist aber über Paypal an euch überwiesen worden.

Habe dann bei euch im Shop angerufen und ihr habt mir das Geld sofort und umgehend auf mein Paypalkonto zurückerstattet.
(Dafür ein grosses Lob)

Jetzt das Problem, 2 Tage später kam die Lieferung und ihr habt kein Geld 

Noch grösseres Problem, ich hab jetzt meine Rechnung verklüngelt, erreiche telefonisch nie einen über die Hotline
und kann euch das Geld nicht überweisen. Als ehrlicher Mensch macht das ein schlechtes Gewissen und traurig 

Ich brauche nur ne mailadresse damit ich vielleicht ne neue Rechnung bekomme und dann mein geld loswerden kann.
(Wenn ich die blöde Rechnung hätte dann wärs schon lange überwiesen, eigene Schuld)


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es normal das sich beim Slide 130 9.0 der Dämpfer 1mm mit einem Knackgeräusch nach links und rechts drücken lässt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


 Nein ev. die Schrauben lose .


----------



## yoger83 (20. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein ev. die Schrauben lose .


Schrauben sind alle mit Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen. Komisch das oben und unten Spiel ist......könnte man das mit anderen Spacern ausgleichen oder neue komplett neue Buchsen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Schrauben sind alle mit Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen. Komisch das oben und unten Spiel ist......könnte man das mit anderen Spacern ausgleichen oder neue komplett neue Buchsen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


 Bitte ein paar Infos zum Bike und Dämpfer.


----------



## yoger83 (21. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bitte ein paar Infos zum Bike und Dämpfer.


Es ist das Slide 130 9.0 mit dem org. verbautem Fox-Dämpfer Float CTD 190 mit 51mm Hub. Lichtemaß an der Wippe/Dämpferaufhängung 22.2mm. Lichtemaß untere Aufhängung 22mm. Drehmoment 8NM.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## siebenacht (21. März 2014)

Vielleicht fehlen einfach nur die Gummidichtungen zwischen Gleitlager und Spacer?
Gruß 78


----------



## yoger83 (21. März 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlen einfach nur die Gummidichtungen zwischen Gleitlager und Spacer?
> Gruß 78


Oh vielen Dank für den Link. Ich glaube die Gummidichtungen fehlen wirklich. Werde ich dann gleich mal ausbauen und nachschauen.
Könnte ich mit dem Drehmoment auf 10NM gehen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## slowlifter (21. März 2014)

Wollte mal kurz ein Update liefern. War am Dienstag zur Inspektion in Bonn. Nach Wechsel von Daempfer und anschließend der rechten Wippe war  soweit alles erstmal o.k. Herr Reuter hat sich viel Zeit genommen, war ein prima Service. Nach nur einer Tour musste ich leider feststellen, dass der rechte Spacer deutlich Spiel hat und der Daempfer anscheinend wieder nicht zentral in der Aufnahme steht. Rueckmeldung von Radon ist, dass ich wieder vorbei kommen soll. Bei 2 Stunden auf der Autobahn erwarte ich schon,  dass wir ein abschließende Loesung finden und ich mit einem mangelfreien Bike zurueck nach Hause fahren kann. Ansonsten habe ich mich am Dienstag in das Swoop 175 9.0 verknallt. Wuerde ich glatt gegen mein Slide tauschen Mal schauen wann ich von Radon eine Rueckantwort bekomme wie es weitergeht.


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

Da man ja per Mail keine Antwort bekommt versuche ich es hier mal.

Wird es die Rahmen jemals wieder einzeln geben?
Die vorgegebenen Konfigurationen finde ich nicht gerade gut.


----------



## help (22. März 2014)

Hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit dem Kummerkasten zu tun, aber hätte eine kleine Frage.

-> Kann mir jemand sagen was der 18er Rahmen beim ZR Race 650b wiegt?


----------



## HLCity (22. März 2014)

Hatte Probleme mit einer falsch eingestellten Schaltung und der Kette / Kasette.
Das Bike wurde daraufhin nach Absprache zu H&S gesendet und dann nach 3 Wochen, habe ich es gestern wieder bekommen.
Defekte Teile wurden nur zum Teil getauscht.Großes/kleines Kettenblatt hat def. Zähne.
Aber das größere Problem ist, das die Kette in den Bash Guard abspringt.
Die Schaltung wurde bei H&S wieder nicht Richtig eingestellt / Geprüft.
Vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt und hinten auf dem kleinsten bzw 2 kleinsten Kettenblatt. Die Kettenlinie läuft so das die Kette in den Bashguard Springt.
Also Hinten steht das Kettenblatt weiter heraus als Vorne.
Die Kette läuft frei im Umwerfer. Was kann das sein ? Race Face Kurbel falsch montiert? Oder ist das große Kettenblatt schuld?
Meiner Meinung nach müsste die Kurbel weiter nach außen oder?
Die Spacer bei der Kurbel sind vom Kettenblatt Richtung Achse "Rot Schwarz Weiß" auf der Antriebsseite und bei der anderen Seite 3xWeiß 1x Schwarz


----------



## yoger83 (22. März 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlen einfach nur die Gummidichtungen zwischen Gleitlager und Spacer?
> Gruß 78


Sollte man die dünnen Scheiben von aussen sehen? Hab heute den Dämpfer ausgebaut, leider bekomme ich das Gleitlager und Buchsen nicht raus.......

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DunklesWeizen (22. März 2014)

Heute ist mein ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM angekommen. Jetzt nach der Probefahrt die Top war ist mir aufgefallen, das am Hebel von der Vorderradbremse wohl Bremsflüssigkeit bzw etwas dickflüssiges sich abgelagert hat. Ob das schon so war oder erst durch die Fahrt gekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige hört man auch ein Geräusch was bei der Hinterradbremse nicht der Fall ist. Meine Vermutung ist das etwas undicht ist. Habe schon geschaut ob Schrauben lose sind aber die die ich sehen kann sind fest.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (24. März 2014)

@ Radon-Bikes, Bike-Discount ich habe das auch schon in einem anderen Thread geposted.
Hallo Radon,
ein Kollege von mir interessiert sich (auf meine Empfehlung) für ein Rad von euch. (Skill 8,5)
Dazu hat er ein paar Fragen. Die hat er euch über das Kontaktformular zugestellt. Dann hat er angerufen und gesagt bekommen, er soll die Fragen per Mail stellen, da das Kontaktformulat nicht funktioniert und hat sie Euch nochmal per Mail geschickt.
Könntet Ihr die Mail bitte, bitte, bitte beantworten, sonst muss ich mir hier die ganze Zeit seine Lästereien anhören. (Vorname von ihm ist Sascha Nachname fängt mit M. an, es müssten 3 Fragen sein. Eine zum Gepäckträger, eine zur Übersetzung und noch eine, ob man am Ständer eine Weberküpplung montieren kann.)
Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. März 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> @ Radon-Bikes, Bike-Discount ich habe das auch schon in einem anderen Thread geposted.
> Hallo Radon,
> ein Kollege von mir interessiert sich (auf meine Empfehlung) für ein Rad von euch. (Skill 8,5)
> Dazu hat er ein paar Fragen. Die hat er euch über das Kontaktformular zugestellt. Dann hat er angerufen und gesagt bekommen, er soll die Fragen per Mail stellen, da das Kontaktformulat nicht funktioniert und hat sie Euch nochmal per Mail geschickt.
> ...




Hallo da können wir nichts mit anfangen. Er möge bitte direkt an Michael Hentschel - H&S Bike-Discount GmbH <bikes@Bike-Discount.de> die Fragen stellen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. März 2014)

DunklesWeizen schrieb:


> Heute ist mein ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM angekommen. Jetzt nach der Probefahrt die Top war ist mir aufgefallen, das am Hebel von der Vorderradbremse wohl Bremsflüssigkeit bzw etwas dickflüssiges sich abgelagert hat. Ob das schon so war oder erst durch die Fahrt gekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige hört man auch ein Geräusch was bei der Hinterradbremse nicht der Fall ist. Meine Vermutung ist das etwas undicht ist. Habe schon geschaut ob Schrauben lose sind aber die die ich sehen kann sind fest.



Am besten zum Servicehändler oder bei uns in die Werkstatt  - Ferndiagnose leider nicht möglich!


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (24. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Hallo da können wir nichts mit anfangen. Er möge bitte direkt an Michael Hentschel - H&S Bike-Discount GmbH <[email protected]> die Fragen stellen.


 
Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte gehofft, dass Ihr die Mail auch so findet, ohne das ich dem Kollegen mitteilen muß, dass ich hier über das Forum mich einmische. Die Argumentation des Kollegen ist, wenn schon im Vorfeld keine Reaktion eines Shops gibt, was passiert dann erst bei einem Problem nach dem Kauf. Wenn ich jetzt sage ich habe bei der Anwort nachgeholfen, ist das auch nicht besser. Das die Mail geschickt wurde, bin ich mir zumindest sehr sicher, ich stand neben drann. Doof, aber kann man nichts machen.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## DunklesWeizen (24. März 2014)

Alles klar danke, dann werde ich mal am Samstag zum Servicepartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (24. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Sollte man die dünnen Scheiben von aussen sehen? Hab heute den Dämpfer ausgebaut, leider bekomme ich das Gleitlager und Buchsen nicht raus.......
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


@ yoger83
Die dünnen Gummidichtungen sind von außen nicht zu sehen, sie verschwinden in einer Nut der Gleitlager. Habe am Sonntag auch den Dämpfer ausgebaut, um den Zustand der Gleitlager nach einem Jahr zu prüfen. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass die neuen Fox-Gleitlager wesentlich länger halten als die alten, musste sie nicht austauschen. Die schlechte Nachricht für Dich, das Fehlen der dünnen Gummidichtungen sollte nicht die Lösung für Dein Problem sein. 
Die Gleitlager braucht man nicht auszubauen, man muss nur die Buchse auf einer Seite aus den Gleitlagern drücken, sollte relativ leicht gehen. Vorsicht die dünnen Gummidichtungen kann man schnell verlieren.
Entspricht die Breite der Buchsen Deinem gemessenen Lichtemaß an der Wippe/Dämpferaufhängung, sollte immer 22,2 mm sein? Schließen die Spacer auf beiden Seiten mit der Buchse ab? Sind die neuen gelben Gleitlager verbaut?
Gruß 78


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. März 2014)

@SeewiesenBaer:
die Mail deines Kollegen wurde am 21.März von unserem Spezialisten beantwortet, vielleicht sollte er seine Mails regelmäßig checken


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (24. März 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @SeewiesenBaer:
> die Mail deines Kollegen wurde am 21.März von unserem Spezialisten beantwortet, vielleicht sollte er seine Mails regelmäßig checken


 

Sorry mein Fehler, ich war gerade in seinem Büro und habe mal scheinheilig gefragt, was mit seinem Radon Kauf ist und er hat mir erzählt, dass Ihr geantwortet habt. Da ich Freitags selten im Büro bin, habe ich das erst heute mitbekommen. Da auf den andren Thread seit dem niemand mehr was geschrieben hat, habe ich das heute noch mal hier gepostet, obwohl das Thema eigentlich schon beendet war. Daher sorry.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Svenoozz (24. März 2014)

Hi, ich war letztens bei euch und habe ein Bike gekauft. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Kassenbon verlegt habe und nur noch den Servicezettel mit der Rahmennummer und was alles kontrolliert wurde. Gibts zB im Garantiefall Probleme ohne Bon?


----------



## StillPad (24. März 2014)

Wäre es wohl möglich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers für ein 2012er Slide 150 zu erfahren?
Der Fachhändler der diesen Rahmen gerade verkauft hat keinerlei Infos mehr was darin verbaut war.

Genauso wurde meine Frage noch immer ignoriert.
Wollt ihr keine Sachen verkaufen? Ich meine wenn ich schon auf so einfache Frage keine Antwort bekomme überlege ich es mir sehr genau ob ich ein komplettes Rad kaufen werde.


----------



## yoger83 (24. März 2014)

@siebenacht hatte mir nochmal den Link angeschaut und dabei gesehen das diese O-Ringe im inneren verbaut sind also nicht sichtbar sind. Hatte ja wie gesagt den Dämpfer am WE ausgebaut und dabei auch die beiden großen Schrauben von der Wippe gelöst. Dann wieder alles zusammengebaut aber erst die Schraube am Dämpferauge festgezogen und danach die beiden großen Schrauben und siehe da.....kein Spiel mehr. Ich denke wenn die beiden großen Lagerpunkt nur ein winzig bisschen Toleranz haben macht sich das dann an anderer Stelle (Dämpferauge) bemerkbar. 
Auch von mir ein großes Lob an Fox für die verbauten Gleitlager!

Wie hast du die Buchse herausgedrückt?


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wäre es wohl möglich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers für ein 2012er Slide 150 zu erfahren?
> Der Fachhändler der diesen Rahmen gerade verkauft hat keinerlei Infos mehr was darin verbaut war.
> 
> Genauso wurde meine Frage noch immer ignoriert.
> Wollt ihr keine Sachen verkaufen? Ich meine wenn ich schon auf so einfache Frage keine Antwort bekomme überlege ich es mir sehr genau ob ich ein komplettes Rad kaufen werde.



Solche Fragen kannst du deinen Servicepartner fragen. In dem Rahmen wird der Dämpfer sein, ansonsten ist es auch kein Problem die Länge auszumessen. Eine weitere Frage ist uns hier auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## StillPad (24. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Solche Fragen kannst du deinen Servicepartner fragen. In dem Rahmen wird der Dämpfer sein, ansonsten ist es auch kein Problem die Länge auszumessen. Eine weitere Frage ist uns hier auch nicht bekannt.


Post 58 hier im Thread habe vor über einer Woche eine Mail geschickt ob man die Rahmen wie damals wieder einzeln kaufen kann.

Welchen Service Partner soll ich bitte fragen?! Der Händler hat mich an Radon verwiesen und dort gibt es nun mal kein Archiv mit Infos zu alten Modellen.

Und ausmessen kann ich es schlecht wenn ich den Rahmen noch nicht gekauft habe
Dazu kommt das man gerade 190 oder 200mm schnell verwechseln kann.


----------



## siebenacht (25. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> @siebenacht hatte mir nochmal den Link angeschaut und dabei gesehen das diese O-Ringe im inneren verbaut sind also nicht sichtbar sind. Hatte ja wie gesagt den Dämpfer am WE ausgebaut und dabei auch die beiden großen Schrauben von der Wippe gelöst. Dann wieder alles zusammengebaut aber erst die Schraube am Dämpferauge festgezogen und danach die beiden großen Schrauben und siehe da.....kein Spiel mehr. Ich denke wenn die beiden großen Lagerpunkt nur ein winzig bisschen Toleranz haben macht sich das dann an anderer Stelle (Dämpferauge) bemerkbar.
> Auch von mir ein großes Lob an Fox für die verbauten Gleitlager!
> 
> Wie hast du die Buchse herausgedrückt?



Das würde ich aber noch einmal von Radon prüfen lassen, nicht dass da ein Lager unter Spannung falsch belastet wird.
Die Buchse einfach mit dem Daumen in eine Richtung drücken, dann rutsch der Spacer runter. Das ist ja der Vorteil der neuen Gleitlager, die Buchse sitzt eng aber nicht zu eng, so dass sie sich spielfrei und leicht in den Gleitlagern dreht.
Gruß 78


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Post 58 hier im Thread habe vor über einer Woche eine Mail geschickt ob man die Rahmen wie damals wieder einzeln kaufen kann.
> 
> Welchen Service Partner soll ich bitte fragen?! Der Händler hat mich an Radon verwiesen und dort gibt es nun mal kein Archiv mit Infos zu alten Modellen.
> 
> ...



200mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crop (25. März 2014)

Ein Freund von mir hat eben bei auch angerufen um ein paar Fragen zu klären wie Probefahrt usw. Wir wollten eigentlich 2 Bikes kaufen aber leider würde er am Telefon sehr schnell abgewürgt und es würde aufgelegt. Finde ich echt schade. Kann mir einer erklären warum das so ist?


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. März 2014)

Oh weia , war das im Megastore oder Versand. Hast du einen Namen desjenigen der dran war?
Bitte schick mir Tel per PM, ich lass dich sofort zurückrufen!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wäre es wohl möglich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers für ein 2012er Slide 150 zu erfahren?
> Der Fachhändler der diesen Rahmen gerade verkauft hat keinerlei Infos mehr was darin verbaut war.


2012 --> Slide AM
2013 --> Slide 150 --> 200*57 mm @ 22,2 mm


----------



## HLCity (25. März 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich auch schreiben das ich noch Diverse Räder kaufen möchte, dann bekommt man wenigstens ne Antwort....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. März 2014)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hatte Probleme mit einer falsch eingestellten Schaltung und der Kette / Kasette.
> Das Bike wurde daraufhin nach Absprache zu H&S gesendet und dann nach 3 Wochen, habe ich es gestern wieder bekommen.
> Defekte Teile wurden nur zum Teil getauscht.Großes/kleines Kettenblatt hat def. Zähne.
> Aber das größere Problem ist, das die Kette in den Bash Guard abspringt.
> ...


Um welches Bike handelt es sich denn? Vielleicht können wir uns an das Problem rantasten. Eine Ferndiagnose ist wie immer schwierig...


----------



## Chillout_KA (27. März 2014)

@Chris , Bodo , Radon- Bikes..

Könnte mir jemand von euch die Partliste vom Slide 125 7.1 SL und vom Slide 125 SL Diva zukommen lassen? beide Modelljahr 2013 

wäre echt super, hatte es schonmal per Email probiert aber leider nie amtwort bekommen.

grüße


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (27. März 2014)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> @Chris , Bodo , Radon- Bikes..
> 
> Könnte mir jemand von euch die Partliste vom Slide 125 7.1 SL und vom Slide 125 SL Diva zukommen lassen? beide Modelljahr 2013
> 
> ...



Das geht am Einfachsten über: http://archive.org/web/


----------



## OnTheFly (27. März 2014)

Wird es das Slide 130 29 9.0 in Weiss auch mal im Preis reduziert geben?
Das würde enorm helfen meinen Kummer zu lindern


----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2014)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Wird es das Slide 130 29 9.0 in Weiss auch mal im Preis reduziert geben?
> Das würde enorm helfen meinen Kummer zu lindern


Mich juckts ja auch schon das zu schreiben, seitdem der Thread eröffnet wurde (aber halt für das Slide 150 8.0). 

Aber momentan würds mir ja schon erstmal reichen, wenn überhaupt mal wieder Räder im Tagesangebot kämen... sind wohl immer noch überlastet im Zusammenbau und/oder Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (27. März 2014)

Sind leider mit meinem Slide noch nicht wirklich weiter. Laut Werkstatt sollte sich das Spiel dadurch lösen lassen, dass alle Lager gelockert werden, dann der Dämper festgezogen und erst dann die restlichen Lager festgezogen werden. Scheint ja bei yoger83 auch geklappt zu haben. Da ich nicht an das Lager hinter der Kurbel komme etwas knifflig. Ggf. reicht ja auch eine Lockerung der Wippe, warte da noch auf Rückmeldung von Radon. Würde das Ganze dann natürlich lieber durch Radon machen lassen, insbesondere falls es doch was anderes ist. 

Ich durfte auch noch feststellen, dass der Dämpfer nicht mittig auf der Dämpferbuchse sitzt und die Dämpferbuchse extrem fest im Dämpferauge sitzt. Drehen oder verschieben per Hand klappt auf jeden Fall erstmal nicht. Die Dämpferbuchse scheint auch ein Tick breiter zu sein, als die beiden Spacer und das Dämpferauge zusammen. Das würde dann wahrscheinlich auch dauerhaft ein Spiel erklären. Ärgerlich, dass man sich damit so lange beschäftigen muss. 

Leider läuft alles aktuell per Mail (telefonieren ging die letzten Tage leider schlecht) und dadurch sehr schleppend. Hoffe morgen mal wieder eine Rückmeldung auf meine Fragen von Mittwoch und Donnerstag zu bekommen. Möchte einfach nur biken und nicht rumdoktern.


----------



## slowlifter (28. März 2014)

Hallo Herr Probst, 

Herr Reuter hat mich nun an Sie verwiesen. Koennten Sie sich dem Problem bitte annehmen?


----------



## slowlifter (28. März 2014)

Dämpferaufnahme gelöst, Wippe gelöst, Dämpfer wieder angezogen, Wippe angezogen. Ergebnis, weiter seitliches Spiel des rechten Spacers. 

Grund scheint zu sein, dass die Dämpferbuchse im oberen und unteren Dämpferauge nicht mittig eingepresst ist. Die Buchsen sitzen aber so fest, dass sich das leider wenigstens von Hand nicht ändern lässt. 

Der linke Spacer der oberen Dämpferaufnahme schließt auf seiner Seite genau bündig mit der Dämpferbuchse ab und liegt auf der Wippe auf, auf der anderen Seite steht die Dämpferbuchse dann ein Stück aus dem Spacer raus und so lässt sich der Spacer bewegen. Im unteren Teil ist das ganze seitenverkehrt der Fall. Der Dämpfer steht also in Summe schief im Rahmen. Hoffe dazu dann mal von Radon einen Lösungsvorschlag zu bekommen. Selbst wenn die Dämpferbuchsen mittig eingepresst wären, würde die Spacer ja nicht bündig abschließen können, da die Länge der Dämpferbuchse die Breite des Dämpferauges und der beiden Spacer übersteigt, oder sollte das dann so sein?


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (29. März 2014)

Hallo Radon Kummerkasten Team,

Habe das Slide 160 8.0 650b und das Rad ist wirklich Klasse, allerdings habe ich Probleme mit der Schaltung. Genauer mit dem Schaltwerk 
( Sram X9 ) die Schaltvorgänge sind weder präzise noch defeniert( Kenne ich so von Sram nicht ) . 
Wenn ich hochschalte (großes Ritzel) geht das ganze relativ schwer,beim runterschalten (ein klick kleines Ritzel ) kommt es vor das der Gang nicht gewechselt wird, schalte ich noch einen Gang tiefer kommt dann meistens dieser Gang und nach geschätzten 10 KB Umdrehung der andere auch noch was die Schalterei sehr unharmonisch macht.

Ich habe die Gänge auch schon ohne Last, in einem Ständer ,mit dem selben ergebnis durchgeschaltet. 
Es kommt mir vor als wäre die Parallelogrammfeder des Schaltwerks zu weich oder zu schwach, denn wenn ich diese händisch unterstütze 
gelingen die Schaltvorgänge ohne Probleme.

Gruß Allen


----------



## Beppe (29. März 2014)

Dr.A.Harper schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Kummerkasten Team,
> 
> Habe das Slide 160 8.0 650b und das Rad ist wirklich Klasse, allerdings habe ich Probleme mit der Schaltung. Genauer mit dem Schaltwerk
> ( Sram X9 ) die Schaltvorgänge sind weder präzise noch defeniert( Kenne ich so von Sram nicht ) .
> ...


Schau mal nach dem SWsZug. Der scheint schwergängig zu sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. März 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> Herr Reuter hat mich nun an Sie verwiesen. Koennten Sie sich dem Problem bitte annehmen?


 Hallo das nochmalige Ausrichten des Dämpfers ist einen Versuch wert , bitte alle Schrauben am Hebel und Dämpfer eine
eine Umdrehung lösen den Dämpferdruck um etwa 50% reduzieren ix kräftig Durchfedern danach die Dämpferschrauben
anziehen ( 8 Nm ) noch 2x Federn danach die Schrauben Hebelmitte (12 Nm ) und die Verbindung zur Sitzstrebe anziehen
( 8 Nm ) sollte das nicht Helfen sind die Dämpferbuchsen zu stramm ( Austausch auf Garantie des Dämpferherstellers ).
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuechti62 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,

das Problem von Dr. A. Harper scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein. Denn ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Schaltwerk. Gänge springen bei einmaligem schalten nicht auf das nächste Ritzel, egal ob hoch oder runter. Es gibt aber keine Kontinuität, denn es passiert nicht bei jedem Schaltvorgang. Bei nochmaligem schalten werden dann meist gleich zwei Ritzel übersprungen. Kommt meiner Meinung nach verstärkt unter leichtem Druck am Berg häufiger vor als bei Schaltvorgängen bergab. Fahre seit Jahren Sram, dieses Problem hatte vorher noch nicht. Könnt Ihr etwas dazu sagen bzw. gibt es Tipps wie wir das Problem beseitigen können. Ansonsten ist das Slide 160 Carbon ein brutal geiles Rad, Danke dafür.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. März 2014)

nuechti62 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> 
> das Problem von Dr. A. Harper scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein. Denn ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Schaltwerk. Gänge springen bei einmaligem schalten nicht auf das nächste Ritzel, egal ob hoch oder runter. Es gibt aber keine Kontinuität, denn es passiert nicht bei jedem Schaltvorgang. Bei nochmaligem schalten werden dann meist gleich zwei Ritzel übersprungen. Kommt meiner Meinung nach verstärkt unter leichtem Druck am Berg häufiger vor als bei Schaltvorgängen bergab. Fahre seit Jahren Sram, dieses Problem hatte vorher noch nicht. Könnt Ihr etwas dazu sagen bzw. gibt es Tipps wie wir das Problem beseitigen können. Ansonsten ist das Slide 160 Carbon ein brutal geiles Rad, Danke dafür.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 Ich würde den Fehler auch als erstes am Schaltzug suchen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (31. März 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

ich habe alles wie von dir vorgeschlagen umgesetzt. Gebracht hat es leider nichts. Der linke Spacer sitzt eingeklemmt zwischen Dämpferauge und Wippe, der rechte Spacer lässt sich bewegen.

Sehr ärgerlich, da es sich hierbei ja schon um einen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung neu verbauten Dämpfer (inkl. Buchsen) handelt (rechte Wippe wurde ja auch schon ausgetauscht). Kann der hinterbau dadurch schon Schaden genommen haben (merke rechts zum Teil minimalstes Spiel)? Bike wurde gerade einmal 3 Monate bewegt.

Ist echt bescheiden, dass das nicht beim Umbau im Megastore aufgefallen ist. Jetzt darf ich erstmal wieder nen Termin vereinbaren und nen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen. Das die Buchsen ab Beginn zu fest und der Dämpfer nicht mittig positioniert war, hätte doch auffallen müssen.

Das Wetter schreit nach biken und ich darf rumdoktern  Bike fährt sich ja toll, wenn es denn funktioniert.


----------



## Derivator22 (31. März 2014)

*Kurz & knapp:*
Slide 140 7.0 (3 Wochen alt, Komplettbike)

*Problem:*
VorderradBremse (Avid Elixir 3, 180mm VR/HR) fängt bei sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit an massiv zu vibrieren, was dann in ein Aufschaukeln/ Ruckeln der Gabel übergeht so, dass das Rad teils schwer kontrollierbar wird. Meist tritt es bergab bei Trails auf, wenn das Gewicht des Fahrers "schiebt".
Normale Vibrationen/ Gequietsche, wenn mal die Scheibe nicht mittig ist/ im µm-Bereich verkantet kenne ich und wären normal. Das ist es aber nicht.

*Problemlösungsversuche:*

Bremse korrekt eingebremst 
Laufrad im Zentrierständer nach Unwucht untersucht (inkl. Reifen) 
Speichenspannung kontrolliert 
Nm-Angaben der Schrauben der Scheibe mit Drehmomentschlüssel kontrolliert 
Leitungsverlegung kontrolliert, auf Leckagen kontrolliert und Druckpunkt geprüft 
Leitung fachmännisch entlüftet inkl. neuer Bremsflüssigkeit 
Vorbau/ Steuersatz auf Spiel kontrolliert und geringfügig nachgezogen 
Versucht das Problem mit gelockter (PushLoc) und offener Gabel zu reproduzieren und mit verschied. Drücken in der Gabel 
Beläge mit 240er Körnung leicht abgeschmirgelt 
Ausrichtung des Bremssattels kontrolliert, Schrauben gewechselt inkl. Haftpaste und neu ausgerichtet 
Kontrolliert, ob beide Kolben einwandfrei funktionieren 
Scheibe komplett mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt 
Radachse kontrolliert und bißchen gefettet 
Radlager auf Auffälligkeiten kontrolliert 
Kontrolliert, ob Scheibe plan ist oder eine Unwucht vorliegt 
Reifen und Schlauch nochmals runtergeworfen und neu montiert 
Tacho-Magnet abgemacht (da ggf. Unwucht dadurch) 
Neue Elixir3 Vorderradbremse inkl. neuer Beläge von cnc für 19€ 
Organische Bremsbeläge von Alligator 
Bei allen Montagearbeiten habe ich mich nach den jeweiligen Nm-Angaben/-Empfehlungen gerichtet!

*Fazit:*
Problem besteht weiterhin
*
Kummer:*
Habe bereits mit dem CustomerCareCenter Kontakt aufgenommen und man riet mir, *a)* das Rad zu einem Service-Partner zu bringen oder *b)* das Rad gen Bonn zu bike-discount zu schicken.
Ich halte mich eigentlich handwerklich für nicht unbegabt und frage mich, was man da noch hätte ausprobieren können bzw. was ein ServicePartner da noch an Fehlersuche betreiben kann  Falls ich etwas übersehen haben sollte, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar! 
Vor allem möchte ich bei dem Wetter eigentlich nicht sooo lange auf mein Bike verzichten 
Auch sind nun natürlich Variostütze, alle möglichen Anbauteile usw. bereits verbaut, die abgebaut werden müssten für den Versand, zumal der Versand/ Spedition bike-discount ja auch etwas kostet.

*Lösungsvorschlag:*
bike-discount könnte eine Austauschscheibe verschicken z.B. die günstigste 180mm von Hayes für 9€ (die originale Avid kostet ja 29€ ). Sollte das Problem weiterhin auftreten, schicke ich die Scheibe zurück. Sollte das Problem gelöst werden, schicke ich meine Avid HS1 Scheibe zurück. Ich hoffe, einen schnellen, unkomplizierten und kostengünstigen Lösungsvorschlag gefunden zu haben, der beiden gelegen kommt?!

Würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören!

LG und Gute Nacht!


----------



## snake89e (1. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *Problem:*
> VorderradBremse (Avid Elixir 3, 180mm VR/HR) fängt bei sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit an massiv zu vibrieren, was dann in ein Aufschaukeln/ Ruckeln der Gabel übergeht so, dass das Rad teils schwer kontrollierbar wird. Meist tritt es bergab bei Trails auf, wenn das Gewicht des Fahrers "schiebt".
> Normale Vibrationen/ Gequietsche, wenn mal die Scheibe nicht mittig ist/ im µm-Bereich verkantet kenne ich und wären normal. Das ist es aber nicht.


So wie ich es hier im Forum gelesen habe und aus Erfahrung kenne lässt sich dein Problem nur schnell lösen indem du auf die Sinterbeläge wechselst.


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *Kurz & knapp:*
> Slide 140 7.0 (3 Wochen alt, Komplettbike)
> 
> *Problem:*
> ...




Ich tippe, dass die Beläge verglast sind. Das passiert, wenn sie nicht richtig eingefahren werden und zu heiss geworden sind. Versuch sie mal abzuschmirgeln 
Verglasung entsteht oftmals bei neuen Bremsbelägen.
Durch zu hohe Temperaturen können Gase und Harze aus dem Reibstoff austreten, welche in Kombination mit der Hitze zu einem Verglasen des Bremsbelags führen. Folge ist eine glasartige Schicht auf dem Bremsbelag, welche quasi keinen Reibwert aufweist.
Aber auch durch Verschmutzungen auf dem Bremsbelag kann Verglasung entstehen!
Im schlimmsten Fall müssen die verglasten Bremsbeläge sogar ausgetauscht werden. Aus diesem Grund ist ein schonendes Einbremsen besonders wichtig.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich habe alles wie von dir vorgeschlagen umgesetzt. Gebracht hat es leider nichts. Der linke Spacer sitzt eingeklemmt zwischen Dämpferauge und Wippe, der rechte Spacer lässt sich bewegen.
> 
> ...


Also Schaden nimmt da nix ( ev. Dämpfer aber auch das mit nicht wirklich ) also erst mal Fahren würde mir das gerne
mal Anschauen ev. Termin in Bonn von wo kommst du bin nicht immer in Bonn. Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (1. April 2014)

Hallo Bodo

danke fuer die Info. 14. und 15.04. habe ich Urlaub und koennte ganztaegig nach Bonn kommen. Wohne in Solingen. Vorher wird schwierig, da sich die Arbeit stapelt.


----------



## siebenacht (1. April 2014)

@ slowlifter
Ist wirklich ärgerlich.
Die Spacer sollten auf beiden Seiten abschließen. Das Slide 150 10.0 hat ja einen Rockshox-Dämpfer. Kann es sein, dass dort die RS-Gleitlager mit den neuen Fox-Buchsen inkl. Spacer kombiniert wurden? Die neuen Gleitlager von Fox sind zweiteilig und jeweils von beiden Seiten in den Dämpfer gesteckt. Sie sind dadurch etwas breiter. Wenn nun die entsprechenden Buchsen inkl. der Spacer von Fox verbaut wurden, könnte dies Dein beschriebenes Spiel erklären. Da die RS-Gleitlager sowieso Schrott aus vergangener Zeit sind, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf die neuen Gleitlager von Fox inkl. Buchsen und Spacer umbauen bzw. umbauen lassen. Diese sind um Welten besser und halten länger. Wie Du ja beschreibst, lassen sich die Buchsen in den alten RS-Gleitlagern nicht bewegen. Bei den neuen Fox-Gleitlagern könnte man die Buchse drehen. Dadurch kann der Dämpfer bzw. der Hinterbau besser ansprechen. Für den Ausbau der alten RS-Gleitlager brauchst Du ein Tool, für die neuen Fox-Gleitlager nicht.
Frag einfach mal bei bike-discount an, ob Sie Dir einen Satz (also 2x) neue Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsen schicken (ich denke 8x22,2). Dann lass Dir die alten Gleitlager in einem Bikeshop für einen schmalen Taler ausbauen und baue selbst die neuen ein. Dann sollte es eigentlich passen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass sonst nichts schief ist und dass das Dämpferbuchseneinbaumaß stimmt (sollte 22,2mm sein). Also vorher messen, ob die jetzt eingebauten Buchsen dieses Maß haben.
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## slowlifter (1. April 2014)

@ siebenacht

sind komplett RS Teile verbaut. Bei dem Originaldaempfer war die Buchse per Hand verschiebbar. Erst bei dem Ersatzdaempfer sitzt sie so fest.Mit den Fox Spacern ist eon guter Hinweis. Will das aber durch Radon machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (1. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ich tippe, dass die Beläge verglast sind. Das passiert, wenn sie nicht richtig eingefahren werden und zu heiss geworden sind. Versuch sie mal abzuschmirgeln
> Verglasung entsteht oftmals bei neuen Bremsbelägen.
> Durch zu hohe Temperaturen können Gase und Harze aus dem Reibstoff austreten, welche in Kombination mit der Hitze zu einem Verglasen des Bremsbelags führen. Folge ist eine glasartige Schicht auf dem Bremsbelag, welche quasi keinen Reibwert aufweist.
> Aber auch durch Verschmutzungen auf dem Bremsbelag kann Verglasung entstehen!
> Im schlimmsten Fall müssen die verglasten Bremsbeläge sogar ausgetauscht werden. Aus diesem Grund ist ein schonendes Einbremsen besonders wichtig.



Also führt kein Weg daran vorbei, dass Rad auf Eure Kosten einzuschicken?! Denn bei aller Liebe und Mühe/ Zeit die ich bereits zur Fehlersuche investiert habe, mag ich nur ungerne etwaige Kosten für neue Beläge/ Scheibe tragen innerhalb der Beweislastfrist zu Lasten des Verkäufers.
Eingebremst wurde alles korrekt und wie geschrieben sind die Beläge definitiv nicht verglast. Hinterrad funktioniert ja tadellos.


----------



## siebenacht (1. April 2014)

@ slowlifter
Mein Tipp:
Bau bzw. lass mbauen auf die neuen Gleitlager von Fox. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die alten Gleitlager sind Technik wie vor mindestens 10 Jahren. Erst lässt sich die Buchse gar nicht im Gleitlager drehen und nach einem halben Jahr intensiver Nutzung des Bikes haben sie Spiel und Du musst den Mi$t tauschen. Die neuen Gleitlager von Fox waren längst überfällig. Dazu gab es in der Vergangenheit auch schon Alternativen (z.B. Huber-Buchsen).
Frag doch einfach bei bike-discount nach und schick den Dämpfer denen zu und lass dort auf die Fox-Gleitlager und richtigen Buchsen und Spacer von Fox umbauen.
Gruß 78


----------



## FrankenChris (1. April 2014)

So mal eben mit der Hotline telefoniert. 

Also muss erst mal sagen dass eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Beratung anders aussieht. 

Ich musste dem guten Mann Alles aus der Nase ziehen und seine Sätze bestanden aus max 5 Wörtern. 

Das geht deutlich besser... 

Zu meinem nächsten Problem. 

Ich würde gerne das zr 6.0 Lady in 17 Zoll bestellen. Er sagte dies sei ausverkauft. Stimmt das so oder kommen noch welche rein? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Also führt kein Weg daran vorbei, dass Rad auf Eure Kosten einzuschicken?! Denn bei aller Liebe und Mühe/ Zeit die ich bereits zur Fehlersuche investiert habe, mag ich nur ungerne etwaige Kosten für neue Beläge/ Scheibe tragen innerhalb der Beweislastfrist zu Lasten des Verkäufers.
> Eingebremst wurde alles korrekt und wie geschrieben sind die Beläge definitiv nicht verglast. Hinterrad funktioniert ja tadellos.



Du kannst das Rad gerne einschicken oder wir machen auf Wunsch einen Rückholauftrag. Du kannst es auch gerne zu einem Servicepartner bringen. Setz dich auf jeden Fall vorher mit der Servicehotline in Verbindung und prüfe, ob es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt. Verschleisskomponenten fallen selbstverständlich generell nicht unter die Gewährleistung.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (1. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Verschleisskomponenten fallen selbstverständlich generell nicht unter die Gewährleistung.


Bei dem Satz streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Im $437 fällt das Wort Verscheiss nicht. Hier geht es um Mangel. Gibt es an Verschleisskomponenten Mängel, greift der Paragraph sehr wohl. Selbst ein erhöhter Verschleiß ist ein Mangel (wenn die Abnutzung definiert ist, was ich allerdings noch nie bei einem Fahrrad gesehen habe). Die Frage im Gewährleistungsrecht ist nur, wer den Mangel bzw. die Mangelfreiheit nachweisen muß.


----------



## Aalex (1. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Also führt kein Weg daran vorbei, dass Rad auf Eure Kosten einzuschicken?! Denn bei aller Liebe und Mühe/ Zeit die ich bereits zur Fehlersuche investiert habe, mag ich nur ungerne etwaige Kosten für neue Beläge/ Scheibe tragen innerhalb der Beweislastfrist zu Lasten des Verkäufers.
> Eingebremst wurde alles korrekt und wie geschrieben sind die Beläge definitiv nicht verglast. Hinterrad funktioniert ja tadellos.



öhm, wenn du jetzt also sommerreifen aufziehen lässt und ziehst die radbolzen nach 50km nicht nach und dein hinterrad überholt dich ist dann auch audi schuld?

nicht so wirklich logisch.

Das bei dir ist ein Standardfehler der auftritt wenn man die Bremse nicht vernünftig einfährt, oder überbelastet (Thema Angstbremster, oder einfach falsche Scheibengröße fürs Gewicht). Dabei reicht es die Beläge mit 120er Papier großzügig anzuschleifen, eventuell noch die Belagkanten mit einer Feile brechen und Kupferpaste hinten auf die Belagplatte geben.

Das löst zu 95% das Problem.

Radon kann jetzt nicht zwingend etwas dafür dass die Beläge aufgrund von mangelhaften Einfahrens oder Überbelastung verglast sind.

Mangel an Verschleißteilen ist wohl auch eine Auslegungssache. Für manche ist eine frittierte Kassette nach 5000Km ein Mangel, für mich, der im Schlamm auch fährt ist das normal und nicht zu ändern. Die Frage ist wie verhältnismäßig es ist einem Hersteller wilde Paragraphen um die Ohren zu hauen und diesen damit in die Defensivhaltung zu drängen, obwohl nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist ob du das nicht einfach mal grandios selbst verbockt hast

Generell gilt ja auch dass so ein Rad regelmäßig gewartet werden muss. Dazu gehört unter Anderem die Reinigung der Bremse. Der Bremsstaub darf gerne mal entfernt werden. Und das ist sicher nicht der Job von Radon. Wenn dir nach 500 Km das Tretlager um die Ohren fliegt, weil du die Erstinspektion versäumt hast, das Tretlager nicht nachgezogen wurde und Spiel bekommen hat ist das ja auch nicht Radons Problem, sondern eben deins. Radon hat ja oft genug hier gezeigt, dass die in solchen Fällen sehr kulant sind, aber irgendwie hört es och auch mal auf.


----------



## SpeedFreak (1. April 2014)

Ich habe auch noch etwas Kummer mit dem neuen Skeen 8.0 meiner Freundin. Da dürfte der Monteur mit der blauen Schraubensicherung rumgekleckert haben und jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie wir das Zeug am besten von der weissen Pulverbeschichtung des Rahmens runterkriegen?
Danke


----------



## siebenacht (1. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Im $437 fällt das Wort Verscheiss nicht. Hier geht es um Mangel. Gibt es an Verschleisskomponenten Mängel, greift der Paragraph sehr wohl. Selbst ein erhöhter Verschleiß ist ein Mangel (wenn die Abnutzung definiert ist, was ich allerdings noch nie bei einem Fahrrad gesehen habe). Die Frage im Gewährleistungsrecht ist nur, wer den Mangel bzw. die Mangelfreiheit nachweisen muß.



Na ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Erst einmal sind Garantie und Gewährleistung zwei Paar Schuhe, wird ja gerne in einen Topf geschmissen. Bei der Gewährleistung ist immer die große Frage, ob der Mangel schon bei Gefahrübergang, also bei Übergabe (Lieferung), des gekauften Gegenstandes vorlag. Nur hierfür gilt die Beweislastumkehr nach § 476 (letzter Halbsatz in § 476: hier spielt dann auch der Verschleiss eine Rolle). Wenn der Verkäufer eine Endabnahme des einzelnen Rades durch einen Fachmann in der Werkstatt dokumentiert hat, dürfte die Vermutung nach § 476, dass die Sache bereits bei Gefahrübergang mangelhaft war, erst einmal widerlegen. Das häufige Problem ist, dass sich ein Mangel erst später auswirkt.
Eine Garantie greift hier unter Umständen viel weiter, weil der Mangel nicht schon bei Übergabe des Kaufgegenstandes vorliegen musste. Hier gelten dann aber bestimmte Garantieregelungen des Herstellers.


----------



## Derivator22 (1. April 2014)

Als Jurist, wollte ich genau das vermeiden: viel Worte! 
Wer täglich Stellungnahmen und Empfehlungen jeglicher Sachverhaltslage und Interessenslage ausarbeiten muss, ist froh wenn er die Arbeit abends hinter sich lassen kann 
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die unbürokratischen und unkompliziertesten Lösungswege meist die effektivsten sind (in jeglicher Hinsicht). Dann wäre ich jedoch arbeitslos.... 

Ich wollte bloß eine schnelle Lösung. Werde jetzt anrufen, das Rad einpacken und dann zum Servicepartner fahren, der am Ende gleiches wie ich prüft und zu selbigem Ergebnis kommen wird. Dann wird das Rad mangels Lösung zu Radon geschickt und kommt unter Berücksichtigung der hoffentlich unwahrscheinlichsten Umstände mit neuen Teilen, aber selbigem Problem zurück. Und dann geht das Spiel von vorne los :-(
Naja, drückt mir die Daumen!

P.S.: und die Tatsache, dass der Sachmangel in einem Verschleissteil begründet liegt oder von diesem verursacht wurde gilt es zu belegen. Wer sagt, dass nicht die Bremszange daran Schuld ist, das Laufrad, ein Montagefehler usw., usw. man sieht, dass das Stoff für seitenlange Gutachten bietet :-/

@Aalex : Von Menschen mit Deinen Vorstellungen von "Gerechtigkeit" und Deinem "Rechtsempfinden" leben Menschen wie ich, denn a) Dein Beispiel mit dem Dienstleister und der mangelhaften Leistungserbringung wird in der Praxis i.S.d. Verbraucherschutzes genau andersrum ausgehen und b) Hättest Du einmal die von mir geleisteten Arbeiten lesen müssen, die ich bereits geschildert habe. Auch ist interessant, woher Dein Wissen rührt, dass ich die Bremsen nicht eingebremst habe, diese verglast seien und sonstige abstruse Unterstellungen, die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind.

Wirklich schade finde ich, dass Menschen wie Du Menschen wie mich in eine Ecke stellen, in die ich gar nicht gehöre. Ich habe in meinen Augen (kannst du gerne anhand meiner Beiträge erlesen) vieles versucht kleinere Mängel zu beheben. Von der absolut verstellten Schaltung, über den falsch eingespannten Lockout der dazu führte, dass die Gabel nicht funktionierte, bis hin zur Bremse, die das Rad so beeinträchtigt, dass es unkontrollierbar wird habe ich nicht das ohnehin stark ausgelastete CustomerCenter in Anspruch genommen, sondern Probleme selbst gelöst bzw. versucht zu lösen.
Auch das jetzige wollte ich selbst lösen. Am liebsten unkompliziert, kostengünstig und schnell (und zwar vorrangig in *beider* Interesse). Der Servicepartner wird bike-discount eine Rechnung schicken, soviel ist klar. DHL ebenfalls. Das wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (1. April 2014)

> Auch ist interessant, woher Dein Wissen rührt, dass ich die Bremsen nicht eingebremst habe, diese verglast seien und sonstige abstruse Unterstellungen, die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind.



Erfahrung nennt man das. Du magst von Berufswegen Rechtsverdreher sein und dich ganz toll damit auskennen, dann weißt du ja was es bringt bei einem so lächerlichen Streitwert die Paragraphenkeule zu schwingen. Wär ich Hersteller hätte ich jetzt ganz viel Lust dir weiterzuhelfen ;-)
In der Theorie magst du Recht haben. In der Praxis lässt dich ein Hersteller (ich meine nun nicht Radon) am langen Arm verhungern, aber das weißt du wohl besser als ich. 

Mir ging es hier darum, dass Radon dir ja bereits gesagt hat was zu tun ist und du hier anfängst mit Paragraphen um dich zu werfen.

Ich habe selbst einen wahnsinnigen Rechtsstreit mit Seat Deutschland hinter mir. Da halfen auch 3 Gutachten + Aussagen von Autohäusern gar nichts. Der Hersteller hat mich einfach ausgebootet und das war es dann.

Falls du nur glaubst was in Büchern und Paragraphen geschrieben steht und dir Meinungen Anderer egal sind kauf dir das Blue Book von Park Tool, da steht so etwas drin. Wenn du mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden willst ist das hier sicherlich die falsche Plattform. Auch hab ich deine vorigen Posts nicht gelesen.

Ich fahre auch den einen oder anderen Kilometer Fahrrad und wie meinen Bildern und dem Thema im Leichtbauforum zu entnehmen ist baue ich auch regelmäßig Komponenten und Räder selbst. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass ich mit der Materie recht vertraut bin.

Daher kommt auch die Erfahrung, dass ein verglaster Belag in erster Linie von falschem Bremsverhalten herrührt und der Grund für Geräuschentwicklung, oder mangelnde Bremsleistung ist. In seltenen Fällen stimmt die Kombination aus Bremse und Rad nicht und es kommt zu Resonanzen, die sich im Rahmen aufschaukeln. Das ist aber so selten, dass man es fast außer Acht lassen kann.

Das ist keine Unterstellung, sondern ein einfacher, nicht von der Hand zu weisender Fakt. Ich seh' hier auch keine Bilder von deinen Belägen, die untermauern würden, dass sie nicht verglast sind. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein frisch angeschliffener Belag auch nach einer Abfahrt wieder verglast sein kann.

Eine Bremse ist etwas sehr individuelles. Belag, Scheibe, Haptik, Dosierbarkeit usw. spielen hier eine große Rolle und müssen zum eigenen Bremsverhalten passen. Beispiel: eine Formula The One passt nicht jedem, da sehr digital usw. Eine Hope ist nicht zwingend für brachiale Bremspower bekannt.

PS: Avid ist durchaus für solche Probleme bekannt. Du bist nicht er Erste mit solchen Geschichten.

Mein Tip an dich ist diese Scheibe:







und dazu einen Belag von Swissstop, oder Koolstop.

Vorher kannst du wie gesagt die Kanten vom Belag mal brechen. Ich könnte jetzt von Vorteilen einer 4 Kolbenzangen mit kleineren Kolben scheibeneinlaufseitig anfangen, aber einfach mal den ellenlangen Post von Mr. Trickstuff suchen. Dann wirst du auch verstehen warum das Brechen der Belagkante helfen kann.
Wenn das nichts hilft: Scheibe und Beläge neu. Der Formula / Swissstop Mix funktioniert hervorragend und hat deutlich mehr Bremsleistung als der Avid Krempel. Ich fahre das auf meinem Hope M4 / Formula R1 Hybrid und kann dir sagen, dass ich so ziemlich Alles auf dem Markt erhältliche schon an meinem Hobel hatte. Die Formula Scheiben haben mit Absolute Black (Kosten der Scheibe 100 Euro aufwärts) den besten Reibwert.


----------



## RadonRico (1. April 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon Team. 

Zuerst will ich mal Sagen das eure Bikes echt toll sind und auch immer schöner werden! (Da will man gleich jedes Jahr nen neues!!  )

Aber nun zur eigentlichen Frage. 
Ich bin dabei mein Slide 150 9.0 nach und nach auf Enduro zu trimmen. Ist der Rahmen Baugleich den E1 und E2 Modellen? Und wo seht ihr Fahrtechnisch die Grenzen Rahmen bedingt? ( welches Gelände und Sprünge)


----------



## Derivator22 (1. April 2014)

@Aalex : Schau mal, das was Du jetzt schreibst hört sich doch schon viel netter an, ehrlich!
Trotzdem noch 2 Anmerkungen, die mich bisschen stören: 1. Ich habe keine Paragraphen "umhergeworfen" oder dergleichen (zumindest nicht in irgendwelcher vermeidbaren und peinlichen Drohmanier, die sich gegen bike-discount richtet, wie von manchen leider Gottes oft angewandt) ich habe mMn recht prägnant und freundlich mein Problem geschildert und gleich eine adäquate Lösung angeboten und 2. es gibt wie Du richtigerweise sagst keine Bilder, die zeigen dass die Beläge nicht verglast sind. Das Gegenteil ist aber auch nicht auf Fotos festgehalten.
Ich habe die hinteren Beläge nach vorne getauscht gehabt und das Problem blieb bestehen. Die Bremsanlage an sich halte ich absolut nicht für untauglich. Ganz im Gegenteil: für meine Zwecke absolut ausreichend!

Der Tip mit den der neuen Bremsanlage, den neuen Scheiben/ Belägen usw. ist nachvollziehbar, bloß kaufe ich ja ein Rad, damit ich alle Komponenten nutzen kann und sie nicht kostenpflichtig austauschen muss.
Was ich auch noch loswerden muss: Sollte das Problem an der Bremsanlage liegen, so hat das sowieso nichts mit h&s zu tun, sondern diese wiederum nehmen Avid in Regress (schicken sie dorthin usw.).

Eigentlich finde ich es schade, dass ich mich für einen wirklich aufrichtig nett gemeinten Problemlösungsvorschlag jetzt mMn rechtfertigen muss, zumal ich eigentlich der Meinung bin/ war, dass ich wirklich vieles selbst ausversucht habe, bevor ich nach "Mutti" gerufen habe 
Ich habe ja nicht einmal eine preismäßig gleichwertige Bremsscheibe verlangt, sondern das günstigste Austauschprodukt, das es gibt und ich hätte meine zurückgeschickt und das auch nur, weil die Scheibe die einzig verbleibende Fehlerquelle meines Erachtens nach ist.

Kurzum: nächste Station: Servicepartner!


----------



## siebenacht (1. April 2014)

@ Aalex
Da tust Du aber Derivator22 wirklich Unrecht, er hat nicht mit den Paragraphen rumgeworfen. Er hatte eigentlich nur nach einer Lösung gefragt. In Deinem Beitrag wirfst Du auch wieder Garantie (ggü. Hersteller) und Gewährleistung (ggü. Händler) in einen Topf. Ist wirklich keine Kritik, machen fast alle, sogar Verkäufer. Wie oft ick schon beim Kauf gehört habe: " Darauf haben Sie dann erst einmal 2 Jahre Garantie."

@ Derivator22
Du hast ja eine Menge ausprobiert, um den Fehler zu beseitigen. Wollte Dir auch vorschlagen, die Beläge von hinten nach vorne zu tauschen, aber haste ja schon probiert. Eventuell hat die Scheibe Gratstellen, vielleicht als letzten Versuch die Scheibe von hinten nach vorne, ist doch beides 180mm, oder? Dann könntest Du auch die Scheibe ausschließen. Ansonsten ist Ferndiagnose immer schwer. Was auch noch sein kann, dass die Scheibe im Bremssattel oben schleift. Dafür würde sprechen, dass dies vorallem bergab auftritt. Dies müsste man dann auf der Scheibe bzw. im Bremssattel sehen. Dann helfen dünne Unterlegscheiben.
Gruß 78


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (1. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wenn der Verkäufer eine Endabnahme des einzelnen Rades durch einen Fachmann in der Werkstatt dokumentiert hat, dürfte die Vermutung nach § 476, dass die Sache bereits bei Gefahrübergang mangelhaft war, erst einmal widerlegen.


Wenn der Fachmann belegen kann, dass der Bremsbelag Mangelfrei war und dies dokumentiert hat, ist das sicher hilfreich. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie er nur durch einen Blick weiß, dass die Verarbeiteten Stoffe, ohne Mangel war. Die Frage ist nur, wer es nachweisen muß, das die Sache bei Übergabe schon mangelbehaftet war. Der Nachweis ist in vielen Fällen nicht leicht.

Garantie kann der Hersteller gewähren und ausgestalten wie er will. Gewährleistung geht gegen den Händler und steht im Gesetzt.


----------



## Derivator22 (1. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Derivator22
> Du hast ja eine Menge ausprobiert, um den Fehler zu beseitigen. Wollte Dir auch vorschlagen, die Beläge von hinten nach vorne zu tauschen, aber haste ja schon probiert. Eventuell hat die Scheibe Gratstellen, vielleicht als letzten Versuch die Scheibe von hinten nach vorne, ist doch beides 180mm, oder? Dann könntest Du auch die Scheibe ausschließen. Ansonsten ist Ferndiagnose immer schwer. Was auch noch sein kann, dass die Scheibe im Bremssattel oben schleift. Dafür würde sprechen, dass dies vorallem bergab auftritt. Dies müsste man dann auf der Scheibe bzw. im Bremssattel sehen. Dann helfen dünne Unterlegscheiben.
> Gruß 78



Lustig, dass du das ansprichst! Tatsächlich war es so, dass die Unterlegscheiben falsch?! angebracht waren, nämlich auf der Bremszange, anstatt darunter, weshalb die "Zacken" der Scheibe an die Zange geschlagen sind. Das hatte ich aber nach 100m direkt gemerkt und korrigiert. Betraf auch nur die Zange hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (1. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Wenn der Fachmann belegen kann, dass der Bremsbelag Mangelfrei war und dies dokumentiert hat, ist das sicher hilfreich. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie er nur durch einen Blick weiß, dass die Verarbeiteten Stoffe, ohne Mangel war. Die Frage ist nur, wer es nachweisen muß, das die Sache bei Übergabe schon mangelbehaftet war. Der Nachweis ist in vielen Fällen nicht leicht. ...


Ja, genau, das war auch der Grund, weshalb der Gesetzgeber die Beweislastumkehr für das erste halbe Jahr zugunsten der Verbraucher ins Gesetz aufgenommen hat. Es ist aber eben nicht alles schwarz oder weiß. Auch @ ChrisStahl sprach von "Garantiefall" und meinte wohl Gewährleistung. Aber das geht hier zu weit und hilft Derivator22 nicht weiter. Ich hatte aber extra den Begriff "Fachmann" gewählt, weil ich bei den meisten Werkstätten daran Zweifel habe. Aufgrund diverser Erfahrungen mache ich die meisten Sachen am Bike selbst. Das mit den falsch montierten Unterlegscheiben spricht mal wieder dafür. Das betrifft bei weitem nicht nur Radon.

@ Derivator22
Auf die Bremszange unter dem Schraubenkopf gehören aber auch Unterlegscheiben. Fehlen die etwa vorne?


----------



## Derivator22 (2. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Aufgrund diverser Erfahrungen mache ich die meisten Sachen am Bike selbst.
> 
> @ Derivator22
> Auf die Bremszange unter dem Schraubenkopf gehören aber auch Unterlegscheiben. Fehlen die etwa vorne?



Mache ich auch so! Auch wegen dem ewigen Hin und her! Zumal das Schrauben ja auch Spass macht 

Danke für den Tipp mit den Scheiben! Werde ich nochmal nachschauen!


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Im $437 fällt das Wort Verscheiss nicht. Hier geht es um Mangel. Gibt es an Verschleisskomponenten Mängel, greift der Paragraph sehr wohl. Selbst ein erhöhter Verschleiß ist ein Mangel (wenn die Abnutzung definiert ist, was ich allerdings noch nie bei einem Fahrrad gesehen habe). Die Frage im Gewährleistungsrecht ist nur, wer den Mangel bzw. die Mangelfreiheit nachweisen muß.



Bevor hier jetzt wieder alle möglichen meinen ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen und sich mir die rasierten Bein und Nackenhaare sträuben :
Ob die Sache einen Mangel hat oder nicht muss erst einmal geprüft und entschieden werden. Wenn die Sache einen Mangel hat muss erörtert werden warum. Dazu muss der Hersteller den Gegenstand sehen. Generell gibt es auf Gummi und Bremsbeläge verschleißbedingt niemals Gewährleistung, weder innerhalb von 5 Monaten auf eine geplatzten Innenschlauch, noch einen abgefahrenen Mantel noch auf verglaste oder runtergebremste Bremsbeläge. Wenn eine Sache aufgrund eines vorliegenden Mangels verschlissen ist, also über Mass benutzt oder angegriffen ist, ist das kein Verschleiss, sondern ein durch einen Mangel entstandenen Folgefehler.
Selbst in dem Falle eines Montagefehlers oder Mangels hat der Kunde sogenannte Obliegenheiten zu beachten. Wer nach 10 Metern ein starkes Rubbeln in der Bremse feststellt und 100km weiter rumbolzt und die Bremse frittiert hat seine Obliegenheit zur Schadensminimierung nicht beachtet. Genau so ist es wenn hier die selbst ernannten Hobbymechaniker ihre Gabeln zerlegen oder durch "Einstellarbeiten" Ihre Dämpfer zum Platzen bringen. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man VORHER die Werkstatt aufsuchen. 
Die Debatte Versandhandel versus Einzelhandel ist allen bekannt. Wir haben deshalb ein Netz mit Servicepartner aufgebaut. 

Generell sind wir immer in Zweifelsfällen kulant, genauso wie unsere Servicepartner. Verständlicherweise können wir nicht jedem Kunde unsere über 1 Millionen Kunden, die wir jedes Jahr im Versand bei Bike Discount haben auf blossen Verdacht Ersatzteile rausschicken ohne vorher überprüft zu haben ob es ein Gewährleistungsfall ist oder nicht.
Dann können wir nämlich den Laden zu machen und das wollen hier wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bevor hier jetzt wieder alle möglichen meinen ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen:
> Ob die Sache einen Mangel hat oder nicht muss erst einmal entschieden werden. Wenn die Sache einen Mangel hat muss geprüft werden warum. Dazu muss der Hersteller den Gegenstand sehen. Generell gibt es auf Gummi und Bremsbeläge niemals Gewährleistung, weder innerhalb von 5 Monaten auf eine geplatzten Innenschlauch, noch einen abgefahrenen Mantel noch auf verglaste oder runtergebremste Bremsbeläge.


 
Da fangen die Missverständnisse schon an. Der Hersteller ist nur für die Garantie verantwortlich und die kann er einschränken oder gar nicht erst gewähren. Für den Händler gilt die Gewährleistung. Innerhalb der ersten halben Jahres muß der Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler bei der Übergabe nicht existiert hat. Den Nachweiß möchte ich für verglaste Bremsbeläge sehen. Sind die verglast weil sie falsch eingebremst wurden, oder weil Material verwendet wurde, das zu früh schmilzt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> Mein Tip an dich ist diese Scheibe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich vorne die Formula-Scheibe fahre, danke für den interessanten Tipp! 
Sobald die gerade frisch eingebremsten Disco Beläge fertig sind, werde ich die Swissstop mal probieren. Die organischen müssten die Disc 26 sein, die Sinterbeläge heißen 26S, richtig?


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Da fangen die Missverständnisse schon an. Der Hersteller ist nur für die Garantie verantwortlich und die kann er einschränken oder gar nicht erst gewähren. Für den Händler gilt die Gewährleistung. Innerhalb der ersten halben Jahres muß der Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler bei der Übergabe nicht existiert hat. Den Nachweiß möchte ich für verglaste Bremsbeläge sehen. Sind die verglast weil sie falsch eingebremst wurden, oder weil Material verwendet wurde, das zu früh schmilzt?



Das stimmt auch nicht. Der Hersteller ist selbstverständlich für die Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Händler genau so verpflichtet, wie der Händler gegenüber dem Kunden, da in beiden Fällen Kaufverträge geschlossen worden sind. Zum Verglasen reicht ein Tropfen Öl oder zu hohe Belastung. Durch Fading kann man auch Bremsscheiben kaputt fahren.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (2. April 2014)

Aus Sicht des Käufers, ist nur der Händler bzgl. der Gewährleistung relevant. Wie sich der Händler mit seinem Lieferanten einigt, ist dessen Sache.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Aus Sicht des Käufers, ist nur der Händler bzgl. der Gewährleistung relevant. Wie sich der Händler mit seinem Lieferanten einigt, ist dessen Sache.


…was sich aus dem, was ich geschrieben habe explizit für jedermann ersichtlich erschliesst…..trotzdem Danke für den Kommentar.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Seewiesenbär: ...Der Hersteller ist nur für die Garantie verantwortlich und die kann er einschränken oder gar nicht erst gewähren. Für den Händler gilt die Gewährleistung…

Das kann der Hersteller natürlich nicht. Wenn dem Kaufvertrag Garantieversprechen zu Grunde liegen, kann der Hersteller selbstverständlich diese nicht  einschränken oder erst gar nicht gewähren….


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (2. April 2014)

Übrigens: zwischen gewerblichen Partnern kann man die Gewährleistung ausschließen. D.h. der Hersteller ist gegenüber dem Händler nicht genauso verpflichtet wie der Händler gegenüber dem Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeewiesenBaer (2. April 2014)

Natürlich kann die Garantie nur im Kaufvertrag gewährt oder ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

SeewiesenBaer schrieb:


> Übrigens: zwischen gewerblichen Partnern kann man die Gewährleistung ausschließen. D.h. der Hersteller ist gegenüber dem Händler nicht genauso verpflichtet wie der Händler gegenüber dem Kunden.



Da wir aber Hersteller und Händler gleichzeitig sind geht das nicht - so jetzt wirklich Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dragamor (2. April 2014)

Anderes Thema. Nur eine Kleinigkeit.
Bei meinen Slide 130 8.0 löst sich immer die vordere Schraube zur Befestigungs des Sattels während der Fahrt. Was kann ich dagegen machen? Nachziehen führt leider nicht zum Erfolg.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Anderes Thema. Nur eine Kleinigkeit.
> Bei meinen Slide 130 8.0 löst sich immer die vordere Schraube zur Befestigungs des Sattels während der Fahrt. Was kann ich dagegen machen? Nachziehen führt leider nicht zum Erfolg.



Schraubensicherung einkleben. Falls das Gewinde in der Zwischenzeit kaputt ist (nach fest kommt lose) bitte einschicken.


----------



## siebenacht (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> .. Genau so ist es wenn hier die selbst ernannten Hobbymechaniker ihre Gabeln zerlegen oder durch "Einstellarbeiten" Ihre Dämpfer zum Platzen bringen. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man VORHER die Werkstatt aufsuchen.
> ...
> Generell sind wir immer in Zweifelsfällen kulant, genauso wie unsere Servicepartner. Verständlicherweise können wir nicht jedem Kunde unsere über 1 Millionen Kunden, die wir jedes Jahr im Versand bei Bike Discount haben auf blossen Verdacht Ersatzteile rausschicken ohne vorher überprüft zu haben ob es ein Gewährleistungsfall ist oder nicht.
> ...


Kann ich beides nur bestätigen. In der Gewährleistungszeit würde ich immer erst den Händler kontaktieren, bevor ich da selbst rumfummel, es sei denn, es sind einfache behebbare Fehler, wie z.B. ne Schaltung einstellen. Und bisher habe ich mit bike-discount und Radon nur gute Erfahrungen diesbzgl. gemacht.
Ich finde es auch bemerkenswert, dass der Chef von Radon und der Radon-Chefentwickler sich hier im Forum persönlich um die Kunden kümmern. Ist auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit! Das ist den meisten hier wohl noch nicht klar.

Ich denke auch, dass die rechtlichen Gesichtspunkte hier erschöpfend ausgetauscht sind. Im wahren Leben würde dann ein Gericht entscheiden und danach ggf. noch eins und wenn es dann noch nicht reicht unter Umständen noch eins.

Gruß 78


----------



## Dragamor (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Schraubensicherung einkleben. Falls das Gewinde in der Zwischenzeit kaputt ist (nach fest kommt lose) bitte einschicken.



Ja kenn ich mit den ab. Hab mich an das Drehmoment gehalten.
OK Schraubensicherung habe ich. Wollte nur wissen ob ich die verwenden kann. Will wegen sowas nicht direkt das Rad einschicken.

Edit: Ich könnte da die Schraube etwas raus schaut auch eine Mutter gegen kontern oder?


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich mit den ab. Hab mich an das Drehmoment gehalten.
> OK Schraubensicherung habe ich. Wollte nur wissen ob ich die verwenden kann. Will wegen sowas nicht direkt das Rad einschicken.
> 
> Edit: Ich könnte da die Schraube etwas raus schaut auch eine Mutter gegen kontern oder?



klar geht auch.


----------



## SpeedFreak (2. April 2014)

da wir gerade beim Thema Schraubensicherung sind, ruf ich mich gleich auch noch in Erinnerung 



SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch etwas Kummer mit dem neuen Skeen 8.0 meiner Freundin. Da dürfte der Monteur mit der blauen Schraubensicherung rumgekleckert haben und jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie wir das Zeug am besten von der weissen Pulverbeschichtung des Rahmens runterkriegen?
> Danke


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> da wir gerade beim Thema Schraubensicherung sind, ruf ich mich gleich auch noch in Erinnerung



Uff, da bin ich überfragt. Bremsenreiniger vorsichtig, Politur…..ich lass mal was von dem Zeug auf einen Rahmen auftragen und wir probieren mal rum und melden uns. Mach mal nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Uff, da bin ich überfragt. Bremsenreiniger vorsichtig, Politur…..ich lass mal was von dem Zeug auf einen Rahmen auftragen und wir probieren mal rum und melden uns. Mach mal nix.



Wir haben heute Proben gemacht. Loctite wird nicht fest sondern lässt sich wegreiben. Kann das sein, dass es etwas anderes ist. Bitte ruf mal unseren Meister Herrn Trimborn an 0228-978480, der weiss Bescheid und hilft weiter.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Derivator22
> Auf die Bremszange unter dem Schraubenkopf gehören aber auch Unterlegscheiben. Fehlen die etwa vorne?



Du meinst aber nicht die Konusscheiben?! Ansonsten ist je nur 1 Paar pro Bremssattel verbaut (als Distanzscheibe denke ich).


----------



## siebenacht (3. April 2014)

So müsste müsste das Ganze aussehen. Fehlt etwas?


----------



## Derivator22 (3. April 2014)

So sieht es jetzt auch aus. Bloß habe ich die Konusscheiben nicht als Unterlegscheiben begriffen. Die Konusscheiben waren natürlich funktionsgemäß verbaut, nur die Distanzscheibchen nicht. Hab jetzt auf meine Kappe bei cnc für 19€ eine neue Elixir 3 für vorne gekauft. Mal sehen.


----------



## freakyfox86 (3. April 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
leider ist an meinem Radon Slide 150 9.0 BJ 2013 die untere integrierte Lagerschale im Rahmen durch ein defektes Lager ausgeschlagen. Da man diese nicht wie bei den guten alten ZS oder EC Steuersätzen tauschen kann habe ich jetzt ein Problem.  Ich muss den Rahmen einschicken.

Des weiteren habe ich einen Fehler gemacht- das ich das Bike im Laden gekauft habe. Beim nächsten Mal probiere ich im Laden und bestelle Online. Laut Aussage Herr Trimborn (Werkstattleiter) muss ich das Bike auf meine Kosten einschicken. 
Bei einer reklamierten Bremse war Herr Morgenschweiss so kulant und hat mir gesagt "Einfach per Rücksendeformular an das Servicecenter schicken".
Anscheinend wird hier mit zwei Maßstäben gemessen. Das finde ich absolut schade und bin einen solchen "Service" nicht von Euch gewohnt.
Ich hoffe Ihr erstattet mir die Kosten... und wickelt die Reklamation schnell ab.

Das Schlimmste an der Sache ... mindestens 4 Wochen ohne Tourenbike 

Gruß aus Aachen


----------



## Derivator22 (3. April 2014)

Warum seid ihr im Herstellerforum bei Rennrad-News.de eigentlich nicht vertreten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (3. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir haben heute Proben gemacht. Loctite wird nicht fest sondern lässt sich wegreiben. Kann das sein, dass es etwas anderes ist. Bitte ruf mal unseren Meister Herrn Trimborn an 0228-978480, der weiss Bescheid und hilft weiter.


Hallo Chris, kannst du mir bitte per PN die Mail- Adresse von Hrn. Trimborn schicken? Dann könnte ich ihm vorab ein paar Fotos schicken... Von der Farbe her erinnern mich die Flecken auch an das Mittel, dass beim Aufziehen von Motorradreifen verwendet wird...

Danke


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. April 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Hallo Chris, kannst du mir bitte per PN die Mail- Adresse von Hrn. Trimborn schicken? Dann könnte ich ihm vorab ein paar Fotos schicken... Von der Farbe her erinnern mich die Flecken auch an das Mittel, dass beim Aufziehen von Motorradreifen verwendet wird...
> 
> Danke


[email protected]
Bitte


----------



## Tanto (4. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Uff, da bin ich überfragt. Bremsenreiniger vorsichtig, Politur…..ich lass mal was von dem Zeug auf einen Rahmen auftragen und wir probieren mal rum und melden uns. Mach mal nix.


 


ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir haben heute Proben gemacht. Loctite wird nicht fest sondern lässt sich wegreiben. Kann das sein, dass es etwas anderes ist. Bitte ruf mal unseren Meister Herrn Trimborn an 0228-978480, der weiss Bescheid und hilft weiter.


 

Da soll noch mal einer sagen Versender bieten generell schlechteren Service!


----------



## Newbiee (4. April 2014)

Lager für den Hinterbau meines Slide 150 von 2013.
Hier die Frage: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed-34365 sind das die richtigen und alle Lager für den Hinterbau?


----------



## filiale (4. April 2014)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Knirschendes Geräusch beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus meines Slide 150 von 2013.
> Hier die Frage: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed-34365 sind das die richtigen und alle Lager für den Hinterbau?



Du bekommst hochwertigere Lager für weniger Geld ebenfalls online...von SKF z.B.


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. April 2014)

Tanto schrieb:


> Da soll noch mal einer sagen Versender bieten generell schlechteren Service!


kann ich nur bestätigen. Sensationelles Engagement!


----------



## fissenid (7. April 2014)

HallO!
habe an meinem Skeen am Wochenende die Schaltröllchen gewechselt (X0 Bj. 2010) und eine neue Kette montiert (KMC X9.93).
Auf dem grossen und mittleren Kettenblatt läuft alles bestens. Wenn ich das kleine Kettenblatt schalte, "reitet" die Kette am unteren Schaltwerksröllchen.
Das Schaltwerk springt immer etwas nach vorne.....
Alles fahrbar, aber nicht schön....

Woran kann es liegen???

Habe schon eine PC991 geordert um die Kette als Auslöser auszuschließen, aber Lieferung noch nicht da!

DANKE!


----------



## Rubik (7. April 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team! 

Mal ein etwas anderes Anliegen.

Ich hatte bereits im letzten Jahr angerufen und nach einem Lackstift gefragt. Leider waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt generell 
keine Lackstifte vorhanden, aber man sagte mir, dass dies bereits ein Thema sei und ich mich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal melden soll.

Es gibt am Rahmen die zwei zerkratzen Stellen (Kette abgesprungen und Steinschlag) die ich gerne nachbessern möchte. 
Bei einem MTB und Alurahmen nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber mich stört es einfach. 

Würde mich über eine positive Antwort freuen. 

Selbstverständlich würde ich den entsprechenden Betrag entrichten. 

PS: Habe das ZR Race 6.0 SRAM 2013 in blau. 

Schöne Grüße, Rubik


----------



## c-st (7. April 2014)

Oha, sicher dass der Rahmen lackiert ist? Mir sieht das schwer nach Eloxal aus.


----------



## Aalex (7. April 2014)

dasrad dürfte eloxiert sein, ergo ist das ausbessern mit einem lackstift nicht möglich.

höchstens die hellen alustellen mit einem ähnlich blauen edding überpinseln und damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (7. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich eloxiert!


----------



## Rubik (8. April 2014)

Habe gerade mit einem Herren aus der Werkstatt telefoniert. 
Es gibt leider keine Lackstifte. 
Ach wenn der Rahmen eloxiert ist, ein ähnliches 'blau' hätte mir weitergeholfen.


----------



## on any sunday (8. April 2014)

Jeder Autolackierer kann den Farbton ermitteln und die passende Farbe anmischen, ist halt nur eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. April 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit einem Herren aus der Werkstatt telefoniert.
> Es gibt leider keine Lackstifte.
> Ach wenn der Rahmen eloxiert ist, ein ähnliches 'blau' hätte mir weitergeholfen.



Welches Modell -wir können dir zu jedem Bike den RAL Ton geben - Lackstifte haben wir leider keine.


----------



## haekel72 (8. April 2014)

Wie Lustig - Lackstifte für ein Mountainbike, darf es auch noch ein Nagellack oder eine Nachtcreme sein für den Herren?


----------



## Rubik (8. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Welches Modell -wir können dir zu jedem Bike den RAL Ton geben - Lackstifte haben wir leider keine.



Das hört sich Prima an. 

Bike: Zr Race 6.0 SRAM 2013 in blau.


----------



## Rubik (8. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Wie Lustig - Lackstifte für ein Mountainbike, darf es auch noch ein Nagellack oder eine Nachtcreme sein für den Herren?



Du scheinst Dich ja gut auszukennen!


----------



## tane (8. April 2014)

http://www.autolackprofi.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25000_2954000

alles für den distinguierten mtber...


----------



## haekel72 (8. April 2014)

Jepp und Vorsicht wegen Alu-Flugrost^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (8. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Jepp und Vorsicht wegen Alu-Flugrost^^



Hier ist nach wie vor der Kummerkasten! 
Und kein Bereich für "Trolle füttern!"






 !!!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Wie Lustig - Lackstifte für ein Mountainbike, darf es auch noch ein Nagellack oder eine Nachtcreme sein für den Herren?



Seh ich ähnlich. 

Modellbaufarbe eignet sich wesentlich besser  als Autolack, Lackstift oder ähnlicher Unsinn. Mit den Grundfarben des Regenbogens, ein bissl weiß und schwarz kann man dann seinen Farbton anmischen, wieder verschließen, die Stelle, die man behandeln will mit Modellbaufarbe austupfen: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...end-Farb-Code-07-RAL-Farbcode-9005-14-ml-Dose

oder eben den korrekten RAL Ton kaufen.

Nehmt Markenfarbe, es lohnt sich.

Unser Tip aus der Klassikerabteilung, wir kennen ausbessern gut .

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

Große Nachfrage nach Radon Modellen - Schneller geht's mit Radon Service-Partnern!


Die Nachfrage nach unseren Radon Modellen war noch nie so groß wie zur Zeit. Wir möchten uns sehr für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken. Leider sorgt diese Nachfrage für Verzögerungen. Diese sind zumeist durch einen Stau in der Endfertigung bedingt. Durch eine Bestellung über unser Service-Partner-Netzwerk kann man diesen Stau umgehen, da die Endmontage in diesem Fall dezentral erfolgt. Neben vielen anderen Vorteilen, die der komfortable Versand über unsere Radon-Service-Partner bringt, kommt also nun die deutlich schnellere Lieferung noch hinzu. Und dies alles für nur 30,- € Aufpreis. Ein geringer Mehraufwand, der beim Preisvorteil unserer direkt vertriebenen Räder kaum ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.

Wer es also eilig hat, braucht nicht auf sein Radon zu verzichten, sondern sollte einen Radon-Service-Partner Versand in Erwägung ziehen. Alles was Sie dafür tun müssen ist, beim Checkout im Shop den nächstgelegenen Service Partner auszuwählen. Alles andere erfolgt automatisch.



*************************

Meeting the demand for Radon Bikes - Fast delivery with Radon Service Partners


The demand for Radon Bikes has never been as big as it is in the ongoing season. We like to thank you for your trust in us!

But unfortunately this demand is causing some delay in shipments. If you now order via our Service-Partners, you can easily avoid this congestion. In this case, the final assembly of the bikes will be done by our Service-Partners, and as a result you will get your bike without a delay. This service adds only 30,– EUR more to your cart. A small price for getting your beloved bike as soon as possible - with our fair pricing you still get a great value for your money.


So if you're in a hurry you don't need to forgo your Radon Bike - you should consider ordering via Service-Partner. All you'll have to do is selecting a Service-Parntner near you at the shop checkout - anything else is taken care of by us.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (8. April 2014)

@Radon-Bikes: funktioniert die Auswahl der Servicepartner wieder? Das ging zuletzt nicht im neuen Shop.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. April 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes: funktioniert die Auswahl der Servicepartner wieder? Das ging zuletzt nicht im neuen Shop.


Bei mir hats funktioniert, und ist dann auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen dort gewesen.
Jetzt noch bis morgen oder übermorgen warten, bis ichs abholen kann.


----------



## limbokoenig (8. April 2014)

Kommen die Räder die _zur Zeit nicht bestellbar_ sind eigentlich nochmal rein? also z.B. das ZR Team 29 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bounci (8. April 2014)

Ich habe am 28.2 das Black Sin 8.0 als Tagesangebot über meinen Servicepartner gekauft. Bis heute habe ich, dass Bike noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## McFly77 (9. April 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,
leider läufts bei meinem vierten Pferd im Stall von Radon weniger rund.
Ohne den Ablauf hier komplett nennen zu wollen, warte ich bereits seit zwei Wochen auf eine Kostenübernahme der Werkstattrechnung von euch. Diese wurde mir von Stefan Trost per Email zugesichert.
Auf Emailkontakt leider keine Antwort. (nicht das erste Mal in letzter Zeit, entweder man bekommt die Antwort innerhalb einer Stunde oder nie)
Kurze Info wäre ganz nett.
[hs#201401271001339]
Gruß


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. April 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes: funktioniert die Auswahl der Servicepartner wieder? Das ging zuletzt nicht im neuen Shop.





limbokoenig schrieb:


> Kommen die Räder die _zur Zeit nicht bestellbar_ sind eigentlich nochmal rein? also z.B. das ZR Team 29 7.0



Die Service-Partner Bestellungen funktionieren schon länger wieder. Die Räder, die auf "Zur Zeit nicht bestellbar" stehen, kommen noch mal, allerdings wissen wir nicht wann und nur noch in kleineren Stückzahlen. Räder, die komplett vergriffen sind, sind gar nicht mehr zu sehen, wie dies bei bestimmten Größen schon vereinzelt der Fall ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> leider läufts bei meinem vierten Pferd im Stall von Radon weniger rund.
> Ohne den Ablauf hier komplett nennen zu wollen, warte ich bereits seit zwei Wochen auf eine Kostenübernahme der Werkstattrechnung von euch. Diese wurde mir von Stefan Trost per Email zugesichert.
> Auf Emailkontakt leider keine Antwort. (nicht das erste Mal in letzter Zeit, entweder man bekommt die Antwort innerhalb einer Stunde oder nie)
> ...



Sorry, wir melden uns umgehend. Hab das gerade weitergeleitet.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> leider läufts bei meinem vierten Pferd im Stall von Radon weniger rund.
> Ohne den Ablauf hier komplett nennen zu wollen, warte ich bereits seit zwei Wochen auf eine Kostenübernahme der Werkstattrechnung von euch. Diese wurde mir von Stefan Trost per Email zugesichert.
> Auf Emailkontakt leider keine Antwort. (nicht das erste Mal in letzter Zeit, entweder man bekommt die Antwort innerhalb einer Stunde oder nie)
> ...



???? Der Versandleiter teilte mir mit, Herr Nowitzki hätte sich bereits gestern mit dir in Verbindung gesetzt und eine Gutschrift sei erfolgt. Kann den Post hier somit nicht verstehen????


----------



## McFly77 (9. April 2014)

!!!! Auch ich kann mit Satzzeichen um mich werfen !!!!!
Zur Info, weder auf meine Mail mit der ich die Rechnung eingereicht habe, noch auf die Nachfrage über eine Woche später erhielt ich keine Antwort. Erst nach dem Eintrag hier heute Morgen wurde mir per Mail mitgeteilt, dass die Überweisung am 7. aufgegeben wurde, vorher hab ich nichts von euch gehört.
Ich bin niemand der alle zwei Stunden ein Feedback zur Sachlage brauch, allerdings zieht sich die Sache mittlerweile seit Mitte Ende Februar. Meinen versprochenen Schaltzug erhielt ich auch erst nachdem ich mich zwei Wochen nach eurer Zusage mal wieder bei euch gemeldet habe.
Sozusagen hat sich meine Aussage erneut bestätigt. Entweder es wird sofort reagiert oder es geht unter.

Alles egal jetzt, ich hab jetzt ein funktionierendes Bike und scheinbar auch meine Unkosten erstattet bekommen. In diesem Sinne ist die Sache für mich erledigt.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

McFly77 schrieb:


> !!!! Auch ich kann mit Satzzeichen um mich werfen !!!!!
> Zur Info, weder auf meine Mail mit der ich die Rechnung eingereicht habe, noch auf die Nachfrage über eine Woche später erhielt ich keine Antwort. Erst nach dem Eintrag hier heute Morgen wurde mir per Mail mitgeteilt, dass die Überweisung am 7. aufgegeben wurde, vorher hab ich nichts von euch gehört.
> Ich bin niemand der alle zwei Stunden ein Feedback zur Sachlage brauch, allerdings zieht sich die Sache mittlerweile seit Mitte Ende Februar. Meinen versprochenen Schaltzug erhielt ich auch erst nachdem ich mich zwei Wochen nach eurer Zusage mal wieder bei euch gemeldet habe.
> Sozusagen hat sich meine Aussage erneut bestätigt. Entweder es wird sofort reagiert oder es geht unter.
> ...



Prima, dann ist ja alles ok jetzt und sorry für die Verspätung.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (9. April 2014)

Ich kann eine Sache nicht verstehen, vielleicht bin ich ja zu altbacken.
Aber warum muss man heutzutage eine eventuelle Reklamation oder irgendwelche geschäftlichen Dinge eigentlich in aller Welt öffentlich diskutieren?
Reklamationen, Gutschriften, andere Regelungen, Rabatte, all das gehört doch nicht immer öffentlich diskutiert finde ich.
Es verzerrt auch das Bild eines Herstellers, Anbieters, etc. 1000 Leute lesen dann 1 Posting und empfinden als ob es 1000 Reklamationen gäbe. Alle bekommen Panik...

Ist halt meine Meinung, mich würde nur interessieren, warum machen so "viele" Menschen denn sowas?
Der Anbieter als auch der Kunde halten sich meines erachtens nach somit vom eigentlichen Kerngeschäft ab.

Aber wie gesagt, rein interessehalber, ich bin ja in keinem sozialen Netzwerk, und das hier, IBC Forum, ist für mich immer noch etwas anderes, dachte ich bisher zumindest.

( Achso, mein Rad wurde mal geklaut, also eins davon, und nu warte ich seit 3 Monaten auf die Herausgabe der Polizei. Muss ich halt warten, anstatt hier einen in die Pfanne zu hauen,  )

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Tanto (9. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich kann eine Sache nicht verstehen, vielleicht bin ich ja zu altbacken.
> Aber warum muss man heutzutage eine eventuelle Reklamation oder irgendwelche geschäftlichen Dinge eigentlich in aller Welt öffentlich diskutieren?
> Reklamationen, Gutschriften, andere Regelungen, Rabatte, all das gehört doch nicht immer öffentlich diskutiert finde ich.
> Es verzerrt auch das Bild eines Herstellers, Anbieters, etc. 1000 Leute lesen dann 1 Posting und empfinden als ob es 1000 Reklamationen gäbe. Alle bekommen Panik...
> ...


 
Soweit ich das bisher beuteilen kann, stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Ich würde mich eher als Anfänger in der MTB Szene sehen und mache mich seit einiger Zeit bzgl. einem passenden Bike kundig. Die Wahl ist auf Radon gefallen und da ich sehr "begeisterungsfähig" bin (meine Frau nennt es anders ) lese ich aktuell das komplette Radon Forum hoch und runter.
Die ein oder andere Konversation der letzten Tage, kann einen da, bzgl. der zukünftigen Kaufentscheidung, schon verunsichern. Automatisch potenziert sich in Gedanken die Summe der unzufriedenen, reklamierenden etc. Kunden, da man hauptsächlich derartige Einträge lesen kann.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Anteil der zufriedenen Radon_Fahrern, die lieber fahren statt zu posten, deutlich höher ist.

Was deine Frage angeht, warum so "viele" Menschen diesen, mir auch seltsam anmutenden Weg, für Reklamationen etc nutzen, so kann man nur vermuten.

Sicherlich z.T. darin begründet, dass die Service - Zeiten von Radon derzeit (Das Bike-Jahr hat angefangen und jeder Depp braucht ein neues Rad  ) ein wenig höher sind, als es unsere verwöhnte Gesellschaft gewohnt ist. Wer sonst über das Jahr nur Dinge bei Amaz. bestellt und seine Ware i.d.R. spätestens 2 Werktage später in Händen hält, erwartet derartiges auch an anderer Stelle. Dass hier ganz unterschiedliche Logistiksysteme und Aufgabenteilungen (Händler vs. Händler + Hersteller) zugrunde liegen, vergessen dabei leider viele.

Zum anderen feuern Menschen gerne aus allen Rohren. Radon ist so nah am Kunden und bietet diese Möglichkeit, da würde ich das Angebot auch nutzen wenn ich bspw. schon seit mehreren Tagen o. Wochen auf eine Antwort warte.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

Tanto schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bisher beuteilen kann, stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Ich würde mich eher als Anfänger in der MTB Szene sehen und mache mich seit einiger Zeit bzgl. einem passenden Bike kundig. Die Wahl ist auf Radon gefallen und da ich sehr "begeisterungsfähig" bin (meine Frau nennt es anders ) lese ich aktuell das komplette Radon Forum hoch und runter.
> Die ein oder andere Konversation der letzten Tage, kann einen da, bzgl. der zukünftigen Kaufentscheidung, schon verunsichern. Automatisch potenziert sich in Gedanken die Summe der unzufriedenen, reklamierenden etc. Kunden, da man hauptsächlich derartige Einträge lesen kann.
> 
> Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Anteil der zufriedenen Radon_Fahrern, die lieber fahren statt zu posten, deutlich höher ist.
> ...




Das ist die ja Krux. Bike Discount schickt derzeit 1 Mio Pakete im Jahr heraus. Der Bike Anteil ist nicht unerheblich. Klar das mal was schief läuft. Allerdings schreiben meistens nur die, die etwas auf dem Herzen haben oder die unzufrieden sind, waren, werden, wollen.
Unsere Aufgabe ist es zuzugehen und es zu lösen, soweit möglich. Die anderen 999.970 schreiben nix. Es scheint aber auch Zeitgeist geworden zu sein über Foren mit Hilfe Dritter Druck auszuüben, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Mich haben viele bereits hier pM angeschrieben und Stellung bezogen, die das gar nicht öffentlich machen wollen, weil sie """"berechtigt"""" Angst haben, dass hier wieder einige Bekannte über sie herfallen. Oftmals habe ich gehört,"geh doch gar nicht auf einige Sachverhalte" ein, die die es lesen wissen, dass es Ausnahmen sind und können damit umgehen. Sehe ich auch so, aber anscheinend funktioniert das trotzdem anders als man vermutet.
Wir haben ein Problem mit der von allen schon lange verlangten Shop-Umstellung und dem daraus veränderten Warenwirtschaftssystem und haben Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Zudem hat der Markt immer Hochzeiten und ruhigerePhasen: sogenannte saisonale Peaks.
Meistens regiert der Markt darauf mit der Preissteuerung: Hotelpreise Messen, Silvestermenüs, Taxizuschläge, Wintersport, ……
Wir machen das nicht, deshalb gibt es keine saisonale Entlastung. Der nächste grosse Punkt ist, es Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, die nachhaltig sind. Wir verzichten weitgehendst auf saisonale Teilzeitbeschäftigung, um langfristige sichere Arbeitsplätze und Qualität der Arbeit zu bieten.
Das ist in Wachstumsphasen umso schwieriger, da Bike Discount und Radon seit Jahre zweistellige Wachstumsraten haben. Wir hoffen, dass es so bleibt, denn wir haben Spass an der Marke und danken auf jeden Fall mal an der Stelle für das Vertrauen, die Warterei (die sich hoffentlich zu anderen Mitbewerber in Grenzen hält) und wünschen jetzt schon mal ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (9. April 2014)

Sollte ich irgendwann demnächst noch die RAL-Nummer erfahren, was aber nicht eilt, nur bitte auch nicht vergessen, könnt Ihr mich als einen 100,1 % zufrieden Kunden sehen.


----------



## Ringmaul (11. April 2014)

Hi,

ich warte noch auf Antwort auf meine Anfrage hs#201404051001503. Meine dt swiss kamen nur mit tubeless Felgenband am HR, das VR hatte leider nur ein schiefes Schwalbe Band. Mir wurde vor der Bestellung zugesagt, dass ich bei Reifenwechsel die Felgen tubeless nutzen kann, dt swiss liefert sie eigentlich immer vorbereitet aus.
Ihr habt mein Bike selbst als "Montags Bike" bezeichnet, ich bin aber der Typ, der sein Bike dafür ein Stück weit liebt. Dennoch wäre es toll, wenn ihr mir das Band nachsendet. Von mir aus ziehe ich das auch noch selbst auf statt der Service Partner.
Aber bitte meldet euch! Übrigens hab ich die Anfrage aus Versehen doppelt geschickt, hs#201404051001496 kann geschlossen werden, da steht das gleiche drin.
Danke vorab, das Slide 130 ist vom Fahrgefühl übrigens wirklich top und euer Service Partner "Rad und Tat" in Bochum mein neuer Freundlicher! Nur leider hatte ich mit meiner Lieferung im Januar so gar kein Glück, aber das sieht man vermutlich in der Historie.


----------



## Radon0 (11. April 2014)

Moin Moin,
Grade eben wurde mein Swoop 190 9.0 angeliefert. Bin es leider noch nicht gefahren da ich nun zur Arbeit muss. An sich bin ich jetzt aber schon ziemlich zufrieden allerdings scheint es mir so das das Rohrstück wo die Sattelstange rein kommt nicht sauber gefräst geworden ist. Ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären wie das passieren konnte. ( An der Sattelklemme liegt es nicht )
Rein ging sie aber recht leicht, da es auch nur die Lackschicht ist die abgerieben wird und das geschätzte halben Kilo Fett was in die Sattelstütze geschmiert worden ist erleichtert das nun auch.


----------



## Aalex (11. April 2014)

da steht irgendwo ein span raus im rohr. 

Entweder du suchst dir einen einzelhändler mit einer reibahle oder schaust mal ob du diese unebenheit mit dem finger lokalisiert kriegst. die würd ich dann mit papier wegnehmen. erstere methode ist denke ich die elegantere und radon dürfte diese servicearbeit wohl auch übernehmen.


----------



## Radon0 (11. April 2014)

Wie ist den das wenn ich das Rad zu eurem Serviceprtner bringe, brauche ich da einen schrieb das ihr die kosten übernehmt und wie wird das geregelt? Sieht ja auch recht kacke aus mit einer völlig zerschramten Sattelstütze rumzufahren. Habe mal rein gefasst und im Rohr sind mehrere Stellen sehr scharfkantig, die Bohrung im Schaft sowie der obere Rand.


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Du brauchst ne Ticketnummer. Also anrufen und Problem schildern. Dann sagen Dir die wie es weiter geht. Oder Du machst es selbst glatt mit Schmiergelpapier und läßt Dir ne neue Stütze schicken. Radon ist da sehr kulant ! Anrufen mußte in jedem Fall.


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. April 2014)

Ich schreibe doch lieber eine pm..


----------



## sunnymacer (13. April 2014)

Hallo, 
gestern wurde mein Slide 140 geliefert. Es ist soweit alles in bester Ordnung, abgesehen davon das die HA Bremse (Elixir 3) extrem quitscht und vibriert. Das Geräusch stört mich weniger, jedoch vibriert der ganze Rahmen so stark das ich es sogar am Lenker merke. Das Problem ist sofort nach dem dritten mal bremsen aufgetreten. Ich habe die Bremsen dann trotzdem (nach Herstellerangaben) eingebremst und eine kleine Tour gemacht, in der Hoffnung es würde sich von selber lösen. Ist aber immer noch unverändert stark. 

Da ansonsten alles Top ist mit dem Bike, würde ich es nur ungern wieder komplett verpacken und zurückschicken.
Kann ich mit dem Problem einfach zu einem Radon Servicepartner fahren?


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem beim Slide 140. Die Centerlockaufnahme für die Bremsscheibe die serienmäßig verbaut wird ist die Shimano mit Nieten. Ich habe diese getauscht gegen die mit Schrauben und das Problem war weg. Desweiteren solltest Du zwischen Speichennippel und Felge einen Minitropfen ! Öl geben. Irgendwo in dem Slide Thread vor 1 Jahr oder so habe ich das mit Bildern beschrieben. Mußt mal suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnymacer (13. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem beim Slide 140. Die Centerlockaufnahme für die Bremsscheibe die serienmäßig verbaut wird ist die Shimano mit Nieten. Ich habe diese getauscht gegen die mit Schrauben und das Problem war weg. Desweiteren solltest Du zwischen Speichennippel und Felge einen Minitropfen ! Öl geben. Irgendwo in dem Slide Thread vor 1 Jahr oder so habe ich das mit Bildern beschrieben. Mußt mal suchen.



Okay, also ich habe das mit dem Öl mal gemacht. Werde gleich ne kleine Testrunde machen. Kannst du mir einen Link schicken welche Centerlockaufnahme du da genau genommen hast? Blicke da nicht so ganz durch. Die "SM-RTAD05" sieht eigentlich genauso aus wie die jetzige..


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

Hier ist die mit den Nieten die bei mir verbaut war: http://www.bike24.de/p133543.html

Dadurch ist die Bremsscheibe auf den Nieten immer hin und hergerutscht weil die zuviel Spiel hatte. Daraufhin habe ich dann die von Dir verlinkte ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-centerlock-adapter-sm-rtad05-34631) mit den Schrauben genommen und gut wars.

Du kannst auch nochmal die Speichenspannung prüfen. Ganz leicht mit nem Schraubendreher etwa 5 cm unterhalb der Speichennippel dagegen klopfen. Es sollte sich rund herum relativ gleichmäßg anhören. Wobei sich die Seiten rechts und links in der Spannung unterscheiden, das muß so sein. Wenn die Felge anfängt zu schwingen dient der Rahmen als Resonanzkörper und dass ganze Bike vibriert. Vom Prinzip her verständlich, nur die Ursache zu finden ist nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Derivator22 (13. April 2014)

Das 2014er Slide 140 hat mWn kein Centerlock, oder?!

BTW: @sunnymacer: die Vibration bekommst du nicht weg, falls doch wäre das super. Bei mir hat nichtmal der Einbau einer neuen Bremsanlage vorne geholfen (kostet bei cnc 19€)...


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

Mein Slide 140 war Bj. 2012, da war ein Centerlock.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das 2014er Slide 140 hat mWn kein Centerlock, oder?!
> 
> BTW: @sunnymacer: die Vibration bekommst du nicht weg, falls doch wäre das super. Bei mir hat nichtmal der Einbau einer neuen Bremsanlage vorne geholfen (kostet bei cnc 19€)...



Das Problem ist nicht die Bremse sondern die Bremsaufnahme. Daher bringt auch ne neue Bremse nichts. Eventuell ist die Nabe falsch/schief eingespeicht. In einem anderen Thread war die DTSwiss Nabe defekt und hat die Vibrationen erzeugt.


----------



## Radon0 (13. April 2014)

Moin ich hab nochmal eine Frage bzw. ein Problem.
Es geht um das Teil was ich abgemacht habe, keine Ahnung wie der Fachausdruck dafür ist und zwar, das Ding ist lose und wackelt selbst wenn es Drauf gesteckt ist. Dadurch ist das Vorderrad entweder nicht fest bzw hat Spiel zu den Seiten hin oder wenn ich die Steckachse bis zum Anschlag reindrehe drücke ich das Teil fest, das Laufrad steht versetzt in der Gabel und lässt sich nur noch schwergängig bewegen. Das kann doch nicht normal sein? Klingt vielleicht so etwas komisch aber habe doch Schiss das ich mir damit die Felge zerreißen.

Kann ich das gleich morgen mit in die Reklamation mail schreiben oder gibt es da einen Trick wie ich das Teil fest und mittig der Gabel bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (13. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Mein Slide 140 war Bj. 2012, da war ein Centerlock.



Da seines aber erst bei ihm eingetroffen ist, gehe ich von einem 2014er Modell aus?!

Die neuen Slides haben nun SunRingle Demon Naben. An der liegt es leider nicht (wie an so vielen Möglichkeiten).


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Ah ok, dann wurde das geändert/verbessert. Guter Hinweis.


----------



## siebenacht (14. April 2014)

@ Derivator22,
Das Problem trotz neuer Bremse immer noch nicht gelöst? Vielleicht mal ein anderes Vorderrad probieren. Vielleicht ist auch etwas an der Bremsenbefestigung der Gabel nicht in Ordnung.
Gruß 78


----------



## Derivator22 (14. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Derivator22,
> Das Problem trotz neuer Bremse immer noch nicht gelöst? Vielleicht mal ein anderes Vorderrad probieren. Vielleicht ist auch etwas an der Bremsenbefestigung der Gabel nicht in Ordnung.
> Gruß 78



Das mit dem Vorderrad tauschen fällt derzeit leider flach, da mein Umkreis größtenteils auf 650B bzw. den "trendigen" 29"ern unterwegs ist. Ich werde denke mal noch eine neue Scheibe probieren, danach soll der Servicepartner sich daran austoben 
Neue Bremsanlage und neue Beläge haben ebenfalls keine Veränderung gebracht, außer sinnlosen Ausgaben...


----------



## sunnymacer (14. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das 2014er Slide 140 hat mWn kein Centerlock, oder?!
> 
> BTW: @sunnymacer: die Vibration bekommst du nicht weg, falls doch wäre das super. Bei mir hat nichtmal der Einbau einer neuen Bremsanlage vorne geholfen (kostet bei cnc 19€)...





Derivator22 schrieb:


> Da seines aber erst bei ihm eingetroffen ist, gehe ich von einem 2014er Modell aus?!
> 
> Die neuen Slides haben nun SunRingle Demon Naben. An der liegt es leider nicht (wie an so vielen Möglichkeiten).



Ja du hast recht. Ist eine Demon Nabe.



filiale schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Bremse sondern die Bremsaufnahme. Daher bringt auch ne neue Bremse nichts. Eventuell ist die Nabe falsch/schief eingespeicht. In einem anderen Thread war die DTSwiss Nabe defekt und hat die Vibrationen erzeugt.



Ich komme nochmal zu meiner Frage zurück, ob es was bringt das Bike zu einem Servicepartner zu bringen. In der Hoffnung das die das Problem (bzw. die Lösung) erkennen und die für die Problemlösung erforderlichen Teile direkt über Radon beziehen können. Ich würde natürlich sehr ungern Geld dafür bezahlen da es ja doch ein relativ gravierender Mangel ab Werk ist. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich vermeiden das gesamte Bike wieder zurück zu schicken und womöglich Wochen wieder darauf zu warten. Vielleicht kann man da ja eine andere Lösung finden.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Um nochmal Deine Frage zu beantworten: Wenn der Servicepartner etwas machen soll, mußt Du VORHER bei Radon anrufen und das Problem schildern. Erst mit deren Freigabe werden die Kosten übernommen.
Ob der SP das Problem lösen kann weißt Du erst wenn Du es zu ihm bringst.
Mein Beispiel mit der DTSwiss Nabe bezog sich nicht nur auf DTSwiss sondern generell auf das Problem von schief eingespannten Naben, egal welcher Hersteller. Das könnte auch ein solches Problem hervorrufen.


----------



## Derivator22 (14. April 2014)

Damit stehst du vor genau demselben Problem wie ich! Prost!

Du kannst gerne einmal meine "Checkliste" abarbeiten in der Hoffnung, dass der Fehler bei dir lokalisiert und behoben werden kann:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/KUMMERKASTEN.688198/#post-11865721

Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass der ServicePartner bzw. bike-discount hier eher fündig werden, als ich selbst.

Zum Thema Kosten:
Diese hat der Vertragspartner von dir zu tragen, da er auch die Beweislast trägt. Genauso muss er Anwendungsfehler/ Nutzungsfehler deinerseits nachweisen. Das Verbraucherschutzrecht bindet ihm da die Hände. Der Verweis auf "Verschleissteile" ist hanebüchen, da er den Beweis zu erbringen hat, dass diese ursächlich f. d. Mangel waren und dieser nicht anfänglich vorlag (wovon aber zulasten des Unternehmers ausgegangen wird).

Kurzum: lass dir die Kostenübernahme bestätigen und dann ab damit zum Servicepartner (wenn H&S jedoch auf deren Kosten das Rad zu ihnen geschickt bekommen haben wollen, dann ist das deren Recht. Ein Anspruch auf Besuch d. Servicepartners besteht nicht).


----------



## Audipower (14. April 2014)

Hab auch ein ja großes Problem hab mir ein Radon Slide 160 8.0 bestellt drei Wochen gewartet letzte Woche ist es dann gekommen ja leider konnte ich nur eine kleine Ausfahrt machen! Hintere Bremse verliert Bremsflüssigkeit direkt vorne am Hebel!!! Hatte für kommendes Wochenende ne Tour geplant und extra noch Urlaub genommen, naja diese fällt jetzt ins Wasser weil mir keiner auf die Schnelle helfen kann jeder sagt mir nur " Die Bremse muss eingeschickt werden und das dauert mindestens 1 Woche!" Schon schwach wenn man sich ein Bike kauft für 2999 Euro! Wieso hat Radon da keine Austausch Parts?

Gruß


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Die Bremse wird von Radon geprüft und je nachdem dann entweder zum Hersteller zur Reparatur geschickt oder selbst repariert. Das dauert in der Hauptsaison eben etwas Zeit. Das wäre auch bei einem Händler Vorort so. Und natürlich möchten sie erst Deine Bremse haben bevor eine andere zu Dir zurück geht, sonst behälst Du beide Bremsen und was soll Radon dann machen ? Sich per Gericht rumärgern und monatelang Leute damit beschäftigen ? Die Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit mit einigen Schlawinern hat gezeigt daß die Hersteller heutzutage leider vorsichtig sein müssen.


----------



## Audipower (14. April 2014)

Ja das weiß ich mittlerweile auch das die Bremse zu Sram muss und dort überholt wird!
Was ich mich frage wie kann ein Bike so ausgeliefert werden, die Bremse war beim auspacken schon total nass! Die Fahrräder werden doch bei euch zusammen gebaut und anschließend eingestellt oder lieg ich da falsch? Da sollte eine undichte Bremse doch auffallen wenn vorne der ganze Hebel voller Bremsflüssigkeit ist!
Wie oben schon genannt das Bike hat ja keine 2,50 Euro gekostet.
Und zu dem Händler Vorort, der hätte alles getan das dass Bike sofort wieder läuft weil er auf seine zufriedenen Kunden angewiesen ist!
Sorry aber ich bin echt mega enttäuscht, erst spart man sich das Geld zusammen dann ist das Bike endlich Lieferbar man bestellt es nach drei Wochen kommt das Bike man freut sich wie Atze drauf und dann kann man es wieder erstmal zwei Wochen weg stellen weil ne defekte Bremse ausgeliefert wird! Bin Neukunde bei Radon und hab da mit einer anderen Antwort gerechnet als die ich leider bekommen hab!
Werde die Bremse morgen abbauen und an Radon zurück schicken und mein neues Bike erstmal ins Eck stellen!!

schönen Feierabend

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (14. April 2014)

Junge, Junge
Was ist denn bei HS los?
Ich habe letzte Woche Donnerstag bei euch und Bike Components Teile bestellt. Die Sachen von BC sind am Samstag schon eingetroffen.
Samstag Abend um 21 Uhr bekomme ich ne Versandbestätigung mit einer Trackinnr. die geht bis jetzt nicht
Sonntag hab ich noch weitere Teile bei euch bestellt, die liegen immer noch im Versand. Ich befürchte Donnerstag Abend muß ich ohne fertiges Bike in den Bikeurlaub


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Die Bikesaison hat gerade angefangen. Ist doch klar dass jetzt alle aufwachen und noch viele Bikes und Teile bestellen wollen. Ist bei anderen Bike Herstellern genauso. Aber man kann bei einem Discounter, der feste Arbeitsplätze bietet, nicht erwarten, dass er am Anfang der Saison für ungeduldige Kunden temporär Leute einstellt um sie dann 3 Monate später wieder zu entlassen. Wenn man sparen möchte, muß man auch bereit sein einen kleinen Kompromis einzugehen.


----------



## Derivator22 (14. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> der feste Arbeitsplätze bietet, nicht erwarten, dass er am Anfang der Saison für ungeduldige Kunden temporär Leute einstellt um sie dann 3 Monate später wieder zu entlassen.



Eigentlich ist genau das Sinn der Sache :-/
Der Arbeitsmarkt bietet genug Optionen und adäquate Modelle, um auf diese saisonalen Spitzen zu reagieren. Dessen bedienen sich größtenteils alle betroffenen Branchen.
Zumindest würde ich das so handhaben.
Es geht hier ja nicht um hire&fire von Arbeitskräften, denen eine Festanstellung versprochen würde, sondern u.a. auch um Studenten, Zeitarbeiter usw.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

bei canyon arbeitet man auch mit studis.wenn man pech hat und gerät bei der auslieferung an einen (so wie ich) der die sattelneigung nicht einstellen kann weil er nicht merkte das die stütze falsch rum eingebaut wurde...und der kunde ihm erklärt was zu tun ist dann kommt hier im forum wieder die schreierei hoch das der laden unfähig wäre. wie man es macht, es ist nie für alle zufriedenstellend.

aber:als kunde kann man solche sprüche über zeitarbeiter machen.aber wehe man ist selbst betroffen und hat ständig existenz ängste.dann will ich die leute mal hören ob sie noch immer der meinung sind das so eine arbeitsmarkt politik gut ist.


----------



## fone (15. April 2014)

sonntag bestellt und montag abend noch nicht raus? skandal!


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. April 2014)

Audipower schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich mittlerweile auch das die Bremse zu Sram muss und dort überholt wird!
> Was ich mich frage wie kann ein Bike so ausgeliefert werden, die Bremse war beim auspacken schon total nass! Die Fahrräder werden doch bei euch zusammen gebaut und anschließend eingestellt oder lieg ich da falsch? Da sollte eine undichte Bremse doch auffallen wenn vorne der ganze Hebel voller Bremsflüssigkeit ist!
> Wie oben schon genannt das Bike hat ja keine 2,50 Euro gekostet.
> Und zu dem Händler Vorort, der hätte alles getan das dass Bike sofort wieder läuft weil er auf seine zufriedenen Kunden angewiesen ist!
> ...


Hallo
Der Versand ist ein Service an den Endkunden. Wenn das Bike beim Versand beschädigt wird haben wir da keinen Einfluss drauf. Wir verschicken bestimmt keine defekten Bikes. Welchen Sinn sollte das habe? Die kosten und den Hauptteil des Ärgers tragen nur wir. Das Bike ist bestimmt etwas unsanft auf dem Bremshebel gelandet. Dafür ist es letztendlich versichert. Du kannst das Bike gerne beim Servicepartner abgeben. Wir hoffen, dass du schnell wieder fahren kannst. Nur befinden wir uns auch gerade in der Osterwoche in der von Fr - Di alles geschlossen hat. Wir haben am Sa im Megastore auf, wenn du gleich morgens einen Termin machst, kannst du es warten und es sofort wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. April 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das Sinn der Sache :-/
> Der Arbeitsmarkt bietet genug Optionen und adäquate Modelle, um auf diese saisonalen Spitzen zu reagieren. Dessen bedienen sich größtenteils alle betroffenen Branchen.
> Zumindest würde ich das so handhaben.
> Es geht hier ja nicht um hire&fire von Arbeitskräften, denen eine Festanstellung versprochen würde, sondern u.a. auch um Studenten, Zeitarbeiter usw.


Haben wir nicht wollen wir nicht werden wir nicht. Kein Thema!


----------



## Audipower (15. April 2014)

Also eine Beschädigung vom Versand kann ich mir zu 98 % nicht vorstellen, das Bike war super verpackt und war auch so nichts zusehen dass in diesem Bereich des Lenkers der Karton beschädigt war! 
Ja was bringt es mir wenn ich das Bike beim Servicepartner abgeb? Das ich noch länger warten kann!! 
Hab gestern sämtliche Radon Partner und Sram Servicepoint, Stützpunkthändler abtelefoniert jeder schickt die Bremse nur ein also dauert es überall gleich lang! 
Find ich von Sram einen echt miesen Service das Bike ist noch keine 10km bewegt worden und war nicht billig! 
MEGA Store ja sicher ich fahr mal 300km einfach um mir sagen zulassen das ich das Bike da lassen muss weil die Bremse eingeschickt werden muss, sorry aber darauf hab ich schon gleich zweimal keine Lust drauf! 
Ich werde mich mal schwer darauf einstellen das dass Bike zwei Wochen stehen wird! Super Service von Sram und Radon bin schwer begeister!


----------



## haekel72 (15. April 2014)

Audipower schrieb:


> Also eine Beschädigung vom Versand kann ich mir zu 98 % nicht vorstellen, das Bike war super verpackt und war auch so nichts zusehen dass in diesem Bereich des Lenkers der Karton beschädigt war!
> Ja was bringt es mir wenn ich das Bike beim Servicepartner abgeb? Das ich noch länger warten kann!!
> Hab gestern sämtliche Radon Partner und Sram Servicepoint, Stützpunkthändler abtelefoniert jeder schickt die Bremse nur ein also dauert es überall gleich lang!
> Find ich von Sram einen echt miesen Service das Bike ist noch keine 10km bewegt worden und war nicht billig!
> ...



So etwas kann Passieren und Du hast bei einem Versender bestellt! Da kann so etwas mal vorkommen. Haste kein Ersatz Zuhause zum Montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. April 2014)

Fahre mit der abgebauten Bremse zum Service Partner und frage ihn, ob er die Bremse selbst reparieren kann. Manchmal haben die auch Dichtungssätze. Abbauen mußte sie sowieso.
Alternativ mach die Bremse mal schön sauber (mit trockenem Tuch alles piko bello sauber wischen), dann mache einen Kabelbinder um den Bremsgriff und lasse ihn ein paar Stunden unter Druck. Wenn es dann noch sifft, siehste auch gleich woher.


----------



## Audipower (15. April 2014)

Also nochmal ich hab gestern alles abtelefoniert keiner repariert mir die Bremse ! Jeder sagte mir er muss die einschicken!!!!!!!!!! 
Die suppe kommt vorne direkt am Drehpunkt des Bremshebels raus! Sram selber sagt da sei ne Dichtung vorne des Kolbens kaputt! 
Und nein ich hab keinen Ersatz daheim! Hätte ich Ersatz müsste ich mich net so aufregen!


----------



## Audipower (15. April 2014)

@haekel72 wieso kann sowas beim Versender vorkommen?? 
Da sind genauso gelernte Zweiradmechaniker die Bikes zusammenbauen oder nicht?


----------



## haekel72 (15. April 2014)

Audipower schrieb:


> @haekel72 wieso kann sowas beim Versender vorkommen??
> Da sind genauso gelernte Zweiradmechaniker die Bikes zusammenbauen oder nicht?



K.A. ob das gelernte sind aber bei Hunderten von Bikes die jeden Tag das Center verlassen wird nicht jedes auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und Du hast eben solch ein "Montags - Bike" erwischt. 
Wie ich sagte: ist eben ein Versender aber mit einem Guten Preis- Leistung Verhältnis!


----------



## Audipower (15. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> K.A. ob das gelernte sind aber bei Hunderten von Bikes die jeden Tag das Center verlassen wird nicht jedes auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und Du hast eben solch ein "Montags - Bike" erwischt.
> Wie ich sagte: ist eben ein Versender aber mit einem Guten Preis- Leistung Verhältnis!


Naja aber Bikes in der etwas teureren Klasse sollten meiner Meinung nach schon ordentlich geprüft werden bevor sie raus gehen!!


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2014)

Audipower schrieb:


> Da sind genauso gelernte Zweiradmechaniker die Bikes zusammenbauen oder nicht?



Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (16. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> sonntag bestellt und montag abend noch nicht raus? skandal!


 
 Sonntag bestellt und immer noch nicht da Ich hoffe Du hast jetzt ein wenig Mitleid
Die Lieferung von letztem Donnerstag ist heute (Mittwoch) angekommen


----------



## Ringmaul (16. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich warte noch auf Antwort auf meine Anfrage hs#201404051001503. Meine dt swiss kamen nur mit tubeless Felgenband am HR, das VR hatte leider nur ein schiefes Schwalbe Band. Mir wurde vor der Bestellung zugesagt, dass ich bei Reifenwechsel die Felgen tubeless nutzen kann, dt swiss liefert sie eigentlich immer vorbereitet aus.
> Ihr habt mein Bike selbst als "Montags Bike" bezeichnet, ich bin aber der Typ, der sein Bike dafür ein Stück weit liebt. Dennoch wäre es toll, wenn ihr mir das Band nachsendet. Von mir aus ziehe ich das auch noch selbst auf statt der Service Partner.
> ...



Ich habe immer noch nichts von H&S gehört. Irgendwie unschön.
In den ersten 14 Tagen kamen die Antworten immer ganz schnell und nun nix mehr?
Ich hab mich bislang immer geduldig gezeigt, aber langsam muss mal was passieren.

P.s: dass ihr keine Leiharbeiter benutzt, find ich wirklich gut.
Finds schon skandalös, dass einige hier solchen Dreck fordern, nur, weil sie nicht auf ihr eh schon günstiges bike warten wollen.
Durch die Aussage ist euer Ansehen bei mir auf jeden fall gestiegen!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. April 2014)

@ Ringmaul --> bitte mal die Mails checken, wir haben gerade geantwortet. Sorry für die Verspätung ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> P.s: dass ihr keine Leiharbeiter benutzt, find ich wirklich gut.
> Finds schon skandalös, dass einige hier solchen Dreck fordern, nur, weil sie nicht auf ihr eh schon günstiges bike warten wollen.
> Durch die Aussage ist euer Ansehen bei mir auf jeden fall gestiegen!


Leiharbeiter als Dreck zu bezeichnen, ist schlicht menschenverachtend!!!
Die Entscheidung seitens Radon ist das eine, solche Kommentare aber etwas anderes - gut, dass ich frei habe und jetzt biken gehe...da brauche ich solchen "Dreck" eine Weile nicht lesen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. April 2014)

Wir denken er meinte nicht den Menschen an sich, sondern das Modell der Leiharbeiter.

Das war sicherlich gut gemeint, bietet aber immense Lücken und Hintertüren. Wir haben Gott sei Dank als Arbeitgeber die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob wir solch ein Modell unterstützen, oder nicht und wir tun dies nicht.

Hier sollte es dennoch nicht zu einer politischen Diskussion kommen.

Dafür ist die Thematik viel zu komplex und ein Bike-Forum sicherlich nicht die richtige Plattform.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Leiharbeiter als Dreck zu bezeichnen, ist schlicht menschenverachtend!!!
> Die Entscheidung seitens Radon ist das eine, solche Kommentare aber etwas anderes - gut, dass ich frei habe und jetzt biken gehe...da brauche ich solchen "Dreck" eine Weile nicht lesen



ist schon klar dass er nicht die Leiharbeiter als Dreck bezeichnet hat, sondern welche zu beschäftigen um dadurch einfach nur Kosten zu sparen. Aber man kann auch alles falsch verstehen wollen, oder?


----------



## Ringmaul (17. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Leiharbeiter als Dreck zu bezeichnen, ist schlicht menschenverachtend!!!
> Die Entscheidung seitens Radon ist das eine, solche Kommentare aber etwas anderes - gut, dass ich frei habe und jetzt biken gehe...da brauche ich solchen "Dreck" eine Weile nicht lesen


Jo geh mal besser biken, denn du wolltest mich nur falsch verstehen.
Jeder mit etwas Grips weiss, dass ich das Modell Leiharbeit als Dreck bezeichnet habe und sicher nicht den ausgenutzten Arbeiter.

@radon/h+s: auf meine anfrage wurde jetzt geantwortet, danke dafür! Scheint ja mächtig was los zu sein bei euch.. Aber besser so als andersrum


----------



## Audipower (17. April 2014)

Also ich muss mich hier mal bei Herrn Stahl und Herrn Hentschel von Radon bedanken !
Hab heute eine neue Bremse geschickt bekommen super Aktion ! Das ist top Service! 
Somit steht meiner Tour am Wochenende nichts im wege !


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

"Die armen ausgenutzten Arbeiter..." alles klar, solche Leute wie ihr würdet lieber Arbeitslosengeld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit beziehen, bevor sie sich von solchen Heuschrecken ausbeuten lassen - alles klar...von euch lese ich lieber nichts mehr...ihr dürft also das letzte Wort haben.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2014)

Ist Dir ne Laus übers Bike gelaufen ? Alle verstehen es richtig und nur Du falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (18. April 2014)

Die Stammbelegschaft wird durch saisonal bedingte (um saisonale Auslastungsspitzen zu bedienen) Leiharbeit bzw. Zeitarbeit nicht gefährdet! Das ist doch Humbug!
Anders sieht es aus, wenn man dadurch Festanstellungen vermeiden will usw. Aber da würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Komisch, dass die Spargelbauern nicht 10 festangestellte Spargelstecher beschäftigen... Diese würden in der Erntezeit überfordert sein und das Arbeitsrecht würde es garnicht zulassen, dass diese 24h-Schichten schieben und außerhalb der Saison würden sie sich die Beine in den Bauch stehen. Der Bauer könnte in der Saison nicht genug ernten und verkaufen und müsste außerhalb der Saison Arbeiter bezahlen, die keine Leistung erbringen (können). Auf langer Sicht betrachtet würde er Entlassungen vornehmen müssen oder er wäre insolvent. Genau deshalb sind auch an Weihnachten alle Kassen im Supermarkt besetzt usw.
Saisonale ZeitarbeiterInnen und die Stammbelegschaft stehen in keiner Konkurrenz.
Hier wird auch niemand ausgebeutet oder sonst was.

Man kann froh sein (und zwar aus beider Sichtweise betrachtet), dass es solch flexible Modelle überhaupt gibt. Betroffene Unternehmungen können so ihre Existenz sichern und die der Stammbelegschaft und wer denkt, dass LeiharbeiterInnen/ ZeitarbeiterInnen automatisch mit Sklaven gleichzusetzen sind, der hält die Erde auch für eine Scheibe.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (18. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> "Die armen ausgenutzten Arbeiter..." alles klar, solche Leute wie ihr würdet lieber Arbeitslosengeld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit beziehen, bevor sie sich von solchen Heuschrecken ausbeuten lassen - alles klar...von euch lese ich lieber nichts mehr...ihr dürft also das letzte Wort haben.



Mach doch erstmal so nen Job als Leiharbeiter und dergleichen und leb mal das Leben. 
Aber Menschen wie Dir ist nicht zu helfen und Du verdienst es, dass Dir auch keiner beisteht, sollte es bei Dir mal abwärts gehen.
So ne Einstellung ist nicht nur arrogant und zeugt von Unwissenheit, sondern ist auch noch krank obendrein.
Untherapierbar. Armes Würstchen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (18. April 2014)

Entspannt euch.
Wir tun es auch:
25 Jahre Bi


 ke Discount
20 Jahre Radon
1 Jahr Megastore.
Das wir ein Fest am 10.5!!!!


----------



## catenex (18. April 2014)

Sorry sollte pn werden.


----------



## Ringmaul (22. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> "Die armen ausgenutzten Arbeiter..." alles klar, solche Leute wie ihr würdet lieber Arbeitslosengeld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit beziehen, bevor sie sich von solchen Heuschrecken ausbeuten lassen - alles klar...von euch lese ich lieber nichts mehr...ihr dürft also das letzte Wort haben.



Wenn du es nicht mehr liest, hast du doch das letzte Wort gehabt - das scheint dir ja sehr wichtig zu sein.. hat aber auch was von einem Kind, dass sich die Ohren zuhält und LALALALA singt. 
Falls du dich aber doch gern mal erhellen lässt: Arbeitslose leben sicher nicht auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. So ziemlich keiner von uns wird heutzutage noch wirklich gebraucht und ist ersetzbar. Es gibt auch ganz sicher nie wieder genug Arbeit für alle, somit ist es eh dumm, dass weiterhin der Lebensunterhalt mit dem Arbeitsplatz verknüpft ist.
Und ganz offensichtlich hast du noch nie mit (ehemaligen) Leiharbeitern zu tun gehabt. Leiharbeit ist in den allermeisten Fällen ein Abstellgleis und bedeutet ein Leben in jahrelanger Unsicherheit.



Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Stammbelegschaft wird durch saisonal bedingte (um saisonale Auslastungsspitzen zu bedienen) Leiharbeit bzw. Zeitarbeit nicht gefährdet! Das ist doch Humbug!
> Anders sieht es aus, wenn man dadurch Festanstellungen vermeiden will usw. Aber da würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
> Komisch, dass die Spargelbauern nicht 10 festangestellte Spargelstecher beschäftigen...



Du verwechselst Saisonarbeit mit Zeitarbeit, bzw. weißt nicht, wovon du schreibst. 

Aber jetzt noch @Radon/H&S:
Danke, dass ihr mir ein tubelesskit zusendet, aber leider habt ihr meinen Hinweis überlesen, dass es der Falsche ist.
Manchmal bringts vielleicht doch, mein Rückrufangebot zu nutzen statt alles per Mail zu regeln 
Aber nix für ungut, ich lass mir beim Service Partner auf meine Kosten ein tubeless Band aufziehen und benutze dann die Dichtmilch aus dem Kit sozusagen als gerechten Ausgleich.
Wenn alles immer glatt ginge, wäre das Leben vermutlich langweilig. 
Von daher nochmals ein Dankeschön von mir an euer emsiges Team!


----------



## Derivator22 (23. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Saisonarbeit mit Zeitarbeit, bzw. weißt nicht, wovon du schreibst.



Zeitarbeit, Leiharbeit, Personalleasing... Das alles meint dasselbe, nämlich lt. AÜG Arbeitnehmerüberlassung.
Saisonarbeit bezeichnet lediglich eine bestimmte zeitl. Auslastungsphase in der Produktion/ Ernte/ Dienstleistungserbringung whatever.
Der kann man mit Mehrarbeit durch die Stammbelegschaft bis zu einem best. Grad begegnen oder man ruft bei einer Personalleasingfirma an (Entleiher) und entleiht für die Saison ein gewisses Kontingent Leiharbeitnehmer. Mal ganz im Ernst, wo liegt nun mein Fehler?


----------



## Ringmaul (23. April 2014)

Stimmt schon teilweise, wobei Zeitarbeiter normalerweise dauerhaft von ihrer Anstellung bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma leben müssen, Saisonarbeiter jedoch oft auch Studenten etc sind.
Aus meiner Sicht liegt dein Fehler jedoch vielmehr darin, dass du Wirtschaftsinteressen über Menscheninteressen stellst.
Aber ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus, um den Sinn dieses Threads nicht zu verfälschen.

Finde es weiterhin top, das H&S nicht auf Zeitarbeit und das damit verbundene, nachweisbare Leid setzt.
Da wäre ich beim nächsten mal auch ohne Weiteres bereit, mehr für mein Bike zu zahlen. Merkt euch das!


----------



## Derivator22 (23. April 2014)

Stimmt, lieber die Stammbelegschaft am Rande der physischen und psychischen Kapazitäten laufen lassen bedingt durch Mehrarbeit. Die würden auch gerne an Ostern in den Skiurlaub, abends nochmal was mit der Family machen usw.
Das sind auch "Menscheninteressen".
Ist nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiß


----------



## haekel72 (23. April 2014)

Wo ist der Kummerkasten hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kummerkasten hin?


Ist doch klar: alle Radon Probleme gelöst, keine neuen gefunden  Da muss man von technischen auf soziale Probleme umsatteln.


----------



## katzebulli (26. April 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist doch klar: alle Radon Probleme gelöst, keine neuen gefunden  Da muss man von technischen auf soziale Probleme umsatteln.


----------



## httler (28. April 2014)

Moin, moin,
ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage an Bike-Discount.
Was bedeutet der Status „Im Versand“? Mein, am 16.04.14 bestelltes Rad, lungert seit ca. einer Woche „Im Versand“ herum, ohne den Ausgang zu finden. Drängeln möchte ich wirklich nicht!


(Bin doch aber so ungeduldig!)

VG


----------



## fissenid (29. April 2014)

Hallo Kummerkasten Team,

ich wollte meiner Freundin nun endlich ein neues Bike kaufen, aber leider stehen die Chancen wohl sehr schlecht!
Wollten am Freitag zum Megastore fahren und alle erledigen, doch der Anrufe vorab hat mich enttäuscht!

ZR Lady gibt es nur noch vereinzelte Modelle. Alles in 19"  aber in 17" und 15" fast bzw. nichts mehr da.
Alternativ haben wir dann über das Skill nachgedacht, aber da auch nur noch die "grossen" Modell und nichts für kleinere Leute.

Selbst du letzte Alternative "ZR Team" in 16" ist nicht mehr greifbar,,,,

SCHADE das mitte April schon kein Bike mehr verfügbar ist! Der nette Herr am Telefon meinte sogar " Ich habe fast keine "kleinen" Räder mehr da, auch nicht von Cube. Der Weg lohnt wohl nicht ".....

:-((

Kommen wieder ZR Lady´s?????????


----------



## bob63 (29. April 2014)

Hallo,
was nützt der "durchdachte" Rahmenschutz, also das angeklebte "Blech" am Tretlager meines 2012er Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0 (dito beim aktuellen Black Sin), wenn dieses nach nur 1 1/2 Jahren ohne äußere Einwirkung abfällt und Radon nicht in der Lage ist, dieses Bau-/Ersatzteil zu besorgen. Beim Kundenservice bekommt man nur die lapidare Antwort "gibts nicht" und "keine Ahnung, ob überhaupt mal bestellbar". Der Name wird auch nicht notiert, geschweige denn besteht die Möglichkeit eine Benachrichtigung zu erhalten. Einziger Tipp ist, für 39€ eine zusätzliche Kettenführung zu kaufen - das könnte evtl. verhindern, dass die Kette mal aufs Tretlager fällt und den Carbonrahmen beschädigt.
:-(


----------



## Aalex (29. April 2014)

ich hab an meinen rädern ein stück memorycarbon zurechtgeschnitten und aufgeklebt mit silikon.

das memorycarbon lässt sich mit einem fön verformen, schmiegt sich an und gut ist.

das nur als tip.. gibts bei r-g.de oder in guten bastelläden

das es so bleche nicht einzeln gibt kann ich mir gut vorstellen. die rahmen kommen aus taiwan fertig wie sie sind. leitungsführungen gibt es ja meist einzeln, aber solche teile sicher nicht. Sowas kriegt man bei Scott aber auch nicht (hab ich schon einmal gehabt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob63 (29. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Auch wenn`s bei Scott ähnlich läuft, wird`s deshalb nicht besser. Ich versteh ja, dass sie die Rahmen komplett aus Taiwan bekommen. Aber ich selbst hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht (und war positiv überrascht), dass ein kurzes eMail an den Hersteller (auch in Hongkong, Taiwan, etc.) reicht und man bekommt das gewünschte Ersatzteil. Zumindest könnten die bei Radon ja gegenüber einen Kunden signalisieren, dass sie gewillt sind das Problem zu lösen - insbesondere wenn sich ein geklebtes Bauteil bereits nach knapp 1 1/2 Jahren löst, was eher auf einen Produktionsmangel hindeutet.
Hallo Radon! Ihr könnt mir gerne die Adresse des Herstellers bzw. Lieferanten nennen, dann schreib ich die eMail selber, falls es für euch zu aufwändig ist...


----------



## flohupfer (3. Mai 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> ... Das bei dir ist ein Standardfehler der auftritt wenn man die Bremse nicht vernünftig einfährt, oder überbelastet (Thema Angstbremster, oder einfach falsche Scheibengröße fürs Gewicht). Dabei reicht es die Beläge mit 120er Papier großzügig anzuschleifen, eventuell noch die Belagkanten mit einer Feile brechen und *Kupferpaste* hinten auf die Belagplatte geben.
> 
> Das löst zu 95% das Problem.
> ....


Hmm, ob das mit der Kupferpaste ok ist? Die Bremsen bestehen doch sicher großteils aus einer Alulegierung, also einem unedlen Metall. Kupfer ist edel, also gibt es - auch trotz des Fettes dazwischen - Spannungskorrosion (siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heißschrauben-Compound). Gibts da Erfahrung, ob die beim Rad relevant ist oder vernachlässigbar?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (3. Mai 2014)

flohupfer schrieb:


> Hmm, ob das mit der Kupferpaste ok ist? Die Bremsen bestehen doch sicher großteils aus einer Alulegierung, also einem unedlen Metall. Kupfer ist edel, also gibt es - auch trotz des Fettes dazwischen - Spannungskorrosion (siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heißschrauben-Compound). Gibts da Erfahrung, ob die beim Rad relevant ist oder vernachlässigbar?



Kupferpaste ist für sowas geeignet und gemacht. Dazu ist es da.


----------



## Aalex (4. Mai 2014)

flohupfer schrieb:


> Hmm, ob das mit der Kupferpaste ok ist? Die Bremsen bestehen doch sicher großteils aus einer Alulegierung, also einem unedlen Metall. Kupfer ist edel, also gibt es - auch trotz des Fettes dazwischen - Spannungskorrosion (siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heißschrauben-Compound). Gibts da Erfahrung, ob die beim Rad relevant ist oder vernachlässigbar?



zum einen sind die meisten bauteile ja eloxiert, zum anderen kommt die paste ja nur von hinten auf die belagplättchen, haben also so gut wie kein kontakt zur eigentlichen bremse.

sollst das zeug ja nicht mit einem spachtel auftragen


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2014)

An meinem Slide war direkt seit der Auslieferung vom Servicepartner eine Macke an der Reverb-Sattelstütze - dies hat er auch gleich bestätigt und auf der Checkliste eingetragen.
An sich kein Problem, er würde das abklären, und jetzt hat er mich informiert, dass ich mich zum Umtauschen direkt an H&S wenden sollte.
Habe ich dann auch getan, allerdings würde ich gerne nachfragen, ob eine Art Direkttausch der Sattelstütze möglich ist, anstatt den regulären Weg Einschicken - Prüfung - Ersatzlieferung zu gehen. Ich verstehe, dass dies bei normalen Defekten sinnvoll ist, aber da bei mir der Servicepartner den Schaden direkt bestätigt hat, habe ich die leise Hoffnung, dass dies u.U. möglich ist.
Evtl. die Sattelstütze zum Servicepartner schicken oder so was in der Richtung, oder ein Austausch per UPS? 1-2 Wochen ohne Reverb würde ich gerne vermeiden. Ich weiß, dass dies nicht bei allen üblich ist, aber das wäre natürlich ein super Service.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2014)

Anruf kam, wird rausgeschickt. Top!


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2014)

Seit Monaten hoffe ich dass Ihr den Sigma Rox 8.1 und 9.1 in Eurem Shop aufnehmt...und Heute sehe ich daß sogar daß der 6.0 im Tagesangebot ist  Kommen die anderen 2 Modelle dennoch irgendwann in den Shop ?


----------



## divzeploe (11. Mai 2014)

Das Slide 150 8.0 in Grau/Blau ist im Onlineshop nur noch in 20" erhältlich. Heißt das. dass es das war, oder gibt es da noch eine Chance das das nochmal in 18" zu reinkommt? Meine Frau hat sich nämlich so in das Rad verguckt, dass es da für sie keine wirklich Alternative gibt, vor allem seit der Testfahrt bei euch in Bonn.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Mai 2014)

divzeploe schrieb:


> Das Slide 150 8.0 in Grau/Blau ist im Onlineshop nur noch in 20" erhältlich. Heißt das. dass es das war, oder gibt es da noch eine Chance das das nochmal in 18" zu reinkommt? Meine Frau hat sich nämlich so in das Rad verguckt, dass es da für sie keine wirklich Alternative gibt, vor allem seit der Testfahrt bei euch in Bonn.


Die Räder sind leider ausverkauft! Es gibt sie nur noch in einer anderen Farbe, sorry!


----------



## Knauscamper (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Team von Radon Bike.
Am Freitag habe ich mir in Bonn 2 Slide 130 9.0 gekauft um dem Trubel am Samstag zu entgehen. Die Räder wurden freundlicherweise reserviert. Dafür einen herzlichen Dank.
Nach einer Probefahrt im Laden (passt die Größe) wurde uns gesagt, das die Räder nun in die Werstatt kommen und alles eingestellt wird.
Am Samstag trotz strömendem Regen (meine bessere Hälfte wollte das Bike unbedingt ausprobieren) die erste kleine Runde gefahren. *Einfach nur super das Bike*.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es zum 26er so einen Unterschied macht.
Leider gibt es aber auch negatives zu berichten.
Zum einen habe ich im Forum gelesen, dass zu den Mavic Crossroc ein Zuberhörset (Felgenband, Ventile...) dazu gehört, was wir leider nicht erhalten haben. Weiterhin hat das VR am Bike meiner Frau einen heftigen Seitenschlag, den ich gestern einigermaßen beseitigen konnte. Die Umwerfer an beiden Bikes waren falsch (oder ich sollte vielleicht besser sagen: gar nicht) eingestellt. Auch dies habe ich einigermaßen lösen können.
Gerade nach der Aussage "die Bikes kommen jetzt nochmal in die Werkstatt und werden eingestellt" hätte ich dies nicht erwartet.
Da ich weder den Seitenschlag, noch die Schaltung optimal einstellen konnte würde ich euch um einen Lösungsvorschlag bitten.
Einfach nocmal vorbeikommen ist leider nicht, da einfache Strecke 200 km.

Gruß

Knauscamper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (12. Mai 2014)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Team von Radon Bike.
> Am Freitag habe ich mir in Bonn 2 Slide 130 9.0 gekauft um dem Trubel am Samstag zu entgehen. Die Räder wurden freundlicherweise reserviert. Dafür einen herzlichen Dank.
> Nach einer Probefahrt im Laden (passt die Größe) wurde uns gesagt, das die Räder nun in die Werstatt kommen und alles eingestellt wird.
> Am Samstag trotz strömendem Regen (meine bessere Hälfte wollte das Bike unbedingt ausprobieren) die erste kleine Runde gefahren. *Einfach nur super das Bike*.
> ...



Schick bitte mal deine Telefonnummer. Tut mir leid, Freitag war es eigentlich entspannt, bitte mal den Namen vom betreffenden  Mechaniker - gibt 2 Eintrittskarten Zirkus Maximus in der Arena. Hast du einen Servicepartner in der Nähe. Zubehörset schicken wir dir natürlich zu.


----------



## Cairns (12. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen , ob ich da was finde


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. Mai 2014)

Cairns schrieb:


> Mal schauen , ob ich da was finde


Die Karten waren eigentlich für den Mechaniker gedacht


----------



## Rubik (13. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Welches Modell -wir können dir zu jedem Bike den RAL Ton geben - Lackstifte haben wir leider keine.



Hallo,

die RAL Nummer wurde mir noch nicht mitgeteilt.

Gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit?  

Es ist das ZR Race 6.0 SRAM 2013 in blau.


----------



## Cairns (13. Mai 2014)

Und bei mir das Team 07 2014


----------



## _mike_ (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein Slide 150 E1 2014. 
Leider ist der Lack sehr kratzempfindlich, und ich hatte dies hier auch schon mal bemängelt.
Auf Nachfrage bei der Hotline teilte man mir mit das alle schwarzen Rahmen eloxiert sind.

Mit Bodo hatte ich dazu beim BIKE Festival in Riva gesprochen, und er meinte das es in seltenen Fällen vorkommen kann das das Eloxal nicht richtig auf der Aluminiumlegierung hält und dann vom Hersteller nachgebessert wird, was jedoch nicht so dauerhaltbar und anfälliger für äußere Einflüsse ist. Bodo riet ich soll den Mangel unbedingt schriftlich bei euch anzeigen, damit dies innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate bei euch registriert wird für den Fall das später nachgebessert werden muss. 
Das habe ich auch gemacht und folgende Antwort erhalten: "_Also ich habe mit nach aufwändiger Recherche herausgefunden, dass es sich bei dem Rad gar nicht um eine Eloxierung handelt , sondern nur um einen Nasslack. Lackiermängel sind benefalls nicht bekannt, sodass es sich dabei auch nicht um einen Garantiefall handelt._"

Wer hat den nun Recht? Ist das 2014er Slide 150 E1 in black shine eloxiert oder lackiert?
Ich habe Fotos eingeschickt und drauf hingewiesen das ich den Rahmen zwischenzeitlich großflächig abgeklebt und die Kratzer grob ausgebessert, darum ist es grad schwierig noch mehr Bilder zu machen als ich eh schon eingeschickt habe.
Die Antwort: "_Sie können mir aber gerne mal ein paar Fotos zukommen lassen, dann könnten wir Ihnen evtl. mit einem Wertgutschein kulanterweise entgegenkommen._"
Hallo, gehts denn noch? Warum werde ich nicht ernst genommen.
Auch alle anderen Anfragen bei der Hotline wie z.B. nach Schaltauge, Steckachse etc. wurden allesamt nicht einwandfrei und ungenügend beantwortet. Da kann das Bike noch so gut fahren und der Preis noch so attraktiv sein - so was tu ich mir nicht noch mal an!!!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Slide 150 E1 2014.
> Leider ist der Lack sehr kratzempfindlich, und ich hatte dies hier auch schon mal bemängelt.
> Auf Nachfrage bei der Hotline teilte man mir mit das alle schwarzen Rahmen eloxiert sind.
> 
> ...



Teilweise eloxieren wir Rahmen, teilweise werden die Rahmen nasslackiert.
Das E1 ist nasslackiert. Die Oberfläche ist natürlich als Lack genauso empfindlich wie bei einem Autolack.
Kratzer durch mechanische Einwirkungen sind in der Oberfläche ärgerlich aber können nicht in der Gewährleistung oder Garantie abgewickelt werden. Wenn wir dir einen Wertgutschein anbieten, finde ich das äusserst kulant, da es bestimmt kein Usus ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du bei einem Kratzer in einem SUV oder Rahmen von einem Geländemotorrad vom Hersteller einen Wertgutschein bekommst.
Fragen zum Schaltauge oder zur Steckachse kann ich dir gerne beantworten, dazu der Hinweis, dass auf der Radon Homepage unter technischenFAQ/Support  http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Support/FAQs_id_5254_.htm fast alle Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## _mike_ (16. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich! 
Meine Frau hatte im Januar einen Unfall und im März eine Knie-OP und das Rad wird erst seit Montag letzter Woche gefahren.
Davor nur im Keller gestanden, dran rumgeschraubt und mal im Hof ne Runde gedreht - und kaum kommt man irgendwo dran hat man nen Kratzer. 

Da neben dem Radon noch Bikes von Canyon, Bionicon, Votec, Propain und bis vor kurzem ein Scott in Gebrauch sind maße ich mir mal an einen Vergleich anstellen zu können wie gut/mäßig eine Lackierung sein kann. Die vom E1 ist freundlich gesagt mittelmäßig, das haben auch andere User hier schon bemängelt und selbiges war auch über das Slide 150 mit Grün/Blauer Lackierung zu lesen.

Anyway - Ihr meint und seid vermutlich auch im Recht, ich bin enttäuscht und ärgere mich über Radon. Als ich dann noch die Geschichte hörte warum die Züge bei den 2014ern auf der Seite und nicht auf dem Oberrohr verlaufen musste ich lachen, so traurig ist die Warheit! Aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte. 

Over and out - und bye bye Radon! Ihr hattet eure Chance!


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Mai 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Unglaublich!
> Meine Frau hatte im Januar einen Unfall und im März eine Knie-OP und das Rad wird erst seit Montag letzter Woche gefahren.
> Davor nur im Keller gestanden, dran rumgeschraubt und mal im Hof ne Runde gedreht - und kaum kommt man irgendwo dran hat man nen Kratzer.
> 
> ...


Entschuldige bitte aber ich muss wohl ein absolutes Sch---- Bike gebaut haben wenn der Käufer das Bike immer nur anschaut
statt es zum Biken zu Benutzen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte aber ich muss wohl ein absolutes Sch---- Bike gebaut haben wenn der Käufer das Bike immer nur anschaut
> statt es zum Biken zu Benutzen. Gruß Bodo



Tja Bodo da scheint ja im Augenblick der Wurm drin zu sein, da bauen wir Bikes, die beim Fahren Kratzer bekommen, bei denen nach 2 Jahren die Bremse gewartet werden muss, da liegen die Züge seitlich und nicht oben, ja sogar die Reifen verschleissen. Und wenn man stürzt dann ist der Rahmen kaputt. Völlige Fehlentwicklungen und überhaupt, wo wo bleibt da die Kulanz. Im Versand werden Bestellungen von Sonntags nachmittags erst am Montag morgen beantwortet und einige Modelle sind schon ausverkauft, wo bleibt da die Verkaufsplanung?
Da kosten Laufräder statt 848 Euro satte 400 Euro und können nur auf 350 runtergehandelt werden, das sind ja noch nicht mal 70%, welche Enttäuschung.
Hört sich alles fast an wie bei "Mitternachtsspitzen".


----------



## Radon0 (17. Mai 2014)

Mal so ein Tip um die Beliebtheit von H&S bzw. Radon ins unermessliche zu steigern. Verkauft alles nach UVP und eure Produkte doppelt so teuer und lasst dann euch extrem runter handeln. Ihr macht mehr Gewinn da es nicht alle ausreitzen und die Kunden sind happy weil sie doch so gute Verhandlungen geführt haben und ein schnäpchen gemacht haben.
Ansonsten habe ich auch eine Undichtigkeiten an meiner Formula Bremse und das schon nach 4 Jahren ohne Service? Unglaublich sowas


----------



## forrestpump (17. Mai 2014)

Den besten Preis, den besten Service, einen Strauß Blumen und gerne noch einen kostenlosen Coffee to go.
So sind wir Kunden. - Aber jedes Unternehmen bekommt schlussendlich die Kunden, die es verdient. Ich kenne außer H&S KEINEN EINZIGEN Laden, wo die Preise verhandelbar sind. Es gilt der Preis an der Ware und nach guter Väter Sitte bestimmt der VERKÄUFER den Preis. Unsere Erwartungshaltung jedoch ist immer gleich hoch, egal wie niedrig der Preis ist oder war. Schliesslich ist H&S ja ein Fachgeschäft, dem Discount im Namen soll H&S aber bitte nur beim Neukauf Rechnung tragen. Danach möchten wir doch bitte behandelt werden, als hätten wir denen den Monat gerettet.


----------



## Flupsen (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gerade ein wenig Kummer, keine Riesen Sache aber stört mich einfach.

Ich habe gestern ein Slide 130 29 8.0 SE bei euch gekauft. Vorhin habe ich es für die morgige Tour fertig gemacht. Pedale montiert usw.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Gabelschaft schon "Schlammig" war. Ja ich bin gestern mit meinen Kindern eine Runde durch die Siedlung gerollt aber das war Staubtrocken.

Scheinbar war das Bike schonmal in "Gebrauch". Mir ist klar das es so Bikes bei euch gibt, ihr seit ein Versandhandel und habt dementsprechend auch Rückläufer.

Da ich wegen einer Montagemacke (die vermutlich gar keine ist ) am Lenker es einen Preisnachlass bekommen habe ist das gar nicht der Punkt wo ich drauf Hinaus möchte. Ich hätte nur gerne vor dem Kauf erfahren das es sich um einen Rückläufer / "Gebrauchtrad" handelt.


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2014)

Eventuell ist auch nur die Gabel gebraucht gewesen (Garantiefall) und nicht das komplette Rad.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Gabelschaft schon "Schlammig" war. Ja ich bin gestern mit meinen Kindern eine Runde durch die Siedlung gerollt aber das war Staubtrocken.



Ohne Deinen, womöglich berechtigten Thesen, widersprechen zu mögen, aber es kann auch sein, dass das Fett (Steuersatz) durch den Staub nur so ausschaut wie Schlamm?! Fett/ Öl bindet Staub (den man absolut nicht sieht) wie wild.
Trotzdem: am Ball bleiben, vielleicht ist es ja wirklich ein Rückläufer oder dergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (18. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein wenig Kummer, keine Riesen Sache aber stört mich einfach.
> 
> Ich habe gestern ein Slide 130 29 8.0 SE bei euch gekauft. Vorhin habe ich es für die morgige Tour fertig gemacht. Pedale montiert usw.
> 
> ...



Wir verkaufen bestimmt keine gebrauchten Bikes oder Rückläufer. Das wird normales Fett sein, das Staub angezogen hat Wir machen sofort einen Rückholer, wenn dir das Bike nicht gefällt und erstatten natürlich den Kaufpreis.


----------



## c-st (18. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein wenig Kummer, keine Riesen Sache aber stört mich einfach.
> 
> Ich habe gestern ein Slide 130 29 8.0 SE bei euch gekauft. Vorhin habe ich es für die morgige Tour fertig gemacht. Pedale montiert usw.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht wurde das Rad auch schon mal probegefahren? Bisher habe ich bei jedem Radkauf -nicht nur auf Radon bezogen- das Rad zuvor fahren können. Oft auch ein anderes Rad als ich später gekauft habe, weil die gewünschte Variante nicht vorrätig war. Bei all den Rädern im Laden von Radon könnte ich jedenfalls nicht auseinanderhalten auf welchem Rad schon mal jemand eine Testrunde gedreht hat und auf welchem nicht.


----------



## ChrisStahl (18. Mai 2014)

c-st schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde das Rad auch schon mal probegefahren? Bisher habe ich bei jedem Radkauf -nicht nur auf Radon bezogen- das Rad zuvor fahren können. Oft auch ein anderes Rad als ich später gekauft habe, weil die gewünschte Variante nicht vorrätig war. Bei all den Rädern im Laden von Radon könnte ich jedenfalls nicht auseinanderhalten auf welchem Rad schon mal jemand eine Testrunde gedreht hat und auf welchem nicht.



Wenn Räder in der Ausstellung stehen ist es normal, dass Kunden das Rad mal und er Hand hatten oder das Rad im Laden probegefahren wurde. Wer explizit Wert darauf legt, ein neues, aus dem Karton frisch aufgebautes Bike zu bekommen, der muss es anzahlen und an einem späteren Termin abholen, das ist völlig normal. Manchmal macht die Verkaufsleiterin auch Sonderpreise auf leicht benutzte Ausstellungsräder. Ich weiss auch nicht, was du bezahlt hast. Das 8.0 SE ist gerade ausgeliefert worden und auf jeden Fall von sämtlichen Rabattierungen ausgeschlossen und kostet 1999,- Euro.


----------



## Flupsen (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe 1969 bezahlt eben wegen einem Kratzer am Lenker. Rabatt wurde vom Verkäufer angeboten. Wo lasst ihr eure Bikes produzieren das es schlammigen Staub gibt? Da ist auch nix fettiges gewesen und das eure Teststrecke neuerdings ein Schlammloch hat ist mir auch entgangen.

Mir erschließt sich aus meinen (zugegeben laienhaften) Verständnis auch nicht warum der Gabelschaft von innen voller Fett sein sollte.

Das die Bikes aus der Ausstellung schon mal befummelt wurden ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. Mai 2014)

Den Staub hast womöglich Du produziert, bei der Runde um den "Block". Die Stollen nehmen wirklich krass viel Staub mit. Sogar am RR ist bei dem Wetter gleicher Effekt festzustellen.
Das geht wirklich sehr schnell. Das kann man daran sehen, wenn man es gewaschen hat und neu geölt/ gefettet und es super Wetter ist. Nach mehreren Metern kann man ganz klar eine Staubschicht (primär an angesprochenen Stellen) erkennen.
Das ein wenig Fett am Steuersatz rausquillt ist eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, da du sicher sein kannst, dass das Lager gut gefettet ist


----------



## Flupsen (18. Mai 2014)

Es war für Staub aber einfach zuviel. Das was auf der Gabelbrücke liegt habe ich mit dem Finger aus dem Schaft gekratzt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Flupsen,
das 8.0 SE ist erst seit Kurzem lieferbar, so dass wir definitiv keine Versandrückläufer und auch keine Testbikes davon im Laden haben. Möglicherweise stammt die Verunreinigung von einer Probefahrt auf unserem Parkplatz. Gerne kannst Du mir Bilder von der betroffenen Stelle an [email protected] schicken, dann werden wir ganz bestimmt eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für Dich finden!
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## Flupsen (18. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Habe ich geschickt.


----------



## 70rm3n7 (18. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend liebes Radon-Team,

ich habe mir am 12 April ein Slide 150 E1 gekauft und habe seitdem regelmäßig Probleme mit dem Umwerfer!
Am Anfang konnte der innere Umwerfer entweder die Kette - erst nach 7-8 Umdrehungen - oder gar nicht auf das große Blatt setzen. Das war sehr ärgerlich, weil es auch dazu kam, dass die Kette beim Umwerfen absprang und sich verkantete. Ich war jetzt am Samstag (17.05) bei euch in Bonn in der Werkstatt da man mir am Telefon sagte, dass es sich dabei um ein Einstellungsproblem handeln würde. Ich bin gestern auch noch gefahren und hatte da keinerlei Probleme mit. Heute allerdings, bei einer etwas längeren Tour, bekam der äußere Umwerfer die Kette nicht auf das kleine Blatt. Die Kette sprang durch das Schleifen ab und verkantete sich wieder. Dadruch kann ich gar nicht mehr "runterschalten". Ist dieses Problem bekannt? 

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

70rm3n7 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebes Radon-Team,
> 
> ich habe mir am 12 April ein Slide 150 E1 gekauft und habe seitdem regelmäßig Probleme mit dem Umwerfer!
> Am Anfang konnte der innere Umwerfer entweder die Kette - erst nach 7-8 Umdrehungen - oder gar nicht auf das große Blatt setzen. Das war sehr ärgerlich, weil es auch dazu kam, dass die Kette beim Umwerfen absprang und sich verkantete. Ich war jetzt am Samstag (17.05) bei euch in Bonn in der Werkstatt da man mir am Telefon sagte, dass es sich dabei um ein Einstellungsproblem handeln würde. Ich bin gestern auch noch gefahren und hatte da keinerlei Probleme mit. Heute allerdings, bei einer etwas längeren Tour, bekam der äußere Umwerfer die Kette nicht auf das kleine Blatt. Die Kette sprang durch das Schleifen ab und verkantete sich wieder. Dadruch kann ich gar nicht mehr "runterschalten". Ist dieses Problem bekannt?
> ...


Sehr Ungewöhnlich der Umwerfer am 150er ist der wohl am  betriebs sicherste Umwerfer also Zug und Umwerfer prüfen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war ja jetzt am Samstag bei euch in der Werkstatt und habe ihn vom Fachmann einstellen lassen. Dadruch das die Kette abgesprungen ist, funktioniert der äußere Umwerfer gar nicht mehr!


----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

Ja auch ich habe massive Probleme mit der Schaltung und der Kettenführung. Angefangen hat alles nach der zweiten Ausfahrt, als die Kurbel an den Schrauben von den Kettenblättern hängen blieb und ich deswegen einen Service-Partner aufsuchte.
Nach ein paar Wochen gab's wieder Probleme die Schrauben vom Schwingenlager mussten nachgezogen werden. Gleichzeitig wurde die komplette Schaltung eingestellt, weil die Kette nicht den Weg über die Kettenführung nehmen wollte, sondern diese des öfteren die Kettenführung ausließ.
Danach lief eigentlich alles richtig gut und die Sram-schaltung gefiel mir immer besser.
Ja bis eines schönen Tages ich bei langsamer Fahrt vom großen Kettenblatt auf's kleine geschaltet habeund dann passierte folgendes:





Die Kette hat sich zw. Kettenblatt und Umwerfer verklemmt.
Das hat mich einige Mühe gekostet das wieder zu lösen ohne Werkzeug mitten in der Pampa. Das ganze ist mir jetzt schon zum zweiten mal passiert. Der Umwerfer war danach natürlich total verstellt. Entweder ist die Kette vom kleinen Blatt gesprungen und hat den Rahmen verkratzt, oder sie ist vom großen Blatt gesprungen und hat die Kurbel verkratzt.
Alle sehr ärgerlich, aber naja. Was mich am meisten aufregt ist aber das "Geknacke" wenn ich zb. im Wiegetritt fahre oder ich das Vorderrad hochziehe. Ich habe schon alles mögliche Überprüft und denke das es aus Richtung Tretlager kommt. Rolle ich im Stehen und drücke mit Kraft nach unten ist nix zu hören, nur unter Treten mit Last, dann Knackt das bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung!


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Ja auch ich habe massive Probleme mit der Schaltung und der Kettenführung. Angefangen hat alles nach der zweiten Ausfahrt, als die Kurbel an den Schrauben von den Kettenblättern hängen blieb und ich deswegen einen Service-Partner aufsuchte.
> Nach ein paar Wochen gab's wieder Probleme die Schrauben vom Schwingenlager mussten nachgezogen werden. Gleichzeitig wurde die komplette Schaltung eingestellt, weil die Kette nicht den Weg über die Kettenführung nehmen wollte, sondern diese des öfteren die Kettenführung ausließ.
> Danach lief eigentlich alles richtig gut und die Sram-schaltung gefiel mir immer besser.
> Ja bis eines schönen Tages ich bei langsamer Fahrt vom großen Kettenblatt auf's kleine geschaltet habeund dann passierte folgendes:
> ...




@P-Ralle : Genauso sah es bei mir auch aus, hatte nur leider kein Handy für ein Foto dabei. Bei mir ist der äußere Umwerfer aber so sehr in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, dass er die Kette gar nicht mehr auf das kleine Zahnrad bekommt.


----------



## dummeLiese (19. Mai 2014)

Kette abgesprungen, Reifen platt, Kratzer in der Hinterstrebe, was für einen Kummer…..


----------



## siebenacht (19. Mai 2014)

Der Umwerfer sieht ganz schön hoch aus, aber tiefer geht er ja nicht einzustellen. Das äußere Leitblech des Umwerfer kann ja so kaum die Kette beim Runterschalten mitnehmen und umgekehrt vom kleinen Kettenblatt hochschalten. Beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus ändert sich dies ja (Kettenstrebe kommt näher an das Leitblech). Wahrscheinlich kommt es darauf an, wann man schaltet, je nach dem ob der Hinterbau mehr oder weniger eingefedert ist. Wenn er weniger eingefedert ist, wird es dann das Problem geben.
Gruß 78


----------



## rbrandt1967 (19. Mai 2014)

sieht ja so aus als ob die Kette vom kleinen Kettenblatt nicht freigegeben wird - quasi als ob das grosse Kettenblatt oder besser die rückseite  die kette auf dem kleinen kettenblatt weiterführt .....


----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

Ja dachte auch dass, der Umwerfer zu hoch ist. Geht nur leider nicht weiter runter...


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Ja dachte auch dass, der Umwerfer zu hoch ist. Geht nur leider nicht weiter runter...




@P-Ralle  Ist das denn auch ein Slide 150 E1?


----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, das 2014er E1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo P-Ralle

wenn das die Saint Pedalen sind dann tausch die mal testweise. Ich hatte auch das Knacken beim Treten und die Saint Pedalen waren es.
Reklamiert, neue Saint Pedalen auf Kulanz bekommen und jetzt ist Ruhe.
Drück dir die Daumen es gibt nix nervigeres wie Knacken bei jedem Tritt.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

OK danke probier ich heut Abend mal aus, wobei es nur bei kräftigen Pedalerien auftritt


----------



## p3bbels (19. Mai 2014)

War bei mir auch so. Teste mal, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

Ja mach ich. Danke.


----------



## yoger83 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn es bei stehender Fahrt nicht knackt könnte es auch an der Sattelklemmung o. Sattelrohr liegen....
Wie groß ist der Abstand zw. Umwerfer und großem Kettenblatt?


----------



## siebenacht (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn es nicht die Pedale sind, hätte ich auch noch eine Idee, aber probiere erst einmal den Pedaltausch.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Ralle (19. Mai 2014)

Doch im Wiegetritt knackt's


----------



## yoger83 (19. Mai 2014)

Wie groß ist der Abstand zw. Umwerfer und großem Kettenblatt?
Die obere Anschlagsschraube (L) sieht auch sehr weit rausgedreht aus......


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei stehender Fahrt nicht knackt könnte es auch an der Sattelklemmung o. Sattelrohr liegen....
> Wie groß ist der Abstand zw. Umwerfer und großem Kettenblatt?



Das ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, bei mir liegt das dem Plastik vorne unterm Sattel!

Ich kann das gerne mal nachmessen, wie hoch der Umwerfer ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Mai 2014)

Nichts für ungut, könnt ihr bitte den Gedankenaustausch über "Unterhaltung" lösen.


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

J


P-Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das 2014er E1



Ok dann haben wir das gleiche Problem am gleichen Rad


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, könnt ihr bitte den Gedankenaustausch über "Unterhaltung" lösen.



Ist dieses Problem denn generell bei Readon bekannt?


----------



## _mike_ (19. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2014)

@ 70rm3n7*:*
Es ist uns kein Problem mit dem Antrieb des Slide 150 E1 bekannt, es scheint in deinem Fall irgendwie an der Einstellung des Umwerfers zu liegen. Nachdem unsere Werkstatt den Umwerfer am Samstag eingestellt hat, lief es ja zunächst. Ist in der Zwischenzeit etwas verändert worden? Hast du die Möglichkeit, noch einmal in Bonn vorbei zu kommen?

RADON Team


----------



## patalmqx (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon Team,
letztes Jahr hab ich für eine Verwandte das Radon TCS 6.0 Disc im Megastore gekauft. Weil ich nicht darauf geachtet hatte ist mir zunächst nichts aufgefallen..aber die Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse scheint eindeutig zu kurz zu sein. Ich habe zur Illustration mal zwei Bilder angefügt. Die Leitung wirft keine Schlaufen oder hängt sonstwo fest. Das Rad ist schon vor mehr als einem halben Jahr gekauft worden, aber ich empfinde das schon als eindeutig nicht von der Benutzering verursachten Mangel. Was nun? Muss ich beim Megastore vorstellig werden? Einbauen einer Leitung und Entlüften könnte ich ggfs. selbst machen..


----------



## 70rm3n7 (19. Mai 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @ 70rm3n7*:*
> Es ist uns kein Problem mit dem Antrieb des Slide 150 E1 bekannt, es scheint in deinem Fall irgendwie an der Einstellung des Umwerfers zu liegen. Nachdem unsere Werkstatt den Umwerfer am Samstag eingestellt hat, lief es ja zunächst. Ist in der Zwischenzeit etwas verändert worden? Hast du die Möglichkeit, noch einmal in Bonn vorbei zu kommen?
> 
> RADON Team



@Radon-Bikes  Nein, ich habe nichts verstellt! Das kann ich machen, kann allerdings nicht sagen wann genau, da die Strecke bis nach Bonn nicht gerade kurz ist! Kann das denn, was hier andere User gesagt haben, an der höhe des Umwerfers liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Mai 2014)

patalmqx schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon Team,
> letztes Jahr hab ich für eine Verwandte das Radon TCS 6.0 Disc im Megastore gekauft. Weil ich nicht darauf geachtet hatte ist mir zunächst nichts aufgefallen..aber die Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse scheint eindeutig zu kurz zu sein. Ich habe zur Illustration mal zwei Bilder angefügt. Die Leitung wirft keine Schlaufen oder hängt sonstwo fest. Das Rad ist schon vor mehr als einem halben Jahr gekauft worden, aber ich empfinde das schon als eindeutig nicht von der Benutzering verursachten Mangel. Was nun? Muss ich beim Megastore vorstellig werden? Einbauen einer Leitung und Entlüften könnte ich ggfs. selbst machen..
> Anhang anzeigen 294012


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Mai 2014)

Sieh dir bitte mal die Zugverlegung an und achte mal darauf, dass der Lenker nicht richtig in der Vorbauklemmung sitzt….Ist der Lenker oder Vorbau ausgetauscht worden?
Komm am besten mal vorbei.


----------



## zett78 (20. Mai 2014)

Vorbau: Humpert Swell Eco Adjust

Da fand wohl beim ablängen der Leitung die maximal mögliche Stellung des Vorbaus keine Berücksichtigung.
Steht der weiter Richtung waagerecht, siehts bestimmt "entspannter" aus.


----------



## r3ddi (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team,

wir haben in 09/13 zwei Bikes direkt bei im Laden bei euch gekauft (ist ja um die Ecke). Ein Slide 125 Diva und ein Slide 140 7.0.

Am Slide 125 war der Umwerferzug am Unterrohr falsch verlegt und wir registrieren ein sporadisch Knacken, das wir nicht lokalisieren können. Es kommt beim pedalieren gefühlt von der Vorderachse???? Sobald nicht mehr pedaliert wird verschwindet das knacken. Habt Ihr diesbezüglich Erfahrungswerte? Den Umwerferzug habe ich selber neu verlegt.

Mit dem Slide 140 bin ich beinahe wunschlos glücklich. Nachdem ich die alberne elixir 3 gegen eine x0 Trail getauscht habe und das Cockpit angepasst wurde (Race Face Atlas in Blau passt hervorragend) stehe ich vor meiner einzigen Baustelle immer noch sehr ratlos. Der Dämpfer (Fox Float CTD BV (BV-Tune 225, Rebound-Tune L, Velocity Tune M) lässt sich einfach nicht vernünftig einstellen. Der Dämpfer rauscht selbst bei kleinen Drops (30cm) direkt durch. Nunmehr bin ich bei 220psi, was bedeutet, dass der Dämpfer zwar weniger schnell durchrauscht aber eben auch total hart ist. Habt Ihr hier noch Erfahrungswerte? Was könnte ich noch probieren? Ist aus diesem Grund am Slide 140 7.0 2014 der Rock Shox-Dämpfer verbaut?

Viele Grüße


----------



## P-Ralle (20. Mai 2014)

Also an den Pedalen liegt das Knacken nicht. Noch jemand eine Idee?
Ich würde gerne mal alle möglichen Schraubenverbindungen nach ziehen, weiß aber leider die ganzen Drehmomente nicht.
Eine Übersicht wäre schon praktisch.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Mai 2014)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon-Team,
> 
> wir haben in 09/13 zwei Bikes direkt bei im Laden bei euch gekauft (ist ja um die Ecke). Ein Slide 125 Diva und ein Slide 140 7.0.
> 
> ...


Hallo r3ddi, ich habe mit Bodo Rücksprache gehalten, und Dein Problem hört sich nach einem Defekt an. Fox hatte wohl mit der 13er Baureihe in manchen Dämpfern Probleme. Ich würde direkt zu Fox gehen und Dein Problem schildern. Da kann Dir hoffentlich geholfen werden.

Und wegen Deinem Knacken, kann es sein, dass es aus dem Tretlager-Bereich kommt? Da könntest Du höchstens mal die Kettenblätter nachziehen bzw. überprüfen, sonst komm doch einfach mal vorbei. 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## r3ddi (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Florian,

vielen Dank vorab für deine schnelle Antwort. Das Nachziehen der Kettenblätter werde ich testen. 

Ich möchte nicht unverschämt klingen, aber ich denke, dass es eure Aufgabe ist, einen evtl. defekten Dämpfer bei Fox zu reklamieren. Damit mir möglichst schnell geholfen wird, habe ich Fox dennoch bereits kontaktiert. Ich möchte am 07.06. mit dem Rad in den Urlaub fahren und befürchte, dass ich ohne Dämpfer dastehe!!!

Gruß, Philip


----------



## siebenacht (20. Mai 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Also an den Pedalen liegt das Knacken nicht. Noch jemand eine Idee?
> Ich würde gerne mal alle möglichen Schraubenverbindungen nach ziehen, weiß aber leider die ganzen Drehmomente nicht.
> Eine Übersicht wäre schon praktisch.


Könnte auch an zuviel Schraubenkleber auf den Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme liegen. Kiekste hier.
Gab mal im Slide-Fred Angaben zu den Drehmomenten beim Slide 150 E1.
Die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu prüfen, ist immer eine gute Idee.
Gruß 78


----------



## patalmqx (20. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sieh dir bitte mal die Zugverlegung an und achte mal darauf, dass der Lenker nicht richtig in der Vorbauklemmung sitzt….Ist der Lenker oder Vorbau ausgetauscht worden?
> Komm am besten mal vorbei.
> Anhang anzeigen 294212


Danke für die Antwort. Der Lenker/Vorbau wurde weder verstellt noch getauscht. Jetzt fällt mir auch auf, dass der Lenker scheinbar zu weit auf der (in Blickrichtung des Bildes) rechten Seite sitzt. Weiter nach links konnte der Monteur scheinbar nicht, weil dann ja die Bremsleitung unter Spannung steht. Ich komme mit dem Rad mal die Tage vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (23. Mai 2014)

Wird es vom ZR Lady 5.0 und 7.0 noch kleinere Rahmengrößen geben? Aktuell sind beide Räder schon seit längerem nur noch in 19" erhätlich. 
Meine Freundin bräuchte aber eher 16-17". 
Hätten wir mal besser Anfang März bei der Saisoneröffnung das Rad gekauft. Leider wollte man um 17:00 verständlicherweise das Rad nicht mehr aufbauen und uns mitgeben. Aufgrund der weiten Anfahrt ist sie dann damals leer ausgegangen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Senecca,
leider sind die kleinen RH beim ZR Lady 5.0 und 7.0 bereits ausverkauft. Vorausgesetzt, dass sich eine erneute Fahrt nach Bonn für Euch lohnt können wir uns gerne vor Ort über eine passende Alternative unterhalten! 
Bei Interesse kannst Du mir gerne eine Mail an [email protected] schicken.
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

Waere super wenn Radon sich zu der Umwerferproblematik im Swoop 2014 Thread Seite 30 mal kurz äussert.


----------



## Cooky84 (1. Juni 2014)

Ein freundliches "Hallo" ans Radon-Team und alle anderen in diesem Fred,

Ich les schon ne Weile hier mit und möchte jetzt auch mal kurz fragen, ob es schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse zu den Problemen mit dem Umwerfer am Slide 150 E1 von 2014 gibt? Bei meinem Bike bestehen diese Probleme ebenfalls!
Ich war gestern vor meiner Tour noch kurz beim einzigen Radon-Partner in meiner Nähe und hab die Schaltung noch mal einstellen lassen. Allerdings hat das wieder nur kurz Abhilfe geschaffen, denn nach ca 10-11 km wollte die Kette wieder nicht mehr zurück auf das obere Zahnrad. Seid ihr schon auf eine Lösung für dieses etwas nervige Problem gekommen?

Schon mal danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Senecca (2. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Senecca,
> leider sind die kleinen RH beim ZR Lady 5.0 und 7.0 bereits ausverkauft. Vorausgesetzt, dass sich eine erneute Fahrt nach Bonn für Euch lohnt können wir uns gerne vor Ort über eine passende Alternative unterhalten!
> Bei Interesse kannst Du mir gerne eine Mail an [email protected] schicken.
> Gruß,
> Patricia



Wir warten dann lieber ab was zum Saisonende kommt als jetzt "irgendwas" zu kaufen. Zumal auch die kleinen Cube Bikes schon fast alle weg sind und die Alternative ZR Team 26 8.0 SE selbst rabattiert noch fast doppelt so teuer ist.


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2014)

Ich brauche ein neues Schaltauge für ein Slide 150 von 2013

Es scheint dieses zu sein:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-24-68093/wg_id-380

Passt auch vielleicht dieses ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553/wg_id-380

Eine Info über eine mögliche Lieferzeit steht leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise sollten die X-12 Schaltaugen untereinander kompatibel sein.
Bei dem von Syntace ist allerdings keine Schraube mit dabei, die müsstest du extra bestellen.

Beim 2014er ist übrigens das von Syntace verbaut, und der Hinterbau ist ja gleich soweit ich weiß.


----------



## TomatoAc (3. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte gerade am S lide 125 diva 2013 meiner Freundin die Bremse hinten wechseln auf eine SLX, inkl. 180er Bremsscheibe. Allerdings passt irgendwas mit den Adaptern hinten und vorne nicht, wenn ich den 180er Adapter von Shimano nehme fehlen locker 1,5cm, die der Bremssattel über der Scheibe hängt.

Auf dem Foto hab ich gerade nochmal kurz den Originaladapter drangeschraubt, der vorhandene 180er Shimano Adapter ist aber nahezu baugleich.

Der Schlitz ist definitiv zu groß für die üblichen 2 Unterlegscheiben, die noch dazwischen kommen.



Könnt ihr mir sagen, welchen Adapter ich da genau verwenden muss oder wo ich den Denkfehler habe?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2014)

Der Denkfehler ist, dass es unterschiedliche Adapter für vorne und hinten gibt und Du wahrscheinlich den 180er Adapter für vorne hinten verwendest. Steht ja auch auf dem Originaladapter drauf ISF-180 (front 180) ISR-160 (rear 160).
Für Shimano guckst Du hier.
Gruß 78


----------



## TomatoAc (3. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können 

Danke!


----------



## majortom (3. Juni 2014)

@TomatoAc 

Der Fehler ist ganz einfach: hinten ist keine 180-er Scheibe zugelassen. Garantie ist dann weg - an dem Bike braucht hinten sowieso keiner nen 180-er Rotor.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2014)

majortom schrieb:


> @TomatoAc
> 
> Der Fehler ist ganz einfach: hinten ist keine 180-er Scheibe zugelassen. Garantie ist dann weg - an dem Bike braucht hinten sowieso keiner nen 180-er Rotor.


Steht das irgendwo?
An sich ist es wirklich nur der Adapter, weil sie hinten beim Standard von 20mm weniger ausgegangen sind.

Mit dem neuen 180er Adapter müsstest du aber eigentlich die alte 160er Scheiben wieder dranmachen können.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juni 2014)

majortom schrieb:


> @TomatoAc
> 
> Der Fehler ist ganz einfach: hinten ist keine 180-er Scheibe zugelassen. Garantie ist dann weg - an dem Bike braucht hinten sowieso keiner nen 180-er Rotor.


Das ist richtig wir haben das Stage und das Slide 125 nur mit 160er Scheibe Getestet. Diese Tests wurden vor einigen Jahren
gemacht und sind sehr Umfangreich bei jetzt Entwickelten 120er testen wir auch 180er hinten. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ghostmuc (4. Juni 2014)

habe seit einer Woche mein ZR Race 650 7.0
Soweit auch bisher super zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich gestern das Gefühl das Luft in der hinteren Bremse ist, was ja auch kein Problem ist.
Allerdings sehe ich beim herunterschieben der Abdeckkappe am Bremshebel dann einen Leitungsanschluss der total hinüber ist. Da ist euer Mechaniker wohl abgerutscht und hat die Leitung dann trotzdem dran gelassen.
Sehr unschön


----------



## TomatoAc (4. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo?
> An sich ist es wirklich nur der Adapter, weil sie hinten beim Standard von 20mm weniger ausgegangen sind.
> 
> Mit dem neuen 180er Adapter müsstest du aber eigentlich die alte 160er Scheiben wieder dranmachen können.



Jepp, hab ich auch erstmal so gemacht, bis ich den passenden Adapter habe.


Auf der Radon Seite steht folgendes, von dem ich jetzt ausgegangen bin:



> *Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser?*
> *Hinterbau:*
> Hardtails: max. 160mm
> QLT Team/Race : max. 160mm
> ...



http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juni 2014)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Jepp, hab ich auch erstmal so gemacht, bis ich den passenden Adapter habe.
> 
> 
> Auf der Radon Seite steht folgendes, von dem ich jetzt ausgegangen bin:
> ...


Spreche nur von Test wenn unsere Leute was anderes Freigeben ok. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergstiefel (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo, vielleicht nicht der richtige Ort, weil Kummerkasten, aber egal. Ich habe mir heute das 160 10.0 Slide geleistet mit wirklich sehr viel Zubehör. Im BikeDiscount wurde ich dabei wirklich königlich behandelt. Getränke, Grillwurst und Rabatt das die Heide wackelt. Meine Freundin nahm dann auch noch schnell ein Keen 9.0 und Zubehör mit. Ich muss sagen ich würde immer wieder hier kaufen, da wir wirklich exzellent bedient wurden.. Vielen Dank und sobald mich etwas stört werde ich das hier posten. Aber bei aller gerechtfertigten Kritik in bestimmten Fällen ist auch das Teil der Wahrheit. Danke Oli und Kollegen. Echt Klasse !


----------



## Dusius (6. Juni 2014)

Kein wirklicher Kummer, aber wird es die Aktion mit den Reduzierten Helmen in absehbarer Zeit nochmal geben? bereue es nun nicht bestellt zu haben


----------



## Senecca (7. Juni 2014)

Auf der Radonseite unter Partner steht:


> Erstinspektionen für Radon Bikes gemäß unseren Radon Vorgaben zum günstigen Einheitspreis.



Wie hoch ist denn dieser "günstige Einheitspreis"? 
Ich hab meine Erstinspektion letzte Woche gemacht und dafür 38€ bezahlt und eine nun quietschende Formula T1 Bremse erhalten.


----------



## paolocubano (7. Juni 2014)

@Senecca, musste ungefähr passen. Ich hatte 35€ in Erinnerung für die Erstinspektion von Radon. 
Bedingung ist dass der Kauf nicht länger als 3 Monate zurück liegt. 
38 Euro finde ich ein gute Preis wenn man dass nicht selber machen kann, lieber machen lassen.
Dass deine Bremse jetzt quitscht wurde ich das sofort melden.  
Wie lange hast du auf dein Termin warten müssen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Senecca (7. Juni 2014)

Ich habe etwa 10 Tage auf meinen Termin fürs Slide 150 9.0 gewartet.
Hatte ursprünglich das Problem, dass irgendwas am Hinterbau rasselt/scheppert. Der Mechaniker meinte nach der Inspektion das wären die Zitat: "billigen Radon Rahmen" und das müsse man halt hinnehmen dass sich die Teile stärker verwinden/flexen. Ich bin mit 100kg auch nicht ganz leicht, das kommt noch dazu.
Nach der Reparatur blieb wie gesagt nicht nur das rasseln/scheppern, sondern mit dem Bremsenquietschen kam noch ein Fehler dazu. Man sieht auch wie die Scheibe nicht mehr ganz mittig ist. Der Radon Support hat mich jetzt zur nächsten Werkstatt geschickt, Termin steht noch aus.


----------



## forrestpump (7. Juni 2014)

@Senecca
Warst Du bei einem Servicepartner?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juni 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa 10 Tage auf meinen Termin fürs Slide 150 9.0 gewartet.
> Hatte ursprünglich das Problem, dass irgendwas am Hinterbau rasselt/scheppert. Der Mechaniker meinte nach der Inspektion das wären die Zitat: "billigen Radon Rahmen" und das müsse man halt hinnehmen dass sich die Teile stärker verwinden/flexen. Ich bin mit 100kg auch nicht ganz leicht, das kommt noch dazu.
> Nach der Reparatur blieb wie gesagt nicht nur das rasseln/scheppern, sondern mit dem Bremsenquietschen kam noch ein Fehler dazu. Man sieht auch wie die Scheibe nicht mehr ganz mittig ist. Der Radon Support hat mich jetzt zur nächsten Werkstatt geschickt, Termin steht noch aus.


Wie kommt ein SP zu einer solchen Aussage?? Das Slide150 hat als Nachfolger vom Slide140 einen komplett hydrogeformten Rahmen mit interner Zugverlegung sowie einer Stealth mit Leitung im Sitzrohr. Im Übrigen hat der 'billige Rahmen' ein SEHR GUT in der BIKE 11/13 bekommen. Vermutlich sind unsere Räder im PL Verhältnis so stark, dass die 'billige' Argumentation über den vermeintlich billigen Rahmen offenbar für viele Händler die ultima ratio zu sein scheint. Schade.
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## paolocubano (7. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das allerletzte von ein Service Partner die Aussage "billigen Radon Rahmen". Wenn ich Radon wäre wurde ich sofort die Servicepartnerschaft beenden.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (7. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Bike war ein Gutschein für die erste Inspektion für 29€ dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischabln (7. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ...Das Slide150 hat als Nachfolger vom Slide140 einen komplett hydrogeformten Rahmen mit interner Zugverlegung sowie einer Stealth mit Leitung im Sitzrohr...



Bei meinem Slide 150 ist leider keine Stealth dabei...

Ansonsten ein TipTop-Bike. will es nicht mehr her geben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bergstiefel (8. Juni 2014)

Als frisch gebackener Radon Slide 160 10.0 Besitzer hier nochmal ein Anti Kummerkasten Memo. Als ich gestern mit meinem historischen Radträger direkt in Bonn in der Werkstatt aufschlug wurde uns sofort von zwei Mitarbeitern geholfen das Slide und das Skeen Rad zu verstauen. Vielen Dank an Olli und Kollege nochmal für die Geduld und praktische Hilfe. Wir sind beide der Meinung noch nie so hilfsbereit und kundenfreundlich bedient worden zu sein. Allen Respekt! Trotz der saunaähnlichen Klimaverhältnissen fühlten wir uns trotzdem wohl und kompetent beraten.


----------



## Senecca (8. Juni 2014)

forrestpump schrieb:


> @Senecca
> Warst Du bei einem Servicepartner?


Ja - ich war bei einem offiziellen Radon Partner in einer nahen Großstadt.



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wie kommt ein SP zu einer solchen Aussage?? Das Slide150 hat als Nachfolger vom Slide140 einen komplett hydrogeformten Rahmen mit interner Zugverlegung sowie einer Stealth mit Leitung im Sitzrohr. Im Übrigen hat der 'billige Rahmen' ein SEHR GUT in der BIKE 11/13 bekommen. Vermutlich sind unsere Räder im PL Verhältnis so stark, dass die 'billige' Argumentation über den vermeintlich billigen Rahmen offenbar für viele Händler die ultima ratio zu sein scheint. Schade.
> Gruß,
> Patricia



Wie er zu seinen Aussagen kommt weiß ich nicht, aber das Radon Rahmen minderwertig wären war nur eine Aussage mit denen er versucht hat Radon schlecht zu machen. Die anderen sage ich um des lieben Forenfriedens hier besser nicht, aber es war ziemlich hanebüchen was er alles meinte zu wissen. Ich hatte aber keine Lust mich auf so einem Niveau zu unterhalten und hab' dann lieber schnell bezahlt und bin gegangen. Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass ich den Laden nicht mehr betreten werde, wenn ich als Kunde von einem Radon Partner so runtergeputzt werde.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ja - ich war bei einem offiziellen Radon Partner in einer nahen Großstadt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie er zu seinen Aussagen kommt weiß ich nicht, aber das Radon Rahmen minderwertig wären war nur eine Aussage mit denen er versucht hat Radon schlecht zu machen. Die anderen sage ich um des lieben Forenfriedens hier besser nicht, aber es war ziemlich hanebüchen was er alles meinte zu wissen. Ich hatte aber keine Lust mich auf so einem Niveau zu unterhalten und hab' dann lieber schnell bezahlt und bin gegangen. Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass ich den Laden nicht mehr betreten werde, wenn ich als Kunde von einem Radon Partner so runtergeputzt werde.


Ich denke, Radon dürfte das sehr interessieren, welcher ihrer Partner solche Aussagen tätigt...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. Juni 2014)

So nun mal echter Kummer...
Ich war Teilnehmer der Bike Four Peaks und hierbei hat mich mein Radon ZR Race 6.0 nicht im Stich gelassen. Hardcore TRAILS wie "Fleckalm" waren aber wohl der Gabel zuviel. Die Reba RL 29 Solo Air musste im Service Zelt zerlegt werden. Diagnose: "Luft strömt in die negativ Kammer und bleibt dort." Zudem löste sich jeweils nach Extrem harten Bremsmanövern der Schnellspanner an der Vorderachse (ich denke das liegt halt am günstigen Spannsystem. Eine Gabel mit Steckachse sollte man schon eher wählen, Versuch macht klug  )
Nach Reperaturversuch gleiches Ergebnis (ich wollte ja mit dem Rad finishen). 
Das war dann leider nicht mehr möglich. 
Die Schlußettape fuhr ich dann mit meinem Bionicon Edison (15,5 KG) was Bergauf natürlich echt hart war dafür in den Trails umso schöner.

Nun meine Frage: 
Das ZR Race wurde im Januar 2014 angeschafft. Kann ich die Gabel zu Euch einschicken??
Mit dem Race bin ich ja noch zufrieden wobei ich schon überlege auf das neue Racefully umzusatteln oder ein Black Sin zu erwerben.

Vorab Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Juni 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> So nun mal echter Kummer...
> Ich war Teilnehmer der Bike Four Peaks und hierbei hat mich mein Radon ZR Race 6.0 nicht im Stich gelassen. Hardcore TRAILS wie "Fleckalm" waren aber wohl der Gabel zuviel. Die Reba RL 29 Solo Air musste im Service Zelt zerlegt werden. Diagnose: "Luft strömt in die negativ Kammer und bleibt dort." Zudem löste sich jeweils nach Extrem harten Bremsmanövern der Schnellspanner an der Vorderachse (ich denke das liegt halt am günstigen Spannsystem. Eine Gabel mit Steckachse sollte man schon eher wählen, Versuch macht klug  )
> Nach Reperaturversuch gleiches Ergebnis (ich wollte ja mit dem Rad finishen).
> Das war dann leider nicht mehr möglich.
> ...


Gabel kann zu uns. Glaube wenn du zum 8.0 Gegriffen hättest, währe das für diesen Einsatz wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Überrings mit Slide 160 kommt man die Berge gut hoch und runder .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube wenn du zum 8.0 Gegriffen hättest, währe das für diesen Einsatz wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.
> Überrings mit Slide 160 kommt man die Berge gut hoch und runder .  Gruß Bodo



Da gebe ich DIR vollkommen recht. Weihnachten ist ja bald.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Juni 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Auf der Radonseite unter Partner steht:
> 
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn dieser "günstige Einheitspreis"?
> Ich hab meine Erstinspektion letzte Woche gemacht und dafür 38€ bezahlt und eine nun quietschende Formula T1 Bremse erhalten.



Die Einheitspreise sind: 35 € für Fullys und Trekkingräder, 30 € für Hardtails und 25 € für Rennräder. Dabei werden Züge nachgestellt, Bremsen nachgestellt, Laufräder nachzentriert und alle Schrauben kontrolliert. Je nach dem warum die Bremsen quietschen kann da eine Fehlersuche recht aufwendig sein. Weil eine quietschende Bremse keinen Mangel darstellt, ist das nicht in der Erstinspektion inbegriffen, esseidenn es ist mit einem Handgriff erledigt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Juni 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> So nun mal echter Kummer...
> Ich war Teilnehmer der Bike Four Peaks und hierbei hat mich mein Radon ZR Race 6.0 nicht im Stich gelassen. Hardcore TRAILS wie "Fleckalm" waren aber wohl der Gabel zuviel. Die Reba RL 29 Solo Air musste im Service Zelt zerlegt werden. Diagnose: "Luft strömt in die negativ Kammer und bleibt dort." Zudem löste sich jeweils nach Extrem harten Bremsmanövern der Schnellspanner an der Vorderachse (ich denke das liegt halt am günstigen Spannsystem. Eine Gabel mit Steckachse sollte man schon eher wählen, Versuch macht klug  )
> Nach Reperaturversuch gleiches Ergebnis (ich wollte ja mit dem Rad finishen).
> Das war dann leider nicht mehr möglich.
> ...


Hallo, klar, Du kannst die Gabel zu uns einschicken. Dazu schreibe eine Mail an [email protected], man wird das genaue Vorgehen dort mit Dir abklären. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Juni 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa 10 Tage auf meinen Termin fürs Slide 150 9.0 gewartet.
> Hatte ursprünglich das Problem, dass irgendwas am Hinterbau rasselt/scheppert. Der Mechaniker meinte nach der Inspektion das wären die Zitat: "billigen Radon Rahmen" und das müsse man halt hinnehmen dass sich die Teile stärker verwinden/flexen. Ich bin mit 100kg auch nicht ganz leicht, das kommt noch dazu.
> Nach der Reparatur blieb wie gesagt nicht nur das rasseln/scheppern, sondern mit dem Bremsenquietschen kam noch ein Fehler dazu. Man sieht auch wie die Scheibe nicht mehr ganz mittig ist. Der Radon Support hat mich jetzt zur nächsten Werkstatt geschickt, Termin steht noch aus.


Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Wir haben das Feedback aufgenommen und geprüft. Da es bereits in der Vergangenheit derlei Aussagen gab, haben wir jetzt reagiert und uns vom besagten Servicepartner getrennt.

Generell nehmen wir Rückmeldungen von Kunden sehr ernst, fühlt euch also ermutigt, derlei Erfahrungen - aber durchaus auch positive Rückmeldungen - an uns weiterzugeben.


----------



## BikeMike23 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Radon Team, ich denke, mein Fall ist auch was für den Kummerkasten.
Ich habe vor ziemlich genau zwei Monaten ein Radon ZR Race 29er Sram in der Größe 22" bestellt und die Option genutzt, es über den Servicepartner zu beziehen. 
Die Lieferung ging auch echt schnell und ich war erst mal glücklich. 
Jedoch hatte ich dann nach einigen Touren das Gefühl, dass die Einstellungen von der Höhe usw. nicht passen und habe dann versucht, dass Rad optimal auf meine Körpergröße einzustellen. Ich bin 1,91m groß. 
Bei dein Optimierungsmaßnahmen musste ich dann leider feststellen, dass ich das Rad nicht in der bestellten Größe bekommen habe sondern in 20" was mir auf Dauer zu klein ist. 
Ich habs leider nicht gleich gemerkt, weil ich das Fahrrad fertig montiert abgeholt hab und dann gleich die ersten Touren gemacht habe. Nach der ersten Fahrt war also die Aufschrifft am Rahmen, wo die Größe steht verdreckt.
Nachdem ich den Fehler bemerkt habe, habe ich direkt beim Bike-Discount angerufen. 
Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass ich ein neues Rad in der bestellten Größe bekäme.
Dafür sollte ich mein Rad zum Service-Partner bringen und der solle dann Kontakt mit dem Bike-Discount aufnehmen bezüglich des weiteren Vorgehens.
Bin dann direkt am nächsten Tag zum Service-Partner und wollte mein Rad abgeben, dass ich so schnell wie möglich mein Rad in der bestellten Größe bekomme. 
Beim Service-Partner wurde mir dann gesagt, dass Radon erst ein neues Rad schicken soll, weil sie keine Kartons zum zurückschicken und keinen Platz zum Lagern haben. 
Der Chef des Service-PArtners hat mir dann versichert, dass er mit Radon Kontakt aufnehmen wolle und den Vorgang abklären möchte, weil es seiner Ansicht nach sinnvoller wäre, dass Radon erst ein neues Rad schickt, und das falsch gelieferte dann in dem Karton des neuen Rades umgehen retour geschickt wird. Das Vorgehen wäre mir auch ganz recht, weils so wohl am schnellsten gehen würde.
Nun ist das ganze aber schon über drei Wochen her und demnächst stehen dann größere Touren an, die ich nicht mit dem zu kleinen Rad machen möchte, weil ich da auf die Dauer auch Knieprobleme bekomme. 
Den Service-Partner hab ich schon des Öfteren kontaktiert und er sagt immer, dass er von Radon keine Rückmeldung bezüglich des weiteren Vorgehens bekommt. 
Naja, ich als Kunde bin auf jeden Fall der Depp. Zahle 1000€ für ein Rad, bekomme das falsche geliefert und kann im Endeffekt nicht richtig fahren.
Jetzt hab ich auf jeden Fall seit zwei Monaten ein falsches Rad daheim rumstehen und bin langsam etwas enttäuscht und ziemlich genervt.
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Juni 2014)

Könnte ja auch sein das dein Servicepartner mit gepennt hat genau wie Du. Kann sein das er das falsche Rad übergeben hat.
Warte mal was Radon dazu sagt...


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2014)

Schick mal dem Chris eine PN, dann wird alles gut


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juni 2014)

@BikeMike23: schick uns doch mal bitte Deine Kundendaten und eine Telefonnummer per PN, wir werden uns umgehend um deinen Fall kümmern.Danke vorab!


----------



## hammerwaldi (12. Juni 2014)

Habe am Dienstag eine Mail an H&S geschrieben, wann kann ich ungefähr mit einer Antwort rechnen? Möchte mal wieder fahren 

Habe mein Problem auch mal in einem eigenen Thema beschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/semi...lagerschalen-lose-wer-kann-mir-helfen.707005/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad0ne (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bodo, 

Hab mir vor ca. einem Monat das.Slide 150 E1 2014 gekauft. Bin mit dem Rad sowas von zufrieden , nur die schrauben für den Flaschenhalter sind zu tief... Der Monarch plus stößt dann mit dem ausgleichsbehälter an die Flasche. 
Bitte die Bohrungen etwas nach oben setzen oder ganz weglassen  :-D 
Joni


----------



## duc-748S (17. Juni 2014)

Rad0ne schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Hab mir vor ca. einem Monat das.Slide 150 E1 2014 gekauft. Bin mit dem Rad sowas von zufrieden , nur die schrauben für den Flaschenhalter sind zu tief... Der Monarch plus stößt dann mit dem ausgleichsbehälter an die Flasche.
> Bitte die Bohrungen etwas nach oben setzen oder ganz weglassen  :-D
> Joni



Da gab es hier mal Adapter, die zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.
Ging damals glaub darum, dass die Flasche bei den 2013ern 16"-Slides am Verstellhebel vom Dämpfer angestoßen ist.
Vielleicht haben die ja noch einen für dich rumliegen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Juni 2014)

Rad0ne schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Hab mir vor ca. einem Monat das.Slide 150 E1 2014 gekauft. Bin mit dem Rad sowas von zufrieden , nur die schrauben für den Flaschenhalter sind zu tief... Der Monarch plus stößt dann mit dem ausgleichsbehälter an die Flasche.
> Bitte die Bohrungen etwas nach oben setzen oder ganz weglassen  :-D
> ...


----------



## SeppmitS (18. Juni 2014)

Bitte bei Endmontage nochmals auf das korrekte anziehen alller Schrauben achten. Vorbau drehte sich unter geringer Kraftaufwendung auf dem Steuerrohr mit. Habe es zwar ohne Probleme in ordnungsgemäßen Zustand versetzen können, aber besser wäre es schon vorm Versand zum Kunden ordentlich montiert zu haben.

Grüße Seb.


----------



## kilsen (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes
Habe heut bei meinem Swoop 175 festgestellt das der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer zu kurz ist! Trigger geht auch ziemlich schwer.
Der Lack ist schon weg und die Zugaussenhülle beschädigt.
Könnt ihr mir einen neuen Schaltzug zukommen lassen, oder soll ich das über ein Servicepartner in meiner Nähe abwickeln?
Bei der Fox Talas Gabel funktioniert die Absenkung nicht, was mich momentan nicht stört, da die Gabel funktioniert!
Hab das Bike nicht über ein Servicepartner bestellt, könnt ich das trotzdem Ende der Saison dort abgeben und euer Partner kümmert sich um das Problem mit der Gabel(einschicken usw.)?
Hier noch ein Bild vom Schaltzug


----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Ein Schaltzug kostet 3€......
Junge, kauf den selber und fertig!


----------



## Deleted 306952 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin seit ca. 10 Tagen Besitzer eines Slide 140 und soweit sehr zufrieden (bis gestern) Hab mir das Bike als Zweitbike geholt da Touren mit einem Downhiller nicht sonderlich viel Spaß machen. Leider blockierte gestern auf meiner Tour die Kurbel und ich konnte knapp 6 km nach Hause schieben... Hab das Bike dann zuhause genau untersucht aber keine äußeren Beschädigungen festgestellt... Hab heute morgen versucht jemanden vom Service an den Hörer zu bekommen, das hat auch nach etlichen Anrufen endlich geklappt.. Aussage: Ab zum Händler,  Ursachensuche per Vorkasse und dann mal nen Garantieantrag stellen.. Ich war bis Gestern wirklich begeistern von diesem Bike, sowas kann doch nicht sein das die Kurbel komplett blockiert und ich auf dem Waldweg stehe und schieben muss....


----------



## kilsen (23. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ein Schaltzug kostet 3€......
> Junge, kauf den selber und fertig!



Man kann ja mal fragen. Son Jagwire Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle kostet keine 3€...
Ausserdem hab ich genug fürs Bike gezahlt!!!


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Juni 2014)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin seit ca. 10 Tagen Besitzer eines Slide 140 und soweit sehr zufrieden (bis gestern) Hab mir das Bike als Zweitbike geholt da Touren mit einem Downhiller nicht sonderlich viel Spaß machen. Leider blockierte gestern auf meiner Tour die Kurbel und ich konnte knapp 6 km nach Hause schieben... Hab das Bike dann zuhause genau untersucht aber keine äußeren Beschädigungen festgestellt... Hab heute morgen versucht jemanden vom Service an den Hörer zu bekommen, das hat auch nach etlichen Anrufen endlich geklappt.. Aussage: Ab zum Händler,  Ursachensuche per Vorkasse und dann mal nen Garantieantrag stellen.. Ich war bis Gestern wirklich begeistern von diesem Bike, sowas kann doch nicht sein das die Kurbel komplett blockiert und ich auf dem Waldweg stehe und schieben muss....



Habe auch das Slide 140 und gleiches ist mir auch passiert inkl. Landung auf der Schnüss... 
Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube gelöst, die den Hinterbau/ Schwinge unten mit dem Rahmen verschraubt und hat die Kurbel blockiert. Daraufhin musste ich das Gewinde nachschneiden und 7km nach Hause laufen. Tour war versaut.
Was war bei dir die Ursache?
BTW: die originalen Schrauben sind aus Alu (9g), die Austauschschrauben aus Edelstahl (24g).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 306952 (23. Juni 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Slide 140 und gleiches ist mir auch passiert inkl. Landung auf der Schnüss...
> Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube gelöst, die den Hinterbau/ Schwinge unten mit dem Rahmen verschraubt und hat die Kurbel blockiert. Daraufhin musste ich das Gewinde nachschneiden und 7km nach Hause laufen. Tour war versaut.
> Was war bei dir die Ursache?
> BTW: die originalen Schrauben sind aus Alu (9g), die Austauschschrauben aus Edelstahl (24g).




Bring das Bike morgen zum Service Partner.... Hab das HR ausgebaut aber es kann nur an der Kurbel liegen... Bin einen Trail gefahren und auf einmal nach einem Stück mit Wurzeln hat die Kurbel blockiert... Peinlich war halt das mich die kleinen Kinder mit ihren Technobike Fullys dann überholt haben....


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Juni 2014)

Du siehst die Schraube auf der linken Seite; rechts wird sie vom KB verdeckt. Hast du das mal gecheckt? Bei mir hat es auch gedauert, bis ich den Grund raus hatte. Man hat es kaum gesehen...

Wäre super, wenn du mich/ uns auf dem Laufenden hältst, an was es lag


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2014)

kilsen schrieb:


> Man kann ja mal fragen. Son Jagwire Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle kostet keine 3€...
> Ausserdem hab ich genug fürs Bike gezahlt!!!


Ich bezweifel jetzt mal ganz stark, daß Du als Ersatz einen Jagwire-Zug bekommst. Wenn überhaupt, dann höchstens eine Standart-Zug. Zum Anderen sollten solche "Anfragen" zu allererst per Email an H&S gehen, da das der offizielle und richtige Reklamationsweg ist. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## LautSprecher (24. Juni 2014)

Mich interessiert wer die Bremsscheiben montiert. Macht ihr das bei euch im Lager oder montiert diese der ausliefernde Service Point?

Gruss Robin


----------



## Deleted 306952 (24. Juni 2014)

So hab den Fehler heute bei Tageslicht entdecken können und bin dann ohne selbst Hand anzulegen direkt zum Service-Partner. Die waren sehr zuvorkommend und auch ein bisschen erschrocken weil sie sowas auch noch nicht hatten.... Hab jetzt mal ne Mail an Radon geschickt...	  Finde den Fehler...


----------



## Deleted 306952 (24. Juni 2014)

Sorry... Hier das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (24. Juni 2014)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Sorry... Hier das BildAnhang anzeigen 301263



Aaaaach, was hab ich gesagt? 
Gleiches bei mir! Da hat jemand sein Müsli nicht gegessen und war bissel schwach auf der Brust beim Anziehen


----------



## Deleted 306952 (24. Juni 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Aaaaach, was hab ich gesagt?
> Gleiches bei mir! Da hat jemand sein Müsli nicht gegessen und war bissel schwach auf der Brust beim Anziehen




Wie ist es dann bei dir weitergegangen? Garantie?


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Du musst einfach nur diese Schraube anziehen, möglicherweise bekommst du das sogar selber hin? ^^


----------



## Derivator22 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich war sehr kulant und hab weder das kaputte Trikot, noch das Gewinde, das nachgeschnitten werden musste noch sonst was in Rechnung gestellt, sondern wollte ne schnelle Lösung.

Innerhalb v. 2 Werktagen hab ich ne Austauschschraube bekommen (Edelstahl und knapp 3x so schwer und unlackiert) und einen 30€ Gutschein bei H&S (da noch mehr Sachen waren wir z.B gerissene Kette, was ich alles auf meine Kosten hab machen lassen).

Hab die Kurbel ausgebaut und die Schraube selbst getauscht.


----------



## Derivator22 (24. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur diese Schraube anziehen, möglicherweise bekommst du das sogar selber hin? ^^



Zumindest bei mir war die Schraube Schrott inkl. Gewindegang. Überleg mal, was da Kräfte wirken, wenn ein Ochse von knapp 100kg da reintritt... Die Schrauben sind mega weich (Alu).


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Das die Schraube defekt ist geht aus dem Bild nicht hervor


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Das die Schraube defekt ist geht aus dem Bild nicht hervor


War ja auch nicht von der gleichen Person.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist hier schon bei mehreren leuten (mind. 5 hab ich im Kopf) bei Swoops und Slides aufgetreten.
Bei mir auch. (gleiche Story, Schraube hin, erster Gewindegang des Inserts im Eimer etc.)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-22#post-11892127

Bei mir war auch das Lager schwergängig, was sicher zum Lösen der Schraube massiv beiträgt.
(hatte zuvor schonmal mit Drehmoment nachgezogen, löste sich trotzdem wieder)

Meine Hinterbauwartung ist jetzt fast 3 Monate her. 
Bei der letzten Kontrolle gestern war auch noch alles so fest, wie es sein soll.
Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt Ruhe. Wobei ich bei jeder Tour nach den Hinterbauschrauben gucke und nach jeder zweiten Tour mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel an die zugänglichen Schrauben gehe.....so ist das mit gebrannten Kindern.
An diese eine hinter der Kurble kommt man zur Kontrolle mit dem Schlüssel leider nicht dran ohne die Kurbel und die KeFü zu demontieren.
Ich werde mir da eine Indexmarkierung in die Edelstahlschraube gravieren.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Juni 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich werde mir da eine Indexmarkierung in die Edelstahlschraube gravieren.



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das Problem ist hier schon bei mehreren leuten (mind. 5 hab ich im Kopf) bei Swoops und Slides aufgetreten.
> Bei mir auch. (gleiche Story, Schraube hin, erster Gewindegang des Inserts im Eimer etc.)
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-22#post-11892127
> 
> ...


Sorry, sollte nicht vorkommen, wird mit Schraubensicherung mittlerer Härte montiert. Dieser Fehler kann nur passieren durch evtl. Fett am Gewinde. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Juni 2014)

> Sorry, sollte nicht vorkommen, wird mit Schraubensicherung mittlerer Härte montiert. Dieser Fehler kann nur passieren durch evtl. Fett am Gewinde. Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo.
Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Sollte nicht vorkommen.
Tut es aber bei vielen Swoops und Slides, siehe Swoop thread, slide thread und Kummerkasten.
Das scheint in meinen Augen kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Neben meinem Fall hier nur 5 weitere wahllos ausgewählte Beispiele, es gibt noch ein paar mehr dokumentierte Fälle.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-15#post-12090011

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-35#post-12078816

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-15#post-12090050

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-33#post-12059516

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-33#post-12058042
(beim letzen waren es glaube ich nicht die Hauptlagerschrauben)

Das Problem liegt meines Erachtens nicht beim Kunden, sondern bei der Montage im Hause Radon.
Bei mir war mit blossem Auge bei der Demontage keine werksmäßige Schraubensicherung an den Aluschrauben erkennbar.

Schraubensicherung und richtiges Drehmoment, sowie entfettete Schrauben sind bei mir selbstverständlich. Nicht zuletzt deswegen habe ich wegen meiner Kompletten Hinterbau-Revision jetzt Ruhe.
Ich schraube seit mehr als 25 Jahren (Motorräder, seit ein paar Jahren auch Fahrräder) und stamme aus einer Schrauberfamilie (Vater Rahmenbau Motorrad, ich Rahmenbau Fahrrad).
Ich behaupte, ich weiß so ganz grob wie man ordentlich schraubt.

Ich habe immer ein wachsames Auge auf meine Fahrzeuge, warte sie regelmäßig, versuche Fehler frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu beheben. Zudem hab ich einen halbwegs brauchbar ausgestatteten Bastelkeller






aber man kann wohl kaum von jedem Kunden erwarten sowas selber zu reparieren und es hat sicher auch nicht jeder wie ich mal eben Helicoils und entsprechende spezial Gewindeschneider sowie den Feingewindeschneider in der Schublade liegen.


Auch wenn Chris Stahl hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-35#post-12078946
darauf verweist, es sei ein Sportgerät und müsse gewartet werden:
Vom Prinzip schon richtig, die meisten gucken aber einfach nicht nach dieser schwer zugänglichen Schraube, insbesondere nicht im Verlauf der ersten 3-6 Monate.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das vom Kunden so erwarten kann.
Wenn es dann in mehreren Fällen so weit kommt, dass sich die Schraube bis zum Kettenblatt-Anschlag löst, ist es schon zu spät und zieht meist Folgeschäden am Material (Schraube, Gewindeeinsatz, Rahmen, Kettenstrebenauge, etc.), im schlimmsten Fall aber auch Stürze (wie von einigen geschildert) nach sich.

Für den Kunden ärgerlich, für Radon auch.
Diesem ganzen "Schlamassel" kann man imho leicht entgegenwirken und Kummer auf beiden Seiten vermeiden, indem man die Montage für diesen Punkt (Hauptlagerschrauben) etwas sensibilisiert.


Bitte nicht als Rumgenörgel auffassen (so ist es nicht gemeint). Es soll eine konstruktive Kritik sein.




Gruß, Michael


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Sollte nicht vorkommen.
> Tut es aber bei vielen Swoops und Slides, siehe Swoop thread, slide thread und Kummerkasten.
> Das scheint in meinen Augen kein Einzelfall zu sein.
> ...


Da hast du recht. Ich hatte das aber schon mehrmals mit unserer Montage besprochen und glaube, dass das letzte Mal doch
erfolgreich war, da es bei den Swoop 190-210 keine Vorfälle mehr dieser Art gab.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## knoerrli (25. Juni 2014)

Heut muss ich hier auch mal meinen Kummer loswerden obwohl ich insgesamt ein sehr zufriedener Radon Fahrer bin!

Ich hab im Mai mein Radon Slide Carbon 9.0 geliefert bekommen. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten war der Aufbau schnell erledigt.
Habe sogar sicherheitshalber schonmal alle Lagerschrauben nachgezogen weil einige im Forum damit schon so ihre Probleme hatten.
Eins habe ich allerdings glatt übersehen, die Kettenblattschrauben nachzuziehen(das war bei anderen bikes auch bisher nicht notwendig)
Leider waren wohl alle 4 nicht korrekt angezogen und so hab ich eine komplett verloren bevor ich das bemerkt hab.
Ich habe bereits den Support von H+S angerufen. Dort meinte man ich soll eine email schreiben. Danach tat sich garnichts mehr auch auf weitere emails wird mir nicht mehr geantwortet. 
Ich hab dann in Willingen den Bodo auch direkt angesprochen. Er hat mir eigentlich auch zugesagt das er mir die einzelne Schraube zusenden wird. Wieder passiert nichts! 
Nun werden viele sagen dann kauf dir doch die verdammte Schraube aber die gibts wohl nur als 4er Set für 11,-€ + Versand und das seh ich 
nun garnicht ein bei einen bikepreis von 3600,-€!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

schicke uns doch deine Kontaktdaten per PN oder an [email protected], dann schicken wir dir fehlende Schraube zu. Momentan ist aufgrund der Hauptsaison ziemlich viel los, daher ist es vermutlich leider irgendwo unter gegangen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 306952 (26. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sorry, sollte nicht vorkommen, wird mit Schraubensicherung mittlerer Härte montiert. Dieser Fehler kann nur passieren durch evtl. Fett am Gewinde. Gruß Bodo



Mal soll ja nicht nur meckern sondern auch loben...

Hab auf meine Mail innerhalb 24h eine Antwort bekommen. Der Schaden wird mir ersetzt.

Morgen bekomm ich mein Bike wieder 

Dann kann ich hoffentlich am Wochenende wieder "sliden"

Grüße Chris


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Schaltung von meinem Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 (2014).
Wenn ich mit der größten Übersetzung fahre (also mit dem 30. Gang), klackert es ein bisschen beim fahren, bei den anderen Gängen nicht. Soll das so sein oder muss ich irgendwo was nachstellen?


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht mal an der Schraube für die Zugspannung für den Umwerfer etwas drehen, klingt als würde es etwas am Umwerfer schleifen. Uu muss auch noch die Anschalg-Schraube etwas weiter rausgedreht werden.


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Juni 2014)

Danke, werde es später probieren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (3. Juli 2014)

@ Radon-Bikes

Ich habe vor 13 Tagen ein ZR Race 650B 7.0 erworben und vor genau 1 Woche eine Support-Anfrage an BD geschrieben, da ich einen Mangel am Bike entdeckt habe. Bis heute habe ich keine Antwort erhalten und bin not amused.


----------



## Speeed (3. Juli 2014)

Mein Arbeitskollege hat das gleiche Problem, es wurde auf 2 Emails nicht reagiert.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (3. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege hat das gleiche Problem, es wurde auf 2 Emails nicht reagiert.



War bei mir auch so, habe mich dann hier im Forum via PN gemeldet und wurde an HS Bike Discount zurückverwiesen. Dort dann Beantwortung der Fragen via vorgefertigtem Template mit null Aussagkraft. After Sales Support ist ausbaufähig ;-)


----------



## emek (4. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem slide8.0 29er ist der Freilauf des sun ringle demon gebrochen. Kaufdatum ist 17.09.2013. Belegnr. 41414347. 
Der Bruch ist innen. Ein Ring, der die Hülse abstütztist gebrochen. Siehe Fotos. Greift Gewährleistung?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juli 2014)

emek schrieb:


> Bei meinem slide8.0 29er ist der Freilauf des sun ringle demon gebrochen. Kaufdatum ist 17.09.2013. Belegnr. 41414347.
> Der Bruch ist innen. Ein Ring, der die Hülse abstütztist gebrochen. Siehe Fotos. Greift Gewährleistung?



Hallo, bitte reklamiere den Freilauf bei unserer Serviceabteilung, dann wird geprüft, ob es über die Gewährleistung abgewickelt werden kann. Die Hotline erreichst Du unter +49 (0)2225 / 8888-0. Wer per E-Mail Kontakt mit unserer Serviceabteilung aufnimmt, bekommt eine Ticketnummer zugewiesen. Die Nummern werden der Reihe nach bearbeitet. Gerade im Sommer haben wir sehr viele Servicefälle zu bearbeiten, weshalb es in manchen Fällen auch zu leichten Verzögerungen bei der Beantwortung kommen kann. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon-Support Team (Hi Florian),
ich habe da auch mal eine Frage, ich habe an meine Team 5.0 eine Suntour Federgabel, ich habe das Problem egal wie ich die Feder einstelle, dass diese gerne und regelmäßig anschlägt. Technisch ist das ja erstmal nicht schlimm, ist aber beim schnellen Bergab ziemlich unangenehm. Mir ist auch bewusst das es sich um eine "Sehr günstige" Gabel handelt. Nun habe ich von Suntour erfahren das diese Gabel für Personen bis ca. 80KG zugelassen ist. (Leider habe ich knapp 87KG auf der Waage) Nun beim Kauf bei euch im Laden hat der freundliche Kollege mich zwar auf die Passende Rahmengröße hin beraten, zur Gabel aber nicht. Nun, wäre es möglich die Gabel gegen Aufpreis zu tauschen? Gerne gegen eine passende aus eurem Zelt? 100€ Aufpreis würde ich da noch in kauf nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juli 2014)

Kann man da nicht einfach die Feder austauschen? Bei Rock Shox war das ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juli 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon-Support Team (Hi Florian),
> ich habe da auch mal eine Frage, ich habe an meine Team 5.0 eine Suntour Federgabel, ich habe das Problem egal wie ich die Feder einstelle, dass diese gerne und regelmäßig anschlägt. Technisch ist das ja erstmal nicht schlimm, ist aber beim schnellen Bergab ziemlich unangenehm. Mir ist auch bewusst das es sich um eine "Sehr günstige" Gabel handelt. Nun habe ich von Suntour erfahren das diese Gabel für Personen bis ca. 80KG zugelassen ist. (Leider habe ich knapp 87KG auf der Waage) Nun beim Kauf bei euch im Laden hat der freundliche Kollege mich zwar auf die Passende Rahmengröße hin beraten, zur Gabel aber nicht. Nun, wäre es möglich die Gabel gegen Aufpreis zu tauschen? Gerne gegen eine passende aus eurem Zelt? 100€ Aufpreis würde ich da noch in kauf nehmen...


Hallo Rheinbacher79, leider waren bei den Gabeln im Zelt, das inzwischen nicht mehr steht, keine passenden nicht tapered Gabeln mit der richtigen Länge dabei. Tauschen gegen Aufpreis geht nicht, Du kannst höchstens eine andere Gabel kaufen und die dann einbauen. Gibt es von Suntour vielleicht härtere Federn, die für Dein Gewicht passt? Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2014)

Suntour Federn   http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3605978...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2014)

War auch mein Gedanke, Federn tauschen und gut ist.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (4. Juli 2014)

Super, danke euch für den Tipp. Schade Florian, war heute in Bonn aber Du hattest Pause sagte das Mädel an der Kasse. Hätte dich gerne mal gesprochen, gut dann spare ich mal auf die Gabel vom Team 7.0. Welche ist das genau in eurem Webshop? Bin das Team Probegefahren und die Gabel war Top.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich kaufe ja durchaus gern mal im Onlineshop, aber ich bedauere es jedes mal, dass man dort nicht die Enduro-Team-Trikots kaufen kann.
So eines hätte ich schon ganz gerne


----------



## Carnologe (5. Juli 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 

Habt ihr meinen Post überlesen? Ich möchte nach wie vor, dass man sich meinem Fall annimmt.


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Juli 2014)

Carnologe schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Habt ihr meinen Post überlesen? Ich möchte nach wie vor, dass man sich meinem Fall annimmt.


Hallo, wir haben eine Servicehotline. 
Falls du Hilfe benötigst, bitte anrufen.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Versand_id_7081_.htm


----------



## pennkabb (5. Juli 2014)

Schaltauge gebrochen - Schaltwerk zerlegt, mehrere Speichen verbogen.
Ohne Fremdkontakt - Antwort von Radon: Schaltaugen sind Verschleißteile - pp.
Seit wann gehören Schaltauge an AM-Bikes zu den Verschleißteilen?
Ich fahre seit mehr als 25 Jahren MTB. Bislang hatte ich nur Probleme, wenn ich zuvor “Feindkontakt“ hatte. Dann ist das eben so und soll auch so sein.
Leider gibt es bei Radon keinen Hinweis, dass Schaltauge regelmäßig zu kontrollieren sind und nach bestimmten (Nutzungs)Zeiten ausgetauscht werden müssen. 
Nachdem ich hier im Forum ein wenig recherchiert habe, scheint es mal wieder so zu sein, dass die Hersteller hier auf Kosten der Kunden mal wieder am Material sparen, mit der Aussage, “man könne ja nie sicher sein, dass das Schaltwerk ja nicht doch schon mal einen Schlag bekommen hätte!“ (Aussage Radon!) - Pech gehabt...
Anhand der Bruchstelle kann man aber sehr gut erkennen, ob es ein Ermüdungsbruch oder ein Dehnungsbruch ist. Wenn man nur hinschaut!
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn so mit euren Schaltaugen?


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Juli 2014)

Mich interessiert, nach wie langer Zeit und was für einer zurückgelegten Distanz das passiert ist. Einsatz war ja AM schreibst du?!
MMn ein absolutes No-Go, das mich verwundert, zumal ich auf all meine  Rädern stets stattliche Laufleistungen draufgefahren habe, ohne je solch eine Erfahrung gemacht haben zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pennkabb (5. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, nach wie langer Zeit und was für einer zurückgelegten Distanz das passiert ist. Einsatz war ja AM schreibst du?!
> MMn ein absolutes No-Go, das mich verwundert, zumal ich auf all meine  Rädern stets stattliche Laufleistungen draufgefahren habe, ohne je solch eine Erfahrung gemacht haben zu müssen.




Nach nicht ganz drei Jahren.  Laufleistung kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mehrere Bikes parallel fahre, u.a. auch eins für's grobe. Es werden aber schon ein paar tausend km gewesen sein. Meist typisch Mittelgebirge. Bei meinen andren Bikes hatte ich bislang nur einmal einen Bruch des Schaltauges, aber dabei war ein Kontakt voraus gegangen.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (7. Juli 2014)

Hi @all, nochmal zu der Gabel, wäre ein Einbau/Betrieb dieser Gabel ohne Probleme möglich?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-tapered-ml15-pushloc-weiss-143273/wg_id-8720


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Juli 2014)

ML 15= Maxle Light 15mm Steckachse. Deine Suntour hat Schnellspanner. Müsstest als mWn neue LR anschaffen bzw. neue Naben oder basteln. Warum tauschst du nicht einfach die Federn?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juli 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Super, danke euch für den Tipp. Schade Florian, war heute in Bonn aber Du hattest Pause sagte das Mädel an der Kasse. Hätte dich gerne mal gesprochen, gut dann spare ich mal auf die Gabel vom Team 7.0. Welche ist das genau in eurem Webshop? Bin das Team Probegefahren und die Gabel war Top.


Die Reba ist eine tolle zuverlässige Gabel. Leider gibt es die Nicht-tapered-Version gerade nicht in unserem Shop. Eine günstigere Alternative, die ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann, ist die Rock Shox 30 Gold TK. Sie spricht sensibel an und macht allgemein einen sehr guten Eindruck. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-30-gold-tk-29-solo-air-100-schwarz-111155

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (7. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> ML 15= Maxle Light 15mm Steckachse. Deine Suntour hat Schnellspanner. Müsstest als mWn neue LR anschaffen bzw. neue Naben oder basteln. Warum tauschst du nicht einfach die Federn?


Das ist meine kurzfristige Lösung, bin letzte Woche das Team 7.0 mit der Rock Shox gefahren, dass hatte mir schon sehr gut gefallen.
Danke euch für die Information...aber die Gabel hat kein Pop Loc? Und die Farbe :-( Das wollte ich schon haben...


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Juli 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Das ist meine kurzfristige Lösung, bin letzte Woche das Team 7.0 mit der Rock Shox gefahren, dass hatte mir schon sehr gut gefallen.
> Danke euch für die Information...aber die Gabel hat kein Pop Loc? Und die Farbe :-( Das wollte ich schon haben...



Mmh... 349€ für die Gabel, dann noch das Geld für ein VR und nochmal etwas für die Steckachse... ich weiß nicht, ob sich so etwas lohnt, wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, das 7.0 zu kaufen. MMn lohnender wären die 20€ für die Federn...


----------



## ders (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radon 

ich habe seit heute mein Swoop 190 7.0 und komme irgendwie mit der Steckachse vorne nicht zurecht...
Man kann das Vorderrad auf der montierten Achse nach links und rechts schieben, ich würde sagen min. 1 Zentimeter.
Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Danke für eine Info


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2014)

Das kann nicht sein weil dann auch die Bremsscheibe im Bremssattel 1cm hin und her zu schieben wäre. Der Schlitz ist aber nur wenige mm breit. Mach mal ein paar Bilder jeweils in der rechten und linken Stellung.


----------



## ders (8. Juli 2014)

genau, das Rad bekommt nur durch den Bremssattel und die darin laufende Scheibe seitlichen halt.
Aber das soll doch nicht so sein oder?
Irgendwelche "Distanzstücke" waren nicht bei der Lieferung.

hier sieht man das Spiel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Juli 2014)

Ich kann es schlecht erkennen, aber scheinbar fehlen die Endkappen (oder eine) der Nabe. Sieht man die nackte Achse ?
Hat die Nabe wenn du sie ausbaust 110mm Einbaubreite ?
Mach mal im ausgebauten Zustand nen Bild der Nabe.


----------



## ders (8. Juli 2014)

Hehe, waren doch "Distanzstücke" dabei, habe sie aber erst nicht gesehen und in der Anleitung von Rockshox darüber nichts gelesen.
Nichts für ungut, ist die erste Steckachse 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich hast du die Achse nicht schon wild angeballert und das Casting geschädigt....
(Ich weiß nicht genau, wann die Achse im Gewinde auf Block geht und wie weit man mit dem Umlegen des Spanners das ganze dann unter das Einbaumaß zusammenzwängen kann, wenn man nicht gegen Distanzen anzieht. Hab das noch nicht ausprobiert und habs auch nicht vor.)


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2014)

eieiei.....


----------



## ders (8. Juli 2014)

nein, ich habe keine Gewalt angewendet, ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass da etwas nicht stimmt, aber das ich am Ende das Problem bin...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Juli 2014)

Gut, dann Kappen rein und alles wird gut. 



> habe sie aber erst nicht gesehen und in der Anleitung von Rockshox darüber nichts gelesen



Wirst du auch nix finden. Die Endkappen gehören zu den Naben und haben mit der RS Gabel nix zu tun. Das bedarf i.d.R. auch keines expliziten Hinweises, dass die drauf gehören. In manchen Naben stekcne die halt recht fest, in anderen lockerer und dann nimmt Radon die vermutlich zum Transport raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (8. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, macht Sinn,

vielen Dank


----------



## ryder71 (10. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern bei meinem Slide 150 SE aus dem Jahre 2013 die vordere Bremse gereinigt, neu belegt und wollte sie wieder einbauen, wobei ich das Gewinde der oberen Halterung überdreht habe. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die verwendete Schraube eigentlich zu kurz war, weshalb diese nur ein paar Milimeter in die Aufnahme der Halterung an der Gabel eingeschraubt werden konnte (deshalb auch das vernudelte Gewinde). Zum Glück konnte das Problem mit einer längeren Schraube behoben werden.

Das alles nur zur Info, vielleicht wurde öfters eine zu kurze Schraube verbaut (habe übrigens die Formula RX mit Adapter für 180er Scheibe montiert).


----------



## Derivator22 (10. Juli 2014)

Hinterbau Slide 140 7.0 das gleiche. Hab die direkt gewechselt. Waren nur 3-4 Gewindegänge... Für die Belastung am Bremssattel mMn zu instabil.


----------



## HLCity (16. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag, ich habe seit ca. 3 Monaten ein Swoop 175 8 Fahrrad. Dort ist ein Float x  CTD verbaut der bisher einwandfrei gearbeitet hat.
Nun habe ich das Problem, das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern, auf einmal sehr stark Ruckt(Schlägt).
Man merkt deutlich einen Schlag bis in den Sattel. 
Dies geschieht nachdem man eingefedert hat und der Dämpfer die Richtung ändert, also ausfedert.
Ich habe alle Buchsen und lager kontrolliert. 
Wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam ausfedern lasse ist dieser Schlag noch Stärker und wird etwas schwächer je schneller der Rebound ist. 
Können sie mir sagen ob der Dämpfer eingeschickt werden muss bzw. was das Problem ist?

MFG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juli 2014)

HLCity schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich habe seit ca. 3 Monaten ein Swoop 175 8 Fahrrad. Dort ist ein Float x  CTD verbaut der bisher einwandfrei gearbeitet hat.
> Nun habe ich das Problem, das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern, auf einmal sehr stark Ruckt(Schlägt).
> Man merkt deutlich einen Schlag bis in den Sattel.
> Dies geschieht nachdem man eingefedert hat und der Dämpfer die Richtung ändert, also ausfedert.
> ...


Hallo, hast Du andere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen? Mir käme da spontan noch die Sattelstütze in den Sinn, die ggf. Luft gezogen haben könnte. Ansonsten ist wie immer eine Ferndiagnose schwer; wenn Dir oder jemand anderem hier im Forum nicht noch die zündende Idee kommt, würde ich das gute Stück zum Service bringen, bevor eventuell noch Folgeschäden entstehen. Möglicherweise kannst Du davor noch bei Fox anrufen, ob das Problem dort bekannt ist und was die dort dazu meinen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

HLCity schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich habe seit ca. 3 Monaten ein Swoop 175 8 Fahrrad. Dort ist ein Float x  CTD verbaut der bisher einwandfrei gearbeitet hat.
> Nun habe ich das Problem, das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern, auf einmal sehr stark Ruckt(Schlägt).
> Man merkt deutlich einen Schlag bis in den Sattel.
> Dies geschieht nachdem man eingefedert hat und der Dämpfer die Richtung ändert, also ausfedert.
> ...



Kannst Du davon ein Video machen ?


----------



## HLCity (17. Juli 2014)

Sattelstütze ist es nicht, hab alles weitere ausgeschlossen.... 
Video kann ich schon machen aber sehen kann man sowas nicht, nur fühlen und teilweise auch hören. 
Ob das im Video klappt... ich versuche es mal


----------



## HLCity (18. Juli 2014)

Nach Rücksprache mit Fox habe ich den Dämpfer heute eingeschickt.
Habe mir gleich mal die Lager am Rahmen genauer angeschaut wo der Dämpfer schon mal raus ist. 
Da knirscht es echt alles so lustig vor sich hin, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich die Zeit wo der Dämpfer weg ist nutze und alle austauche.
Hat jemand ne Liste über die Verbauten Typen ?


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2014)

Ist Sand in den Lagern ? Wenn man mit dem Fingern das Kugellager dreht spürt man das es leicht "eckig" und "ruckelnd" dreht. Eigentlich steht es auf den Dichtungen um welche Lager es sich handelt.


----------



## HLCity (18. Juli 2014)

Jup ist Sand drinne, ja steht drauf hab aber noch nicht alles zerlegt und wollt gerne die Lager schon mal da haben bevor ich damit anfange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfmaniac (19. Juli 2014)

Nabend,

hab mir das Trekkingrad Sunset Via Gt gekauft. An sich bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden (600km), nur seit kurzem spinnt der Sram 10-fach Trigger. Beim hochschalten werden Gänge übersprungen! Es kommt nicht das 'klack' sondern ein anderes Geräusch und ich bin 2 bis 3 Gänge weiter als gewollt. Hab das erste Mal ein Rad mit Sram-Ausstattung. Hab ich da jetzt einfach Pech oder ist sowas eine bekannte Krankheit?

Ansonsten waren auch die Schaltzüge nicht sauber verlegt! Die Züge verlaufen teilweise im Rahmen und dort haben sie sich einmal gekreuzt obwohl sie kreuzungsfrei montiert waren und zusätzlich war noch das Stromkabel mit dazwischen, so dass das über kurz oder lang durchgescheuert worden wäre. Das habe ich selbst geändert.

Hätte den Hinweis gut gefunden, dass wenn ich ein Rad im Megastore kaufe, Garantieabwicklungen auch nur dort zu erledigen sind. Bin extra dort hingefahren um das Rad probe zu fahren, ging aber davon aus, dass ich danach über die ServicePartner 'versorgt' werden kann.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Schaltzüge so wie Du sagst im Rahmen verlaufen und Du dort einiges geändert hast, dann mußt Du danach die Schaltung auch wieder ordnungsgemäß justieren. Das kann man im Megastore machen lassen oder beim Servicepartner. Nach einem Anruf bei der Hotline und der Problemschilderung bekommst Du dann eine Bestätigung ob die Kosten fürs einstellen beim SP übernommen werden.


----------



## surfmaniac (20. Juli 2014)

Schaltung wurde neu eingestellt. Sie schaltet auch sauber, nur der Trigger rastet beim hochschalten nicht nur einen Gang, sondern überspringt mehrere Gänge! Das Schaltwerk hinten macht das dann auch problemlos mit. Runter schalten funktioniert auch problemlos.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2014)

haste mal beim service angerufen ? was haben die gesagt ?


----------



## surfmaniac (20. Juli 2014)

Bisher nur Kontakt via Email. Auch erst Schaltung einstellen....dann nach Bonn kommen bzgl. Garantieabwicklungen. Werde es morgen noch einmal telefonisch versuchen.


----------



## siebenacht (21. Juli 2014)

HLCity schrieb:


> Jup ist Sand drinne, ja steht drauf hab aber noch nicht alles zerlegt und wollt gerne die Lager schon mal da haben bevor ich damit anfange.


Also nach 3 Monaten sollten die Lager noch nicht knirschen. Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle mit Bike-discount oder Radon bzw. mit einem Service-Partner klären, ob Du neue Lager bekommst und der Wechsel der Lager durch einen Service-Partner erfolgt. Der Wechsel der Lager ist ohne Spezialwerkzeug und ohne Erfahrung nicht ganz ohne. 
Am anfälligsten sind die Lager in der Sitzstrebe, da die recht klein sind, dafür aber relativ leicht zu wechseln. Im Horstlink sind zwar die gleichen verbaut, aber doppelt je Seite und damit robuster, dafür der Wechsel aber auch etwas fummeliger. 
Die Lagersätze gibt es auch bei Bike-discount: Lagersatz für Slide AM / ED (müsste auch fürs Swoop 175 passen) oder einzeln mit Schrauben:
Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2
Lager-/Schraubensatz Umlenkhebel/ Sitzstrebe 2
Lager-/Schraubensatz Horstlink 2
Einzeln braucht man folgende Lager:
Hauptlager (über Tretlager) und Umlenkhebel je 2mal: 6902 2RS bzw. 61902-2RS1 (SKF)
Sitzstreben (2mal) und Horstlink (4mal): 688 2RS bzw. 628/8-2RS1 (SKF)

Beim Wechsel Drehmomente für die Schrauben beachten mit ein wenig mittelfester Schraubensicherung auf die Schraubengewinde:
Hauptlager (6er Inbus): 12Nm
Kettenstrebenlager (Horst-Link): 10Nm
Sitzstrebe (Sitzstrebe-Wippe): 8Nm
(Dämpfer (Gleitlager): 6Nm)

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (21. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Also nach 3 Monaten sollten die Lager noch nicht knirschen. Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle mit Bike-discount oder Radon bzw. mit einem Service-Partner klären, ob Du neue Lager bekommst und der Wechsel der Lager durch einen Service-Partner erfolgt. Der Wechsel der Lager ist ohne Spezialwerkzeug und ohne Erfahrung nicht ganz ohne.
> Am anfälligsten sind die Lager in der Sitzstrebe, da die recht klein sind, dafür aber relativ leicht zu wechseln. Im Horstlink sind zwar die gleichen verbaut, aber doppelt je Seite und damit robuster, dafür der Wechsel aber auch etwas fummeliger.
> Die Lagersätze gibt es auch bei Bike-discount: Lagersatz für Slide AM / ED (müsste auch fürs Swoop 175 passen) oder einzeln mit Schrauben:
> Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2
> ...


Kann jemand von Radon hier bestätigen das die Lager für das Swoop 175 8.0 passen, Modell 2013?


----------



## siebenacht (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte vorher ein ED, beim Swoop 2013 sind die gleichen Lager verbaut (leider, denn das kleine 688 in der Sitzstrebe hält nicht so viel aus). Das Foto der Lager stimmt allerdings nicht. 
Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (21. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher ein ED, beim Swoop 2013 sind die gleichen Lager verbaut (leider, denn das kleine 688 in der Sitzstrebe hält nicht so viel aus). Das Foto der Lager stimmt allerdings nicht.
> Gruß 78


Ja die "kleinen" machen Probs :-( danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HLCity (21. Juli 2014)

Hab heute die Lager ausgepresst, zum Teil Versandet zum Teil schon Verrostet.
In den Lagern ist wenn man den Lagerdeckel öffnet so gut wie kein Fett drinne.
Ich habe heute über meine Firma neue SKF Lager bestellt.
Die Lager die Radon anbietet sind wohl die, die auch Original verbaut wurden. Also macht es keinen Sinn sich die 0,50 Cent Lager für Teures Geld zu Kaufen und in 3 Monaten sind sie wieder hinne.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (21. Juli 2014)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hab heute die Lager ausgepresst, zum Teil Versandet zum Teil schon Verrostet.
> In den Lagern ist wenn man den Lagerdeckel öffnet so gut wie kein Fett drinne.
> Ich habe heute über meine Firma neue SKF Lager bestellt.
> Die Lager die Radon anbietet sind wohl die Selben die verbaut wurden also macht es keinen sinn sich die ,50 Cent Lager für Teures Geld zu Kaufen und in 3 Monaten sind sie wieder hinne.


 
Habe mir vor 5 Wochen ein 2014er Slide 150 10.0 geholt.

Ich werd die Performance auch mal gelegentlich bei abgelassener Luft testen und dann ggf. handeln wollen. Welche Lager hast Du denn exakt bestellt und was kosten diese? Oder lohnt erstmal nachschmieren? Womit? Geht PM 600 Military Grease, das man auch für Gabeln verwendet? Wobei es dort ja auf Kunststofdichtungen geschmiert wird. 

Am WE werde ich übrigens die Pike öffnen, da Ansprechverhalten mies (aber wenigsten kein Buchsenwackeln wie bei der Fox Talas).


----------



## HLCity (21. Juli 2014)

Man kann die Lager Sicherlich auch erstmal öffnen und mit einem Zähen Lagerfett voll machen. Sollten sie allerdings bereits Rosten würde ich neue nehmen. 
Die Preise erfahre ich erst morgen. 
Bestellt wurden die die weiter oben auch aufgelistet sind.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. Juli 2014)

> Hab heute die Lager ausgepresst, zum Teil Versandet zum Teil schon Verrostet.
> In den Lagern ist wenn man den Lagerdeckel öffnet so gut wie kein Fett drinne.
> Ich habe heute über meine Firma neue SKF Lager bestellt.
> Die Lager die Radon anbietet sind wohl die, die auch Original verbaut wurden. Also macht es keinen Sinn sich die 0,50 Cent Lager für Teures Geld zu Kaufen und in 3 Monaten sind sie wieder hinne.



Unabhängig vom Hersteller sind die wenigstens Standard-Rillenkugellager vollständig Fett gefüllt. Die werden i.d.R. schlicht für mehr Drehzahl verwendet, da verteilt sich das Zeug gut und mehr wäre eher hinderlich. 

Meine Hinterbau-Lager im Swoop 175 waren auch nach kürzester Zeit verrostet/fest.
Neue rein, diese vorher komplett mit Fett füllen und man hat sehr sehr lange Ruhe.
Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-22#post-11892127


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Kann jemand von Radon hier bestätigen das die Lager für das Swoop 175 8.0 passen, Modell 2013?


Hatte Hier schon mal eine Aufstellung gemacht: Slide 140-150 und Swoop 175 -190 - 210 haben Baugleiche Lager und die Aufstellung von 78 ist perfekt  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Linussoft (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Radons, die hier mitlesen, Hallo ChrisStahl,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Ablauf einer Garantie bei euch:

Am 14.6. habe ich in Bonn ein nagelneues Slide 130 9.0 SL gekauft und am 16.6 abgeholt. Das Rad hat an dem Abend eine kleine Einstellungsrunde mitgemacht, Fahrwerk war leider nicht abgestimmt, aber OK, da weiß ich wie das geht.
Eine knappe Woche später, am 23.6. musste sich das Rad zum ersten mal im richtigen Gelände beweisen. Mein Hometrail (Ich lebe im Rheinland) umfasst dabei ein paar kleinere Abfahrten über Wurzeln, keine Sprünge oder schlimmeres. Auf der ersten dieser Wurzeltrails hat sich dabei die Vorderradfelge zerlegt. Sie ist exakt an der Stoßstelle (also am Verbinder) auseinendergebrochen/gerissen (siehe Bilder im Anhang, ja, der Mantel ist unbeschädigt, den fahre ich heute auch noch...). Dies bedeutete natürlich einen Abflug, bei dem aber auch aufgrund der langsamen Geschwindigkeit nichts weiter passiert ist.
Sofort am nächsten Tag bin ich in Bonn vorbei gefahren und reklamierte die Felge, da ich absolut von einem Materialfehler auging (im übrigen auch die beiden Mitfahrer, die dabei waren). Die Reaktion im Service war anders als Erhofft, man unterstellte mir einen Sturz (Klar bin ich gestürzt, nur war das nicht Ursache, sondern Auswirkung). Da ich in gleicher Woche mit dem Rad in den Urlaub wollte, und ein Vorabtausch verweigert wurde (selbst da habe ich noch Verständnis für), war ich gezwungen, mir eine neue Felge zu besorgen. Glücklicherweise wurde ich in eurem Schnäppchenzelt für kleines Geld fündig. Ich ließ also meine Felge da, die zur Begutachtung zu DT Swiss geschickt werden sollte.
Nun haben wir den 30.7, etwas mehr als 5 Wochen später. Weder auf Anrufe, noch auf eMail bekomme ich eine Reaktion und ich denke nicht, dass ich besonders ungeduldig bin. Ich möchte nichts weiter, als meine defekte Felge ersetzt haben, die bei einem Rad in der Preisklasse mehr als eine Abfahrt halten soll.
Wie komme ich da weiter? 

Gruß

Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Juli 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radons, die hier mitlesen, Hallo ChrisStahl,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Ablauf einer Garantie bei euch:
> 
> ...


Hallo Linussoft, ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt. So können wir den Verbleib Deiner Felge wohl am schnellsten klären. Vermutlich kam einfach noch nichts von DT Swiss zurück. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## httler (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe im April bei Euch ein Slide 130 29" 10.0 erstanden (geiles Bike). Nun ist während meines Radurlaubs am Hinterrad eine Speiche gerissen (zum Glück am letzten Tag).
Was mache ich nun:
- selber eine Speiche besorgen und einbauen? Wo bekomme ich eine Speiche her und schaffe ich es (ohne Vorahnung) das Rad wieder zu zentrieren?
- Muss ich die Felge einschicken? Wenn ja wohin und wie verpacken?
- Kann ich zu einem RADON-Partner gehen und die Reparatur ausführen lassen?
- Gibt MAVIC auf seine Laufräder eine Garantie gegen Speichenbruch?

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen. Will doch wieder fahren.

VG Torsten

P.S. an Bodo Probst
Soll auch schöne Grüße von einem Jörg Schumann ausrichten. Ihr müsstet Euch noch von alten HONDA-Zeiten kennen


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2014)

Eine Speiche selber ersetzen geht, allerdings ist das komplett ohne Vorahnung vielleicht nicht ganz so toll. Am Hinterrad muss dazu auch noch die Kassette ab.
Hab sowas grad selbst hinter mir, du musst eine Speiche in der richtigen Länge kaufen. Die wiederum wird berechnet durch so Sachen wie ERD der Felge (Effective Rim Diameter), Breite der Nabe, etc pp. Im Laufradforum gibts dafür das Spokomat-Tool. Dafür musst du dann aber erstmal die ganzen Spezifikationen zusammensuchen.
Am einfachsten wäre sicherlich, jemand sagt dir hier die Länge der Speiche, oder du fragst den Hersteller der Laufrads. Mir z.B. hat der Service von Sun Ringlé super flott geantwortet.

Ein Service-Partner sollte sowas locker hinkriegen, wie auch jeder andere Fahrradladen.


----------



## Linussoft (31. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Linussoft, ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt. So können wir den Verbleib Deiner Felge wohl am schnellsten klären. Vermutlich kam einfach noch nichts von DT Swiss zurück. Viele Grüße, Florian



Halli Hallo nochmal,

ich hatte dir ja gestern unmittelbar nach deinem Eintrag meine Kontaktdaten und alles Wissenswerte zu dem Thema geschickt. Leider habe ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung darüber. In welchem Zeitraum darf ich mit einer Antwort rechnen?

Linus


----------



## chichoo (31. Juli 2014)

Hi, 
Meine freundin hat sich das swoop 175 6.0 gekauft und irgendwie quietscht die bremse und das immer noch nach ca 30 km , ist das normal und legt sich noch ? Lg
Und danke fuer antworten.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2014)

Hat sie eingebremst?


----------



## Linussoft (1. August 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> Halli Hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich hatte dir ja gestern unmittelbar nach deinem Eintrag meine Kontaktdaten und alles Wissenswerte zu dem Thema geschickt. Leider habe ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung darüber. In welchem Zeitraum darf ich mit einer Antwort rechnen?
> 
> Linus



Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber...

Nun, wie fange ich am besten an...
Also ja, gestern ist nun der erwartete Rückruf von eurem Service passiert. Richtig, er ist passiert, nicht er hat stattgefunden.
Ich habe bewusst eine Nacht drüber geschlafen, um nicht von zu viel Emotionen gesteuert hier eine Antwort zu schreiben. Die Rubrik heißt "Kummerkasten" und da gehört das nun auch hin.

Euer anrufender Kollege, dessen Name ich leider nicht aufgefasst habe, hat mich nun gestern um 15:36 erreicht. Ich durfte mir die ganze Geschichte anhören, die ich jetzt zumindest in Stichworten wiedergeben möchte:

- Felgen wurden am 24.6. von mir abgegeben (richtig)
- Felgen wurden am 26.6. von eurem Kollegen mit einem (paar?) weiter Felgen an DT Swiss in Rheda – Wiedenbrück gesendet.
- Der Kollege ist dann  zwei Wochen in Urlaub gegangen.
- Danach hat er dann festgestllt, dass er von DT keine Rückmeldung bekommen hat.
- Das Paket kam mit defekten Felgen so von DT Swiss zurück und keiner (weder bei Radon noch bei DT Swiss) kann sagen warum (was mich wundert: da steht ein Paket 4 Wochen im Wareneingang und keiner bekommt es mit??)
- vor ein paar Tagen (wir reden jetzt von knapp 6 Wochen Gesamtzeit) hat er die Felgen dann wieder an DT Swiss gesendet.
(bis hier ist das zwar sehr Ärgerlich für mich als Kunden, kann aber passieren...)
- Er (Der Kollege aus dem Service) hat alles richtig gemacht, die (Zitat) "Idioten von DT Swiss" haben das Paket ja vergammelt und zurück gehen lassen. Er hat alles richtig gemacht. zu 100% (ich wiederhole mich, ja, das hat er auch... mehrfach)
- Mein Einwand, wenn er alles richtig gemacht hätte, hätte ich meine Felge repariert wieder, wurde nicht als Argument gelten gelassen.
- Wenn mir das nicht schnell genug geht, könnte ich ja bei DT Swiss "zuätzlich Druck machen" (Mein Einwand: Radon ist für mich alleiniger Ansprechpartner, ich werde mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Lieferanten befassen)
- Er versprach mir nun schnellstens eine Rückmeldung, dass kann aber wieder eine Woche dauern...

Nun, ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht. Das Gespräch ist aus meiner Sicht extrem schlecht gelaufen. Wenn ich als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens einen Kunden anrufe, der seit fast 6 Wochen auf den Austausch einer nagelneuen, defekten Felge wartet und dann stur behaupte "Ich habe alles richtig gemacht, das waren andere", ist das für die Kundenzufriedenheit alles andere als positiv, ja eigentlich sogar eher das gegenteil. 

Ich habe gestern zumindest ordentlich den Kaffee auf gehabt. Mir ist es absolut egal, was ihr mit euren Lieferanten habt, ich will Ersatz für meine nagelneue, defekte Felge.
Für mich klingt das so nach "Der Nervt, ruf den mal einer an!".
Stellt euch mal vor, ich hätte nicht im Schnäppchenzelt eine Felge auf meine Kosten als Ersatz geholt, ich stände heute 6 Wochen (1,5 Monate) ohne Rad da, weil ihr die Felge einschicken musstet. Das nach einer Woche (oder besser: keine 25 Kilometer) dort nicht ein Vorabtausch durchgeführt wurde, hatte mich schon an dem Tag gewundert. Währe ich nicht danach in Urlaub gefahren, hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht. Ich war immer mit H&S zufrieden, werde auch zukünftig mein Zubehör dort kaufen, aber mit der Geschichte habt ihr jetzt schon einiges an Sympatien verspielt, zumindest euer Werkstattpersonal.

Linus


----------



## tane (1. August 2014)

nicht daß dich das jetzt tröstet (mich hats damals mit meinen easton havocs auch nicht):
zu den schwierigsten jobs im "laden" (jetzt mal von technischer konstruktion [bp] & der gesamtstrategie (cs) abgesehen) gehört "service" & reklamationsbehandlung (ich weiss das aus eigener erfahrung...): eigentlich sollte (in einer perfekten welt...) das niemand ohne spezielle psychologische eignungstests & schulungen machen! ohne die einstellung "...the buck stops here!" ist es nur eine frage der zeit, bis kunden schwer verärgert & der mitarbeiter überstresst ist: an anderer stelle im unternehmen kommt man mit einem "schlechten tag" eher durch (im verkauf kauft der kunde halt zur not nixx & geht weg & man hat "seine ruhe", in der reklamationsabteilung klappt sowas wenig bis garnicht. hin & wieder wird aber auch in einer perfekten welt totale kundenzufriedenheit nicht erreichbar sein.
zu "schulungsthemen" die leider zu selten durchgenommen werden gehört auch der erste satz im evangelium fürs service:
der kunde hat mit DIR einen kaufvertrag, NICHT mit dtswiss/grofa/etc./"anderen-idioten" & DU bist gewährleistungspflichtig, NICHT dtswis/...!
natürlich arbeitet auch "das perfekte service" im gravitationsfeld der erde, aber gar-nicht-so-selten gehe ich ins lager & gebe dem kunden ein neues trumm, damit er nicht auf die reklamationsbehandlung von in-unserem-fall-nicht-dtswiss-sondern-anderen idioten warten muss (die anderen idioten haben da aber noch jedesmal ätzende mails von mir bekommen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber...
> 
> Nun, wie fange ich am besten an...
> Also ja, gestern ist nun der erwartete Rückruf von eurem Service passiert. Richtig, er ist passiert, nicht er hat stattgefunden.
> ...


Hallo Linus,

ich kann Deine Reaktion verstehen und möchte mich dafür entschuldigen, dass die Bearbeitung der Reklamation sich in Deinem Falle verzögert. Meines Erachtens liegt der Fehler unserer Werkstatt darin, dass der Rückläufer Deinem Fall nicht erneut versandt wurde, sondern dass darauf gewartet wurde, dass der bearbeitende Mitarbeiter den Fall nach seinem Urlaub weiter bearbeitet. Diesem wurde jedoch, wie ich das verstanden habe, nicht mitgeteilt, dass die Felge unbearbeitet in unserem Haus weilt.

Das ist schief gelaufen, wie gesagt: Sorry!

Den Mitarbeiter, um den es geht, möchte ich jedoch in Schutz nehmen; er wusste schlicht nicht, dass die Felge ein unbearbeiteter Rückläufer war. Er ging davon aus, sie sei noch bei DT.

Long story short: Die Felge wird erneut eingesendet und ich hoffe sehr, dass dieses Mal alles glatt läuft und Du die Felge schnellstmöglich wieder bekommst.

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## emek (5. August 2014)

Habe das Slide 130 Modell 8.0.
Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen dass die  oberen Dämpferaufnahme Spiel aufweisst. Der Dämpfer lässt sich ca. 1 mm nach rechts oder links bewegen. Hinterbauschrauben sind korrekt angezogen, Dämpferschraube ebenfalls.
Sind bei mir die falschen Führungsbuchsen verbaut worden?
Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung ?
(Sollten M 8 x 22.2 die passenden sein?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonia_MTB (5. August 2014)

Habe mir im Januar ein Slide 150 9.0 Modell 2013 geholt, aus gesundheitlichen gründen konnte ich bis jetzt nicht fahren. Habe das Bike dann mit nach Saalbach in den Urlaub genommen. Gestern 1. Abfahrt mit dem neuen Fahrrad. Auf der 1. Runde Milka Line ist dann auch schon die obere Schaltrolle vom Schaltwerk fliegen gegangen. Ende vom Lied Schaltwerk krumm. Hat hier natürlich niemand da. Kosten 180€ bei Bestellung.
Auf dem Übergabe Zettel steht alle Schrauben nachgezogen. Bin wirklich enttäuscht, dass bei der 1. Abfahrt das ding schon auseinander fällt. Bei [email protected] ist keiner zuständig für das Problem. Sollte mich an den [email protected] wenden. Dort antwortet aber niemand. 
Sehr unschön


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Habe mir im Januar ein Slide 150 9.0 Modell 2013 geholt, aus gesundheitlichen gründen konnte ich bis jetzt nicht fahren. Habe das Bike dann mit nach Saalbach in den Urlaub genommen. Gestern 1. Abfahrt mit dem neuen Fahrrad. Auf der 1. Runde Milka Line ist dann auch schon die obere Schaltrolle vom Schaltwerk fliegen gegangen. Ende vom Lied Schaltwerk krumm. Hat hier natürlich niemand da. Kosten 180€ bei Bestellung.
> Auf dem Übergabe Zettel steht alle Schrauben nachgezogen. Bin wirklich enttäuscht, dass bei der 1. Abfahrt das ding schon auseinander fällt. Bei [email protected] ist keiner zuständig für das Problem. Sollte mich an den [email protected] wenden. Dort antwortet aber niemand.
> Sehr unschön



Musst du bitte, wenn du das Bike in Bonn gekauft hast in den Megastore kommen, Unterlagen und Bike mitbringen - normaler Weg bei einer Reklamation.
Hast du eventuell eine Kettenführung etc. montiert ??


----------



## Colonia_MTB (5. August 2014)

Das Problem ist, das ich noch bis Sonntag in Saalbach im Bikeurlaub bin. Habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes Schaltritzel montieren lassen. Doch leider springt die Kette ab und an vom Ritzel und schleift am Käfig. 
Ich kann so fahren, was zwar unangenehm ist, aber für mich ok wäre. Denn meinen Bikurlaub nach einem Tag beenden liegt nicht in meinem Sinn oder hier ein Bike für 59€ am Tag zu leihen. 
Ich kann gerne am Montag in den Megastore kommen. Es war eine C-Guide Kettenführung verbaut.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (5. August 2014)

Das Problem ist, das ich noch bis Sonntag in Saalbach im Bikeurlaub bin. Habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes Schaltritzel montieren lassen. Doch leider springt die Kette ab und an vom Ritzel und schleift am Käfig. 
Ich kann so fahren, was zwar unangenehm ist, aber für mich ok wäre. Denn meinen Bikurlaub nach einem Tag beenden liegt nicht in meinem Sinn oder hier ein Bike für 59€ am Tag zu leihen.
Es wäre eine C-Guide Kettenführung verbaut.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das ich noch bis Sonntag in Saalbach im Bikeurlaub bin. Habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes Schaltritzel montieren lassen. Doch leider springt die Kette ab und an vom Ritzel und schleift am Käfig.
> Ich kann so fahren, was zwar unangenehm ist, aber für mich ok wäre. Denn meinen Bikurlaub nach einem Tag beenden liegt nicht in meinem Sinn oder hier ein Bike für 59€ am Tag zu leihen.
> Ich kann gerne am Montag in den Megastore kommen. Es war eine C-Guide Kettenführung verbaut.



Dann ist bestimmt die Kette nicht richtig gelängt worden…...


----------



## emek (6. August 2014)

emek schrieb:


> Habe das Slide 130 Modell 8.0.
> Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen dass die  oberen Dämpferaufnahme Spiel aufweisst. Der Dämpfer lässt sich ca. 1 mm nach rechts oder links bewegen. Hinterbauschrauben sind korrekt angezogen, Dämpferschraube ebenfalls.
> Sind bei mir die falschen Führungsbuchsen verbaut worden?
> Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung ?
> (Sollten M 8 x 22.2 die passenden sein?)


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Auf der 1. Runde Milka Line ist dann auch schon die obere Schaltrolle vom Schaltwerk fliegen gegangen. Ende vom Lied Schaltwerk krumm. Hat hier natürlich niemand da. Kosten 180€ bei Bestellung.
> Auf dem Übergabe Zettel steht alle Schrauben nachgezogen. Bin wirklich enttäuscht,



Kein Radhändler zieht bei einer Übergabe die Schrauben der Schaltrollen nach.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (6. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Dann ist bestimmt die Kette nicht richtig gelängt worden…...


Euer Verkäufer im Store sagte mir, passt ohne Änderungen an mein Bike.
Dadurch geht auch sicher keine Schaltrolle fliegen.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (6. August 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Radhändler zieht bei einer Übergabe die Schrauben der Schaltrollen nach.


Okay, dann darf die Schaltrolle nach der 1. Abfahrt natürlich fliegen gehen.

Der Händler in Saalbach hat dann freundlicherweise die Dämpferaufnahme und die Befestigungen der Leitungen festegezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (6. August 2014)

mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du ärger hattest mit dem rad, was echt doof ist und es nur verständlich ist, dass du deinem ärger luft machst. Es ist echt nicht gerade klug gewesen mit einem flammenneuen, niemals zuvor getestetem Rad in den Bike Urlaub zu fahren.

das macht man doch nicht.. eine testfahrt, nur eine, wird doch wohl möglich gewesen sein. Was hättest du denn gemacht, wenn sich vor Ort herausgestellt hätte, dass dir die Geo nicht passt? Oder das dir der Sattel nach 15 Minuten so weh tut, dass ein weiterfahren nicht möglich ist? Das war schon sehr blauäugig von dir muss ich mal sagen.

aber da kenn ich genügend leute, die so verfahren.. Freitag gehts in die Alpen und Montag wird nen neues Rad bestellt. Da kann ich manchmal echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Unter Anderem bedarf auch ein Fox Fahrwerk eine etwas längere Einfahrzeit bis das anständig funktioniert und vor Ort mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung anfangen, bei flammenneuen Buchsen in Gabel und Dämpfer. Ürgs...

was nichts daran ändert, dass ein Mangel ärgerlich ist. Wäre das bei einer Testfahrt aufgefallen, wäre es aber nur halb so ärgerlich gewesen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Euer Verkäufer im Store sagte mir, passt ohne Änderungen an mein Bike.
> Dadurch geht auch sicher keine Schaltrolle fliegen.



Wenn man deine Beiträge verfolgt, beschäftigst du dich seit Februar, also über 6 Monaten mit dem Bike und der Kettenführung und es wurde auch eine Kettenverlängerung vorgeschlagen. Am 31.5 standest du mit Fox in Kontakt wegen deiner Gabel und dem Einbau von Spacern.
Dass du das Bike erst vor 3 Tagen in Benutzung genommen hast, stimmt also definitiv nicht. Lass demnächst Montage und Reparaturarbeiten in einer Fachwerkstatt durchführen, dann hast du auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (6. August 2014)

Weil ich das Rad bei einem bekannten schon gefahren bin. Wenn ich das Rad kaufe und mir gesagt wird wir machen eine Inspektion und 1 Stunde drauf warte gehe ich davon aus, dass das Rad funktioniert.

Wenn ich auf der Arbeit eine Inspektion am Auto mache, fällt doch auch kein Rad ab


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Weil ich das Rad bei einem bekannten schon gefahren bin. Wenn ich das Rad kaufe und mir gesagt wird wir machen eine Inspektion und 1 Stunde drauf warte gehe ich davon aus, dass das Rad funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn ich auf der Arbeit eine Inspektion am Auto mache, fällt doch auch kein Rad ab



Die Diskussion hier bringt nichts. Du hast ein Bike vor 6 Monaten gekauft und bist damit gefahren, hast eine Kettenführung montiert, Einstellarbeiten gemacht und hier im Forum diverse Male nach Rat gefragt, bist also auch in deinen Arbeiten unsicher. Schaltwerkschrauben zieht kein Händler nach genausowenig wie ein Autohändler Schrauben am Drehzahlmesser, wenn du mit den Vergleichen um dich rum schmeisst. Die Behauptungen, dass das Rad nie benutzt wurde und 6 Mannte seit Kauf unbenutzt rumstand und du jetzt dadurch bedingt einen versauten Urlaub hast, nimmt dir keiner ab. Trotzdem schade und du tust uns leid.
Bring das Bike nach dem Urlaub in den Megastore zu Herrn Trimborn und wir checken das mal durch, bevor dir noch die gesamte Schaltung samt Kettenführung um die Ohren fliegt. Abgesehen davon mögen Schalträdchen keine Ketten, die geöffnet und nicht mit einem neuen Kettenstift richtig vernietet werden.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (6. August 2014)

Wenn eine Runde vor der Tür eine richtige Benutzung des Rades ist, dann Hut ab. Dann bin ich gespannt, was bis Sonntag noch alles abfällt, wenn das Rad dafür benutzt, wofür es gebaut ist


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hier bringt nichts. Du hast ein Bike vor 6 Monaten gekauft und bist damit gefahren, hast eine Kettenführung montiert, Einstellarbeiten gemacht und hier im Forum diverse Male nach Rat gefragt, bist also auch in deinen Arbeiten unsicher. Schaltwerkschrauben zieht kein Händler nach genausowenig wie ein Autohändler Schrauben am Drehzahlmesser, wenn du mit den Vergleichen um dich rum schmeisst. Die Behauptungen, dass das Rad nie benutzt wurde und 6 Mannte seit Kauf unbenutzt rumstand und du jetzt dadurch bedingt einen versauten Urlaub hast, nimmt dir keiner ab. Trotzdem schade und du tust uns leid.
> Bring das Bike nach dem Urlaub in den Megastore zu Herrn Trimborn und wir checken das mal durch, bevor dir noch die gesamte Schaltung samt Kettenführung um die Ohren fliegt.



Was einem alles auf einer Runde um den Block so auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (6. August 2014)

emek schrieb:


> Habe das Slide 130 Modell 8.0.
> Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen dass die  oberen Dämpferaufnahme Spiel aufweisst. Der Dämpfer lässt sich ca. 1 mm nach rechts oder links bewegen. Hinterbauschrauben sind korrekt angezogen, Dämpferschraube ebenfalls.
> Sind bei mir die falschen Führungsbuchsen verbaut worden?
> Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung ?
> (Sollten M 8 x 22.2 die passenden sein?)


Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mehrfach. Lieder hatten damals die Kummerleidenden nicht die Lösung des Problems hier gepostet. Ja Buchsen sind 8 x 22,2. Vermutlich sind da die Fox-Buchsen im Rockshocks-Dämpfer verbaut. Die neuen Gleitlager von Fox haben zusätzlich eine seitliche Gleitfläche, ca. 1mm. Hatte damals auch empfohlen, die alten Schrottgleitlager im RS-Dämpfer gegen die neuen Gleitlager von Fox zu tauschen.
Gruß 78


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Okay, dann darf die Schaltrolle nach der 1. Abfahrt natürlich fliegen gehen.



Nö, aber das ist dann die "Schuld" von SRAM oder Shimano und nicht vom Radhändler. Vielleicht kapierst du es so. Wenn du eine Lichtmaschine einbaust, bist du verantwortlich für die Befestigungsschrauben am Motor und nicht für die Schrauben, die die Maschine zusammenhalten.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (6. August 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, aber das ist dann die "Schuld" von SRAM oder Shimano und nicht vom Radhändler. Vielleicht kapierst du es so. Wenn du eine Lichtmaschine einbaust, bist du verantwortlich für die Befestigungsschrauben am Motor und nicht für die Schrauben, die die Maschine zusammenhalten.


Kannst dich entspannen. Ich fahr Montag zum Store dann klär ich das da. Brauch mir nichts unterstellen zu lassen.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2014)

Ich bin vollkommen entspannt. Werden in Zukunft aber um Autowerkstätten einen grossen Bogen machen, wo ein Slide draussen stehen sollte.


----------



## emek (6. August 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mehrfach. Lieder hatten damals die Kummerleidenden nicht die Lösung des Problems hier gepostet. Ja Buchsen sind 8 x 22,2. Vermutlich sind da die Fox-Buchsen im Rockshocks-Dämpfer verbaut. Die neuen Gleitlager von Fox haben zusätzlich eine seitliche Gleitfläche, ca. 1mm. Hatte damals auch empfohlen, die alten Schrottgleitlager im RS-Dämpfer gegen die neuen Gleitlager von Fox zu tauschen.
> Gruß 78


Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Habe auch einen der anderen Kummerleidenden (slowlifter) angeschrieben.
Mir kommt es halt komisch vor das die Buchse breiter wie die beiden Distanzstücke plus Dämpferauge sind...
Gerne darf sich hier auch mal das Radon Team äussern... LG Armin


----------



## divzeploe (9. August 2014)

Auch wenn mein Kummer nach Leiden auf hohem Niveau klingen mag:
Nahe zu alle Slide Modelle des 2014 Jahrgangs sind reduziert, bis auf das 8.0. wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass sich das 8.0 auch reduziert wird. Ich lechze danach, kann es mir aber beim derzeitige Preis nicht leisten und habe die Befürchtung, dass es vergriffen sein wird, bevor ich das Geld habe. Wenn es mit den WL Modell preislich gleichziehen würde würde ich sofort zuschlage. (Mit einem zwinkernden Auge) Ich will es haben!


----------



## Derivator22 (9. August 2014)

Was spricht gegen das WL?


----------



## divzeploe (9. August 2014)

In erster Linie die Farbe der Applikationen, sonst eigentlich nichts. Gut ich hätte lieber die XT-Bremsen, aber wenn ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit bekommen könnte keine Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen wäre das toll.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn eine Runde vor der Tür eine richtige Benutzung des Rades ist, dann Hut ab. Dann bin ich gespannt, was bis Sonntag noch alles abfällt, wenn das Rad dafür benutzt, wofür es gebaut ist


Du hattest einen Schaden der so nicht vorkommen sollte das ist Richtig. Die Kettenführung kann sehr wohl was mit den Schaden zu tun haben. Was mich Ärgert ist dein Darstellung von Radon du stellst dein Bike als Billigkram hin. wegen was :
An deinen Schaltwerk hat sich eine Schaltrolle Verabschiedet , Ich bin auch Z. M. Meister und als solcher Sag ich dir wenn
das Ding an einen 8000.- Speise Eis verbaut währe hätten den Fehler auch keiner Gefunden, wenn du soviel von deinen
Bike hältst Schade ich denke es gibt noch andere Gründe außer Billig ein Radon zu Kaufen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn eine Runde vor der Tür eine richtige Benutzung des Rades ist, dann Hut ab. Dann bin ich gespannt, was bis Sonntag noch alles abfällt, wenn das Rad dafür benutzt, wofür es gebaut ist


Du hattest einen Schaden der so nicht vorkommen sollte das ist Richtig. Die Kettenführung kann sehr wohl was mit den Schaden zu tun haben. Was mich Ärgert ist dein Darstellung von Radon du stellst dein Bike als Billigkram hin. wegen was :
An deinen Schaltwerk hat sich eine Schaltrolle Verabschiedet , Ich bin auch Z. M. Meister und als solcher Sag ich dir wenn
das Ding an einen 8000.- Speise Eis verbaut währe hätten den Fehler auch keiner Gefunden, wenn du soviel von deinen
Bike hältst Schade ich denke es gibt noch andere Gründe außer Billig ein Radon zu Kaufen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn eine Runde vor der Tür eine richtige Benutzung des Rades ist, dann Hut ab. Dann bin ich gespannt, was bis Sonntag noch alles abfällt, wenn das Rad dafür benutzt, wofür es gebaut ist


Du hattest einen Schaden der so nicht vorkommen sollte das ist Richtig. Die Kettenführung kann sehr wohl was mit den Schaden zu tun haben. Was mich Ärgert ist dein Darstellung von Radon du stellst dein Bike als Billigkram hin. wegen was :
An deinen Schaltwerk hat sich eine Schaltrolle Verabschiedet , Ich bin auch Z. M. Meister und als solcher Sag ich dir wenn
das Ding an einen 8000.- Speise Eis verbaut währe hätten den Fehler auch keiner Gefunden, wenn du soviel von deinen
Bike hältst Schade ich denke es gibt noch andere Gründe außer Billig ein Radon zu Kaufen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (10. August 2014)

leute, leute, wenn die radons so eine billigsch... sind so kauft euch doch ein spezialisiertes- oder kanonentaler-bike ums gleiche geld! - dann wisst ihr was ihr habt: billigstkomponenten (bei denen schaltröllchen sicher genausooft oder -selten davonfliegen) an rahmen-die-aus-der-gleichen-großserienfertigung-wie-radon-stammen! da kriegt ihr deorekurbeln an €3500 bikes etc. - aber dafür habt ihr dann was "ganz spezialisiertes" mit markenprestige!


----------



## seele (10. August 2014)

ausserem sind die teile massenware, da kann bei aller kontrolle immer mal was sein,weil das wird auch nur von menschen gebaut!


----------



## JanKi (10. August 2014)

Hallo Radon Team!

Bei meinem Ende März gelieferten Swoop 175 7.0 habe ich heute festgestellt, dass der Steuersatz etwas "unrund" läuft und z.T. knirscht. Habe dann die Gabel mal ausgebaut - das obere Lager läuft einwandfrei aber das untere, größere Lager fühlt sich an als ob da mehr Sand als Fett drin ist. Daher meine Frage: Kann man nur dieses eine Lager tauschen? Der Rest vom Steuersatz ist ja in Ordnung. Konnte leider in den einschlägigen Shops nichts finden.

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal...
Jan


----------



## seele (10. August 2014)

die lager kannst du austauschen ja.
musst nur auf die bezeichnung und die größe achten (steht auf dem lager)


----------



## slowlifter (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

habe mir noch vor 1,5 Wochen ein Slide 150 9.0 geholt und konnte es in Saalbach auch ausgiebig nutzen und geniessen. Nicht so schoen ist diesmal die Rahmenverarbeitung. Die Aufnahmen fuer die Wippen sind deutlich unterschiedlich breit. Die Lager sind auch mehrere Milimeter deutlich unterschiedlich eingepresst (laut Radon per Mail kein Mangel), dazu gesellt sich dann noch Spiel an der rechten Wippe. Werde das Ganze dann in Bonn ueberpruefen lassen. Vorab wollte ich hier schonmal fragen, ob ihr evtl. auch ausgepraegte Unterschiede auf den Wippenaufnahmen habt. Fuer meinen Geschmack wurde da in Fernost unsauber gearbeitet.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2014)

JanKi schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team!
> 
> Bei meinem Ende März gelieferten Swoop 175 7.0 habe ich heute festgestellt, dass der Steuersatz etwas "unrund" läuft und z.T. knirscht. Habe dann die Gabel mal ausgebaut - das obere Lager läuft einwandfrei aber das untere, größere Lager fühlt sich an als ob da mehr Sand als Fett drin ist. Daher meine Frage: Kann man nur dieses eine Lager tauschen? Der Rest vom Steuersatz ist ja in Ordnung. Konnte leider in den einschlägigen Shops nichts finden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jan, bitte wende Dich direkt an die Service-Hotline von H&S Bike-Discount, dort wird man Dir helfen können. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## filiale (11. August 2014)

Haste mal Bilder damit man besser vergleichen kann um welche Stelle es sich exakt handelt (mit Deiner Beschreibung hat man nur eine Begrenzte Vorstellung welche Stelle Du exakt meinst). Danke.


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

Bilder gehen erst spaeter. Ich meine die vom Rahmen abgehenden Aufnahmen an die die Wippen drangeschraubt werden. Diese sind bei mir unterschiedlich lang mit dem Effekt das die beiden Wippenlager unterschiedlich tief eingepresst sind, um dies auszugleichen. Ich dachte bisher, dass die Lager immer identisch tief in die Wippen eingepresst sind, sprich das es nur eine korrekte Positionierung gibt. Nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man die Lager tauscht. Deshalb mein Interesse, ob das bei anderen auch der Fall ist.

Auf der Seite wo die Aufnahme kuerzer ist, ist um die Lagerschraube auch Spiel spuerbar. Ich vermute, dass das Lager nicht ganz festsitzt. Bin wie gesagt gespannt was in Bonn dazu gesagt wird. Neu einpressen wird ja nicht helfen, wenn die Aufnahmen des Rahmens von der Laenge nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)




----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man, dass der sichtbare Teil des Metalls rechts breiter als links ausfaellt. Auf dem zweiten Bild den Grund, da Rahmen nicht symmetrisch. Auf Bild drei steht die Schraube weiter raus. Auf Bild 4 liegt die Schraube weiter innen. Neben der nicht so schoenen Optik vermute ich mal, dass das so nicht sein soll. Dazu kommt rechts Spiel.Das die Lager unterschiedlich eingepresst sind ist natuerlich dann die Folge der fehlenden Symmetrie.


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)




----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

falls das an mich geht, was hat ein tretlager mit den Wippen zu tun?


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> falls das an mich geht, was hat ein tretlager mit den Wippen zu tun?





 




Da die Lageraufnahme asymmetrisch ist, wegen der Kettenführung, auch die untere und die obere Führung.


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

also soll die aufnahme der wippen asymmetrisch sein und die lager unterschiedlich tief eingepresst? habe ich bisher bei keinem swoop oder slide gehabt. fuer ein beispielbild waere ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

bei den unteren hauptlagern habe ich dies uebrigens nicht feststellen koennen. dort sind die Schrauben gleich tief eingeschraubt. Dies laesst ja vermuten, dass die Lager gleich tief eingepresst sind.


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

werde diese woche dann auch nocjmal bei den bikes im megastore schauen. muesste dann ja bei allem bikes an den wippen so sein wenn es so normal ist.


----------



## filiale (11. August 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> werde diese woche dann auch nocjmal bei den bikes im megastore schauen.



das wäre mal sehr geil


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

gibt es denn hier slide oder swoop fahrer bei denen es genauso aussieht. wenn es so die Norm ist, muesste sich ja jemand melden.


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2014)

Ich fahre ein Swoop aber ich komme einfach nach Hinter was dein Problem ist? Ist asymmetrisch okay, bei mir auch!


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

ob bei dir die Hauptlager rahmenbedingt in den beiden Wippen unterschiedlich tief eingepresst sind.


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2014)

Schau


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2014)

Ich hab gekuckt, aber irgendwie werd ich aus den Fotos nicht so ganz schlau. Auf was genau soll ich da achten?

// Edit
Vielleicht nochmal F5 drücken vor dem Antworten...

// Edit2
Bei mir isses links ungefähr 1-1,5mm tiefer eingepresst.
Ist das sehr wichtig, d.h. sollte man unbedingt darauf achten, wenn man mal die Lager ersetzen muss?


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

sind deine Lager gleich tief eingepresst, sieht man ja nur von der Schraubenseite aus.

finde die aufnahmen an deinem swoop uebrigens eher symmetrisch.


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

@spoon

mit links meinst du nichtantriebsseite? bei mir ist es auf der Antriebsseite wesentlich tiefer drin. dort ist die Schraube in der Wippe tiefer drin. auf der nichtantriebseite ist das lager nur ca. 1 mm tief in der wippe drin. der schraubenkopf schaut halt staerker raus.

habe leider keine ahnung ob das wichtig ist. waere halt interessant zu wissen, ob die die schonmal lager in der wippe gewechselt haben diese einfach irgendwie einpressen. Dachte bisher immer, dass es im Lagersitz einen Anschlag gibt.

Was mich halt hellhoerig gemacht hat, ist leichtes Spiel in der Wippe bei einem neuen bike. Da die Schraube fest ist, kann doch nur das Lager im Lagersitz Spiel haben. Verwinde ich die Wippe seitlich spuere ich Spiel zwischen Schraubenkopf und Wippe.

Wenn das nichts miteinander zu tun hat auch fein, sofern das Spiel beseitigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2014)

Ne, sieht so ähnlich wie bei @haekel72 aus, links (nicht-Antriebsseite) ist das Lager minimal weiter drin. Ohne die Diskussion wäre mir das nie aufgefallen, und Spiel scheint da auch keines zu sein. Allerdings knackt es ganz leicht, wenn ich bei der Verbindung von Hinterbau und Wippe oben von links nach rechts bewege, vielleicht auch mal wieder saubermachen...


----------



## slowlifter (11. August 2014)

danke fuer die info. vielleicht bin ich auch etwas sensibel, aber insbesondere auf meinem ersten Bild sieht man die Abweichung fuer meinen Geschmack schon sehr deutlich.


----------



## maik76 (12. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wollte hier auch noch mal von meinem Kummer berichten. Wollte mein Black Sin 2014er auf zweifach Antrieb umrüsten. Dazu müsste ich den Umwerferzug erneuern. Also dachte ich mir alten Zug raus und neuen rein. Aber nix da. Der Rahmen hat wohl eine durchgehende innenliegende Zugführung. Aber auf Höhe Mitte Unterrohr kann ich den Zug nicht weiter durchführen. Der stößt irgendwo gegen. Nach kurzem Telefonat mit H&S sollte ich das Bike vorbeibringen. Gerade eben abgeliefert. In der Werkstatt meinte man dann ob ich es auch mit einem Liner probiert. Habe dann erklärt, dass ein Liner nicht durch die Zugführung passt und der Rahmen doch eine innenliegende Zugführung hat. In der Werkstatt meinten sie dann sie würden dich das mal anschauen und in zwei Tagen melden. Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ist das bei jemanden auch schon so aufgetreten? Finde es halt komisch, das man an einem neuen Rad nicht mal eben nen Schaltzug wechseln kann.


----------



## seele (12. August 2014)

das ist dann wieder der nachteil von "hübscher aufgeräumter optik"
dann lieber externe durchgehende züge ohne schweissperlen auf der stirn...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. August 2014)

> Dachte bisher immer, dass es im Lagersitz einen Anschlag gibt.



Bei meinem 2014er Swoop sind die Lager mit dem Aussenring an eine Anschlagkante in der Wippe verpresst, so wie es üblich ist.
Sprich: falsch / zu tief/ nicht tief genug einpressen kann man da nicht. Ein Lager gehört bis zum Anschlag eingepresst. So habe ich es beim Lagertausch meines Hinterbaus auch gemacht.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob die Lagersitztiefe in der Wippe r/l unterschiedlich war bzw. habe es nicht gemessen. Das silberne was du innen siehst sind nur von innen eingesteckte Distanzscheiben aus Alu, evtl. haben die auch r/l eine unterschiedliche Dicke.



### Edit: Hier auf dem Bild aus dem H&S shop sieht man die Alu-Distanzen. Diese stecken von innen an den Lagern, der Konussitz steht nach aussen und nimmt den Konus der Schraube (unter dem Schraubenkopf) auf.

In wie weit die Distanzen r/l unterschiedlich sind oder ob die Lagersitze in der Wippe unterschieldich tief ausgefräst sind, muss ich mal nachgucken.


----------



## slowlifter (12. August 2014)

danke fuer deine rueckmeldung. bestaerkt mich in meiner vermutung das bei meinem bike etwas nicht stimmt. hatte slides aus 2012 und 2013 und ein 2014 swoop. Bei keinem sind mir deutlich unterschiedlich tief eingepresste Lager an der Wippe aufgefallen. Sollten die Lageranschlaege auf linker und rechter Wippe unterschiedlich tief sein koennte sich Radon ja hier kurz dazu melden. Das mehr an sichtbarer Distanzhuelse entspricht uebrigens der unterschiedlichen Einpresstiefe. Dazu kommt halt noch Spiel.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. August 2014)

So gerade im Keller geguckt: Beide Seiten sehen nach Augenmass symmetrisch aus bei mir, was den Überstand der Aluhülse nach innen angeht, als auch die Position des Lagers in der Wippe, wie auch dem Überstand des Schraubenkopfes in Bezug zur Wippe.
Nix gemessen, nur eben per Auge gepeilt.


----------



## slowlifter (13. August 2014)

passt schon, danke. Nach Besuch in Bonn am Donnerstag werde ich hoffentlich mehr wissen. Mich wundert nur, dass mir Radon sogar noch bestaetigt hat, dass unterschiedliche Einpresstiefen kein Problem waeren. Bei einer definierten Einpresstiefe durch einen Anschlag doch eigentlich gar nicht moeglich. Bei geschaetzt rund 2-3mm Differenz ja wohl auch keine Fertigungstoleranz.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2014)

Berichte dann bitte auch, was dabei rumgekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (13. August 2014)

mach ich. aus meiner Sicht hilft nur neue wippe und lager und korrekt einpressen. passt es dann wegen dem rahmen nicht, neuer rahmen. 

Nach dem Abwiegeln im Vorfeld per Mail wird das sicherlich ein interessantes Gespraech.

Bike hat in Saalbach uebrigens Sau Spass gemacht, freu mich schon im Bergischen Land damit rumzukurven.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> mach ich. aus meiner Sicht hilft nur neue wippe und lager und korrekt einpressen. passt es dann wegen dem rahmen nicht, neuer rahmen.
> 
> Nach dem Abwiegeln im Vorfeld per Mail wird das sicherlich ein interessantes Gespraech.
> 
> Bike hat in Saalbach uebrigens Sau Spass gemacht, freu mich schon im Bergischen Land damit rumzukurven.


Was hier ist 1. Lager ist nicht komplett eingepresst  2. Dasselbe wegen Farbe hinter den Lager also Hebel ab und Lager
raus und prüfen wenn man das nicht selbst machen will dann den Hebel oder wenn man sich das nicht traut Bike zu Radon.
Aber alle anderen Vermutungen sind sehr unwahrscheinlich. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Was hier ist 1. Lager ist nicht komplett eingepresst  2. Dasselbe wegen Farbe hinter den Lager also Hebel ab und Lager
> raus und prüfen wenn man das nicht selbst machen will dann den Hebel oder wenn man sich das nicht traut Bike zu Radon.
> Aber alle anderen Vermutungen sind sehr unwahrscheinlich. Gruß Bodo


Übrigens sowas kann man nach Absprache mit Radon auch auf den Winter schieben weil da gar nix Schaden nimmt .


----------



## slowlifter (13. August 2014)

Hallo Bodo danke fuer deine Rueckmeldung. Dann werde ich am Donnerstag deine Empfehlung so an die Werkstatt weitergeben. Erklaert dass aus deiner Sicht auch Spiel in der Wippe? Wegen dem Spiel habe ich halt Sorge, dass etwas kaputt gehen koennte.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

Mir können nicht immer von Ausgehen das nur top Fachleute die Rahmen montieren deswegen stecken die Rahmen kleine Fehler locker weg. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

Mir können nicht immer von Ausgehen das nur top Fachleute die Rahmen montieren deswegen stecken die Rahmen kleine Fehler locker weg. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu den 2013 Slide Modellen. Sind die Rahmen Lackiert oder Pulverbeschichtet?


----------



## magel (14. August 2014)

Moin,

ich habe eine "Delle" in meinem ZR Race Rahmen entdeckt und sofort ein paar Bilder gemacht und dem Bike-Discount Kontakt geschickt. Dort habe ich auch zügig eine Antwort erhalten , dass ich doch bitte meine Rahmennummer und meine Rechnung per Mail schicken soll. Dies ist von mir ebenfalls unverzüglich gemacht worden. Der Fall läuft unter der Ticketnr [hs#201407291002331].
Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail aus der Werkstatt erhalten, dass ich meine Telefonnummer hinterlassen solle. Dies wurde dann ebenfalls von mir gemacht.

Leider meldet sich der entsprechende Mitarbeiter nicht mehr bei mir... dies betrifft die werkstatt und auch seine personenbezogene Mailadresse. Das  finde ich wirklich etwas schade, da der Support zuerst vorbildlich gearbeitet hat.

Gruß Magel


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. August 2014)

Hallo Magel,

wenn du dien Rad online bestellt hast, ruf doch am besten noch einmal unter: 02225/8888-132 an und schildere dort dein Problem. Momentan ist aufgrund der Hochsaison sehr viel los, insofern können die Fälle nur nach und nach abgearbeitet werden. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## slowlifter (14. August 2014)

Rueckmeldung wird noch dauern, stehe mit nem Platten auf der Autobahn ​


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu den 2013 Slide Modellen. Sind die Rahmen Lackiert oder Pulverbeschichtet?


Die 13er Rahmen die nicht Elox. sind haben Lack. Gruß Bodo


----------



## magel (15. August 2014)

magel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eine "Delle" in meinem ZR Race Rahmen entdeckt und sofort ein paar Bilder gemacht und dem Bike-Discount Kontakt geschickt. Dort habe ich auch zügig eine Antwort erhalten , dass ich doch bitte meine Rahmennummer und meine Rechnung per Mail schicken soll. Dies ist von mir ebenfalls unverzüglich gemacht worden. Der Fall läuft unter der Ticketnr [hs#201407291002331].
> Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail aus der Werkstatt erhalten, dass ich meine Telefonnummer hinterlassen solle. Dies wurde dann ebenfalls von mir gemacht.
> ...


 

Ich muss Radon wirklich ein Lob aussprechen, ich habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass ich mich unter einer bestimmten Telefonnummer melden solle. Aus zeitlichen Gründen, habe ich es erst heute geschafft. Als ich den PC eingeschaltet habe, habe ich noch eine PN von Radon bekommen, dass ich meine Nr hinterlassen solle oder mich selber bei Radon melden solle. Nachdem das Telefon bei Radon besetzt war, habe ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Rückruf erhalten, was ich wirklich gut finde.

Jetzt wäre es nur noch gut, wenn wir eine Lösung für das Problem finden, aber da bin ich auch positiv gestimmt. Macht weiter so,

Gruß Magel


----------



## saturno (15. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir können nicht immer von Ausgehen das nur top Fachleute die Rahmen montieren deswegen stecken die Rahmen kleine Fehler locker weg. Gruß Bodo




muss man das verstehen dieses kauderwelsch???????


----------



## seele (15. August 2014)

auf deutsch: es sind sicherheiten einkalkuliert um auch leicht abweichende montagearbeiten locker wegstecken zu können ohne das das rad schaden nimmt.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen dieses kauderwelsch???????


Hurr, hat da etwa deine Signatur backfired? 
Aber ja, Bodo könnte sich ruhig ein wenig mehr Mühe mit seinen Texten geben, die sind teilweise recht schwer zu lesen (wenn auch sicherlich kein "Kauderwelsch").
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass er an einer Schreibschwäche leidet, dann sei ihm das verziehen, solange dabei trotzdem gute Bikes bei rumkommen. 
 (Auch wenn gefühlte 90% der zumeist jüngeren Teilnehmer im Internet an genau dieser Schwäche zu leiden scheinen...)


----------



## Hike_O (15. August 2014)

Herr Probst setzt halt mal vernünftige Prioritäten!
Bei den Bikes die er raus haut, darf er das von mir aus auch so beibehalten, wenn die Bikes nicht schlechter werden, wovon ich mal stark ausgehe. 
Und über die jüngere Generation brauchen wir doch gar nicht zu reden...
Die sind mindestens genau so doof wie wir, als wir jung waren und die Älteren uns ungläubig betrachtet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich bekomme die Schaltung (1x11) bei meinem Slide 160 Carbon einfach nicht richtig engestellt. Wenn sie soweit auf den übrigen Ritzeln sauber läuft, geht die Kette unter Last (Im Montageständer geht es einwandfrei) nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Wenn ich es so einstelle, dass die Kette auf das kleinste runtergeht, schaltet sie aber nicht mehr hoch auf die anderen. Ein verbogenes Schaltwerk (ist neu und ohne Treffer bisher) oder Schaltauge (x12) kann ich nicht erkennen. Mir scheint aber, als wäre das ganze doch minimal schief. Kann es sein, dass die Aufnahme für das x12 Schaltauge durch den Lack auf dem Rahmen nicht ganz plan ist? 
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon mal gehabt? Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß
Silver

PS: Bitte keine einfachen Links zu "so stellen sie die Schaltung richtig ein" oder Fragen "Hast Du die Zuganschlagschraube eingestellt?", ich mache sowas nicht zum ersten mal. ;-)


----------



## Hike_O (17. August 2014)

Ich hatte mal ähnliches Problem: Es war einfach nicht genug Weg für alle Ritzel vorhanden.
Der Schaltzug stand im entspanntesten Zustand noch zu sehr unter Spannung.
Lösung: Zughalteschraube gelöst, Zug mehr Luft gegeben und die Schaltung erneut über die Einstell- und Zugspannschrauben eingestellt.

Kann es sein, dass Dein Schaltzug unter Körpergewichtsbelastung aufm Bike irgendwie gespannt wird?


----------



## Derivator22 (17. August 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme die Schaltung (1x11) bei meinem Slide 160 Carbon einfach nicht richtig engestellt. Wenn sie soweit auf den übrigen Ritzeln sauber läuft, geht die Kette unter Last (Im Montageständer geht es einwandfrei) nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Wenn ich es so einstelle, dass die Kette auf das kleinste runtergeht, schaltet sie aber nicht mehr hoch auf die anderen. Ein verbogenes Schaltwerk (ist neu und ohne Treffer bisher) oder Schaltauge (x12) kann ich nicht erkennen. Mir scheint aber, als wäre das ganze doch minimal schief. Kann es sein, dass die Aufnahme für das x12 Schaltauge durch den Lack auf dem Rahmen nicht ganz plan ist?
> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon mal gehabt? Weiß jemand Rat?
> ...



Es gibt extra einen Thread für das Slide 160 Carbon. Ggf. ist das ein Hint: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Radon-Slide-160-carbon---650.650091/#post-12165835


----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Es gibt extra einen Thread für das Slide 160 Carbon. Ggf. ist das ein Hint: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Radon-Slide-160-carbon---650.650091/#post-12165835


Den kenne ich. Ich dachte nur, dass es hier besser aufgehoben ist. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

[/QUOTE]


Hike_O schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ähnliches Problem: Es war einfach nicht genug Weg für alle Ritzel vorhanden.
> Der Schaltzug stand im entspanntesten Zustand noch zu sehr unter Spannung.
> Lösung: Zughalteschraube gelöst, Zug mehr Luft gegeben und die Schaltung erneut über die Einstell- und Zugspannschrauben eingestellt.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Dein Schaltzug unter Körpergewichtsbelastung aufm Bike irgendwie gespannt wird?



Die Idee hatte ich auch, hab es dann aber irgendwie wieder vergessen, zu prüfen. Mach ich mal. 
Danke Dir.


----------



## Derivator22 (17. August 2014)

Hast du den in meinem Link erwähnten Beitrag von Comfortbiker gelesen?


----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Hast du den in meinem Link erwähnten Beitrag von Comfortbiker gelesen?


Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem link und comfortbiker hat recht viele posts. Auf welcher Seite des Themas ist das, was du meinst?


----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem link und comfortbiker hat recht viele posts. Auf welcher Seite des Themas ist das, was du meinst?


Meinst du das mit dem unterschiedlichen Schaltauge? Dann werde ich das mal testhalber tauschen.


----------



## Derivator22 (17. August 2014)

Post #2580 vom 25.7.2014, Seite 129 bei Tapatalk (Browser wird es weniger sein).



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eine gelöste Kassette bemerkbar? Wackelt da was oder fällt da nicht irgendwann der Verschlussring ab.
> *Wie viel mm sollte das Achsende über die Kassette überstehen? Gibt es da eine Schnittdarstellung mit Maßen?
> *
> Kann man eine 11er Kassette so falsch montieren das sie nicht richtig aufgesteckt ist und trotzdem fest angezogen werden kann?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (17. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Post #2580 vom 25.7.2014, Seite 129 bei Tapatalk (Browser wird es weniger sein).


ich prüfe auch das nochmal, aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ich die kassette inkl. laufrad nur aus meinem anderen bike raus und in das slide rein habe.  im anderen funktionierte alles perfekt mit 1x11.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (18. August 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme die Schaltung (1x11) bei meinem Slide 160 Carbon einfach nicht richtig engestellt. Wenn sie soweit auf den übrigen Ritzeln sauber läuft, geht die Kette unter Last (Im Montageständer geht es einwandfrei) nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Wenn ich es so einstelle, dass die Kette auf das kleinste runtergeht, schaltet sie aber nicht mehr hoch auf die anderen. Ein verbogenes Schaltwerk (ist neu und ohne Treffer bisher) oder Schaltauge (x12) kann ich nicht erkennen. Mir scheint aber, als wäre das ganze doch minimal schief. Kann es sein, dass die Aufnahme für das x12 Schaltauge durch den Lack auf dem Rahmen nicht ganz plan ist?
> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon mal gehabt? Weiß jemand Rat?
> ...



Hi,

also ich hatte an meinem Slide auch Probleme die Schaltung korrekt einzustellen - nach langer Suche fand ich dann auch das Problem. Das Gewinde im Schaltauge war schief geschnitten, sodass die ganze Schaltung schräg stand. Neues Schaltauge montiert und sofort ging das Einstellen problemlos.

Grüße


----------



## slowlifter (18. August 2014)

von mir noch ne rueckmeldung.

spiel in der wippe ist weg. war wohl zuviel farbrest drin. die asymmetrie ist laut werkstatt toleranz der lagersitze. habe zwar kein anderes bike im megastore gefunden, bei dem es so aussah, aber solange spiel weg ist, ist es halt nur optik.


----------



## Silver-Racer (19. August 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hatte an meinem Slide auch Probleme die Schaltung korrekt einzustellen - nach langer Suche fand ich dann auch das Problem. Das Gewinde im Schaltauge war schief geschnitten, sodass die ganze Schaltung schräg stand. Neues Schaltauge montiert und sofort ging das Einstellen problemlos.
> 
> Grüße


danke. es sieht für mich auch ein bischen so aus, als würde es nicht ganz genau gerade stehen. ich wechsle es mal und sehe, ob es damit gelöst ist.


----------



## petfred (20. August 2014)

hallo radon team/ bodo,

ich habe eine frage zu meinem neuen skeen (Edit: Skeen 9.0 2014):
als ich die rahmenschrauben nach 150 km auf anzugsmoment checken wollte sind mir zwei sachen aufgefallen:

1.) ich habe gelesen die hauptlager schraube wird mit 12 nm angezogen? die ist bei mir so bombenfest, selbst bei 18 nm löste mein schlüssel aus, ohne dass die schraube sich nur 1 mm bewegt hätte. stimmen die 12 nm oder sind die ab werk viel zu zugeknallt? soll ich sie lieber lösen und neu anziehen, oder könnte das von der schraubensicherung kommen?

2.) beim nachziehen der dämpferschrauben ist mir aufgefallen, dass der leicht schief sitzt. unten hat die unterlegscheibe links 1-2 mm spiel, rechts sitzt er auf anschlag, oben hat die scheibe rechts 1 mm spiel, links am anschlag.
hab mal die schrauben gelöst und ihn wieder mittig eingebaut, nach ein paar mal ein- und ausfedern zieht er sich wieder leicht schief....
ist das normale tolleranz oder muss ich mir da sorgen machen ;-)

danke und grüße
peter


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

ist mir gestern noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, kann ja wg. erkältung ned fahren, aber anscheind hat das schräglaufen ihm nicht so gut getan. er verliert nämlich luft :-( gut, könnte auch nix miteinander zu tun haben, ist nur vermutet, aber er tut es jedenfalls... 
naja, ist schon in der post zu bd zum reparieren. 
was mir beim ausbauen dann aber aufgefallen ist und wohl der grund für das schräglaufen ist:
die buchsen sind einfach schief drinnen, die stehen oben zur einen seite weiter raus, unten zur anderen. so kann er ja nicht grade werden. und das schwarze teil sitzt total stramm, lässt sich jedenfalls so leicht nicht bewegen um es in die mitte zu bekommen. da ich mich da ned näher auskenne will ich jetzt nicht mit dem hammer oder so drauf rumklopfen, wird ja wg. luftverlust eh angeschaut und repariert, da könen die das gleich mitanschauen. 





das ist oben




das ist unten.
man sieht das die schwarze buchse jeweils links weiter raussteht. da das eine bild auf dem kopf ist, ists natürlich verbaut einmal links und einmal rechts ;-) und die sitzt gut fest, jedenfalls nicht mit normalem kräftigen drücken zu bewegen.
was ich gelesen habe scheinen das ja schon ein paar gehabt zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

petfred schrieb:


> ist mir gestern noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, kann ja wg. erkältung ned fahren, aber anscheind hat das schräglaufen ihm nicht so gut getan. er verliert nämlich luft :-( gut, könnte auch nix miteinander zu tun haben, ist nur vermutet, aber er tut es jedenfalls...
> naja, ist schon in der post zu bd zum reparieren.
> was mir beim ausbauen dann aber aufgefallen ist und wohl der grund für das schräglaufen ist:
> die buchsen sind einfach schief drinnen, die stehen oben zur einen seite weiter raus, unten zur anderen. so kann er ja nicht grade werden. und das schwarze teil sitzt total stramm, lässt sich jedenfalls so leicht nicht bewegen um es in die mitte zu bekommen. da ich mich da ned näher auskenne will ich jetzt nicht mit dem hammer oder so drauf rumklopfen, wird ja wg. luftverlust eh angeschaut und repariert, da könen die das gleich mitanschauen.
> ...



In der Tat.. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/RockShox-Monarch-RT3-im-Detail.620693/

Meiner Meinung nach bringt es keine Besserung, die RS Buchsen gegen neue RS Buchsen zu tauschen. Meine sehen TippiToppi aus (nur äußerlich bisserl Rost angesetzt). Innen die Beschichtung ist einwandfrei. Das Problem ist, dass die schwarzen Achsen zu straff da drin sitzen und das ist kontraproduktiv. Mein Geld bekommt jetzt erstmal Herr Huber und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

danke für den hinweis auf den thread! hoffe ja dass das mein schiefen dämpfer löst, wäre jedenfalls der offensichtliche ansatz. hab wie du auch den spalt zw. den spacern, hab da mal gefragt ob das sich so gehört ;-)


----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

Habe ich bereits getan. Antwort war, dass die Buchsen ausgetauscht gehören (Verschleissteil; nicht von Gewährleistung abgedeckt). Das mag sein, ist mMn aber nicht die Ursache, dass sich der Dämpfer einseitig, oben und unten, entlang der Achse verschiebt. Dafür muss es eine Ursache geben.


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits getan. Antwort war, dass die Buchsen ausgetauscht gehören (Verschleissteil; nicht von Gewährleistung abgedeckt). Das mag sein, ist mMn aber nicht die Ursache, dass sich der Dämpfer einseitig, oben und unten, entlang der Achse verschiebt. Dafür muss es eine Ursache geben.


naja, bei mir ist er erst mal fest, also der läuft eben nirgends hin. gabs ja auch schon mal hier weiter vorne im tread, vermutung von bodo probst war eben auch zu feste buchsen und garantie bei demjenigen. bei mir ist nix verschlissen, das radel ist quasi neu und jungfräulich mit 200 km ;-) also keine frage von verschleiß durch dreck oder sonst was ;-)
mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren ob die spacer tatsächlich "luft" haben sollen... 
ob es auch wirklich die buchsen waren sehe ich erst wenn ich den dämpfer wieder hab.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

Garantie gibt es nur auf die Rahmen, ansonsten kenne ich seitens Radon nur Gewährleistung. Mein Rad habe ich vor ca. 6 Monaten gekauft. Witzig, wie unterschiedlich man sowas handhabt...

Wenn du die Achse ausmisst und die Länge der Achsaufnahme und den Distanzhülsen entgegenstellst, dann passt das 1zu1. Somit kein Spiel. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Garantie gibt es nur auf die Rahmen, ansonsten kenne ich seitens Radon nur Gewährleistung. Mein Rad habe ich vor ca. 6 Monaten gekauft. Witzig, wie unterschiedlich man sowas handhabt...
> 
> Wenn du die Achse ausmisst und die Länge der Achsaufnahme und den Distanzhülsen entgegenstellst, dann passt das 1zu1. Somit kein Spiel. Zumindest bei mir.


naja, ich weiß ja noch nicht wie die das regeln, ist ja grad heut erst zur post ;-) 
hieß auch damals garantie von rs
kann jetzt nix mehr messen, scho bei der post...


----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

Interessant, da die SRAM Garantie nur für Radon als Ersterwerber gilt (zumal der Dämpfer Teil des Produkts wurde). Des Weiteren schließt SRAM genau die in "unserem" Fall relevanten Teile aus  https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...s/gen_0000000000562_sram_warranty_-_rev_f.pdf

Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen! Denke, dass wird auf Kulanz herauslaufen...
Ich checke jetzt erstmal bei Monsieur Huber ein (sofern der sich endlich meldet!)


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Interessant, da die SRAM Garantie nur für Radon als Ersterwerber gilt (zumal der Dämpfer Teil des Produkts wurde). Des Weiteren schließt SRAM genau die in "unserem" Fall relevanten Teile aus  https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...s/gen_0000000000562_sram_warranty_-_rev_f.pdf
> 
> Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen! Denke, dass wird auf Kulanz herauslaufen...
> Ich checke jetzt erstmal bei Monsieur Huber ein (sofern der sich endlich meldet!)



Das stimmt nicht ganz - Sram bearbeitet die Radon Teile ganz normal, sonst würden wir nichts verbauen!!!


----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz - Sram bearbeitet die Radon Teile ganz normal, sonst würden wir nichts verbauen!!!



Wo erkennen Sie die Unstimmigkeit bzw. wo stimmt etwas nicht ganz?


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Interessant, da die SRAM Garantie nur für Radon als Ersterwerber gilt (zumal der Dämpfer Teil des Produkts wurde). Des Weiteren schließt SRAM genau die in "unserem" Fall relevanten Teile aus  https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...s/gen_0000000000562_sram_warranty_-_rev_f.pdf
> 
> Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen! Denke, dass wird auf Kulanz herauslaufen...
> Ich checke jetzt erstmal bei Monsieur Huber ein (sofern der sich endlich meldet!)


ach, keine sorge... noch hat niemand überhaupt irgendwas gesagt wer über welchen weg (garantie, gewährleistung, kulanz) irgendwas macht. erst mal schaut sich bd das ganze mal an, die dürfen sich ja erst mal auch ein bild davon machen, und dann wird sich schon ein weg finden. spannend wirds dann ob er dann auch wirklich mittig sitzt danach ;-) ich schließe hier ja meine vermutung nur aus einem post in dem thred weiter oben, der sich wie die faust aufs auge mit mein problem deckt.
und wenn man die garantiebestimmungen genau liest, meinen die mit ersterwerber den ersterwerbenden kunden ;-) sonst würden die ja auch nicht reinschreiben, das die garantie über den händer abzuwickeln ist, denn das wäre ja sonst immer der ersterwerber nach dem verständnis und die garantie im allgemeinen ein witz, da rs kein direktvertrieb macht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (21. August 2014)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, wenn du eine Avid-Bremse, RS Gabel als selbstständiges Produkt kaufst ODER ein Fahrrad (Produkt) in welchem ein Teilprodukt (Dämpfer) seitens Radon verbaut wurde. Somit besteht ein Vertragsverhältnis zw. Radon und RS und nicht zw. Endkonsument des Produkts und dem Zulieferer.
Und so schließt sich der Kreis und die Garantieerklärung gibt auch wieder Sinn ;-)
Der Sp


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

also bevor ich mir da n kopf drüber mache, noch hat ja niemand was dazu gesagt!, siehe es doch mal ganz einfach: es muss sowieso über den händler gehen, also über bd, und ob die es einschicken und sagen kunde will garantie oder es einschicken und sagen wir wollen garantie... im ergebniss jacke wie hose, egal was stimmt ;-)
und wenns doch irgendwo hackt, kann man sich ja immer noch näher damit beschäftigen...


----------



## Nezzar (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich checke jetzt erstmal bei Monsieur Huber ein (sofern der sich endlich meldet!)



Gute Wahl. Wirst nicht enttäuscht sein. Eine Lange Antwortzeit ist allerdings ziemlich ungewöhnlich. Ich hatte auf meine erste Anfrage nach nicht mal einer Stunde eine Antwort. Die eigentliche Bearbeitung des Auftrags kann natürlich schon n paar Tage dauern. Alles in allem war's aber auch nicht mehr als ne Woche.


----------



## petfred (21. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, wenn du eine Avid-Bremse, RS Gabel als selbstständiges Produkt kaufst ODER ein Fahrrad (Produkt) in welchem ein Teilprodukt (Dämpfer) seitens Radon verbaut wurde. Somit besteht ein Vertragsverhältnis zw. Radon und RS und nicht zw. Endkonsument des Produkts und dem Zulieferer.
> Und so schließt sich der Kreis und die Garantieerklärung gibt auch wieder Sinn ;-)
> Der Sp


also jetzt war mir doch langweilig - was du meinst ist sicher gewährleistung, da kommt es tatsächlich genau drauf an wer mit wem einen vertrag schließt. und mit dem zulieferer käme ja auch kein vertrag zustande, wenn ich "nur" einen dämpfer oder ne bremse oder so kaufen würde. ist immer! der händler mit dem ich den vertrag schließe.
und auch bei der garantie bin ich als kunde nicht vertragspartner. das ist ein sog. vertrag zugunsten dritter, rs und bd bleiben vertragspartner, und ich bin bei der garantie nur der begünstigte. 

und zur frage ob auch als verbautes teil am fahrrad - also die deutsche sram llc garantie sagt:
"...sind über den händler, bei dem das fahrrad oder die sram-komponente erworben wurde, geltend zu machen..."
dürfte die frage ob wenn es zuliefererprodukt ist geklärt haben.

so, nun aber genug juristisches für heute :-D


----------



## Silver-Racer (21. August 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hatte an meinem Slide auch Probleme die Schaltung korrekt einzustellen - nach langer Suche fand ich dann auch das Problem. Das Gewinde im Schaltauge war schief geschnitten, sodass die ganze Schaltung schräg stand. Neues Schaltauge montiert und sofort ging das Einstellen problemlos.
> 
> Grüße


nochmal ne kurze rückmeldung und dank an alle, die geholfen haben. es war tatsächlich auch bei mir ein minimal schief geschnittenes gewinde im schaltauge. neues schaltauge und neue schraube montiert und due schaltung lies sich ruck zuck einstellen.


----------



## marwil (22. August 2014)

Hi zusammen, 

heute habe ich mein Slide 10.0 (2014) geputzt. Nachdem ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut habe ist mir an der Steckachse bzw. deren Aufnahme folgendes aufgefallen.  Einseitig ist die farbe weggescheuert. 

Spanner war immer fest


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> heute habe ich mein Slide 10.0 (2014) geputzt. Nachdem ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut habe ist mir an der Steckachse bzw. deren Aufnahme folgendes aufgefallen.  Einseitig ist die farbe weggescheue


Hallo das ist ok die Achse trägt zu 70% das wird nach ein paar mal Anziehen noch besser. Gruß Bodo


----------



## marwil (23. August 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Es hatte sich auch ein wenig Aluminium-Abrieb angesammelt.
Wie meinst Du das es wird noch besser?

Das Slide habe ich mitte Juli gekauft hat jetzt ca. 600km drauf

Grüße
Markus


----------



## chichoo (24. August 2014)

Hi, 
ich habe das Slide 150 9.0 bin damit vielleicht 80km bis jetzt gefahren. Ich kann vorne auf das kleine ritzel nichr drauf, wenn ich die Schaltung benutze passiert nuscht. Muss da zu sagen das ich absolut keine ahnung davon habe. Wird wohl nur ne kleine einstellung sein.

Das 2te ist, wenn ich mit dem Bike in die Kurve fahre, rasselt irgendwas hin. Ich tippe auf die Bremsscheibe hinten, als wenn die flattert so hört es sich auf jeden fall an. Ich habe die schrauben mal gecheckt, waren alle okay .

Hat evtl jemand einen Tip

lg und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad0ne (24. August 2014)

Den umwerfer kannst Du über die zwei einstellschrauben einstellen. es gibt eine für High (h) zu hochschalten und eine low (l) zum runterschalten. in deinem Fall muss du die low schraube raus oder reindrehen. das siehst du ja dann ob such der umwerfer Richtung kleines rutzel bewegt oder nicht. tut er das dann ist es die richtige Richtung


----------



## Derivator22 (24. August 2014)

H/L begrenzt den Schwenkbereich. Zugspannung sollte ebenfalls stimmig sein!


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits getan. Antwort war, dass die Buchsen ausgetauscht gehören (Verschleissteil; nicht von Gewährleistung abgedeckt). Das mag sein, ist mMn aber nicht die Ursache, dass sich der Dämpfer einseitig, oben und unten, entlang der Achse verschiebt. Dafür muss es eine Ursache geben.


ich vermute es nun leider fast auch, hab ja gehoft das wird ne einfache sache, neue buchsen, dichtmachen und gut, aber nach dem ich die alte schraubensicherung entfernen wollte und mir das mal genauer angeschaut hab, habe ich gesehen, dass die gelenkstellen und gewinde... sagen wir es mal so, erschreckend... aussehen für 200 km und mich vermuten lassen das das heck im werk nicht richtig eingebaut wurde. 
hab ja erst nur schnell den dämpfer ausgebaut und ab zur post, damit es zur nächsten tour hoffentlich wieder da ist und es mir da noch gar nicht genauer angschaut. mein armes skeen...


----------



## seele (25. August 2014)

wenn man das alles so liesst...
was nützt einem ein top hightech bike zum super preis wenn die qualität nicht stimmt?
sind wir kunden zu geizig oder zu verwöhnt? 
ist es für einige "normal" sich jedes/jedes zweite jahr ein neues bike zu kaufen (?)


----------



## emek (25. August 2014)

petfred schrieb:


> ich vermute es nun leider fast auch, hab ja gehoft das wird ne einfache sache, neue buchsen, dichtmachen und gut, aber nach dem ich die alte schraubensicherung entfernen wollte und mir das mal genauer angeschaut hab, habe ich gesehen, dass die gelenkstellen und gewinde... sagen wir es mal so, erschreckend... aussehen für 200 km und mich vermuten lassen das das heck im werk nicht richtig eingebaut wurde.
> hab ja erst nur schnell den dämpfer ausgebaut und ab zur post, damit es zur nächsten tour hoffentlich wieder da ist und es mir da noch gar nicht genauer angschaut. mein armes skeen...


Und zudem auch schade, dass sich vom Radon team niemand zu diesem Thema äussert.


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

auch wenn ich nicht sehr erfreut darüber bin... aber sowas passiert dir bei jedem hersteller vermute ich, zumal ich glaube das die anzahl der fabriken wo die gebaut werden nicht allzugroß sein dürfte und ich wette der monteur hat schon für bestimmt drei andere große hersteller rahmen zusammen gebaut ;-) ist doch bei ski oder snowboards nicht anders... 
und was ich hier so lese gesetzt in relation der anzahl der fahrräder die bestimmt verkauft werden, finde ich nicht das die qualität nicht stimmt. überall können mal fehler passieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seele (25. August 2014)

qualitätskontrolle?
es geht hier nich um 100€ baumarkträder...


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

emek schrieb:


> Und zudem auch schade, dass sich vom Radon team niemand zu diesem Thema äussert.


naja, was die allgemeine buchsenproblematik, die ja anscheinend mehrere hatten, wäre es vielleicht tatsächlich für die allgemeinheit interessant. 
aber der rest läuft ja als normale servicegeschichte und ist ja auch recht individuell, die werden mich dann schon anrufen oder mir schreiben, hab mich ja bereits in verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> qualitätskontrolle?
> es geht hier nich um 100€ baumarkträder...


konnte man erst sehen wo es auseinandergebaut war, hilft da au ned viel denke ich ;-)


----------



## seele (25. August 2014)

falls es verstärkt auftreten sollte kann man aber die leute die das zusammenbauen im vorfeld auf fehlerquellen hinweisen.
verhinderte fehler sind besser als serviceanfragen bearbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

tut es das? habe hier nicht viel dazu gefunden?


----------



## Senecca (25. August 2014)

chichoo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das 2te ist, wenn ich mit dem Bike in die Kurve fahre, rasselt irgendwas hin. Ich tippe auf die Bremsscheibe hinten, als wenn die flattert so hört es sich auf jeden fall an. Ich habe die schrauben mal gecheckt, waren alle okay .
> 
> Hat evtl jemand einen Tip
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Slide 150 9.0 auch und es lag an der Bremsscheibe. Tausch sie gegen etwas zweiteiliges aus und du solltest Ruhe habe. Ich habe die Shimano SM-RT76M genommen. Die funktionieren super und rasseln nicht.
Da ich auch erst dachte es wäre nur die hintere hatte ich mir ursprünglich auch nur eine Scheibe gekauft. Nach dem Einbau habe ich dann festgestellt dass die hintere nun zwar Ruhe gegeben hat, aber man dadurch das etwas leisere klingeln der vorderen Scheibe hörte ;-)
Am besten tauscht du also gleich beide aus.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

Erstmal: Bremssattel ausrichten, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Zweitens: dass kann auch daran liegen, dass die Scheibe nen Schlag hat, das LR nicht gescheit zentriert ist oder man einfach recht schwer ist usw. usw.


----------



## Senecca (25. August 2014)

Schwer bin ich auch ;-) Meine lokale Werkstatt hat auch gemeint es läge am Hinterbau der etwas stark flexen würde, was auch sein kann. Letztlich gelöst wurde das Problem aber über die zweiteiligen Scheiben. Sind ja auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## BigManRestless (25. August 2014)

Hallo,
am Samstag starte ich zu einem Transalp, dafür wollte ich mir ein Ersatzschaltauge zulegen. Leider war im Bonner Laden keines mehr verfügbar, auch online sieht es schlecht aus. Es handelt sich um ein Radon Black Sin, das Rad ist von 2011, wegen Austausches (Garantiefall) ist der aktuelle Rahmen aber von 2013, letzte Generation 26'', Innendreieck blau, Schnellspanner. Kann mir jemand helfen? [email protected]
Eine Mail mit Foto habe ich auch direkt an den Kundenservice von Radon geschickt, allerdings kann eine Antwort bis zu 48 Stunden dauern und - es pressiert! Ein wenig irritiert bin ich allerdings durchaus, dass schon nach einem Jahr (!) für einen Rahmen dieses wichtige Ersatzteil nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Was mache ich, wenn das Ding mal wirklich wegknickt?

Viele Grüße
BMR


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Schwer bin ich auch ;-) Meine lokale Werkstatt hat auch gemeint es läge am Hinterbau der etwas stark flexen würde, was auch sein kann. Letztlich gelöst wurde das Problem aber über die zweiteiligen Scheiben. Sind ja auch nicht so teuer.



Ich meinte, dass diese Discs helfen können, aber es auch noch einige andere Faktoren gibt. Mich stört das eigentlich nicht und je größer die Disc, desto stärker die Schleifneigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

BigManRestless schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316652
> Hallo,
> am Samstag starte ich zu einem Transalp, dafür wollte ich mir ein Ersatzschaltauge zulegen. Leider war im Bonner Laden keines mehr verfügbar, auch online sieht es schlecht aus. Es handelt sich um ein Radon Black Sin, das Rad ist von 2011, wegen Austausches (Garantiefall) ist der aktuelle Rahmen aber von 2013, letzte Generation 26'', Innendreieck blau, Schnellspanner. Kann mir jemand helfen? [email protected]
> Eine Mail mit Foto habe ich auch direkt an den Kundenservice von Radon geschickt, allerdings kann eine Antwort bis zu 48 Stunden dauern und - es pressiert! Ein wenig irritiert bin ich allerdings durchaus, dass schon nach einem Jahr (!) für einen Rahmen dieses wichtige Ersatzteil nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Was mache ich, wenn das Ding mal wirklich wegknickt?
> ...


ähm, das ist nix? ;-)
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-15-30119/wg_id-380


----------



## BigManRestless (25. August 2014)

Ja, das scheint's zu sein, danke. Oh Mann, so ein Aussetzer nur wegen der Farbe und der Rückansicht. Nur beruhigend, dass es dem Mitarbeiter im Shop, der auch online nachgeschaut hatte, offenbar genau so ging.


----------



## petfred (25. August 2014)

BigManRestless schrieb:


> Ja, das scheint's zu sein, danke. Oh Mann, so ein Aussetzer nur wegen der Farbe. Nur beruhigend, dass es dem Mitarbeiter im Shop, der auch online nachgeschaut hatte, offenbar genau so ging.


haha! und dabei hat der shop so ne gute suche... schaltauge black sin, e voilà


----------



## marwil (27. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo das ist ok die Achse trägt zu 70% das wird nach ein paar mal Anziehen noch besser. Gruß Bodo



Hallo,

könntest Du mir das genauer erklären?
Was wird noch besser?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## slowlifter (27. August 2014)

Slide vor rund 4 Wochen erworben. Vor 2 Wochen zur Inspektion nach Bonn wegen Spiel in der Wippe. Nach 2 Wochen mit 2 Touren und rund 50 km wieder Spiel in der Wippe und geloeste Lagerschraube, wie gesagt nach einer kostenpflichtigen Inspektion durch die Fachwerkstatt im Megastore. 

Ich bin ja nicht vom Fach, aber da ich dieses Jahr auch schonmal knapp das Zeitliche segnen durfte, da im Megastore bei meiner Vorderradbremse nicht sauber gearbeitet wurde, bin ich doch von der Leistung ziemlich entsetzt.

Oder muss ich demnaechst das korrekte Anzugsmoment der Lagerschrauben demnaechst alle paar Meter pruefen? 

Mail an Werkstatt ist raus. Ich erwarte eine abschließende Loesung.


----------



## quatauta (27. August 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Ja auch ich habe massive Probleme mit der Schaltung und der Kettenführung. Angefangen hat alles nach der zweiten Ausfahrt, als die Kurbel an den Schrauben von den Kettenblättern hängen blieb und ich deswegen einen Service-Partner aufsuchte.
> Nach ein paar Wochen gab's wieder Probleme die Schrauben vom Schwingenlager mussten nachgezogen werden. Gleichzeitig wurde die komplette Schaltung eingestellt, weil die Kette nicht den Weg über die Kettenführung nehmen wollte, sondern diese des öfteren die Kettenführung ausließ.
> Danach lief eigentlich alles richtig gut und die Sram-schaltung gefiel mir immer besser.
> Ja bis eines schönen Tages ich bei langsamer Fahrt vom großen Kettenblatt auf's kleine geschaltet habeund dann passierte folgendes:
> ...



Das gleiche Problem habe ich bei meinem zwei Wochen altem Slide 150 E1 2014 auch. Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach am Umwerfer. Der ist definitiv viel zu hoch für das 36er Kettenblatt. Bei SRAM habe ich für die 2013er Komponenten eine Kompatibilitätsliste [1,2]  gefunden, die auch zeigt woran es liegt: Der 2x10 X9 Umwerfe (zumindest Modelljahr 2013) ist nur mit den Kettenblattkombinationen 39/26 und 42/28 kompatibel. Für 38/24 und 36/22 gibt es ledglich X0 und X7 Ausführungen.

Am Slide 150 E1 2014 ist eine e13 Kurbel mit 36/22 Kettenblättern verbaut. Die Kombination aus diesen Kettenblättern mit X9 Umwerfer passt einfach nicht.

Leider wurde das vom Radon Support anhand des Fotos und der Grafik nicht erkannt. Nach Bonn habe ich 190 km Anfahrt. Da der Umwerfer sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in der Werkstatt gegen ein passendes Modell ausgetauscht werden würde, habe ich mir einfach einen passenden X7 Umwerfer (High Direct Mount 38/36) für 28€ bestellt. Damit kann ich das Problem hoffentlich selbst beheben. (Ich warte noch auf das Paket und werde berichten.)

*Eine dringende Bitte an die Verantwortlichen bei Radon: Achtet bitte bei der Auswahl der verschiedenen Komponenten auf Kompatibilität untereinander! Solche Fehler sind doch an sich leicht zu vermeiden.*

[1] https://www.sram.com/service/sram/258
[2] https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_a_compatibility_map_my13_mtb_components.pdf


----------



## Derivator22 (27. August 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317242 Slide vor rund 4 Wochen erworben. Vor 2 Wochen zur Inspektion nach Bonn wegen Spiel in der Wippe. Nach 2 Wochen mit 2 Touren und rund 50 km wieder Spiel in der Wippe und geloeste Lagerschraube, wie gesagt nach einer kostenpflichtigen Inspektion durch die Fachwerkstatt im Megastore.
> 
> Ich bin ja nicht vom Fach, aber da ich dieses Jahr auch schonmal knapp das Zeitliche segnen durfte, da im Megastore bei meiner Vorderradbremse nicht sauber gearbeitet wurde, bin ich doch von der Leistung ziemlich entsetzt.
> 
> ...



Ich lach mich schlapp! Wie viele Slides wohl ohne das Problem existieren bzw. wie viel Leuten das einfach nicht auffällt?! In meiner Antwortmail seitens H&S sprach man vom klassischen, bis dato nicht bekannten Einzelfall 

Produktbeobachtungspflicht und Informationspflicht sag ich da nur! Wohl bekomms, wenn der erste aufgrund dieses mehrfach aufgetretenen Produktfehlers sich mal so richtig auf die Schnüss legt...!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. August 2014)

> In meiner Antwortmail seitens H&S sprach man vom klassischen, bis dato nicht bekannten Einzelfall



Schlechter Witz.

Ich kann hier links von mind. 8 belegten Fällen an Slides und Swoops raussuchen.
Alle Wochen kommt wieder einer dazu.

Dieses Detail ist echt heikel, weil man niemandem zumuten kann, da alle 50km nach zu gucken und ggf. sogar mit Drehmoment nachzziehen, weil man da nur dran kommt, wenn Kurbel und Umwerfer demontiert sind.


Ich habe nachdem ich 2 mal das selbe Problem hatte dann am Ende einen Rundumschlag gemacht.
Neue, Fett gefüllte Lager montiert (die originalen waren festgegammelt und lösten so die Schraube), die Schraube mit ordentlich Schraubensicherung und großzügig Drehmoment montiert und mir zur Sicherheit eine Indexmarkierung ingraviert, welche ich regelmäßig einer Sichtprüfung unterziehe.
Seit dem (ca. 3-4 Monate) ist endlich Ruhe bei mir.


----------



## slowlifter (27. August 2014)

ich moechte dabei ausdruecklich betonen, dass es hierbei nicht um das Loesen von Lagerschrauben geht zwischen Erwerb und Erstinspektion, was ich schon oefters erleben durfte. Die versorge ich dann schon selber mit Loctite und korrektem Drehmoment.

 Dieses Bike hat die Erst Inspektion gerade hinter sich und wurde 50 km bewegt. Das der korrekte Anzug geprueft wurde stelle ich dann doch mal in Frage. Stellt sich die Anschlussfrage was ueberhaupt gemacht wurde. Dazu gesellt sich bei mir dann erneut das Spiel in der Wippe.

Antwort der Werkstatt habe ich uebrigens. Soll vorbei kommen, kein Ausdruck des Bedauerns, keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (27. August 2014)

Alter Hut, das Thema.
Wenn man sucht, wird man einige Beiträge dazu finden inkl. der mMn naiven Aussagen des H&S Geschäftstführers von wegen Sportgerät und Schrauben prüfen usw.
Mag dazu nix mehr sagen...
Schlechter Scherz, das Ganze.


----------



## tane (28. August 2014)

...als geneigter betrachter kann ich nur sagen, dass schon auf den pics am website die sram umwerfer unglaublich hoch ausgesehen haben. ausgeschlossen, dass das ganz ohne einfluss auf die schaltperformance wär, hab ich mir gedacht
(mein swoop 8.0se hat gsd einen xt-umwerfer, der ist so eingestellt, dass er bei unbelastetem rad fast am bashguard schleift - schaltperformance ist 1AAA)


----------



## Osningradler (28. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,


ich lese hier seit ein paar Tagen mit, weil ich auch v.a. gute Rückmeldungen über Radon Räder kenne und von einer soliden Firma ausgegangen bin.

Deshalb hier jetzt nochmal die ausdrückliche Nachfrage: Es gibt Bikes, die serienmäßig mit nicht-kompatiblen Elementen/Umwerfern verbaut werden? Und darüber hinaus gibt es bekannte Konstruktionsfehler, die sogar schon zu Stürzen geführt haben, und weder eine Rückrufaktion noch engagiertes Bemühen um Schadensausgleich nach sich ziehen???

Das klingt für mich nicht nach "Kummerkasten", sondern nach einem ausgewachsenen Skandal, wenn diese Behauptungen so zutreffend sind...

Deshalb einfach nochmal die Bitte um sachliche Richtigstellung, Bestätigung der Behauptungen und ggf. Reaktion Radons.


----------



## Derivator22 (28. August 2014)

Osningradler schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich lese hier seit ein paar Tagen mit, weil ich auch v.a. gute Rückmeldungen über Radon Räder kenne und von einer soliden Firma ausgegangen bin.
> ...



Zu der Problematik mit der Lagerschraube kannst ja mal selbst nachlesen. (Ab Beitrag #359 vom 23.06.2014 in diesen Thread). Zumindest ich als betroffener Endverbraucher (Erstbesitz, Neuerwerb) habe keine Information bzgl. dieses Produktfehlers erhalten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. August 2014)

Hi,

wir werden den Fall mit dem Umwerfer auf jeden Fall prüfen. Mir persönlich sind keine Fälle von Stürzen bekannt, die auf Konstruktionsfehler zurückzuführen sind. Auch wird nicht bewusst ein bekanntes Problem unter den Tisch gekehrt, erst recht nicht, wenn durch solch ein Problem eine Gefahr ausgehen könnte. Da momentan fast die komplette Mannschaft auf der Eurobike ist, kann es jedoch ein wenig länger dauern bis wir/alle sich in diese Thematik eingelesen haben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. August 2014)

> Und darüber hinaus gibt es bekannte Konstruktionsfehler



Solltest du damit auf die Hauptlagerschrauben der Kettenstreben anspielen:

Nein, das Detail ist* KEIN Konstruktionsfehler  *! (und ich maße mir an, das beurteilen zu können, als Ingenieur und Rahmenbauer)
Das Detail ist sauber konstruiert.

Es ist aber imho eine Kombination aus nicht sehr sorgfältiger Montage/Inspektion beim Hersteller, gepaart mit leider sehr schlechter späterer Zugänglichkeit / Sichtbarkeit und Kontrollierbarkeit durch den Kunden.
Unglückliche Kombination, die dann zu Problemen führt.
Von Bodo Probst imho sachlich korrekt kommuniziert, durch Herrn Stahl leider in meinen Augen etwas unglücklich kommentiert mit dem Hinweis "Sportgerät, guckt bitte selber nach" (frei nachgesprochen, O-Ton habe ich gerade keine Lust zu suchen).

Es ist imho auch immer eine Sache, wie man in den Wald ruft....

Ich hab das Problem bei mir damals sachlich geschildert und habe umgehend neue Lage rund neue Schrauben durch Chris Stahl erhalten.
Da ich mich um meine Räder seit jeher selber kümmere, ist die Situation für mich damit erledigt und das Problem bei mir behoben.
Schwieriger ist die Lage für Leute, denen das sehr spät auffällt und die nicht alles selber an ihrem Rad schrauben möchten oder können.
Da könnte man seitens Radon imho etwas mehr auf die Leute zugehen, da das Problem ja doch schon häufiger auftritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. August 2014)

Ich habe hier schonmal ausführlich meine Meinung dazu geschrieben und einige bis dahin dokumentierte Fälle verlinkt.
Inszwischen sind neue dazu gekommen.
Einen Einzelfall kann ich also in keinster Weise erkennen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-16#post-12090884




MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Sollte nicht vorkommen.
> Tut es aber bei vielen Swoops und Slides, siehe Swoop thread, slide thread und Kummerkasten.
> Das scheint in meinen Augen kein Einzelfall zu sein.
> ...


----------



## hammerwaldi (28. August 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Inszwischen sind neue dazu gekommen.
> Einen Einzelfall kann ich also in keinster Weise erkennen.



Ich geselle mich mal dazu. 

Im Österreich Urlaub ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Schraube leicht gelöst hatte, war zum Glück am letzten Tag vom Urlaub. Zuhause habe ich dann die Kurbel demontiert und die Schraube komplett rausgedreht, von Schraubensicherung habe ich nichts gesehen. 

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mein Rad eine Woche vorm Urlaub zurückbekommen habe, da der Rahmen getauscht wurde. Habe auch gleich alle Lagerschrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment an-/nachgezogen, nur die hinter der Kurbel natürlich nicht, wird schon gutgehen dachte ich...

Naja, wollte es eigentlich nicht hier breittreten, da das Anziehen der Schraube jetzt nicht soviel Aufwand ist, aber da das Problem aktuell wieder hochkommt, kann man ja mal berichten.


----------



## tane (28. August 2014)

...an meinem 8 se bei kontrolle viel schraubensicherung vorgefunden (ist sehr schwer rausgegangen)
(übrigens: ein guter radfreund v. mir hatte mehrfach rahmenbrüche bei sündteuren rädern einer ganz "spezialisierten" marke, alu & carbon...von "widmungswidriger verwendung" kann keine rede sein...)
(nur um nicht so ein gefühl von "hie-hochqualitative-&-teure-händlerräder - da billiger-versenderschrott" aufkommen zu lassen!)


----------



## Derivator22 (28. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir werden den Fall mit dem Umwerfer auf jeden Fall prüfen. Mir persönlich sind keine Fälle von Stürzen bekannt, die auf *Konstruktionsfehler* zurückzuführen sind. Auch wird *nicht bewusst* *ein bekanntes Problem unter den Tisch gekehrt*, erst recht nicht, wenn durch solch ein Problem eine Gefahr ausgehen könnte. Da momentan fast die komplette Mannschaft auf der Eurobike ist, kann es jedoch ein wenig länger dauern bis wir/alle sich in diese Thematik eingelesen hat.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Erste Fettmarkierung:
Konstruktionsfehler sind ganz klar definiert. Diese entstehen bei der Planung des Produkts.

Zweite Fettmarkierung:
Sicher ist jedoch, dass Kenntnis seitens H&S Bike-Discount darüber bestand, dass dieser Mangel gehäuft aufgetreten ist. Diese Kenntnis wurde nicht nur forenseitig erlangt, sondern auch via Direktkontakt seitens betroffener Endkunden. (Meine Mail mit Bildern inkl. der Antwortmails stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung, falls man Gedächtnisschwierigkeiten hat).

Generell trifft den Hersteller (§ 4 ProdHG) eine Produktbeobachtungspflicht und dementsprechende Warn- und Informationspflichten auch nach dem Kauf.

Fakten:
Der Hersteller hatte nachweisbar Kenntnis über das verhäufte Auftreten dieses Produktfehlers und zumindest mich, als betroffenen und möglicherweise betroffenen Kunden nachweisbar nicht informiert (wie es bei den anderen Personen ist, kann ich mangels Kenntnis nicht sagen).
Der Hersteller hatte auch Kenntnis (meine Mail) über die Folgen (Sturz) dieses Produktfehlers.
Kenntis; ergo: Handlungspflicht!

Ich mag mich jetzt nicht zur Rechtslage und zur Einschätzung eines solchen Verhaltens äußern, aber ich für meinen Teil _empfinde_ den Umgang als zumindest einmal fahrlässig und unprofessionell.


----------



## Robby2107 (28. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Zweite Fettmarkierung:
> Sicher ist jedoch, dass Kenntnis seitens H&S Bike-Discount darüber bestand, dass dieser Mangel gehäuft aufgetreten ist. Diese Kenntnis wurde nicht nur forenseitig erlangt, sondern auch via Direktkontakt seitens betroffener Endkunden. (Meine Mail mit Bildern inkl. der Antwortmails stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung, falls man Gedächtnisschwierigkeiten hat).
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du schon markierst, dann lese auch bitte den Text richtig.
Andi sind PERSÖNLICH keine Fälle bekannt und er sitzt mit Sicherheit auch nicht alleine bei Radon. Sprich wenn einer seiner Kollegen Deine Mail entgegen genommen hat, kann es Andi PERSÖNLICH nicht wissen.


Dass Dein Problem ärgerlich und sogar gefährlich ist, steht außer Frage. Deswegen auch dranbleiben, aber immer den richtigen Ton treffen. Dann wird Dir bei Radon auch immer gern geholfen.


grüße
Robby


----------



## Derivator22 (28. August 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> aber immer den richtigen Ton treffen. Dann wird Dir bei Radon auch immer gern geholfen.



a) mein "Ton" ist nüchtern und sachlich
b) das mit dem "geholfen werden" (gab eine neue Schraube -selten so gelacht) hab ich bereits hinter mir...
c) musst auch DU richtig lesen! Die zweite Fettmarkierung hat keinen direkten Bezug zu zweitem Satz, wo Andi sagt, dass er persönlich keine Kenntnis von einem Konstruktionsfehler habe. Ein solcher "Konstruktionsfehler" liegt mEn auch nicht vor.
d) Selbst wenn man es wie du falsch liest und das mit dem "PERSÖNLICH" hervorhebt, so kann man herauslesen, dass ich sage, dass sicher ist, dass *seitens H&S!!!* Kenntnis darüber besteht. Keinerlei Andeutung, dass Andi Kenntnis darüber hat.

So, was genau wolltest du uns/ mir nun nochmal mit deinem Post mitteilen? Dass mein Ton kontraproduktiv ist um geholfen zu werden (dann hast du noch lange nicht die Posts des Radon/ H&S CEO gelesen)?!


----------



## Osningradler (28. August 2014)

So, ich habe versucht mich hier mal ein bisschen einzulesen im "Kummerkasten": Erster Eindruck "Viel"  ... habe dann mal bei den anderen Herstellerforen kurz (!) reingeschaut: auf Seite 1 bei Transalp, Cube, Rose (das sind die Bike, die ich früher gefahren hab), nichts Vergleichbares gefunden, bei Bergamont auch nicht. - Das kann natürlich viele Gründe haben!

Positiv ist es auf jeden Fall, dass es hier diese Möglichkeit gibt und von Radon/Florian trotz Messe sofort reagiert wurde! Das spricht für den Service.

Eine ziemliche Arroganz und Servicewüste habe ich im Einzelhandel schon manchmal festgestellt, allerdings nicht bei den o.g. Herstellern/Vertreibern. Wenn ich in der Vergangenheit Probleme hatte, haben die Genannten alle recht kulant, schnell und unproblematisch geholfen.
Wenn man diesen Thread hier liest, häufen sich leider von Radon auch andere Eindrück. Nun gut, das ist ja auch der Sinn eines Kummerkastens.

Ich möchte aber nochmal voranstellen: Ich bin eigentlich mit einer klaren Kaufabsicht für ein Radonbike hier gelandet. Ich fahre seit ca. 7 Jahren eher sanft und gelegentlich mit gesundheitlich bedingter Pause in den letzten 2 Jahren. In der "Szene" war ich nie. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum mich die Wortwahl mancher Mitarbeiter hier irritiert. Ich verbuche es zumindest auch unter etwas ruppigeren Umgangstönen in der MTB-Szene.
Trotzdem ist der Beigeschmack schon sehr fad, wenn Leute, die mehrere tausend Euro und damit einiges an Vertrauen einem Unternehmen gegenüber erstmal in die Waagschale werfen, vom CEO persönlich beleidigt und mit Unterstellungen überzogen werden - Die Leute wollen halt mal, dass sie fahren können mit einem wenige Wochen oder Monate alten Bike (und die überwiegende Zahl der Fälle hier, die ich gelesen habe, waren solche neuen Bikes!). Geht das so dermaßen an der Firmenphilosophie vorbei?

Schockierend ist das auf jeden Fall. Ich sage, aber auch dazu, dass ich das Kinde nicht mit dem Bade ausschütten möchte (u.a. weil ich ähnlich abstruse Erfahrungen mit "Fachhändlern" habe), aber schon wissen möchte, was eigentlich hinter so einem bewusst kundenunfreundlichen Vorgehen steckt. (Beispiel: Das hier dokumentierte nach wenigen KM gebrochene DTSwiss Laufrad: als Unternehmer würde ich doch mich schon bei der Ehre gepackt fühlen und allein deshalb das Ding schamesrot austauschen statt jemandem hier wirre Geschichten von Mitarbeiterurlauben und Verantwortung des Herstellers aufzutischen und dann auch noch von Führungsebene hier völlig schamlos ins Forum zu schreiben "jaja, man könne es schon verstehen, aber man müsse halt jetzt mal warten...(nach 6 Wochen!!!)" - wenn man die Marke beschädigen wollte, könnte man es echt nicht besser machen    Hätte mir das jedenfalls vor dem Mitlesen hier nicht so ausmalen können...

Ich hoffe, jedenfalls das sind immer noch Einzelfälle und keiner mach das hier zu Norm, auch wenn hochrangige Mitarbeiter das scheinbar beiläufig als völlig normal ansehen, so vorzugehen


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (28. August 2014)

So nun habe ich das Problem mit der sich lösenden Lager Verschraubung auch.
Slide 150 10.0 von 2014
Hatte nach der Lieferung alles kontrolliert und nachgezogen, nach den ersten ca 50 km war dann die Schraube fast raus.
Habe dann die Schraube nachgezogen und dann war erstmal ruhe, jetzt nach ca. 500 km schon wieder.... Und jetzt ca. Alle 20 - 30 km dreht sie sich wieder Raus.
Wenn ich alles richtig Verstanden habe muss ich wohl das Lager fetten oder ersetzten und dann Schraube mit sicherungslack  sichern.
Werde ich nächste Woche mal testen... Und Radon informieren, mal sehen was da von Radon kommt.
Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Service und das Bike ist Super !!


----------



## slowlifter (28. August 2014)

zur Klarstellung, sich loesende Schrauben haben bei mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt zu einem Unfall gefuehrt. Das waren damals nachtraegliche Fehler der Werkstatt an meiner Bremse. Da ich mich beim Versagen der Bremse in den Hang geworfen habe auch gut gegangen.

Mit den Lagerschrauben ware ich bereits mit mehreren Bikes in Bonn. Soviel zum Einzelfall. Was mich stoert ist, dass man zum Teil deutlich darauf draengen muss, dass Beanstandungen ueberhaupt ueberprueft werden. 

Weiterhin bin ich in diesem speziellen Fall ziemlich angesaeuert, da ich ein paar Tage vorher mit den Worten verabschiedet wurde, dass jetzt alles kontrolliert und in Ordnung waere und ansonsten sich am Bike alles im Rahmen von Toleranzen bewegt.

Ergebnis ist, dass ich am Samstag wieder nach Bonn pilgern darf.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. August 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schonmal ausführlich meine Meinung dazu geschrieben und einige bis dahin dokumentierte Fälle verlinkt.
> Inszwischen sind neue dazu gekommen.
> Einen Einzelfall kann ich also in keinster Weise erkennen.
> 
> ...


Zu der sich lösenden Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe rechts . Ich hatte der Werkstatt und unser Fertigung über das Einsetzen
der Schraube gesprochen als die ersten Fälle hier vorkamen und darauf hingewiesen wie die Schraube eingesetzt werden muß.
Die Schraube wird so seid 5 Jahren bei allen Slide und Swoop eingesetzt und der Fehler sollte so natürlich nicht vorkommen.
An den 15er Rahmen verwenden wir da eine neue Feststoff Sicherung auf den ersten 5 Gewindegängen die sicher falsches
Anwenden der Schrauben Sicherung verhindert. Der Fehler beim Einsetzen der Schraube kann fehlende Schrauben Sicherung
aber auch zufiel davon sein da diese dann das Lager verkleben kann . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Bodo.

Scheinbar kommen ja immer noch aktuelle Fälle nach, wie man an den letzten postings sieht. Von daher scheint mir dein Ansatz mit der Feststoffsicherung gut zu sein.

(Bei dem Detail "Schraube durch Lager in Gewindeaufnahme im Rahmen" will man ja vermutlich und auch verständlicherweise bleiben, denke ich. 
Bolzenaufnahmen wie an meinem Operator z.B. haben das Problem ja nicht, selbst wenn das Lager mal klemmen sollte. Bolzen von links, Mutter rechts hinter der Kurbel isteinfacher nachzuziehen, aber bei dem 73er Tretlager am Slide/Swoop ist da rechts für die Mutter nicht so viel Platz wie am 83er DH Lager.)




BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Fehler beim Einsetzen der Schraube kann fehlende Schrauben Sicherung
> aber auch zufiel davon sein da diese dann das Lager verkleben kann . Gruß Bodo



Ja, leider vollkommen richtig.
Musste ich am Carbon 650er Slide meines Kumpels feststellen. Dem wollte ich vorsorglich alle Lager abschmieren.
Leide habe ich sowohl bei der Kettenstrebeneinheit, wie auch bei der Wippe an jeweils einer Schraube die Segel gestrichen. Die kleben wegen zu viel Schraubensicherung im Lager fest und ziehen so die einteilige Baugruppe (Wippe / Kettenstreben) mit rüber und würden die Teile spreizen/kaputbrechen, wenn man weiterdrehen würde.
Also habe ich die Schrauben unverrichteter Dinge wieder festgezogen.
Ich werd den Kollegen mal zu H&S in die Werkstatt schicken. Mal gucken, ob die sich trauen, die verklebten Schrauben rauszudrehen.


----------



## tane (29. August 2014)

"...ruppigeren Umgangstönen ..." - kuckst du österr. bikeboard!


----------



## marwil (29. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo das ist ok die Achse trägt zu 70% das wird nach ein paar mal Anziehen noch besser. Gruß Bodo


Hi,

könntest Du mir das genauer erklären?
Es war auch Abrieb vorhanden

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Linussoft (29. August 2014)

Osningradler schrieb:


> So, ich habe versucht mich hier mal ein bisschen einzulesen im "Kummerkasten": Erster Eindruck "Viel"  ... habe dann mal bei den anderen Herstellerforen kurz (!) reingeschaut: auf Seite 1 bei Transalp, Cube, Rose (das sind die Bike, die ich früher gefahren hab), nichts Vergleichbares gefunden, bei Bergamont auch nicht. - Das kann natürlich viele Gründe haben!
> (...)
> (Beispiel: Das hier dokumentierte nach wenigen KM gebrochene DTSwiss Laufrad: als Unternehmer würde ich doch mich schon bei der Ehre gepackt fühlen und allein deshalb das Ding schamesrot austauschen statt jemandem hier wirre Geschichten von Mitarbeiterurlauben und Verantwortung des Herstellers aufzutischen und dann auch noch von Führungsebene hier völlig schamlos ins Forum zu schreiben "jaja, man könne es schon verstehen, aber man müsse halt jetzt mal warten...(nach 6 Wochen!!!)" - wenn man die Marke beschädigen wollte, könnte man es echt nicht besser machen    Hätte mir das jedenfalls vor dem Mitlesen hier nicht so ausmalen können...



Wenn du meinen Fall schon ansprichst:

ja, auch ich hätte mir ein ganz anderes Vorgehen erhofft. Wir reden mittlerweile über 9 (!!!) Wochen, die meine Vorderradfelge unterwegs ist. Von zurückgekommenen Paketen und Kollegen die in Urlaub waren möchte ich gar nicht mehr reden, gestern hatte ich aber zumindest mal wieder einen Anruf, die Gewährleistung wurde abgelehnt, man kann mir für ~125 EUR meine Felge (keine 20 km gelaufen, Bilder davon stehen ja hier im Thred) reparieren, dass dauert dann aber nochmal 2 Wochen. Kundenfreundlich? 
Das Rad ist gut, keine Frage und ich habe mittlerweile knappe 1500 km damit gefahren und freue mich auf jede Tour, aber über den Service in diesem Fall bin ich auch alles andere als Glücklich. 
Ich selber bin im Vertieb tätig, leitende Funktion, habe also täglich mit Eskalationen zu tun, ich käme nie auf die Idee, einem Kunden nach 1 Tag Nutzung 11 Wochen ohne Ware stehen zu lassen. 
Radon hat sich für diesen Weg entschieden, dass muss ich in erster Instanz akzeptieren. Man verkauft ein Rad für 2400 EUR (ohne dass ich nach weiterem Rabatt gefragt habe, und verbunden mit einem zweiten Rad, 350 EUR für meine Tochter, nebenbei fährt mein Sohn ein ZR Kids....) und riskiert dann einen zufriedenen Kunden wegen 125 EUR. 
Solange es funktioniert ist es doch OK, ich werde meine Konsequenzen ziehen. Heimlich, still, leise. Der Fall steht hier, jeder kann ihn lesen, außer die erste Reaktion (nachdem ich telefonisch mehrfach keinen erreicht hatte und auch auf Mails nicht geantwortet wurde) ist von Radon aus nichts versucht worden um mich zufrieden zu stellen. Ist eben so. ich werde nicht wegen 125 EUR ein Fass aufmachen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade...

Linus


----------



## Derivator22 (29. August 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> die Gewährleistung wurde abgelehnt, man kann mir für ~125 EUR meine Felge (keine 20 km gelaufen, Bilder davon stehen ja hier im Thred) reparieren, dass dauert dann aber nochmal 2 Wochen.



Mit welcher Begründung? Beweislast hat der Verkäufer zu tragen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2014)

Liebe Radon Biker,

wir sehen, dass hier in unserem Kummerkasten gerade zwei technische Probleme intensiv besprochen werden: Das Problem einer sich lösenden Lagerschraube am Slide 150 und das Umwerferproblem beim Slide E1. Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Werkstattleiter in Bonn wissen wir nun, dass beide Probleme bekannt sind, weil sie in einigen Fällen reklamiert wurden. Die Anzahl dieser Fälle ist jedoch tatsächlich überschaubar; auf tausende verkaufte Bikes kommt eine Handvoll Reklamationen.

Bei der Lagerschraube, die ohne Loctite verbaut wurde, handelt es sich offensichtlich lediglich um eine kleine Montagecharge an Bikes. Das sollte so nicht sein, da sind wir mit euch Rat-Suchenden auf einer Linie. Unser Werkstattleiter hat bereits eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden, die wir intern kommunizieren werden. Die betroffenen Bikes können dann selbstverständlich bei uns reklamiert werden.

Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer muss ich jedoch an dieser Stelle noch einmal zurück stellen. Wie mein Kollege Andi bereits hier im Forum schrieb, sind sämtliche Entscheidungsträger noch auf der Eurobike, so dass wir die Lösung dieses Problems erst nächste Woche angehen können. Es sei jedoch noch einmal ausdrücklich versichert, dass das Problem bei Radon bekannt ist und dass wir bestrebt sind, schnell eine Lösung zu finden, die alle gleichermaßen zufriedenstellt.

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Linussoft (29. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung? Beweislast hat der Verkäufer zu tragen.



Tja, da die Felge noch nicht wieder da ist, habe ich dazu noch keine Angaben. Dass die Beweislast klar definiert ist, weiß ich auch, darauf werde ich zur rechten Zeit zurückgreifen.

Linus


----------



## slowlifter (29. August 2014)

@ Florian  

danke, bin morgen frueh dann in Bonn mit Lagerschraube und Spiel in der Wippe mit freudiger Erwartung einer abschliessenden Regelung. Eine Rueckmeldung auf meine letzte Mail an die Werkstatt gibt es dann ja hoffentlich morgen vor Ort.


----------



## quatauta (30. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> [...] Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer muss ich jedoch an dieser Stelle noch einmal zurück stellen. [...] Es sei jedoch noch einmal ausdrücklich versichert, dass das Problem bei Radon bekannt ist und dass wir bestrebt sind, schnell eine Lösung zu finden, die alle gleichermaßen zufriedenstellt. [...]



Hallo Florian, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt kann ich eine solche Aussage leider nicht wirklich ernst nehmen (sofern keine Lösung präsentiert wird). Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer besteht seit die Komponenten (Umwerfer und Kurbel) für das Slide 150 E1 2014 von Radon zusammengestellt wurden. Jetzt sind die 2015er Modelle verfügbar. So was sollte bei den ersten montierten Bikes auffallen, die (hoffentlich) von Eurer Qualitätskontrolle (mit fachlichem Verständnis) geprüft werden.

Mir ist das Problem am ersten Tag  aufgefallen, an dem ich das Bike zuhause hatte. Und ich hatte zuvor noch nie mit Direct Mount Umwerfern zu tun. Ich würde mir wünschen, das die Verantwortlichen bei Radon auch auf die (durchaus vielen) kleinen technischen Details achten würden.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (30. August 2014)

so zurueck aus bonn. dickes lob an herrn trimborn, sehr guter service vor Ort.


----------



## filiale (30. August 2014)

Und was ist das Ergebnis ?


----------



## Normansbike (2. September 2014)

Lieber per PN.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. September 2014)

bin nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier richtig ist, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.
Ich benötige für mein ZR650b 7.0 ein Ersatzteil, undzwar den roten Dichtring zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen/Lager.
In den Sram Ersatzteillisten find ich ihn nicht

Oder ist das ein "Normteil" ?


----------



## x-Downhill-x (12. September 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,
bei meinem Radon Slide 150 10.0, BJ 2013 tritt nach wie vor ein Anschleifen der Bremsscheibe auf. Ich hatte schon letztes Jahr Kontakt mit dem Service von Bikediscount aufgenommen, da hieß es, daß die Bremse über einige Hundert Kilometer eingefahren werden müsse und dann das Schleifen von alleine verschwinden würde. Leider ist das nicht der Fall. Das MTB wurde dieses Jahr bereits zum Service eingeschickt, das Problem besteht weiterhin.
Bei seitlicher Verlagerung, Kurven- bzw. Slalomfahrten und stärkerem Pedalieren (Wiegetritt) sind deutliche, unangenehme Schleifgeräusche vom Hinterrad her zu hören. Beim Gerade-ausfahren treten keine Geräusche auf, die Bremsscheibe läuft dabei exakt in der Mitte der beiden Bremsbeläge wodurch eine verzogene Bremsscheibe ausgeschlossen werden kann. Durch leichtes seitliches Drücken am Hinterrad sieht man aber, das sich der Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Beläge deutlich ändert und es zum Kontakt kommt. Die Frage ist nun, ob das Laufrad / Nabe bzw. die hintere Schwinge zu weich ist, so dass es zu derartigen Verwindungen kommen kann. Bitte teilen Sie mir Maßnahmen für eine entsprechende Abhilfe des "Schleifproblems" mit. In Foren wird oft geschrieben, daß das Schleifen mit einer anderen Bremsscheibe behoben werden könnte, stimmt das. Wenn ja, können Sie mir bitte ein attraktives Angebot machen? Ich finde es Schade daß bei einem MTB in dieser "gehobenen" Preisklasse solche Mängel überhaupt auftauchen und ein Thema sind. Ich habe mich damals extra entschieden, etwas mehr Geld für vernünftige Qualität auszugeben deswegen ist die Enttäuschung umso größer.
Außerdem drückt es beim Fox Dämpfer für den Hinterbau bei jeder Fahrt Fett (zwischen Dämpferkörper und dem ausfedernden Element) heraus. Ist das normal??? Der Dämpfer wurde beim Service damals ebenfalls geprüft.
Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

Das ist normal daß der Dämpfer immer etwas Öl verliert. Das dient zur Schmierung der Dichtungen und des Kolben. Das wird im Laufe der Zeit weniger. Daher ist es sinnvoll dieses ab und an selbst aufzufüllen. (google).

Das Laufrad sollte sich NICHT im Rahmen bewegen lassen. In dem Fall liegt ein Fehler vor. Eventuell mal die Nabe prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> bin nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier richtig ist, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.
> Ich benötige für mein ZR650b 7.0 ein Ersatzteil, undzwar den roten Dichtring zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen/Lager.
> In den Sram Ersatzteillisten find ich ihn nicht
> 
> Oder ist das ein "Normteil" ?


Hallo ghostmuc, 

bitte wende Dich mit Deiner Anfrage an unsere Serviceabteilung in Bonn oder im Versand. Dort kann man Dir Auskunft geben. 

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2014)

x-Downhill-x schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> bei meinem Radon Slide 150 10.0, BJ 2013 tritt nach wie vor ein Anschleifen der Bremsscheibe auf. Ich hatte schon letztes Jahr Kontakt mit dem Service von Bikediscount aufgenommen, da hieß es, daß die Bremse über einige Hundert Kilometer eingefahren werden müsse und dann das Schleifen von alleine verschwinden würde. Leider ist das nicht der Fall. Das MTB wurde dieses Jahr bereits zum Service eingeschickt, das Problem besteht weiterhin.
> Bei seitlicher Verlagerung, Kurven- bzw. Slalomfahrten und stärkerem Pedalieren (Wiegetritt) sind deutliche, unangenehme Schleifgeräusche vom Hinterrad her zu hören. Beim Gerade-ausfahren treten keine Geräusche auf, die Bremsscheibe läuft dabei exakt in der Mitte der beiden Bremsbeläge wodurch eine verzogene Bremsscheibe ausgeschlossen werden kann. Durch leichtes seitliches Drücken am Hinterrad sieht man aber, das sich der Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Beläge deutlich ändert und es zum Kontakt kommt. Die Frage ist nun, ob das Laufrad / Nabe bzw. die hintere Schwinge zu weich ist, so dass es zu derartigen Verwindungen kommen kann. Bitte teilen Sie mir Maßnahmen für eine entsprechende Abhilfe des "Schleifproblems" mit. In Foren wird oft geschrieben, daß das Schleifen mit einer anderen Bremsscheibe behoben werden könnte, stimmt das. Wenn ja, können Sie mir bitte ein attraktives Angebot machen? Ich finde es Schade daß bei einem MTB in dieser "gehobenen" Preisklasse solche Mängel überhaupt auftauchen und ein Thema sind. Ich habe mich damals extra entschieden, etwas mehr Geld für vernünftige Qualität auszugeben deswegen ist die Enttäuschung umso größer.
> Außerdem drückt es beim Fox Dämpfer für den Hinterbau bei jeder Fahrt Fett (zwischen Dämpferkörper und dem ausfedernden Element) heraus. Ist das normal??? Der Dämpfer wurde beim Service damals ebenfalls geprüft.
> ...


Hallo Tom, 

dass etwas Fox-Fluid austritt, wenn der Dämpfer arbeitet, ist normal. Das ist die Schmierung des Federelements, die sich dann außen am Dämpfer ablagert. 

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann sich die Stellung der Scheibe durch den Einfluss des Reifens etwa bei Fahrten auf schrägen Hängen variieren. So wie Du es beschreibst, hört sich das ganze aber schon extrem an. Wende Dich bitte an unsere Werkstatt in Bonn oder an die Serviceabteilung im Versand, dann wird man sich Deinem Problem gerne annehmen. 

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo ghostmuc,
> 
> bitte wende Dich mit Deiner Anfrage an unsere Serviceabteilung in Bonn oder im Versand. Dort kann man Dir Auskunft geben.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Denen hatte ich geschrieben und zwei Wochen keine Antwort erhalten, trotz mehrfacher Mails.
Wurde gestern endlich geklärt. Danke dafür an Tom der sich der Sache angenommen hatte.


----------



## rallleb (14. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 
Wollte gestern im Megastore das Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 bestellen "ist nicht möglich, nur online"
1. Von mir bis zum Megastore sind es nur 17min 48sec und ich würde gerne meinen local dealer(Megastore) unterstützen und kein Versenderbike fahren
2. Wenn ich online bestelle soll ich nochmal 30€ Versand bezahlen für ein 3399€ Rad

Geht das echt nicht? Bestellen, anzahlen, abholen, rest bezahlen?
Gruß
Ralf aus Bornheim


----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

rallleb schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Wollte gestern im Megastore das Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 bestellen "ist nicht möglich, nur online"
> 1. Von mir bis zum Megastore sind es nur 17min 48sec und ich würde gerne meinen local dealer(Megastore) unterstützen und kein Versenderbike fahren
> 2. Wenn ich online bestelle soll ich nochmal 30€ Versand bezahlen für ein 3399€ Rad
> ...


das kann doch nicht sein.....hast du mit einem Verantwortlichen vor Ort gesprochen? Das ist doch Quatsch.... und online bestellen aber im Store abholen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. September 2014)

rallleb schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Wollte gestern im Megastore das Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 bestellen "ist nicht möglich, nur online"
> 1. Von mir bis zum Megastore sind es nur 17min 48sec und ich würde gerne meinen local dealer(Megastore) unterstützen und kein Versenderbike fahren
> 2. Wenn ich online bestelle soll ich nochmal 30€ Versand bezahlen für ein 3399€ Rad
> ...


Hallo, in Absprache mit dem Leiter des Radverkaufs können wir auch im Megastore Reservierungen vornehmen. Die E-Mail Adresse gibt es bei Bedarf per PM. 

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## techstar (16. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer muss ich jedoch an dieser Stelle noch einmal zurück stellen. Wie mein Kollege Andi bereits hier im Forum schrieb, sind sämtliche Entscheidungsträger noch auf der Eurobike, so dass wir die Lösung dieses Problems erst nächste Woche angehen können. Es sei jedoch noch einmal ausdrücklich versichert, dass das Problem bei Radon bekannt ist und dass wir bestrebt sind, schnell eine Lösung zu finden, die alle gleichermaßen zufriedenstellt.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

eine kleine Ergänzung zum Umwerferthema:
Da sich an meinem kürzlich erworbenen Slide E1 2014 die Kette nun schon einige Male verklemmt hat, habe ich begonnen etwas zu recherchieren.

Die wichtigsten Infos stehen in den "Frame Fit Specifications" von SRAM.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug zu den "high direct mount" umwerfern. (c) SRAM:



 

Wie man in der Tabelle schnell erkennt, gibt es 2 Varianten für 2x10 fach. "Standard Cage" und "Compact Cage".
Für 36/22 Kettenblätter sollte eigentlich der kompakte Käfig verwendet werden. Bei mir am Rad sieht das aber eher nach dem größeren aus.

So müsste der kompakte Umwerfer aussehen:
X9 Umwerfer 2x10-fach high direct mount
(c) www.bike-discount.de
 

 

und so am E1:
(c) www.bike-discount.de


 
Kann es daran liegen? Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2014)

techstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine kleine Ergänzung zum Umwerferthema:
> Da sich an meinem kürzlich erworbenen Slide E1 2014 die Kette nun schon einige Male verklemmt hat, habe ich begonnen etwas zu recherchieren.
> ...


Hallo techstar, vielen Dank für die von Dir zusammengetragenen Informationen. Wir sind gerade dabei, die Thematik zu überprüfen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTPler (18. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich jetzt EXTRA hier im Forum angemeldet um zwei weitere Fälle, Thema Radon Slide E1 2014, aufzuzeigen.
Wie oben schon beschrieben wurde mein Rad und das eines Freundes mit den themen auffällig: 1. Schraube Schwingenlager rechts lose (habe selbst Kurbel, Kettenführung usw. demontiert, gesäubert und mittels Schraubensicherung fixiert. Hält bis jetzt!) und 2. Kettenklemmer (selbst nach zweimaligem Werkstattbesuch keine Besserung). Werde das Thema aufmerksam verfolgen. Anmerkung: Das Bike ansich ist absolut Klasse.
Gruß, MTPfälzer


----------



## stevie56 (19. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich bin auch Besitzer eins Radon Slide 150 E1 seit Anfang September.
Bei mir hat sich gestern auch die Kette verklemmt und ist sogar gerissen, was ja teilweise hier auch schon beschrieben wurde. Kette ist nicht am Kettenschloss gerissen, sondern an einem normalen Kettenglied.
Der Verklemmer fand unter minimaler Last statt und auf einer nahezu geraden Strecke.
Ich hoffe mal, dass Radon hier bald handelt.

Gruß
Stevie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (19. September 2014)




----------



## techstar (19. September 2014)

Hallo Radon-Team, hallo Bikefreunde,

habe gerade den Umwerfer von meinem Slide 150 E1 abmontiert.
Da steht auf der Innenseite tatsächlich 45T (siehe Foto).

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. September 2014)

genau wegen solcher Probleme stehe ich zu meiner Hammerschmidt 
das Mehrgewicht = problemloser Fahrspass


----------



## haekel72 (19. September 2014)

Oder 1 Fach


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. September 2014)

dafuer fehlt das Schmalz in den Wadeln


----------



## Black-Under (23. September 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal auf das Lack Problem bei meinem Slide 130 in candy red hinweisen.

Ein so empfindlicher Lack ist mir bei einem Rad noch nie untergekommen. Wie schon bereits beschrieben habe ich nur von der Klemme  des Montageständers einen Lackschaden am Oberrohr. Das Unterrohr hat eine Menge Lackschäden die im Laden entstanden sind. Nach mehreren Mails an Bike-Discount habe ich immer noch keine Antwort. Vielleicht hilft es ja dies mal hier anzusprechen.
Für mich ist das nämlich eine Gewährleistungsache.


----------



## techstar (23. September 2014)

...Nun, leider gabs das E1 weder mit 1x11-fach noch mit Hammerschmidt 

Jedenfalls habe ich mittlerweile einen X0 2x10-fach Umwerfer (max. 36/38 Zähne) montiert und siehe da, jetzt funktioniert das Hochschalten vorne einwandfrei und das Bike macht richtig Spaß - zumindest nach bisher 3 Touren.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Aalex (25. September 2014)

stevie56 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch Besitzer eins Radon Slide 150 E1 seit Anfang September.
> Bei mir hat sich gestern auch die Kette verklemmt und ist sogar gerissen, was ja teilweise hier auch schon beschrieben wurde. Kette ist nicht am Kettenschloss gerissen, sondern an einem normalen Kettenglied.
> ...



das ist wohl eher persönliches pech, als das problem von radon.

sowas passiert. genauso wie ein steinschlag in der motorhaube beim auto.


----------



## stevie56 (25. September 2014)

Nein nicht wirklich, resultiert vom Umwerfer.
Wenn du das Thema auch im Slide Forum verfolgt hättest, dann hättest du mitbekommen, dass dies
nicht nur bei mir passiert ist.

Es geht hier um das Umwerferthema, nicht um die Kette.
Einen einzigen Post zu lesen und dann zu kommentieren macht manchmal keinen Sinn. Ab und an muss man auch den Rest lesen.

Ein Steinschlag ist wohl eine andere Kategorie, naja lassen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Oktober 2014)

Umwerferproblematik Radon Slide E1 2014:

Nach viel Recherche, unzähligen Telefonaten und lebhaften Diskussionen ist nun die Umwerferdebatte für das Radon Slide E1 2014 geklärt.

Vorab: Das Bike ist nicht - wie befürchtet - falsch gespect und es wurde wie auch alle anderen Bikes vor Markteinführung auf Kompatibilität geprüft. Von den bisher verkauften Slide E1 gibt es dennoch eine überschaubare Anzahl, wo es zu Schaltproblemen oder Kettenklemmern kommen kann. Da der Großteil der E1 Modelle jedoch ohne Schaltprobleme unterwegs ist und somit keinerlei Performance-Einbußen aufweist, können wir ein „generelles“ Problem ausschließen.

Für alle betroffenen Fahrer von E1 Modellen bieten wir eine Überprüfung inkl. Austausch des Umwerfers auf eine Compact-Variante an. Dieser Wechsel ist selbstverständlich kostenlos und kann nach Absprache mit unserer Werkstatt vereinbart werden.

Kontakt: [email protected]

Wir entschuldigen uns für evtl. Unanehmlichkeiten bzw. Problemen auf Trailausfahrten und hoffen, dass der Fokus nun wieder auf die schönen Seiten des Bikens gerückt werden kann.

Euer Radon-Team


----------



## schnellmued (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Heute wollte ich mal den Umwerfer an meinem Swoop nachstellen da es zT nur wiederwillig runterschalten wollte. Dabei auch mal noch gucken woher das Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich seit der letzten Tour denn kommen koennte....
Dabei musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen das die Schraube welche das untere Lager der Hinterbauschwinge haelt nur noch vom Blech der Kettenfuehrung gehalten wurde   Also Kurbel / Kefue ab und dabei bemerken muessen an 2 der 3 Alu Schrauben der Kefue der Innensechskant schon bei der Montage ziemlich "rund" gemacht wurden   













Das Bike hat gradmal ~500km runter ... zugegeben nicht immer die sanftesten Trails aber dafuer ist es ja auch nicht gebaut!

@Radon-Bikes : Da das Gewinde der Huelse und der Schraube + Innensechskant der der Kefue Schrauben ziemlich im Eimer sind und das meiner Meinung nach etwas nachlaessig montiert wurde geht da doch sicherlich ein Austausch der Teile auf Garantie ? 

mfg
Schnellmued


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. Oktober 2014)

So langsam trifft die Aussage "Einzelfall" wohl mehr ganz zu. 
Dürfte ziemlich genau der zwanzigste hier dokumentierte Fall sein, die Dunkelziffer ist sicher höher.

Schade. Ist imho der einzige echt gefährliche Punkt an den sonst schönen Slides/Swoops.
Man sollte da imho vielleicht echt mal über einen Hinweis für alle Swoop/Slide Besitzer nachdenken, diese Stelle dringlichst im Auge zu behalten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Oktober 2014)

sorry aber wenn ich solche Bilder sehe wo die Raeder angeblich erst 500km runter haben sollen und alles furztrocken ist,
da frag ich mich ob Ihr Oel in Eurer Werkstatt habt ???
nur abdampfen nach einer Tour ist toedlich fuers Material !!!!


----------



## lonleyrider (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo.
Leider muss ich jetzt auch einmal das Forum nutzen, um meinem Kummer Luft zu machen.
Folgendes ist geschehen:
Ich fahre ein Skeen 10.0, Modelljahr 2013. Verbaut ist eine Sram X0 Bremsanlage.
Im Juli ging die Hinterbremse kaputt. Der Bremshebel ließ sich kaum ziehen und die Bremsleistung betrug noch etwa 10 %. Daraufhin habe ich das Rad bei meinem Bikehändler im Ort abgegeben, dieser schickte die Bremse an den Importeur/Hersteller ein. Nach drei Wochen kam die Bremse repariert zurück.
Wenig später ging nun die Vorderremse kaputt, es war derselbe Defekt wie zuvor bei der Hinterbremse. Daraufhin habe ich das Bike wieder in meiner Bikewerkstatt abgegeben und der Chef hat die Bremse binnen 2 Tagen repariert. Lt. seiner Aussage lag der Defekt im Hebel.
Nun war alles in Ordnung...aber nur für etwa 2 Wochen, denn nun trat der Defekt wieder an der Hinterbremse auf, welche ja zu Anfang repariert wurde.
Damit die -nun bereits dritte- erforderliche Reparatur nicht wieder nur von kurzer Dauer ist, habe ich beide Bremsen an Euch geschickt. Eine Schadensbeschreibung lag bei.
Mit einem Mechaniker von Euch habe ich bereits telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir, das die Bremse völlig runtergefahren seien und der Defekt daher komme. Dieser Aussage sprechen allerdings zwei Tatsachen entgegen:
1) Wären beide Bremsen runtergefahren, so wäre mir das aufgefallen. Beide Bremsen haben allerdings bis zum Zeitpunkt des Defektes tadellos funktioniert.
2) Nachdem die Hinterbremse erstmalig repariert war, hätte dieser Defekt dann nicht kurze Zeit später wieder  auftreten dürfen.

Zwar hat man versucht, mich nach dem ersten Telefonat noch einmal anzurufen, dieses Gespräch konnte ich aber nicht entgegen nehmen.
Bei meinem danach erfolgten Rückruf wurde mir mitgeteilt, das man mich zurückrufen werde - was aber bis dato nicht geschah.
Bitte prüft doch mal, was nun wirklich mit der bremse ist und wie wir weitergehen wollen.
Meinen Namen teile ich gerne per PN mit, falls erforderlich!

Schönen Gruß

lonleyrider


----------



## filiale (2. Oktober 2014)

was bedeutet es denn wenn eine bremse "runtergefahren" ist ? bremsflüssigkeit zu alt oder beläge abgefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (2. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte bedeutet "Beläge runtergefahren".
Jetzt ist aber alles gut, eben hat der DPD Mann ein Päckchen gebracht - mit der reparierten Bremse. Die alten Beläge haben dabei gelegen und waren tatsächlich abgenutzt.Wobei für mich jetzt allerdings die Frage besteht, das beim ersten mal an der Bremse gemacht wurde, als diese von meinem Händler eingeschickt wurde..
Es hat mich sehr gefreut, das es als -so auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen- *absolute Kulanzreparatur* gemacht wurde.
Also, egal, was seinerzeit nach Einschickung der Bremse dort gemacht wurde:Ihr habt es scheinbar als einzige Werkstatt richtig gemacht! 
Bleibt zu hofen, das der Schaden nicht in wenigen Wochen wieder auftritt!

Gruß


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Oktober 2014)

schnellmued schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute wollte ich mal den Umwerfer an meinem Swoop nachstellen da es zT nur wiederwillig runterschalten wollte. Dabei auch mal noch gucken woher das Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich seit der letzten Tour denn kommen koennte....
> Dabei musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen das die Schraube welche das untere Lager der Hinterbauschwinge haelt nur noch vom Blech der Kettenfuehrung gehalten wurde   Also Kurbel / Kefue ab und dabei bemerken muessen an 2 der 3 Alu Schrauben der Kefue der Innensechskant schon bei der Montage ziemlich "rund" gemacht wurden
> ...


Hallo Schnellmued, 
wende Dich mit dem Anliegen am besten direkt an die Werkstatt, dort kann man Dir helfen! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Post hat sich erledigt.


----------



## gloryisforever (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,

gestern ist die Kettenstrebe bei meinem 6Monate alten Slide Carbon 8.0 gerissen.
Ich habe schon eine Mail an euch mit Fotos gesendet. Wie lange dauert es bis das defekte Teil ausgetauscht wird? Und wie kann sowas passieren?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Oktober 2014)

gloryisforever schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> 
> gestern ist die Kettenstrebe bei meinem 6Monate alten Slide Carbon 8.0 gerissen.
> Ich habe schon eine Mail an euch mit Fotos gesendet. Wie lange dauert es bis das defekte Teil ausgetauscht wird? Und wie kann sowas passieren?


Hallo gloryisforever, 
der Austausch geht i.d.R. recht fix vonstatten, so dass Du dein Slide schon bald wieder fahren kannst. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Strebe bei Dir gerissen ist, von dem her weiß ich auch nicht, wie es passiert ist. Die Kollegen von der Werkstatt werden den Austausch vornehmen und ggf. die kaputte Strebe begutachten. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## tinnek (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
ich besitze das Swoop 8 se nun 3 monate.
Vor 2 Wochen hatt sich die Schraube der Kettensterbe rechts gelöst.
Hab es sofort gemerkt da der hinterbau bei treten weich wurde.
Hab die Trettkurbel gelöst und die kettestreben schraube befestigt ( diese hatte keine schrauben sicherung).
4 Tage später das gleiche spiel.
Nun war ich so schlau und hab schraubensicherung verwendet.
In der hofnung es hält.
Bin dann nach reparatur nach willingen 2 abfahrt .
Löste die schraube sich .
Ich habe dann versucht sie wieder festzuschrauben.
Aber pustekuchen Das helicoil gewinde hat sich aus den rhamen gerissen.
Konnte die schraube nicht demontieren.
drehte  sich aber in der ketten strebe.

Hab das fahrad zu h&s gebracht.
der werkstatt angestellte war nett hatt alles auf genommen .
und meinte das das alles auf kulanz repariert wird.
Irgenwie kamm es mir vor als wäre es standart das das passiert.
und dieses problem bekannt ist.
Nun gestern hab ich bescheid bekommen das bike abzuholen .
Ich bin gespannt was gemacht wurde.

Ich weiss gar nicht ob man Helicoil ern kann.
sprich ist ein mal ein helicoil raus gerissen fehlt doch das grund gewinde im rhamen für diesen oder ?


Naja
ich hoffe das nun die schraube sich nicht mehr löst.
werde auf jeden fall nach einer langen rund noch mal posten.

Gruß


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2014)

wo gehobelt wird , fallen ebend auch Spaehne !! 
manchmal muss man denke, dass einige Leute nicht begreifen wollen, welchen Belastungen das Material ausgesetzt ist 
einfach mehr Aufmerksamkeit bei der Pflege und Wartung der Sportgeraete kann einem den meisten Aerger ersparen


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wo gehobelt wird , fallen ebend auch Spaehne !!
> manchmal muss man denke, dass einige Leute nicht begreifen wollen, welchen Belastungen das Material ausgesetzt ist
> einfach mehr Aufmerksamkeit bei der Pflege und Wartung der Sportgeraete kann einem den meisten Aerger ersparen



Das ist u.a. Aufgabe der Ingenieure und Planer...


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2014)

ja klar und der Endverbraucher ist nur fuer den Spass verantwortlich 
was kann der Entwickler dafuer, wenn der Endverbraucher die Wartung schleifen laesst 
Schrauben regelmaessig auf festen Sitz kontrollieren ist da wohl zuviel verlangt


----------



## seele (3. Oktober 2014)

er hat ja gemerkt das die schraube locker war und gleich wieder festgezogen...
nach fest kam anscheinend ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ja klar und der Endverbraucher ist nur fuer den Spass verantwortlich
> was kann der Entwickler dafuer, wenn der Endverbraucher die Wartung schleifen laesst
> Schrauben regelmaessig auf festen Sitz kontrollieren ist da wohl zuviel verlangt


Ja genau tolle Einstellung um diese Schraube zu kontrollieren muss man die Kurbel demontieren. Da hab ich auch echt Lust zu, jedes Wochenende vor dem Fahren ne halbe Stunde am Rad zu basteln um alle schrauben zu kontrollieren. Wenn ich son Murks auf Arbeit entwickell, muss ich mir bald ne neue Arbeit suchen.

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Imbus zurechgeflext um die Schraube zu kontrollieren ist aber auch nicht sone dolle Lösung.
PS. am Auto oder Motorrad verlangt auch keiner von mir sämtliche Schrauben vor jeder Ausfahrt zu kontrollieren. Da gibt es Wartungsintervalle alle 30000km oder einmal pro Jahr. Solche Intervalle hätten bei den Fällen hier auch nicht geholfen. Man sone Lagerschraube isz doch kein Hexenwerk, wenn die sich löst, hat jemand in der Konstruktion/ Produktion seine Arbeit nicht richtig gemacht.


----------



## seele (3. Oktober 2014)

zumal es sicherungselemente gibt um solche probleme zu umgehen... (sprengscheiben etc...)
ein aluschräubchen an einer sich ständig bewegenden einheit ohne was zu verbauen ist nachlässig.


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ja klar und der Endverbraucher ist nur fuer den Spass verantwortlich



Und nochwas, ja der Endverbraucher ist nur für den Spaß verantwortlich, genau deswegen kauft und fährt er son Rad und das für ne Stange Geld.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2014)

man gut dass Du dann kein Auto gekauft hast, wenn Du mit dem auch nur an den Fahrspass glaubst, 
wird das ja richtig teuer fuer Dich auf Dauer 
immer diese oberflaechliche Einstellung....wenn ich habe fuer ein rundum Sorglospaket ja schliesslich bezahlt


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2014)

Na ja dann geb Du ruhig viel Geld aus und bevor du losfährst mach erst mal ne Rundum Wartung.......

Ich will lieber auf den Trail.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Oktober 2014)

Was ein Schwachsinn hier von sich gegeben wird! Absolut hirnverbrannter Stuss!
Es ist KEINEM Endverbraucher (bitte mal nachdenken, wer alles so Endverbraucher sein könnte; z.B. Hausfrau mit keinerlei Technikerfahrung usw.) zuzumuten, eine Kurbel zu demontieren, um das Drehmoment einer bestimmten Schraube zu prüfen (Sichtprüfung ist hier nicht ausreichend, um den Mangel zu erkennen; hingewiesen wurde seitens des Herstellers ebenfalls nicht!)!

Manchmal muss man seinen geistigen Horizont erweitern und sich eingestehen, dass nicht jeder Schraubergott ist (und es auch nicht sein muss). Trotzdem darf eine solche Person ein mangelfreies Produkt erwarten.


----------



## VollderTroll (3. Oktober 2014)

@Wolfplayer

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-16#post-12090884

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-16#post-12091396

Radon hat doch selbst gesagt das es ein Montagefehler ist ...

Gruß


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Oktober 2014)

darum stehe ich zum Motto....verlasse Dich nicht auf Andere, sondern prüfe selbst, dann kannst Du Dir sicher sein 
und nach dem Trail ist vor dem Trail....Pflege/Wartung kommt daher nach dem Trail, dann ist für den nächsten Trip alles perfekt und startklar  
aber schreibt hier ruhig weiter im Kummerkasten, aber in der Zeit hättet Ihr alle Schrauben längst erneut nachgezogen 
oder macht noch einen Fred auf "ät Bodo direkt" oder so....statt mal froh zu sein das ein Unternehmen sich so nahe am Kunden bewegt und hier Kontakt hält, da wird weiter mehr gemeckert


----------



## seele (4. Oktober 2014)

es kann nicht sein das du jedesmal (!) das halbe rad auseinandernehmen musst/sollst vor einer fahrt.
gewisse dinge sollten regelmässig kontrolliert werden ok,aber an schlecht zugänglichen stellen muss es eine andere lösung geben, gerade wenn es häufiger aufzutreten scheint.
da kannst du dir deine "ätschi smilies" sonst wo hinschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Oktober 2014)

Warum passiert das nicht bei cube oder spezi oder anderen herstellern.warum kann man da 2000km sorgenlos fahren ohne schrauben nachziehen zu müssen ? wenn es gut wäre bräuchte man auch weniger support.


----------



## Black-Under (4. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer ist einfach ziemlich Banane.


----------



## tinnek (4. Oktober 2014)

Hey
hab heut mein swoop abgeholt.
Heut war oktober fest und sehr viel los.
Aber zu dem fahrrad.
Bei meinem Swoop 175 8 se wurde die schraube ersetzt nun ist es nicht mehr eine Alu schraube sondern ein metal schraube mit einer feststoff sicherung.
Laut mechaniker wurde der Helicoil nicht beschädigt.
Hab heut nicht die zeit gehabt lange probezu fahren.
Erste eindruck gut.

Bin nett und kompetent behandelt worden.
Werd aber nächste woche nach winterberg fahren und  euch berichten.
Danke an das Radon Team
 Grußß


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Oktober 2014)

> Warum passiert das nicht bei cube



Dann lies mal im Cube Unterforum, Lagerprobleme, scheiß Support, ....


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Oktober 2014)

Habe eben mein 2013er Slide überprüft. Bei mir wars gemischt 

Horstlink hatte Schraubensicherung. Alle anderen nicht. Stört mich persönlich aber wenig, habe sowieso immer regelmäßig mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen und sämtliche Gewinde schauen tip top aus


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Habe eben mein 2013er Slide überprüft. Bei mir wars gemischt
> 
> Horstlink hatte Schraubensicherung. Alle anderen nicht. Stört mich persönlich aber wenig, habe sowieso immer regelmäßig mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen und sämtliche Gewinde schauen tip top aus


Alle Schrauben des Rahmens sollen mit Schraubensicherung mittelfest Montiert werden. Das dies nicht immer Richtig gemacht
wird ist ein Problem für uns alle Hersteller auch die oben erwähnten , ist zugeben mit fähigen Leuten in der Montage abzustellen
aber über eine große Entfernung schwierig zu Überwachen, daher der Ansatz mit Feststoffsicherung zu Arbeiten. Das wir da stärker in der Kritik sind wie andere liegt wohl daran das unser Kunden wohl immer nach den Hacken suchen warum sie unser
Bikes so günstig bekommen und doch sehr wenig finden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1995 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich ha ziemliche Probleme mit meinem Slide 160 carbon 8.0 2014. Im speziellen mit der Scaltung hinten, und den Speichen.
Also seit ca 6 Monaten fahre ich das Bike jetz, und hab von Anfang das Problem, dass mir die Speicen wie nix wegfetzen. Bei mir ist der DT Swiss 1700 verbaut.  Hab jetzt schon 5 Speichen wechseln müssen. Wäre alles noch auf fahreriches Können zurückzuführen, wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem Schaltkäfig der SRAM X9 hinzukommen würde.
Also bei dem ersten Speichendoppelbruch habe ich feststellen müssen, das die komplette Schaltung locker war (bei der 2ten Ausfahrt). Und der Käfig war schon ordentlich verbogen.
Nach dem Festschrauben, und der Reparatur beim Fachhändler riss mir dann 2 Wochen später die 3., und wieder nach 1 Woche die 4. 
Immer wenn ich im Größten Gang war. Alles bei wirklich kleinen Sprüngen (Stromberger Flowtrail). Dann war mal 3-4 Monate ruhe. Ich glaube weil ich bei den Abfahrten dann immer den größten Gang gemieden habe, und lieber zwei drei Gänge runter geschaltet habe.
Letzten Samstag wars dann mal wieder so weit. Stromberg schön hochgestrammpelt, und bei der Abfahrt dann hinter nem recht langsamen Mitfahrer im 3. Abschnitt nach nem Babysprung Knall-Bumm Speiche kaput und Kompletter Käfig so prutal verbogen, als hätte ich das Bike mit der Schaltung über ne Steinlavine geschmissen.
Das die DT-Swiss nix  können ist mir ja bekannt, aber wie kann denn so die Schaltung dabei zefetst werden.
Es ist echt kein Witz, hier waren nie ein Stein oder ähnliches im Spiel.
Hat jem. Ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Könnt Ihr von Radon was dazu sagen?
Ich mach nachher mal ein Photo und lade das hoch.

MfG


----------



## seele (6. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Alle Schrauben des Rahmens sollen mit Schraubensicherung mittelfest Montiert werden. Das dies nicht immer Richtig gemacht
> wird ist ein Problem für uns alle Hersteller auch die oben erwähnten , ist zugeben mit fähigen Leuten in der Montage abzustellen
> aber über eine große Entfernung schwierig zu Überwachen, daher der Ansatz mit Feststoffsicherung zu Arbeiten. Das wir da stärker in der Kritik sind wie andere liegt wohl daran das unser Kunden wohl immer nach den Hacken suchen warum sie unser
> Bikes so günstig bekommen und doch sehr wenig finden. Gruß Bodo



verstehen sie es bitte als hinweis/anregung, wer nach der nadel im heuhaufen sucht wird immer was finden.
es geht hier aber halt um bauteile bei denen es schlecht kommt wenn sie sich während der fahrt verabschieden vom rad.
bei Bremsen kommt ja auch keiner auf die idee "ich spare mir die schraubensicherung und lege halt einen zettel bei das die schrauben regelmässig zu kontrollieren sind". (ich unterstelle niemandem (!) das das absichtlich gemacht wird)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Oktober 2014)

Kona1995 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich ha ziemliche Probleme mit meinem Slide 160 carbon 8.0 2014. Im speziellen mit der Scaltung hinten, und den Speichen.
> Also seit ca 6 Monaten fahre ich das Bike jetz, und hab von Anfang das Problem, dass mir die Speicen wie nix wegfetzen. Bei mir ist der DT Swiss 1700 verbaut.  Hab jetzt schon 5 Speichen wechseln müssen. Wäre alles noch auf fahreriches Können zurückzuführen, wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem Schaltkäfig der SRAM X9 hinzukommen würde.
> ...


Hallo Kona1995, 
wie Du das beschreibst hört sich das definitiv danach an, dass irgendwo ein ernster Fehler vorliegt. Leider kann ich dazu keine Ferndiagnose abgeben und muss Dich bitten, das Bike mit einer möglichst detaillierten Fehlerbeschreibung in unsere Werkstatt zu bringen / einzusenden, damit wir die Fehlerursache suchen können. 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2014)

Kona1995 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich ha ziemliche Probleme mit meinem Slide 160 carbon 8.0 2014. Im speziellen mit der Scaltung hinten, und den Speichen.
> Also seit ca 6 Monaten fahre ich das Bike jetz, und hab von Anfang das Problem, dass mir die Speicen wie nix wegfetzen. Bei mir ist der DT Swiss 1700 verbaut.  Hab jetzt schon 5 Speichen wechseln müssen. Wäre alles noch auf fahreriches Können zurückzuführen, wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem Schaltkäfig der SRAM X9 hinzukommen würde.
> ...


Damit ich das richtig verstehe auf den größten Ritzel, also kleinster Gang ? Dann könnte deine Kette ev. zu Kurtz sei .
Warum der M1700 bei dir nicht hält, ist wohl eher !!!  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (6. Oktober 2014)

ich kenn den flowtrail auch. da gibts schon den einen oder anderen kicker, mit dem man, je nach geschwindigkeit, ne menge holz zerfalten kann. Kommt ja auch immer auf Fahrergewicht und vor Allem den Fahrstil an. 

darf man fragen was du wiegst? so ganz charmant gefragt.


----------



## Kona1995 (7. Oktober 2014)

Also danke erst mal für das Feedback.
Hier mal ein Bild.
Ich wiege ca 85 kg, und denke damit sollte jedes Fahrwerk mit 160mm zurecht kommen.
@BODOPROBST:
Mit dem größten Gang meine ich den schwehrsten, also das kleinste Ritzel welches am weitesten weg ist von den Speichen.
Aber vielleicht ist die Kette ja zu lang???

Ich kanns mir einfach auch logisch/technisch nicht erklären.
Jeder der mir so ne story erzählt, und der mir so ein Bild dazu zeigen würde, würd ich sagen er ist mit der Schaltung auf nen Stein aufgeschlagen. Ist aber echt nie so gewesen. Hab mir die Landungen immer gründlichst angschaut. Auch wegen fehlender Teile und so.


----------



## gloryisforever (7. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo gloryisforever,
> der Austausch geht i.d.R. recht fix vonstatten, so dass Du dein Slide schon bald wieder fahren kannst. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Strebe bei Dir gerissen ist, von dem her weiß ich auch nicht, wie es passiert ist. Die Kollegen von der Werkstatt werden den Austausch vornehmen und ggf. die kaputte Strebe begutachten.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.




Hallo Radon Team,
ich habe mich am 2. Oktober bei Euch zwecks Abwicklung gemeldet und alle Infos wie gewünscht zugesendet.
Bislang gab es leider kein weiteres Feedback. Da ich nächste Woche in den Urlaub fahre, wäre mir eine schnelle Abwicklung recht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2014)

gloryisforever schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> ich habe mich am 2. Oktober bei Euch zwecks Abwicklung gemeldet und alle Infos wie gewünscht zugesendet.
> Bislang gab es leider kein weiteres Feedback. Da ich nächste Woche in den Urlaub fahre, wäre mir eine schnelle Abwicklung recht.


Hallo gloryisforever, 
da wendest Du Dich bitte am besten direkt an die Werkstatt, dort kann man Dir Auskunft über den Status des Austauschs geben. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2014)

Kona1995 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327007
> Also danke erst mal für das Feedback.
> Hier mal ein Bild.
> Ich wiege ca 85 kg, und denke damit sollte jedes Fahrwerk mit 160mm zurecht kommen.
> ...



Hi Kona,

da eine korrekte Einschätzung bzw. eine Ferndiagnose schwierig ist, wende dich am besten auch direkt an unsere Werkstatt. Ambesten schilderst Du dort noch einmal dein Problem und sendest ggf. noch weitere Bilder zu...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Oktober 2014)

Kona1995 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327007
> Also danke erst mal für das Feedback.
> Hier mal ein Bild.
> Ich wiege ca 85 kg, und denke damit sollte jedes Fahrwerk mit 160mm zurecht kommen.
> ...


Habe das Gefragt weil es die einzige logische Erklärung währe, dass das Schaltwerk ev. mit den Speichen in kontakt kommt.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss/möchte an der Stelle auch einemal Freud´und Leid mit Euch teilen:
Ich habe mir am 22.09. im Megastore ein ZR Race 29 8.0 (2014) in 18" gekauft. Ich war vorher lange am Rätseln welche Rahmengröße ich brauche, welche Komponenten es sein soll etc. Ich fahre viel Rennrad, jogge viel und bin bisher ohne MTB ausgekommen (wenn auch widerwillig) und habe das durch den Wald brettern mit einem Crossrad erledigt 

Kurz war zur Vorgeschichte (mit Exkurs zu in der nähe vom Megastore gelegenen Händler)
Im Megastore war ich zum ersten mal am Samstag, 20.09., zuvor bei einem anderen Händler auf der anderen Rheinseite (Teil einer großen Kette, ja schon fast "XXL" ;-) ) , so dass mir der direkte Vergleich leicht fällt:
Megastore: Jeder Mitarbeiter grüßt, alle freundlich. Kein großartiges Gespräch geführt, wollte ja erstmal schauen was es so gibt und die Frau darauf vorbereiten das der Papa über 1000€ ausgeben will  Sehr guten Eindruck vom Laden daumen, aber man will ja noch woanders hin
Anderer Laden: Ähnlich viele oder mehr Mitarbeiter, aber auch mehr Kunden. In der Radabteilung 3 Kunden und 10 Mitarbeiter, die es super schaffen Kunden zu ignorieren und nicht mal grüßen. Da war ich schon bedient. Dann noch beim Zubehör um Hilfe bezüglich Kindersitz gebettelt, leider auch nicht zufriedenstellend. Dann erneut 28 mal um die MTBs geschlichen, irgendwann erbarmte sich jemand und fragte mich ob er helfen könne. Nach 3 Minuten dann festgestellt das er mir jedenfalls nicht helfen kann sondern lediglich ein Rad von Carver aufschwatzen will, welches ja ach so toll und perfekt ausgestattet sei. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Der Besuch in dem Laden war überflüssig und Zeitverschwendung.

Da es am Samstag schon zu spät war Montag nach der Arbeit wieder zum Megastore, runter zum Bikeverkauf, nett bedient worden, Probefahrt auf dem Hof und ZR Race 29 8.0 gekauft (Das letzte in meiner Größe: 18" ). Rad in der Werkstatt fertig machen lassen, halbe Stunde drauf warten und abholen. Hier gehts dann los:

Kurz mit dem Mitarbeiter geplauscht der die Ausgabe macht, beiläufig soll man Name und Adresse auf einem Zettel ausfüllen und unterschreiben. Irgendwas von wegen einwandfreie Abnahme etc. (Glaube ich zumindest) Durchschlag für den Kunden: Fehlanzeige). Ich dachte da kommt noch was an Einweisung, da sonst nur noch einer wartete: Leider auch Fehlanzeige 

Aus Freude übers neue Rad ab nachhause, zuhause dann gesehen: Rahmen am Sattelrohr verkratzt (nicht schlimm, für ein neues Rad aber auch nicht schön) und an der Gabelkrone ist (vermutlich) bei der Montage auch ein Lackschaden entstanden. Ärgerlich ist dann das ich bis heute noch kein Feedback auf meine Mail vom 24.09. bekommen habe, wo ich genau das bemängelte (gut, von der Gabel habe ich da nix geschrieben, ist mir erst später aufgefallen).

Bis heute leider immer noch nicht dazu gekommen damit zu fahren, also steht es noch angeleint im Keller (ungenutzt, mit den Zettelchen von DT Swiss an den Speichen und ohne jede Gebrauchsspur). Leider auch noch immer kein Feedback. Klaro, ich hätte evtl. anrufen können oder nochmal nach Bonn fahren können, aber sowas mach ich immer lieber schriftlich. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja hier ne kurze Antwort was machen machen kann (am rohen Rahmen vermutlich nix, evtl. gibts nen Lackstift für die Gabel?). Soll ich mit dem unbenutzen Rad reinkommen, soll ich nen Haufen Fotos mailen? Mir ist´s im Endeffekt gleich, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt...

Das Rad selber: Ich freu mich jeden Tag wie bolle, einfach ein geiles Rad mit richtig geiler Ausstattung, wehe es fährt sich nicht so wie im Werbetext versprochen 

Grüße
Gerrit


UPDATE vom 13.10.2014:
Mein Problem mit den Kratzern wurde kulant und problemlos beseitigt. Auch hier immer eine Frage von "wie in den Wald hinein, so aus dem Wald heraus etc..." Nach meinem Forumseintrag lief jede Kommunikation zügig und wurde prompt beantwortet. Durch die Aktion hat Radon bzw. Bike-Discount bei mir jedenfalls gezeigt, dass man durchaus auch bei günstigen Bikepreisen zu Service bereit ist und bei Reklamationen versucht eine Lösung zu finden. Danke dafür an das Team!


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2014)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Megastore: Jeder Mitarbeiter grüßt, alle freundlich. Kein großartiges Gespräch geführt, wollte ja erstmal schauen was es so gibt und die Frau darauf vorbereiten das der Papa über 1000€ ausgeben will  Sehr guten Eindruck vom Laden daumen, aber man will ja noch woanders hin
> Gerrit



Tja leider habe ich andere Erfahrung bei Megastore gemacht. Beim Radkauf war ja noch alles in Ordnung , obwohl auf meine Frage ob die Radgröße in Ordnung sei, der Verkäufer auch nur "ja ja" sagte und sich einem anderen Kunden (welcher später dazugekommen war) zuwandte.

Kratzer in meinem Rahmen fielen mir auch erst zu Hause auf, die einzige Antwort von H&S war bis heute "ja der Lack ist empfindlich" auf die Tatsache dass mir ein Rad mit Kratzern im Lack verkauft wurde wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Nun da ich mit dem Rad fahren wollte habe ich das so hingenommen. Aber ein Angebot den Kaufpreis zu mindern oder einen kleinen Gutschein für Zubehör wäre nett gewesen und kenne ich von anderen Läden in der Größe. (oder von H&S vor 10 Jahren)

Und als ich heute Zubehör kaufen wollte, das Spiel wie du es bei Zweirad Feld beschreibst, alle gaben sich viel Mühe mich zu ignorieren Beratung wurde schnell abgebrochen, "nee das haben wir nicht". Zwei Leute unterhielten sich lautstark in meiner Anwesenheit über interne Probleme mit Überstundenabrechnung und bemerkten mich gar nicht ....(sowas geht gar nicht). Ich hatte eigentlich vor Bekleidung zu kaufen Lenkergriffe, Schutzbleche und noch nen bisle Kleinkram. Was habe ich gekauft nichts. Mir ist der Lust auf Megastore gründlich vergangen.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Oktober 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Und als ich heute Zubehör kaufen wollte, das Spiel wie du es bei Zweirad Feld beschreibst, alle gaben sich viel Mühe mich zu ignorieren Beratung wurde schnell abgebrochen, "nee das haben wir nicht". Zwei Leute unterhielten sich lautstark in meiner Anwesenheit über interne Probleme mit Überstundenabrechnung und bemerkten mich gar nicht ....(sowas geht gar nicht). Ich hatte eigentlich vor Bekleidung zu kaufen Lenkergriffe, Schutzbleche und noch nen bisle Kleinkram. Was habe ich gekauft nichts. Mir ist der Lust auf Megastore gründlich vergangen.


Zweirad Feld? Hat man das wirklich rauslesen können?  Nachdem ich bei den Rädern dort so ignoriert wurde wollte ich nach dem Zubehör eigentlich gehen, meine Frau nötigte mich dann doch nochmal zu den Bikes zu gehen, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte. Ich muss nirgendwo betteln wenn ich über 1000€ ausgeben will, das ist meine Einstellung. 
Das war aber auch die Erfahrung, die ich vor einigen Jahren noch im alten Bike-Discount machen musste. Dort war man an mir als Kunde auch recht wenig interessiert, weshalb mein Rennrad ein Focus und kein Radon ist. Dieser Besuch vor 3,4 oder 5 Jahren war mein einziger dort, ich bin ganz froh das ich dem Megastore eine zweite Chance gegeben habe. Ich habe aber auch mal 2 Jahre im Einzelhandel gearbeitet, wo hochwertige Technikartikel zu noch hochwertigeren Preisen verkauft wurde: Der Job ist definitiv kein Zuckerschlecken, herablassende Kunden, Kunden die alles besser wissen, Kunden die dich ausfragen und dann im Internet kaufen, Paare bei denen während der Beratung aufgrund der zu fällenden Entscheidung eine Ehekrise ausbricht, da kann ich verstehen wenn der Berater/Verkäufer mal nen schlechten Tag/Moment hat und genervt ist oder gerade keinen Bock auf Kunden hat. Man entwickelt recht schnell einen Blick für solche Kunden, das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich gebe Dir aber recht, erst wenn ich alle Kunden im Laden abgegrast habe kann ich mich dem Gespräch mit den Kollegen widmen, auch dann muss ich aber noch ein Auge für hilfesuchende Kunden haben. Die bringen schließlich meist das was der Chef will: Umsatz 

Zu meinem ursprungspost: Ich wurde kurzfristig kontaktiert und fühle mich verstanden, das ist schon mal deutlich mehr als manch andere Hersteller tun. 

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Oktober 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Tja leider habe ich andere Erfahrung bei Megastore gemacht. Beim Radkauf war ja noch alles in Ordnung , obwohl auf meine Frage ob die Radgröße in Ordnung sei, der Verkäufer auch nur "ja ja" sagte und sich einem anderen Kunden (welcher später dazugekommen war) zuwandte.
> 
> Kratzer in meinem Rahmen fielen mir auch erst zu Hause auf, die einzige Antwort von H&S war bis heute "ja der Lack ist empfindlich" auf die Tatsache dass mir ein Rad mit Kratzern im Lack verkauft wurde wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Nun da ich mit dem Rad fahren wollte habe ich das so hingenommen. Aber ein Angebot den Kaufpreis zu mindern oder einen kleinen Gutschein für Zubehör wäre nett gewesen und kenne ich von anderen Läden in der Größe. (oder von H&S vor 10 Jahren)
> 
> Und als ich heute Zubehör kaufen wollte, das Spiel wie du es bei Zweirad Feld beschreibst, alle gaben sich viel Mühe mich zu ignorieren Beratung wurde schnell abgebrochen, "nee das haben wir nicht". Zwei Leute unterhielten sich lautstark in meiner Anwesenheit über interne Probleme mit Überstundenabrechnung und bemerkten mich gar nicht ....(sowas geht gar nicht). Ich hatte eigentlich vor Bekleidung zu kaufen Lenkergriffe, Schutzbleche und noch nen bisle Kleinkram. Was habe ich gekauft nichts. Mir ist der Lust auf Megastore gründlich vergangen.


Hallo Black-Under,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Kritik, ich werde mich drum kümmern, dass sie die Verantwortlichen Personen erreicht. Ich persönlich kann verstehen, dass es ärgerlich für Dich war, zuhause einen Kratzer im Lack zu entdecken.

Es ist Dir auch nicht zu verübeln, dass Du gerne angesprochen worden wärst =) Mit dieser Kritik können wir wie gesagt weiter an uns arbeiten, ich hoffe, dass Du uns ggf. noch eine Chance gibst. Wir haben in letzter Zeit viel mit der hier formulierten Kritik gearbeitet, aber Deine Erfahrung zeigt, dass wir immer noch zu tun haben. Schließlich ist so etwas ein nie endender Prozess.

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Florian, 

nichts zu danken, wenn Ihr daran arbeitet wäre das ja gut.
Eine persönliche Anmerkung zu dem Megastore hätte ich noch. Und zwar die Aufteilung der Produkte, im Megastore sind z.B Zubehör nach Marken sotiert. So kann es z.B. passieren dass man für das selbe Produkt nur von einer anderen Marke im ganzen Markt rumlaufen muss. Man hat keine Ecke mehr wo alles nebeneinander steht. Ich weiß das ist modern, aber für Kunden unpraktisch. Wenn ich z.B. Flaschenhalter suche möchte ich nicht durch den ganzen Laden hin und her laufen, sondern möchte die verschiedenen Hersteller zum direkten Vergleich nebeneinander haben.


----------



## Derivator22 (10. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem Kundenservice ist so eine Sache... Der eine hasst es wie die Pest, wenn er von Kundenberatern/ Verkäufern angesprochen wird; der andere vermisst es, wenn diese sich zurückhalten. :-/


----------



## Keks_nascher (10. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt. War heut auch unterwegs und wurde im gleichen Laden innerhalb 20 Minuten dreimal gefragt. Mich nervts, wenn ich was brauche frage ich. Aber das hält eben jeder anders.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kundenservice ist so eine Sache... Der eine hasst es wie die Pest, wenn er von Kundenberatern/ Verkäufern angesprochen wird; der andere vermisst es, wenn diese sich zurückhalten. :-/



Also ich persönlich empfinde es als Höflichkeit begrüßt zu werden, dann weiß ich auch direkt das wer da ist den ich fragen kann. Auch direktes ansprechen ist ok, Desinteressierte Ignoranz ist jedoch ein No-go... Mit der Einstellung habe ich in 2 Jahren Einzelhandel nie negatives Feedback von Kunden bekommen, jetzt darf ich wieder den Bürohengst machen, zum Glück


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kundenservice ist so eine Sache... Der eine hasst es wie die Pest, wenn er von Kundenberatern/ Verkäufern angesprochen wird; der andere vermisst es, wenn diese sich zurückhalten. :-/



Ja aber wenn ich jemand anspreche erwarte ich eigentlich, dass er sich Mühe gibt und nicht schnell wieder zurück zieht.


Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Das stimmt. War heut auch unterwegs und wurde im gleichen Laden innerhalb 20 Minuten dreimal gefragt. Mich nervts, wenn ich was brauche frage ich. Aber das hält eben jeder anders.



Ein Verkäufer sollte schon einen Kunden ansprechen wenn er fragend vor einem Regal steht und nicht weglaufen nach dem Motto "Oh Gott ein Kunde"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (12. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag,

Leider musste ich heute feststellen das beim Einbau der Gleitbuchse die Überfläche zerkratzt wurde. Es handelt sich um ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer aus meinem Radon Swoop 175 7.0 welches ich im Mai erworben habe. Nun frage ich mich, an wen ich mich wenden soll. Das Rad habe ich in Bonn gekauft.


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild ist nicht zu sehen, bitte nochmal Deinen Beitrag editieren.


----------



## EVHD (12. Oktober 2014)

So Bild ist nun vorhanden. Kann ich den Dämpfer bedenkenlos weiter fahren? Finde es trotzdem ärgerlich das die Oberflächen beschädigt sind .


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2014)

Es ist mir nicht klar wie die Gewindespuren da reingekommen sind. War er beim Service ? Hat jemand den Dämpfer eingespannt ?

Die Kunststoffgleitbuchsen rauhen dadurch auf weil die Hebelbewegung nicht rund herum läuft sondern nur auf einem kleinen sich wiederholenden Stück, das wird man meßtechnisch nachweisen können, aber im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht spürbar. Langfristig sicher nicht optimal, kommt aber darauf an ob man es deutlich spürt oder nur optischer Natur ist.


----------



## EVHD (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte die Gleitbuchsen ausbauen um die in meinen neuen Dämpfer ein zubauen...kann ich den Dämpfer bedenkenlos weiter fahren? Habe mich informiert, Ersatzteile würde 70€ kosten. Die riefen spürt man kaum...


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2014)

In dem fall würdest du ja bereits in den gleitbuchsen spuren sehen weil sie bereits im einsatz waren.wenn nicht trifft meine vermutung zu.sprich unbedenklich.

Ich habe keine Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Gleitbuchsen sehe Top aus, haben nur auf einer Seite ein Grat dran. Muss man beim Demontieren irgendetwas beachten? Habe das Spezialtool von Rock Shox. Hatte eigentlich vor den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, was kriege ich in dem Zustand für den Dämpfer ? :/


----------



## amaz1ng (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
kurze Frage, gibt es eine neue Seite für die Service Partner?
Der Link über den Bike-Discount führt nämlich nur zur einer nicht vorhandenen Seite.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Die Gleitbuchsen sehe Top aus, haben nur auf einer Seite ein Grat dran. Muss man beim Demontieren irgendetwas beachten? Habe das Spezialtool von Rock Shox. Hatte eigentlich vor den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, was kriege ich in dem Zustand für den Dämpfer ? :/


Also für mich sind das Bearbeitungsspuren wenn die Passung ok ist ohne Belang. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Moin,
> kurze Frage, gibt es eine neue Seite für die Service Partner?
> Der Link über den Bike-Discount führt nämlich nur zur einer nicht vorhandenen Seite.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm



Hi,

der Bereich für die Servicepartner wird derzeit überarbeitet und neu gestaltet. Wir geben aber Gas und werden den Bereich bald freischalten...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Harzberti (14. Oktober 2014)

Moin, moin,

hier lesen auch Radon Mitarbeiter mit?

Möchte gerade das Slide 9.0HD in 18" bestellen. Leider ist dies in meiner Größe nicht bestellbar. (Weil ausverkauft??)
Wird es eine spätere Möglichkeit noch geben? Oder muss ich mich jetzt schon von meinem Dreambike verabschieden?

Gibt es eine Vorbestellliste?

Thanks!

harzberti


----------



## baude (14. Oktober 2014)

Die erste Charge ist wohl schon verbraucht. Kommen aber noch mehr. Wurde hier in einem anderen Unterforum von einem Radon Mitarbeiter geschrieben.


----------



## siebenacht (22. Oktober 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Gleitbuchsen ausbauen um die in meinen neuen Dämpfer ein zubauen...kann ich den Dämpfer bedenkenlos weiter fahren? Habe mich informiert, Ersatzteile würde 70€ kosten. Die riefen spürt man kaum...


Ich nehme mal an, Du willst auch wieder einen Rockshox-Dämpfer fahren, dann schmeiß die alten Gleitlager gleich weit weg und nimm entweder die neuen von Fox (gelb) inkl. der neuen Buchsen oder Gleitlager und Buchsen von Huber. Die Gleitlager von Rockshox sind leider noch Schrott aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Ich glaube das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal oder im Swoop-Fred.
Gruß 78


----------



## quatauta (22. Oktober 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, Du willst auch wieder einen Rockshox-Dämpfer fahren, dann schmeiß die alten Gleitlager gleich weit weg und nimm entweder die neuen von Fox (gelb) inkl. der neuen Buchsen oder Gleitlager und Buchsen von Huber. Die Gleitlager von Rockshox sind leider noch Schrott aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Ich glaube das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal oder im Swoop-Fred.
> Gruß 78



Diese Erfahrung hab ich mit einem Monarch Plus am Slide 150 E1 2014 auch machen müssen. Leider haben die Bohrungen bei meinem Dämpfer einen Durchmesser von 14,85mm und nicht exakt 15 mm. Dadurch sitzen die Huber und Fox Buchsen recht stramm in den Gleitlagern. (Ich habe Huber und Fox zum Vergleich gekauft.) Die Huber Gleitlager sind nach einer 50 km Fahrt "eingefahren" und schön leicht gängig. Die Fox Gleitlager/Buchsen sind bei der Montage sehr stramm, vielleicht wird das bei der ersten Fahrt besser. Eventuell trage ich an den Fox Gleitlagern aussen noch etwas Material ab um die kleinen Bohrungen auszugleichen.

(Vom Aufbau her sind mir die Fox Gleitlager sympatischer, weil die Gleitlager einen Kragen haben und die Buchsen nicht am Dämpfer schleifen können.)


----------



## tinnek (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Nach dem Ersatz der Aluschraube durch die Stahltalschraube an der kettenstrebe.
War ich nun 3 tage im Bikepark.
Schraube hält musste nicht nachziehen.
Danke
freu mich schon auf  den nächtse möglichkeit zu Swoopen


----------



## punki69 (26. Oktober 2014)

mal ein lob an die radoner,war am samstag beim testival,vielen dank ans team,....
lob mußauch mal sein,
gruß p.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwil (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal meinen Dämpfer aus meinem Slide 150 10.0 ausgebaut um an der stelle mal richtig zu putzen.
Da ist mir folgendes am Dämpfer aufgefallen und zwar da wo die Distanzscheiben sitzen, hat eine gefressen.
Was kann die Ursache dafür sein, wurde die Buchse nicht bündig eingepresst??
Brauche ich jetzt eine neue Distanzscheibe?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Oktober 2014)

Gleiches Problem und gleiches Schadensbild hatte ich auch.
Könnte an den festsitzenden RS Buchsen gelegen haben!? Schau mal in den RS Monarch Thread rein.


----------



## marwil (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi Derivator22,

und was hast du dagegen gemacht?
Mein Slide ist jetzt gerade mal 4 Monate alt


----------



## marwil (27. Oktober 2014)

Noch was, sollten sich die schwarzen Buchsen drehen lassen
oder müssen die fest sitzen? Ich meine nicht die Distanzscheiben


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Tun sie aber meist nicht in den originalen RS Gleitlagern, weil da nix gleitet.
Wärst nicht der erste, wo die festsitzen.

War im Neuzustand bei meinem Monarch so, habe ich sofort gegen Iguslager getauscht.
Bei meinem Kage auch (leider nicht direkt nach dem Radkauf getauscht, dehalb ist der Kage nach wenigen Abfahrten auf Biegung dann gebrochen)

Weit verbreitete RS Krankheit. Ist  mir schleierhaft, warum die da nicht schon lange was geändert haben.


----------



## quatauta (27. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Noch was, sollten sich die schwarzen Buchsen drehen lassen
> oder müssen die fest sitzen? Ich meine nicht die Distanzscheiben


Die schwarzen Buchsen sollten sich drehen lassen. Etwas stramm dürfen die aber schon in den Gleitlagern sitzen.

Die Idee dahinter ist, das sich die Buchsenit der Wuppe drehen (und in den Gleitlagern). Bau den Dämpfer mal ohne die Distanzscheiben ein und schau ob sich die Buchsen beim eimfedern mit der Wippe mitdrehen. (ggf. Druck ablassen damit es leichter geht)

Bei meinem Monarch Plus haben sich die Buchsen nicht in den Gleitlagern gedreht. Die Bohrungen in meinem Dämpfer sind etwas zu klein. Daher ist die Pressung zwischen Gleitlagern und Buchsen zu groß.

Hab mir Fox Buchsen (mit Kunststoffgleitlagern) gekauft und die Gleitlager aussen etwas abgeschliffen (in dem Bereich, wo die in den Dämpfer gedrückt werden). Dann hat es gut gepasst und der Hinterbau am Slide 150 2014 spricht viel feinfühliger an.


----------



## enno112 (27. Oktober 2014)

Oder du nimmst die Huber-Buchsen und Gleitlager
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/

Hab meine gleich von Anfang an am Slide 150 10.0 im Monarch Plus getauscht und bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## marwil (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
warum schaut eigentlich nicht Radon danach bevor sie die Dämpfer verbauen?

Jetzt habe ich einen Dämpfer der nicht einmal 4 Monate alt ist und der hat schon riefen an der Aufnahme
Also die "schwarzen Buchsen" ich nenne sie jetzt einfachmal Drehachsen stecken fest also ich kann sie nicht drehen.

Wo bekommt man den die Buchsen von Igus her, kann man als Privatperson dort bestellen.
Welche sind besser Igus oder Huber?


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Oktober 2014)

@marwil: Check hier mal ein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/RockShox-Monarch-RT3-im-Detail.620693/#post-12240549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute habe ich mal meinen Dämpfer aus meinem Slide 150 10.0 ausgebaut um an der stelle mal richtig zu putzen.
> Da ist mir folgendes am Dämpfer aufgefallen und zwar da wo die Distanzscheiben sitzen, hat eine gefressen.
> Was kann die Ursache dafür sein, wurde die Buchse nicht bündig eingepresst??
> ...


Hallo Markus kannst so was auch auf Garantie neu machen lassen, aber es wird meist nicht besser . Richtig ist das Fox oder
Huber besser ist .Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp wie ich mir da helfe ohne das man gleich alles tauscht . Seitenscheiben und O-Ring
abnehmen alles sauber machen. Die Buchse in den Schraubstock spannen ( Alubacken ) leichtes Öl ans Lager bringen und den Dämpfer 10-20 mal etwa 90° Drehen und ev. dabei noch etwas Öl an den Drehpunkt bringen . So sollte der Dämpfer sich spürbar leichter drehen lassen . Alles sauber machen und wieder Zusammenbauen, ich habe so bei einen R S Dämpfern und
früher auch Fox wo die Lager  schwer gehen recht schnell und dauerhaft Behoben . Die Lager sind Vielstoff Lager diese haben
eine Einlaufschicht die bei einen sich drehenden Lager sehr schnell auflöst aber nicht bei einen Lager das sich 3-15° dreht .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## marwil (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
danke für die Antwort. 
Ich ärgere mich halt darüber das mein Dämpfer der gerade mal 4 Monate alt ist schon vermackt ist an der Fläche wo die Scheibe aufliegt.


----------



## marwil (28. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja was mir noch aufgefallen ist, 
der Dämpferkörper hat leichte längsriefen ist das normal? Oder eher ein Herstellungsfehler?


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Oktober 2014)

Also meine Huber Buchsen lassen sich nicht drehen, zumindest nicht per Hand (weiß ja nicht, was ihr unter drehbar versteht). Das hatte mich etwas irritiert, da in dem Video zum Einbau der Huber-Bushings genau das ja so demonstriert wurde.
Hab dann den Stephan Huber angeschrieben, und er meinte, dass das so schon richtig sei, er die Buchsen inzwischen etwas strammer baut, und das Video im Nachhinein ein Fehler gewesen sei.
Also nicht unbedingt gleich das schlimmste vermuten, wenn ihr den Dämpfer nicht fröhlich 360° im Kreis schwenken könnt.


----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> danke für die Antwort.
> Ich ärgere mich halt darüber das mein Dämpfer der gerade mal 4 Monate alt ist schon vermackt ist an der Fläche wo die Scheibe aufliegt.


Das liegt aber am Dämpferhersteller und nicht an Radon. Bau die schrottigen RS-Gleitlager aus und nehme die Fox-Gleitlager und Buchsen, da stören auch die Riefen am Dämpferauge nicht, da die Fox-Gleitlager dort seitlich anliegen. Das ist auch der große Vorteil gegenüber den Huberbuchen. Durch die seitliche zusätzliche Fläche der Foxgleitlager können auch die Distanzscheiben der Buchsen nicht am Dämpferauge schleifen. Wie schon @ quatauta schreibt, passen unter Umständen die Fox-Gleitlager nicht ganz so einfach in das Dämpferauge von RS-Dämpfern und die Buchsen gehen auch schwer rein (war bei meinem neuen Monarch plus auch so). Dies sollte eigentlich relativ leicht gehen, anscheinend hat da RS eine größere Toleranz als Fox, da eigentlich das Dämpferaugeninnenmaß gleich ist. Dann entweder die Fox-Gleitlager außen leicht abschleifen oder das Dämpferauge innen. In jedem Fall sollte sich mit den Fox-Gleitlagern die Buchse leicht reinschieben lassen und dann der Dämpfer um die Buchse leicht drehen lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil zu den RS-Schrott (war bei Fox bis 2012 auch so), da dreht sich nichts oder bzw. erst dann wenn das Gleitlager abgenutzt ist (bei meinem alten Fox-Dämpfer nach ca. 6 Monaten), dann hat die Buchse im Gleitlager aber auch Spiel und das Gleitlager muss ausgetauscht werden. Das Ganze war hier schon mehrfach Thema in verschiedenen Freds. Mehr Infos u.a. hier mit weiteren Links:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-5#post-11866831
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-32#post-12054820
Der Umbau lohnt sich, ist wie Tag und Nacht gegenüber vorher!
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## marwil (28. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich den keine Garantie auf dem Dämpfer? Dann könnte man den gegen einen neuen Austauschen und ich mache dann bei dem neuen neue Buchsen rein. Und das Dämpferauge wäre nicht angefressen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich dann über bike-discount machen, wenn Du da das Bike gekauft hast, da der Dämpferhersteller ja einwenden könnte, dass der Dämpfer falsch eingebaut war. In jedem Fall hast Du dann mehrere Wochen keinen Dämpfer im Bike.
Gruß 78


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Oktober 2014)

Außer auf Kulanz wird das rechtl. ziemlich Schwierig, da keine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung und kein klar erkennbarer Mangel...
Ist Alu, rostet also nicht und sehen tut man es auch nicht


----------



## marwil (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja ihr habt recht, ist aber trotzdem schade das man das Problem kennt aber den Dämpfer trotzdem so ein baut. Mit dem wissen das die sich schwer bzw. gar nicht drehen lassen.


----------



## SeppmitS (28. Oktober 2014)

Nur damit ich die Infos aus den verlinkten Themen richtig einordenen kann sei eine Frage gestattet.

Wenn ich den Umbau durchführe und auf das entsprechende FOXkit umstelle, dann muss als erstes die im Dämpferauge befindliche Lagerbuchse ausgepresst werden? Danach kann ich das mehrteilige FOXset ohne weiteres in das Dämpferauge stecken, Bolzen durch und wieder montieren?

Danke vorab. Die Begrifflichkeiten irritieren mich a weng.


----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2014)

Im Grunde alles korrekt, unter Umständen muss man, wie gesagt, entweder die Fox-Gleitlager oder das Dämpferauge anschleifen, da anscheinend RS andere Toleranzen hat. Es müssen komplett Gleitlager und Buchsen inkl. Spacer getauscht werden.
Zu den Begrifflichkeiten:
In dem Dämpferauge steckt ein eingepresstes Gleitlager, bei RS außen Metall/Alu und innen beschichtete Gleitfläche (rot), bei Fox ab 2013 gelb und komplett aus besonderen Gleitmaterial. In dem Gleitlager steckt dann die Gleitbuchse (oder auch Hülse). Auf die Buchsen kommen seitlich Spacer. Durch die Buchse wird dann per Schraube die Dämpfer im Rahmen befestigt. Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Gruß 78


----------



## SeppmitS (28. Oktober 2014)

Aha, also muss ich neben dem angebotenen Buchsenset ein zusätzliches Gleitlager von FOX ordern, welches jedoch ohne zuhilfenahme von Presswerkzeug eingesetzt werden kann.

HALT EDIT sagt: nein, brauch ich nicht...dafür sind ja dann praktisch die beigefarbenen Distanzen da


----------



## marwil (28. Oktober 2014)

Also, jetzt habe ich die Originalen RS Gleitlager zum laufen gebracht.
Die Buchse die dann durch die Gleitlager gesteckt werden laufen jetzt Butterweich.

Nur jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich den Dämpfer im eingebauten Zustand hin und her schieben kann.
Vorher konnte er es ja nicht weil die Buchsen sich nicht drehen lassen haben.....

Und was jetzt?

Grüße


----------



## eFMx (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,

ich bin mittlerweile Besitzer gleich zwei verschiedener Radon-Räder. Ein R1 von 2012 und ein Swoop von 2013. Mit dem R1 bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe schon viele Tausende Kilometer zurückgelegt, es hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.

Das ist beim Swoop seit Längerem nicht der Fall. Aber von vorn:
2013 hatte ich die Gelegenheit nach Kanada/Whistler zu reisen und wollte die Reise nicht mit meinem Enduro bestreiten, sondern mit einem Bike mit mindestens 180mm Federweg. So bestellte ich mir das Swoop und war bei den ersten Testfahrten sehr begeistert. Nicht nur für den Park, sondern auch für die Trails um Blackcomb & Whistler Mountain eine gute Allzweckwaffe.

Trotz Kontrolle aller Bauteile nach dem Flug, verabschiedete sich gleich am zweiten Tag der Dämpferbolzen während der ersten Fahrt & beschädigte die Wippe, sowie Dämpfer/Buchsen. Es ließ sich auch leider kein passender Ersatz in ganz Whistler finden. Mit der Notlösung überstand ich die restliche Zeit, jedoch hatte das ganze Auswirkungen: die Wippe wurde innen ausgeschlagen und der ganze Hinterbau bekam Spiel.

Wieder in Deutschland konfrontierte ich Radon/Bike-Discount mit der Problematik und bekam prompt einen neuen Satz Buchsen und den Dämpferbolzen zugeschickt. Auf die Beschädigung wurde trotz Hinweis & Fotos leider nicht eingegangen.

Nachdem ich im Frühjahr diesen Jahres, nach einem gründlichem Service, die doch enormen Beschädigungen an der Wippe noch einmal genau in Augenschein genommen hatte, legte ich mich nochmal ins Zeug und kontaktierte den Support von Bike-D./Radon. Das mit dem Knarzen/Spiel & einem unsicherem Gefühl sollte endlich ein Ende haben. Nach dem Senden von genauen Daten/sehr genauen Bildern bekam ich die Antwort, ich zitiere:
"...ich hab die Informationen an den Hersteller zur Beurteilung weiter geleitet. Ich melde mich wieder dazu."

Seitdem gingen Monate ins Land ohne eine Rückmeldung. Telefonische Nachfragen ergaben: "Ist noch in Bearbeitung, wir melden uns."

Ende September, nach einigen wenigen Endurotouren im Sommer, ging es in den Bikepark Spicak. Auf einer Abfahrt brach der Dämpferbolzen direkt in der Mitte, Loctite hatte zwar gehalten, aber der Bolzen eben nicht. Dabei war das der Originale.

Nun war das Maß voll. Wieder rief ich bei BD/Radon an, fragte nach Ersatz für die Wippe, Bolzen, Buchsen, etc.... 
Ergebnis der regelmäßigen montäglichen Anrufe war immer das Gleiche:
Mitarbeiter musste sich erstmal in den Fall einlesen; Bilder anschauen; ist eigentlich nicht sein Aufgabengebiet; muss er an den Hersteller weiterleiten; das hat im März ein anderer Mitarbeiter bearbeitet; Einschicken? Nein auf keinen Fall, da muss es andere Lösung geben; Vertragswerkstatt könnte auch nichts ausrichten in dem Fall; ...
Ich erzählte gebetsmühlenartig jedes Mal mein Problem von vorn. Das Zusenden eines neuen Dämpferbolzens wurde mir versprochen, beim Gespräch am 20.Oktober. Passiert ist leider nichts.

Beim letzten Anruf dann eine kleine Krönung des Ganzen: Mitarbeiter unterstellte mir, ich hätte ja schon einen Austauschrahmen zugesendet bekommen. Blöd nur das ausgerechnet ich davon nichts mitbekommen habe.


Ich würde gerne wieder Swoop fahren, ohne Angst um irgendwelche Bauteile oder gar um mich haben zu müssen. Würde mir bitte einer der anwesenden Radon-MA sagen, ob ich irgendwie an Ersatz für meine beschädigten bzw. defekten Bauteile komme? Anrufen, Sorry, dazu habe ich echt keine Lust mehr...


----------



## marwil (29. Oktober 2014)

So habe jetzt mal ein paar Bilder vom nicht mittig sitzenden Dämpfer gemacht.
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist. Der ganze Hinterbau wurde unter Spannung zusammen montiert und die Lager haben schon Spiel und das nach 4 Monaten 

Die linke Distanzscheibe hat ca. 1,3 mm Luft und soviel kann sich der Dämpfer oben hin und her Bewegen. Unten hat er kein Spiel.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2014)

eFMx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile Besitzer gleich zwei verschiedener Radon-Räder. Ein R1 von 2012 und ein Swoop von 2013. Mit dem R1 bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe schon viele Tausende Kilometer zurückgelegt, es hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.
> 
> ...


Hallo eFMx, 
ich leite das Problem intern weiter und wir forschen mal nach, wie weit Deine Reklamation gediegen ist. Die Details können wir gerne per PN klären. Wir werden bestimmt eine Lösung finden! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (29. Oktober 2014)

@ marwil
Da passt etwas nicht zusammen. Das Thema zu dem Hin- und Herschieben des Dämpfers hatten wir hier schon einmal. Ich hatte damals auch meine Vermutung geäußert, was die Ursache sein könnte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kam dann aber leider keine Rückmeldung, wie dieser Fehler beseitigt wurde. Daran krankt es leider im Kummerkasten. Es wird zwar der KUMMER kundgetan, aber fast nie nach der Lösung des Problem, diese hier für andere dargestellt. Damit könnte ja auch anderen mit gleichen Problemen geholfen werden.

Aber zurück zu Deinem Dämpferproblem. Der Dämpfer darf sich so nicht auf der Achse hin- und herschieben lassen. Mit Buchse im Dämpferauge und Spacer müssten normalerweise die Buchsenenden und die aufgesteckten Spacer einen gemeinsamen Abschluss haben. Es gibt jetzt verschiedene mögliche Ursachen:
-entweder ist die Buchse zu breit, sollte 22,2 mm haben
-oder die Spacer sind zu schmal
Meine Vermutung war damals, dass zwar das Gleitlager von RS (weil schon im gelieferten Dämpfer drin), aber die Buchsen und Spacer von Fox verwendet wurden. Da die Gleitlager von Fox auch eine seitliche Gleitfläche haben, wären die Spacer des Buchsensets von Fox entsprechend zu schmal.
Ist es unten genauso?



marwil schrieb:


> ...
> Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist. Der ganze Hinterbau wurde unter Spannung zusammen montiert und die Lager haben schon Spiel und das nach 4 Monaten
> ...


Verstehe ich nicht, wie Du das genau meinst.
Ein wenig Spiel bei ausgebauten Dämpfer ist normal, aber mit fest eingebauten Dämpfer sollte der Hinterbau kein Spiel haben.
Notfalls muss das Bike zu einem Vertragspartner oder zu bike-discount.
Gruß 78


----------



## marwil (29. Oktober 2014)

Mit Spiel meinte ich die Wippen wenn diese alleine montiert sind.

Die Buchsen und Distanzringe sind Originale von RS die Buchsen haben 22,2 mm.

Unten hat der Dämpfer kein Spiel oben sitzt er nicht mittig in der Aufnahme.  Kann den Dämpfer ,wie im Bild von mir zu sehen, nach links drücken.

Ich Vermute aber stark das oben die falschen Distanzscheiben montiert worden sind sprich die sind zu dünn.

Kann mal einer bei seinem Slide 150 10.0 von 2014 schauen wie dick die Distanzscheiben oben sind?

Grüße


----------



## siebenacht (29. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Mit Spiel meinte ich die Wippen wenn diese alleine montiert sind.
> 
> Die Buchsen und Distanzringe sind Originale von RS die Buchsen haben 22,2 mm.
> 
> ...


Dass die Wippen ohne Dämpfer leichtes seitliches Spiel haben, ist normal.
Woher weißt Du, dass die Buchsen und Distanzringe Original von RS sind? Die Buchsen und Distanzringe von Fox sehen fast genauso aus.
Wenn unten kein Spiel ist, mess doch mal die Distanzringe oben und unten zum Vergleich nach.
Gruß 78


----------



## marwil (29. Oktober 2014)

Also habe gerade mal eben alles gemessen.

Die Aufnahmen oben/unten für den Dämpfer haben eine Lichtemass von 22,2mm, die Distanzscheiben (alle 4) haben 4,20mm.
Es bleiben somit ca. 1,08mm Luft bzw. Spiel wo der Dämpfer hin und her wandern kann.

Wurden dann die falschen Distanzscheiben bei der Montage verbaut?? 
Eigentlich müßten die Distanzscheiben 4,75mm haben, dann könnte der Dämpfer nicht mehr wandern.
Wurde Schlussendlich dadurch mein Dämpfer vermackt??

Wäre schön wenn sich auch jemand vom Radon-Team vielleicht dazu äußern würde.

Grüße und Danke
Markus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

Auch wir haben Kummer...

Wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung!

Uns wurde vergangene Woche ein brandneues Slide Carbon 9.0 (schwarz, mit gelben Decals) aus unserem Megastore in Bonn gestohlen, der Täter konnte leider unerkannt mit dem Bike flüchten. Die Polizei Bonn versucht nun über eine öffentliche Suche, das Bike (am besten inkl. Täter) zu finden. Daher bitten wir euch, den Post zu teilen und weiterzuleiten. Wer konkrete Hinweise zum Verbleib des Bikes liefern kann, bekommt von uns einen Warengutschein ausgestellt! Infos bitte an: Telefon 0228 15-8335 oder E-Mail [email protected]

Und Vorsicht: Wer derzeit privat ein (gebrauchtes) Slide Carbon 9.0 erwerben will, sollte sich unbedingt die Rechnung inkl. Rahmennummer vorzeigen lassen und auf die Originalrechnung bestehen!

Euer Radon Team


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Auch wir haben Kummer...
> 
> Wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung!
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt doch bei Ebay und diversen Plattformen ein Gesuch einstellen, bei der Ihr eine email bekommt, wenn der Artikel angeboten wird, ich meine so etwas gibt es da noch. Auch hier im Bikemarkt gibt es so eine Funktion. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit alles einzurichten, aber lohnt sich eventuell, kann man unbegrenzt laufen lassen.

Das war dann ein 27,5 in welcher Farbe ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Also habe gerade mal eben alles gemessen.
> 
> Die Aufnahmen oben/unten für den Dämpfer haben eine Lichtemass von 22,2mm, die Distanzscheiben (alle 4) haben 4,20mm.
> Es bleiben somit ca. 1,08mm Luft bzw. Spiel wo der Dämpfer hin und her wandern kann.
> ...


Hallo marwill, 
Du kannst dein Bike gerne einsenden / bei unserer Werkstatt vorbei bringen, je nachdem ob Du es im Versand oder in Bonn im Megastore gekauft hast. Dann werden wir es prüfen und eine Lösung erarbeiten. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch bei Ebay und diversen Plattformen ein Gesuch einstellen, bei der Ihr eine email bekommt, wenn der Artikel angeboten wird, ich meine so etwas gibt es da noch. Auch hier im Bikemarkt gibt es so eine Funktion. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit alles einzurichten, aber lohnt sich eventuell, kann man unbegrenzt laufen lassen.
> 
> Das war dann ein 27,5 in welcher Farbe ?



Hi,

gute Idee, werden wir einrichten  Bei dem Slide Carbon 9.0 handelt es sich um die schwarze Variante mit gelben Decal-Streifen...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## marwil (30. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo marwill,
> Du kannst dein Bike gerne einsenden / bei unserer Werkstatt vorbei bringen, je nachdem ob Du es im Versand oder in Bonn im Megastore gekauft hast. Dann werden wir es prüfen und eine Lösung erarbeiten.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Hallo,

das Slide habe ich online gekauft.
Ich habe mir jetzt die Huber Buchsen bestellt.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie dick die Distanzscheiben normalerweise sind die ihr verbaut?  Meine Vermutung ist das die Distanzscheiben bei meinem Slide zu schmal sind und der Dämpfer seitlich Spiel hat und dadurch das Dämpferauge vermackt worden ist.

Die Buchse hat ja genau 22,2 mm....


Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Also habe gerade mal eben alles gemessen.
> 
> Die Aufnahmen oben/unten für den Dämpfer haben eine Lichtemass von 22,2mm, die Distanzscheiben (alle 4) haben 4,20mm.
> Es bleiben somit ca. 1,08mm Luft bzw. Spiel wo der Dämpfer hin und her wandern kann.
> ...


Dann sind alle 4 Distanzscheiben wirklich zu schmal. Das Dämpferauge müsste 12,7mm breit sein.
22,2mm - 12,7mm - 4,20mm - 4,20mm = 1,1mm Luft bzw. 0,55mm Luft je Seite
0,55mm reichen wohl nicht für die seitliche Fläche der Fox-Gleitlager. Damit ist wohl meine Vermutung widerlegt, dass eventuell die Fox-Buchsen mit den RS-Gleitlagern verbaut wurden.
Huberbuchsen würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, da diese gegenüber dem Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsenset Nachteile haben:
- keine seitliche Gleitfläche der Gleitlager, d.h. Buchsen können am Dämpfer direkt schleifen
- man benötigt für den Wechsel der Gleitlager ein Spezialwerkzeug
- mit Spezialwerkzeug teurer.

Ick würde an Deiner Stelle den Dämpfer an bike-discount schicken, um die "Macken" reparieren zu lassen. Vielleicht bauen sie dann auch die Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsen als Ausgleich ein.
Gruß 78


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Slide habe ich online gekauft.
> Ich habe mir jetzt die Huber Buchsen bestellt.
> ...


Hallo Markus, 
auch mit dieser Frage verweise ich Dich an die Support-Hotline (+49 (0)2225 / 8888-0), ggf. kann dort dann in der Werkstatt nachgemessen werden. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Slide habe ich online gekauft.
> Ich habe mir jetzt die Huber Buchsen bestellt.
> ...


Die Teile sind Orgieal RS haben leider eine große Toleranz höchst wahrscheinlich auch weil es von RS auch 22,0 gibt . Bin
Morgen bei Sram und werde auch das Tema ansprechen da die so in ihren eigen Projekten sind wie Metrische Dämpfermasse
das sie so was gar nicht sehen, da wir Hersteller auch keine Alternativ auf den Markt haben ( Nur Fox )müssen wir damit leben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2014)

T_T


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hallo, folgendes Problem habe ich bei der Montage des neuen CUBE 29 Rahmen LTD:
> Verbautes Innenlager Shimano XT Links 2,5 mm Spacer und Rechts 2x2,5 plus 0,
> 7 mm
> Kurbel XT 2-fach
> ...


Wir sind nicht Cube , aber was soll das 42 Kettenrad ??  Gruß Bodo


----------



## marwil (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

könnte vielleicht jemand mal seine Distanzscheiben am Slide 150 10.0 vom Jahr 2014 messen wie dick die sind.

Meine 4 Scheiben sind jeweils 4,1mm dick.
Das konnte ja von anfang an nicht richtig gut gehen. Und jetzt stehe ich da....

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte vielleicht jemand mal seine Distanzscheiben am Slide 150 10.0 vom Jahr 2014 messen wie dick die sind.
> 
> ...


 
Nachdem ich von deinem Problem hier gelesen habe, hab ich gestern mal kurz an meinem 150er 10.0 geschaut. Bei mir läßt sich der in Fahrtrichtung rechte Distanzring ca. 1mm auf der Buchse hin und her bewegen. Da ist also auch etwas Luft vorhanden. Evtl. sind wirklich die Distanzringe zu schmal. Den Dämpfer konnte ich nicht seitlich bewegen, ich nehme an der sitzt zu stramm auf der Buchse. Da das fahrtechnisch bisher null Auswirkungen hatte muss ich mal schauen ob ich da was unternehme. Evtl. dreh ich mir an der Arbeit mal ein Paar breitere Distanzringe und verwende diese.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## marwil (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

dadurch das die Buchse, also die die man durch das Gleitlager steckt, so stramm drin saß. Bekamm die rechte Wippe auch was ab. Da hat sich beim Einfedern wohl die Buchse gedreht da sich ja der Dämpfer nicht drehen ließ.


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2014)

T_T


----------



## sgclimber (30. Oktober 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dadurch das die Buchse, also die die man durch das Gleitlager steckt, so stramm drin saß. Bekamm die rechte Wippe auch was ab. Da hat sich beim Einfedern wohl die Buchse gedreht da sich ja der Dämpfer nicht drehen ließ.


 
Dann muss ich das wohl bei mir mal bei Gelegenheit auseinander nehmen und nachschauen. Wenns bei mir auch so sein sollte werd ich wohl die Gleitbuchse gängig machen und mir breitere Distanzringe einbauen. Auf Einschicken und Co. hab ich eigentlich keine Lust...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ihr habt es mir verkauft daber meine erste Anlaufstelle.
> Was stimmt mit dem 42 er Blatt nicht? Auf allen anderen Rahmen stört es ja auch nicht.
> Ist der Rahmen nur für 38 er KettenBlätter ausgelegt?
> Ich kAnn mich aber auch gleich an Cube wenden falls ich dir als Kunde lästig bin.
> ...


Hallo DrFuManChu, 
was Bodo meinte, war, wir bewegen uns hier im IBC-Herstellerforum auf der Radon-Seite, die von Radon-Mitarbeitern betreut wird. Du hast Dein Bike zwar in einem Shop gekauft, wo sowohl Cube als auch Radon Bikes angeboten werden, das macht jedoch weder die Forumsteilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer zu Cube-Experten, noch uns Radon Mitarbeiter. Für Fragen, die Cube Bikes betreffen, gibt es ein Cube-Herstellerforum, dort gibt es sicherlich zuverlässigeres und besseres Know-How zu Cube-spezifischen Fragen. Mit Deinen Fragen kannst Du Dich auch gerne an die Werkstatt im Megastore Bonn wenden, auch dort kennt man sich mit Cube Bikes aus. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Florian.
Danke für die Info.
Sorry dass ich nicht gleich bei Cube nachgefragt habe. Ich dachte zumindes ein Bodo weiß über die Materie Bescheid.Wenn er jedoch ein 42er Kettenblatt am MTB komisch findet warum begründet er es nicht gleich?
Ich wende mich an den Hersteller.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hallo Florian.
> Danke für die Info.
> Sorry dass ich nicht gleich bei Cube nachgefragt habe. Ich dachte zumindes ein Bodo weiß über die Materie Bescheid.Wenn er jedoch ein 42er Kettenblatt am MTB komisch findet warum begründet er es nicht gleich?
> Ich wende mich an den Hersteller.


Sorry wollte dich nicht kränken , aber wenn du bei 29" Serien Bikes schaust sind bei 2 Fach 22-36 Normal und passen für fas alle.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (30. Oktober 2014)

@ sgclimber
Ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen, bau gleich auf das neue Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsen-Set oder auf die Huberbuchsen um. An den alten Gleitlagerschrott aus dem vorjährigen Jahrhundert wirst Du auch zukünftig keine Freude haben.

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass Rockshox/SRAM zukünftig auch mal vernünftige Gleitlager verwendet, denn die Gabeln und Dämpfer sind Top, aber dann alles mit diesen miesen Gleitlagern zu versauen, ist vollkommen unverständlich. Als wenn man einen SUV mit schmalen Kleinwagenreifen ausstattet.
Vielleicht kann Bodo morgen mal bei SRAM nachfragen.

@ DrFuManChu
An einer Zweifachkurbel ist ein 42er Kettenblatt schon ungewöhnlich und wahrscheinlich bei den meisten Rahmen auch nicht fahrbar, da bei einer Zweifachkurbel das größte Kettenblatt aufgrund der Kettenlinie näher am Rahmen ist, als bei einer Dreifachkurbel.

Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2014)

24/38 ist bei den meisten CC Rennern mit 29" standard, das wird somit passen. Aber dann wird es langsam eng. Ich habe gerade mal bei mir geschaut, ein 40er Kettenblatt könnte gerade noch so eben gehen, dann ist aber def. Ende.


----------



## sgclimber (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist das hier in 22,2mm (KLICK) das richtige Buchsenset? Passt das dann so wie es ist, oder brauche ich da nochwas dazu?
Ist das unten am Dämpfer das selbe Maß? Oder kann man da die Originalbuchse lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2014)

T_T


----------



## EVHD (30. Oktober 2014)

@siebenacht
Kriegt man die Gleitlager von Fox Problemlos ausgepresst mit dem Rock Shox Tool oder muss man ein eigenes von Fox nutzen?
Welches Buchsenset sollte man deiner Meinung kaufen? Stahl oder Aluwelle?


----------



## marwil (31. Oktober 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ist das hier in 22,2mm (KLICK) das richtige Buchsenset? Passt das dann so wie es ist, oder brauche ich da nochwas dazu?
> Ist das unten am Dämpfer das selbe Maß? Oder kann man da die Originalbuchse lassen?


Hi,
das Buchset (2 Stück) in 22mm habe ich mir gestern bestellt. 
Unten sind es auch 22mm.
Also benötigst Du 2 mal das Buchsenset in der Baugröße 22mm.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## siebenacht (31. Oktober 2014)

@ EVHD
marwil hat quasi die Antwort auf Deine Frage gegeben. 
Gibt es von Fox ein Buchsenset mit Stahlbuchse? Ich glaube, die neuen Sets sind alle mit schwarzer Alubuchse. 
Für die neuen Fox-Gleitlager braucht man kein Auspressspezialtool, das ist ja gerades das geniale. Man kann die Gleitlager relativ leicht mit einer Messerklinge vorsichtig zwischen Dämpfer und überstehenden Gleitlagerende Stück für Stück aus dem Dämpferauge heraushebeln. Und beim Einbau einfach nur ins Dämpferauge von beiden Seiten reinstecken, fertig. Die neuen Gleitlager halten im Gegensatz zu den alten Foxgleitlagern (identisch mit den RS-Gleitlagern) auch eine Ewigkeit, wechseln ist also nicht so oft nötig, vielleicht alle 2 Jahre.

Das einzige kleine Problem beim Umbau der RS-Gleitlager ist, wie schon beschrieben, dass anscheinend RS eine größere Toleranz als Fox hat. Das Dämpferaugeninnenmaß ist eigentlich gleich. Beim meinem RS gingen die Fox-Gleitlager und Buchsen nicht so leicht rein, wie beim Fox-Dämpfer. Dann entweder die Fox-Gleitlager außen leicht abschleifen oder das Dämpferauge vorsichtig innen. In jedem Fall sollte sich mit den Fox-Gleitlagern die Buchse leicht reinschieben lassen und dann der Dämpfer um die Buchse leicht drehen lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil zu dem RS-Schrott.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (31. Oktober 2014)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Die 2fach Kurbeln hatte ich schon an den verschiedensten MB auch 29er. Auf dem Radon ZR Race 2o13 aktuell xo 28-42 und da ist verglichen zum Cube noch jede Menge Platz zur Strebe. Das ist allerdings ein Rahmen mit eingep.Innenlager.
> Ich schraub mir die Übersetzung ja nicht zum Spaß dran, sondern weil ich sie brauche.
> Mal sehen was Cube mir zu dem Rahmen sagt....


Ich denke mal, die X0 hat eine andere Kettenlinie als die XT, also quasi das große Kettenblatt weiter weg vom Rahmen. XT-Zweifach-Kurbel hat 48,8 mm, die SRAM XX hat 49,5 mm, bei Race-Face kann man die kettenlinie mit Spacer einstellen. Ob das Innenlager eingepresst ist, sollte egal sein.
Probier doch einfach die X0 vom Radon beim Cube, dann sieht man es, ob es an der Kurbel liegt. Du brauchst nur die Kurbel selbst tauschen, Innenlager sind kompatibel.
Gruß 78


----------



## SeppmitS (31. Oktober 2014)

DANKE *siebenacht* !


----------



## marwil (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

so hab mal auf die schnelle mir ein Ausdrücker gebastelt 
Hat sehr gut funktioniert.
Die Dämpferaugen habe ich mal gemessen haben beide 15,10mm mal schauen ob die von FOX da rein passen oder ob ich mit einer Verstellbarer Reibahle da ran muss


----------



## Keks_nascher (31. Oktober 2014)

Halt uns zwecks Fox Buchsen auf dem laufenden


----------



## marwil (31. Oktober 2014)

So die neuen Buchsen sind montiert, ohne Nacharbeit haben die gepasst 
















Und im eingebauten Zustand hat der Dämpfer kein Spiel mehr. Habe alle Schrauben an der der Schwinge gelöst. Danach habe ich den Dämpfer angezogen, dann die Wippe und danach die restlichen Schrauben, natürlich mit Drehmoment. 











Also ich kann jetzt sagen....hat sich gelohnt.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (1. November 2014)

Danke Marcus für deinen Bericht. Werde es dir gleich tun und in Winter umbauen.


----------



## siebenacht (1. November 2014)

marwil schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich kann jetzt sagen....hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Grüße
> Markus



Na dann viel Spaß!
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (4. November 2014)

Moin,
Habe nun mir auch die Buchsen gekauft, nun habe ich das Problem das ich die Welle nicht durch die Gleitlager geschoben kriege. Die Gleitlager ging auch nicht so leicht rein wie beschrieben. Wo ist der Fehler ?
Gruß
Eric


----------



## SeppmitS (4. November 2014)

Geht es garnicht, oder erst ab der Hälfte nicht mehr...


----------



## marwil (4. November 2014)

Probier mal die alten Wellen ob die durch passen, sind ja die gleichen. 
Ansonsten die Buchsen noch mal raus machen und die Dämpferaugen bearbeiten am besten mit einer Reibahle.


----------



## siebenacht (4. November 2014)

@ EVHD
Das hatte ich doch oben beschrieben:


siebenacht schrieb:


> ...
> Das einzige kleine Problem beim Umbau der RS-Gleitlager ist, wie schon beschrieben, dass anscheinend RS eine größere Toleranz als Fox hat. Das Dämpferaugeninnenmaß ist eigentlich gleich. Beim meinem RS gingen die Fox-Gleitlager und Buchsen nicht so leicht rein, wie beim Fox-Dämpfer. Dann entweder die Fox-Gleitlager außen leicht abschleifen oder das Dämpferauge vorsichtig innen. In jedem Fall sollte sich mit den Fox-Gleitlagern die Buchse leicht reinschieben lassen und dann der Dämpfer um die Buchse leicht drehen lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil zu dem RS-Schrott...



Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (4. November 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, muss nun erstmal überlegen wie ich die rauskriege...


----------



## marwil (4. November 2014)

Da nimnst Du ein Messer und fährst damit zwischen dem Bund der Buchse und dem Dämpferauge und hebelst die langsam raus.


----------



## siebenacht (4. November 2014)

@ EVHD
Wenn Du die Gleitlager meinst, auch das habe ich oben beschrieben:


siebenacht schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann die Gleitlager relativ leicht mit einer Messerklinge vorsichtig zwischen Dämpfer und überstehenden Gleitlagerende Stück für Stück aus dem Dämpferauge heraushebeln.
> ...


Noch ein kleiner Tipp für das Abschleifen. Ich habe immer nur ein wenig geschliffen und dann getestet, ob alles passt, denn zu viel ist dann zu viel. Dazu habe ich die Gleitlager nur zur Hälfte reingesteckt und versucht die Buchse durchzustecken. Falls es immer noch schwer ging, habe das zur Hälfte steckende Gleitlager leicht wieder rausgedrückt und erneut geschliffen.
Bevor du abschleifst solltest Du probieren, ob die ursprünglichen Buchsen von RS besser durchpassen (Stichwort Toleranzen bei RS).
Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn Du den Zustand vom Fox-Dämpfer kennen würdest, also das Gefühl, wie leicht die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern gehen müssten (ohne die Toleranzen von RS). Vielleicht hat ja ein Bikekumpel von Dir einen Fox-Dämpfer mit den neuen Gleitlagern.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (4. November 2014)

Mit der Messerklinge hat es nicht so funktioniert, muss nun leider ein paar Gleitlager kaufen (meine Dummheit).


----------



## siebenacht (4. November 2014)

Also, wenn Du die mit der Messerklinge nicht rausbekommst, musst Du die Gleitlager aber mit dem Hammer reingeschlagen haben.
Bevor Du neue Gleitlager kaufst, kannst Du doch auch die jetzt in dem Dämpferauge steckenden Gleitlager innen leicht abschleifen, so dass die Buchse durchpasst.


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. November 2014)

Und wenn zuviel Material weggenommen wird, ist der Dämpfer hin. Auch wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat, für mich etwas zuviel Bastelei. Schade.


----------



## siebenacht (4. November 2014)

Wenn man die Gleitlager abschleift und nicht das Dämpferauge, kann der Dämpfer niemalsnicht hin sein.
Man muss nur halt bei jedem Gleitlagerwechsel immer wieder die Gleitlager bearbeiten, aber man braucht ja glücklicherweise die neuen Gleitlager nicht so häufig wechseln.
Und selbst, wenn man im Dämpferauge zuviel abgeschliffen hat, ist nicht gleich der ganze Dämpfer hin. Schließlich könnte man die Teile austauschen. Ferner hilft auch etwas Fett auf die *Außenseite* der Gleitlager bevor man diese in das Dämpferauge steckt. Dann steckt auch die Buchse wieder enger in den Gleitlagern.
Wer natürlich mit groben Schleifpapier im Dämpferauge rumwerkelt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Vorsichtig mit feinem Schleifpapier immer Stück für Stück rantasten und probieren, ob es passt. Wichtig ist, dass man das Material gleichmäßig abschleift.

Wer zwei linke Hände hat, sollte das vielleicht nicht selbst versuchen.
Manchmal passt das Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsenset anscheinend auch ohne Nachbearbeitung in den RS-Dämpfer. Ist wahrscheinlich eine 50:50-Chance.

Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (4. November 2014)

Habe nun ein Seite danke Schleifpapier passen bekommen


----------



## SeppmitS (4. November 2014)

Fachlich und techn. Begabte könnten wahrscheinlich auch die Luxusvariante an der Fräse wählen und das Auge auf ein entsprechendes Übermaß bringen. Ich würde aber auch Handarbeit mangels Alternative wählen.


----------



## EVHD (4. November 2014)

Habe auch überlege auf der Arbeit die kurz passend zu drehen, aber das Schleifpapier tut's auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (5. November 2014)

Ich würde gerne wissen, was mit der Aktion dass die Fotobikes günstig abverkauft werden passiert ist?
Angekündigt wurde das Ganze über Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/photos/a.135781693133750.16666.135779413133978/862037677174811

Ich habe mich, wie viele andere auch, gemeldet. Diverse Emails geschrieben, zweimal mit netten Herren bei Radon telefoniert aber am Ende ist die Aktion dann doch im Sand verlaufen. Nicht einmal einen Hinweis darauf hat es gegeben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2014)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, was mit der Aktion dass die Fotobikes günstig abverkauft werden passiert ist?
> Angekündigt wurde das Ganze über Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/photos/a.135781693133750.16666.135779413133978/862037677174811
> 
> Ich habe mich, wie viele andere auch, gemeldet. Diverse Emails geschrieben, zweimal mit netten Herren bei Radon telefoniert aber am Ende ist die Aktion dann doch im Sand verlaufen. Nicht einmal einen Hinweis darauf hat es gegeben.


Hallo ThomasAC, 
die Aktion ist unsererseits nicht im Sand verlaufen, allerdings sind wir mit dem Versand der Liste im Verzug. Dies ist einem personellen Engpass zuzuschreiben, im Namen der Firma bitte ich alle Wartenden, die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen! An alle, die auf die Liste warten: keiner wurde vergessen, die Liste wurde nur noch nicht verschickt. Sie wird aber schnellstmöglich nachgereicht werden! 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## marwil (20. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muss ich mein Kummer mal los werden....
Vor 6 Wochen bemerkte ich an meinem Slide 150 10.0 (2014) das die Lager im vorderen Laufrad rau liefen.
Habe dann H&S kontaktiert, die meinten ich sollte das LF doch einschicken, da es getauscht oder repariert werden würde.
Gesagt, getan......

Tja und jetzt sitze ich hier seit 6 Wochen ohne Laufrad......das ist echt ärgerlich........
Erst das mit den Dämpferbuchsen (ein paar Threads weiter oben) für die kosten bin ich aufgekommen, da kam nichts von Seiten H&S und jetzt das mit meinem LF.

Frage jetzt schon jede Woche per eMail nach ob es was neues gibt, letzte Woche hätte es bei H&S vom Hersteller zurück kommen sollen.....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. November 2014)

Sind da nicht die Lager billiger als die Hin- und Herschickerei?


----------



## tane (21. November 2014)

wie man gewährLEISTUNG auch handlen kann hat fox gezeigt: 165h waren dämpfer & gabel ausser haus (also inklusive versand aus & nach österarm!)...


----------



## marwil (21. November 2014)

Nun mein Slide war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade mal 4 1/2 Monate alt...


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

6 Wochen ist absolut vertretbar.
Da Radon den Vorfall a) prüfen muss und b) den Gewährleistungsanspruch an den LR-Hersteller weiterreicht, welcher c) den Vorfall auch wiederum prüft (wird genug Schindluder (Missbrauch) seitens der Endverbraucher getrieben). Dann natürlich noch Versandwege usw.

Ärgerlich, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar. Denke, dass die Masse an Gewährleistungsansprüchen, die Radon/ H&S jeden Tag erreichen, heftig sein wird.
Ein blindes Kulanzverhalten bei jedem Vorfall wäre wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar!


----------



## Linussoft (21. November 2014)

wird dich nicht beruhigen, aber auf mein Laufrad (slide 9.0 SL 2014) habe ich in Summe 12 Wochen gewartet...
Da ist so viel scheiße gelaufen, dass ich auch hier nicht darüber berichtet habe (der Anfang steht hier, mancher erinnert sich, Felge bei der ersten Ausfahrt an der Stoßkante gebrochen, müsst ihr mal suchen, das war irgendwann im Juni), Angebliche Paketrückläufer von DT Swiss, Mitarbeiter geht dann in den (bestimmt verdienten) Urlaub, Paket steht dann wochenlang rum und keiner bemerkt es, als ich anfange zu nerven, wird mir Vorgeschlagen, mich direkt an DT Swiss zu wenden, (die ja bekanntermaßen nicht mein Ansprechpartner sind), Gewährleistung für eine 1 Woche alte Felge wird abgelehnt, telefonisch wird mir zugesagt, dass man gemeinsam eine Kulante Lösung findet (auch aufgrund der extremen Wartezeit), der gleiche MA kann sich dann beim Abholen nicht mehr daran erinnern, und das war (eigene Aussage) der Werkstattleiter, dann durfte ich 100 EUR für meine Felge bezahlen, das großzügige Angebot war dann eine kostenlose Inspektion. Ach, jetzt habe ich es ja doch aufgeschrieben. In echt waren da noch ein paar mehr Punkte, aber ich will mich darüber nicht mehr aufregen...

Ich habe für mich die Konsequenzen gezogen, H&S fehlen von meiner Seite regelmäßige 1000-1500 EUR pro Jahr an Ausrüstung, Spareparts und Zubehör. Das Rad ist klasse, aber der Service /customer relation von H&S ist (meine Erfahrung) stark verbesserungswürdig. Kundenpflege findet da nur statt, wenn es nichts kostet und bequem ist. musst nur mal suchen, wie viele Leute hier erst eine Antwort bekommen, wenn sie sich hier melden. Was meinst du wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist, derer die Monatelang auf Antworten warten und nicht in irgend einer Community organisiert sind...

Linus, der sein nächstes Rad nicht mehr in Bonn holen wird, so zufrieden ich bisher mit den Rädern und den Preisen war.

Edit: hatte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-18#post-12184014 und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-18#post-12177790 schon mal darüber geschrieben...


----------



## tane (21. November 2014)

"Ein blindes Kulanzverhalten bei jedem Vorfall wäre wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar!"
ist halt auch die frage wieviele stinksaure kunden "wirtschaftlich vertretbar" sind...
(& schließlich gibts ja überall margen, die auch bis zu einem gewissen grad "blinde kulanz" ermöglichen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> "Ein blindes Kulanzverhalten bei jedem Vorfall wäre wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar!"
> ist halt auch die frage wieviele stinksaure kunden "wirtschaftlich vertretbar" sind...
> (& schließlich gibts ja überall margen, die auch bis zu einem gewissen grad "blinde kulanz" ermöglichen...)



Ich hoffe, wir haben den gleichen betriebswirtschaftl. Background und denke wir wissen beide, wie ich das meine 
Ich mag jetzt keine rechthaberische Diskussion führen müssen, ok!?
Die Margen von Radon erlauben mMn keine Blindkulanz in jeglicher Hinsicht. Ein LRS ist auch für die im Einkauf kein vernachlässigbarer Posten.


----------



## tane (21. November 2014)

also klar, dass sich beim lrs die "blindkulanz" aufhört, andererseits hab ich als relativ großer oem auch ein gewisses "standing" bei meinen lieferanten & muss nicht bei allen kleinigkeiten (fürn lrs-lieferanten is 1 lr wiederum schon eine kleinigkeit), die ich selbst beurteilen kann rücksprache halten. & > 6 wochen bei teilen in gewährleistung <6 monate: da schau ich dir bei gericht zu wie du gewinnst. ein hardcase-kunde, ders wirklich "drauf ankommen lassen" will (z.b. e anwalt...)... (ich arbeit selber in einer service-abteilung - bin immer mit dem grundsatz "in dubio pro emptore" gut gefahren...)


----------



## ders (21. November 2014)

bei mir ist es ähnlich, ich habe am 21.10 eine defekte Bremse eingeschickt. Nach nicht ganz fünf Monaten hat sie auf einer Radtour das Öl aus dem Kolben geblutet.
Laut H&S wurde es zum Hersteller geschickt und da dauert es im Moment länger.
Für mich zwar unbefriedigend, aber kein Weltuntergang, da ich zum Glück noch eine "auf Lager" hatte.
Vor zwei Jahren ist mir nach 6 Monaten an meinem Ghost AM das hintere Laufrad gebrochen, dies hatte BOC nach zwei Tagen ohne Murren gewechselt und repariert.
Ein Lagerschaden bei dem Rad meiner Freundin wurde in der Garantiezeit auch direkt über den Händler abgewickelt und nicht erst zum Hesteller geschickt. Es geht also auch anders.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

Da spielen aber auch Faktoren wie z.B. Motiventscheidungen eine Rolle. Möchte ich dem Kunden gewähren, dass mein Kulanzverhalten irgendwann als "häusliche Übung/ fast schon Gewohnheitsrecht" angesehen wird? Hier besteht dann die Gefahr, dass mega dreiste Anfragen in Negativkritik umschlagen und in Zeiten von web2.0 kennt man die Folgen -> Imageschaden ohne Rechtsgrund!

Schwalbe und Conti z.B. haben ihre Blindkulanz mittlerweile auch reguliert (früher hat jeder Otto seinen Reifen dorthin geschickt und Tränen vergossen, weil er einen minimalsten Seitenschlag hatte ). Gerade die RR-Fraktion, wo ich eigentlich beheimatet bin, ist hier sehr, sehr pedantisch.
Klar empfiehlt es sich im Zuge des CRM Kleinteile wie z.B. Schrauben, einzelne Speichen usw. blind zu ersetzen, da hier auch der personelle Aufwand und die damit verbundenen Kosten in keinem Verhältnis stünden.

Trotz allem bleibe ich dabei:
Derzeit ist es so, dass gerade die Versender knallhart kalkulieren (müssen) und "größere" Posten (z.B. erwähnter LRS ("die Masse macht's")) a) aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Betrachtungsweise und b) aufgrund des Images prüfen und auch ablehnen. (Hier verhält es sich bei VW, Audi usw. ähnlich).

Klar ist, dass wenn ein Teil, das nicht Verschleissteil ist, zweifelsfrei aufgrund eines Produktfehlers mangelhaft ist, ich mich rein kostentechnisch (Rechtsstreit selbst als auch Imageschaden) nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit einlassen werde.
Ist aber recht einfach absehbar, dass es sich eben nicht um einen Produktfehler handelt, werde ich auf keinen Fall Blindkulanz walten lassen, da dies im Internet breitgetreten wird und ein jeder versuchen wird, diese einzufordern und sich auf diesen Fall zu berufen. Hierdurch wird mir ein weitaus größerer Schaden entstehen, als die paar Kunden, die sich aufgrund eines negativen Feedbacks an Canyon oder die anderen Versender wenden.

Des Weiteren öffnet dies Chaoten die Tür, welche aufgrund kleinster Wehwehchen/ Geräusche das Rad/ Teile einsenden ohne erkennbaren Mangel.
Die damit verbundenen Kosten kann man mit Versenderpreisen niemals "rauskalkulieren"... Dann wären wir wieder bei Preisen von Specialized, Nicolai und Co.


----------



## tane (21. November 2014)

...boa, z thema megadreiste anfragen hatten wir hier unlängst einen prozess mit einem (jetzt ehemaligen) kunden. der war direkt aus einem kabarrettprogramm (hamma dann auch gewonnen)
umgelegt aufs mtb wärs ungefähr so:
er fährt im wald gegen einen baum & zerstört das rad
klagt auf beratungsfehler, weil wie können wir ihm das rad fürn wald verkaufen, wenn wir doch wissen müssten, dass dort bäume sind. (ziemlich haargenau so!)
das hat imho aber nix mit korrekter abwicklung <6 wochen zu tun!

(& so "ultraknallhart" kalkulieren die direktversender schon nicht, die haben eine marge weniger zu befriedigen als der einzelhandel & super-oem-preise mit ihren stückzahlen. brauchst nur die abverkaufsrabatte bei h&s anzuschaun, die legen schon nicht drauf, wenns rad plötzlich 2500 statt 3000 kostet!)


----------



## enno112 (21. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...
> das hat imho aber nix mit korrekter abwicklung >6 wochen zu tun!


Eben, und nur darum geht es!
Rechts.- oder betriebwirtschaftliches denken hin oder her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

ich hab gestern (29.11.2014) H&S / RADON angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Sun Ringlé DEMON Nabe (LRS Sun Ringlé Inferono 27) nach nur 1360 km auf der Antriebsseite gebrochen ist (Achsdurchführung).
Da es *a)* der erste Kontakt dieser Art mit H&S / RADON ist, dazu *b)* Freitag abend kurz vor 18 Uhr hab ich dies schriftlich per EMail getan.
Die erst Antwort ist schon etwas gewagt: da steht in der Automatischen Antwort, "...das man sich bemüht, sich dem Anliegen binnen der ersten 72 Stunden anzunehmen".
*72 Stunden*.... *auf die Arbeitszeit bezogen.... wären schon mal 6(!!) Arbeitstage BEVOR sich ÜBERHAUPT jemand um die Anfrage kümmert... *
Alleine an DIESER Stelle müsste der Service aus- / aufgebaut werden.

Ich arbeite selbst im Aussendienst einer renomiert Firma. Da kann ich, wenn ich Freitags ne Anfrage bekomme, nicht erst 72 Stunden später nachfragen was der Kunde für ein Anliegen hat, zumal es eh schon zu Verzögerungen kommt wegen einem Wochenende.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange die Abwicklung hier dauert. Es liegt alles noch in der Garantie / Gewährleistungspflicht das Bike wurde im Mai 2014 gekauft. Und ne gebrochene Nabe in mMn KEIN Verschließteil.


----------



## filiale (29. November 2014)

Entspann Dich mal ein wenig. Das ist ein Problem der Qualität der Sun Ringle. Radon verbaut diese nur und muß sich nun auch mit dem Mist rumärgern, das machen die auch nicht gerne. Wenn Du Deine Kunden so behandelst wundert es mich das Deine Kunden noch mit Dir reden ! Immer erst rumschreien bevor überhaupt was passiert ? Was ist das überhaupt für eine Art mit Menschen umzugehen ?

Desweiteren haben die grad Hochwasser im Laden, da darf es auch mal nen Tag länger dauern bis was passiert.


----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

Ich bin entspannt. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass hier gerade alles "den Bach runtergegangen ist". Mir ist auch Klar dass, wenn ich Freitags abends um 17:50 Uhr eine Email schreibe, keine Antwort mehr erhalte. Rechne damit auch nicht vor Dienstag kommender Woche.
Okay, hab's vllt. ein bisschen aggressiv formuliert. Ein geschriebenes Wort liest sich anders, als es sich in einer wörtlichen Diskussion anhört.

Ich möchte halt auch darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass man den Kundenservice zu Thema "Service Annahme" ausbaufähig ist.
Zitat aus der Automatisch generierten Email:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Ihre E-Mail wurde von unserem Service-Center entgegen genommen
und wird unter der Ticket-Nummer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx bearbeitet.
Bitte haben Sie ein wenig Geduld. *Eingehende Anfragen werden in der
Regel innerhalb von 72 Stunden bearbeitet*, jedoch kann es je nach
Thema zu Verzögerungen kommen."

"Innerhalb 72 Stunden" sind nun mal rund 6 Arbeitstage. Und diese Zeitspanne ist mMn zu groß. Und genau HIER ist nun mal der Punkt wo man angreifen solle um den Kundenservice zu verbessern.
Mehr wollte ich dazu nicht sagen...

Klar, ist der Nabenbruch ein Qualitätsproblem bei Sun Ringlé. Und nun beginnt die ganze Prüf und Versenderei. Das Bikejahr 2014 ist somit für mich beendet... Schade...

Und Nein, ich behandele und rede mit meine Kunden nicht so. Ich MUSS innerhalb 2er Arbeitstag Anfragen abarbeiten (ausgenommen Wochenende).


----------



## Derivator22 (29. November 2014)

72:24 sind 3 und so wird es auch gemeint sein, schätze ich


----------



## tane (29. November 2014)

"Das ist ein Problem der Qualität der Sun Ringle. Radon verbaut diese nur und muß sich nun auch mit dem Mist rumärgern, das machen die auch nicht gerne"
kommentar überflüssig
(denk das bitte mal zu ende! JEDER verbaut nur irgendwas, mercedes die kolben v x, die bremsen v. y etc...TROTZDEM haftet der verkäufer an den endkunden - was ja wohl jeder gut finden wird, oder wollt ihr zb wegen eines softwareprobs in indien reklamieren...?)


----------



## filiale (29. November 2014)

tane, das ist mir bewußt, mir ging es nur darum zu erwähnen das Radon sich die Zeit und den Aufwand für Reklamationen gerne ersparen würde und sich auf die Versprechen der Zubehörzuliefer verläßt in der Hoffnung möglichst wenig Service in diese stecken zu müssen.


----------



## Black-Under (30. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Desweiteren haben die grad Hochwasser im Laden, da darf es auch mal nen Tag länger dauern bis was passiert.



Hochwasser ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Die Rede ist von einem kleinen Wasserschaden. Also Freitag konnte ich noch überall im Laden trockenen Fusses durchlaufen.


----------



## Black-Under (30. November 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Bitte haben Sie ein wenig Geduld. *Eingehende Anfragen werden in der
> Regel innerhalb von 72 Stunden bearbeitet*, jedoch kann es je nach
> Thema zu Verzögerungen kommen."



Da du im Aussendienst arbeitest, solltest Du wissen, dass im Kundendienst 72 Stunden eben 72 Stunden sind. Auch im Aussendienst ist das so. Ansonsten schreibe ich so und soviel Arbeitstage. 

Bevor man so rumpoltert sollte man erstmal überlegen ob seine eigene Sicht der Dinge überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## filiale (30. November 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hochwasser ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Die Rede ist von einem kleinen Wasserschaden. Also Freitag konnte ich noch überall im Laden trockenen Fusses durchlaufen.



warst du auch im untergeschoss ? da soll das wasser gestanden haben ?


----------



## Black-Under (30. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> warst du auch im untergeschoss ? da soll das wasser gestanden haben ?



Da war nichts, ich meine von einem Verkäufer gehört zu haben der Wasserschaden wäre im Lager gewesen.

Im übrigen war es wieder eine zwielichter Besuch. In der Zubehörabteilung bin ich sehr gut bedient worden, aber im Bekleidungsbereich wird einem selbst wenn man fragt nicht geholfen. So bin ich zwar mit einer Pumpe aber ohne Kleidung aus dem Laden raus. Tja jetzt verdient halt ein anderer Geld an mir. 
Meine Geduld mit Megastore ist nun zu Ende, ich werde jetzt mein Glück bei den kleinen Läden versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (9. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Tablet (Notes 10.0 2014) funktioniert die Webseite http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/freeride-downhill/ nicht.
Man sieht zwar einen tollen Hintergrund mit kahlen Bäumen,  aber keine Bikes zum Bestellen. Nur einen "Pakman" im oberen Bildschirm.


----------



## mtintel (9. Dezember 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Auf dem Tablet (Notes 10.0 2014) funktioniert die Webseite http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/freeride-downhill/ nicht.
> Man sieht zwar einen tollen Hintergrund mit kahlen Bäumen,  aber keine Bikes zum Bestellen. Nur einen "Pakman" im oberen Bildschirm.


Bei mir am Windows-Notebook sieht es ebenfalls falsch (wie bei dir) aus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Bei mir am Windows-Notebook sieht es ebenfalls falsch (wie bei dir) aus


Hallo mtintel, 
hallo Monsterwade, 
vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Ihr habt eine "under construction" Seite gefunden =) In Kürze werden die entsprechenden Bikes als Fotomodelle hier sein, dann muss Pacman seinen Platz räumen für ein paar schicke Swoops... Bis dahin bleibt die Seite ein klasse Zeitvertreib für Retro-Gamer...
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## punki69 (16. Februar 2015)

....guten tag,
vielleicht steht ja meine antwort schon hier,aber....
ich wollte meine kurbel tauschen,fahre eine 24er welle wie sie shimano benutzt und wollte fragen,
ob ich eine 30er welle(sram)in einen 2010 zr-racerahmen bekomme?
also tretlagerwechsel inklusive????
damk euch schon mal im voraus,
gruß ralph


----------



## on any sunday (17. Februar 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ob ich eine 30er welle(sram)in einen 2010 zr-racerahmen bekomme?



Nein.


----------



## punki69 (17. Februar 2015)

wie geht das dann beim slide 130er?
SLIDE 7.0-9.0 haben shimano und das 10.0 hat sramkurbeln,hat das 10.0 dann einen anderen rahmen?????
gruß ralph


----------



## on any sunday (17. Februar 2015)

Es gibt hier ein eigenes Unterforum Schaltung/Antrieb. Da kann man sich durch querlesen über die unterschiedlichen Bauformen von Kurbeln, Innenlagern schlau machen. SRAM hat auch 24 mm Kurbeln, genannt GPX. Bei Pressfit Tretlagern kann man 30 mm oder 24 mm Kurbeln einbauen.


----------



## punki69 (17. Februar 2015)

vielen dank für deine antwort,
gruß p*


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Februar 2015)

So, mir sind grad beim Überprüfen-wollen der Drehmomente an meinem Slide 150 von 2014 die oberen Lager am Hinterbau entgegengekommen. Find ich schon ziemlich uncool nach ca. 10 Monaten. Ist das normal so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe mal, die Aufnahmen am Rahmen sind nicht allzu sehr ausgeschlagen, sodass man da noch neue Lager reinbekommt. Ist aber eigentlich nur ganz außen.



 

 

 



Das sollten die hier sein, oder? Hatte ich in dem Slide-Thread mal gefunden.
688 2RS bzw. 628/8-2RS1
(4 x Kettenstrebe/Horstlink, 2 x Sitzstrebe/Wippe)
http://www.kugellager-direkt.de/628-8-2rs1.html

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der Service-Partner hier das morgen gleich machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja noch die äußere Schale drin. Das wird hart die da so rauszubekommen...


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Februar 2015)

Die hier habe ich bestellt. Verarbeitung eigentlich tadellos:


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2015)

Steht jetzt beim Servicepartner, mal schauen wie lang der dafür braucht.

Bin inzwischen auch am Wühlen wegen Lagern und Einpresswerkzeug. @Derivator22 die von dir sehen aber eher nach Noname aus oder? Die SKF/INA/FAG Dinger kosten sonst so 8-12€ pro Stück. Und selbst die soll man wohl nochmal öffnen und das Fett ersetzen, weil sie für höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind, und deswegen weniger Fett drin ist. das ansonsten rausgeschleudert werden würde. Beim Fahrrad ist aber gerade das nicht der Fall, sondern dafür erhöhter Schmutzschutz -> mehr Fett.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Februar 2015)

Packung Galli: 2,99€; Öffnen und einschmieren: 30 Sekunden pro Lager, zumal das bei allen anderen auch anfiele.
MMn sehen die Lager gut aus (habe sie hier).
Ich mag nicht beurteilen, inwiefern namhafte Hersteller einen Qualitätsvorsprung liefern, allerdings sehen die bestellten top aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2015)

So, laut eigener Aussage war das eine Sache von 15 Minuten.
Gottseidank hab ich das wohl noch rechtzeitig entdeckt, dass nichts größeres kaputt gegangen ist. Trotzdem, 10 Monate... 

@Derivator22
In den ganzen Threads, die ich mir jetzt halt durchgelesen habe, werden halt größtenteils die Markenlager empfohlen. Es gibt natürlich auch (seltener) die gegenteilige Meinung, billige Lager kaufen, und dafür dann regelmäßig und oft wechseln.

Wie machst du denn die alten Lager raus und die neuen rein? Hast du dir ein Einpresswerkzeug wie das von RRP geholt (60 + 2*25€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), oder dir was selbst gebastelt?


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2015)

Du kannst Dir mit einer Gewindestange mit Mutter und Unterlegscheibe zusammen mit einer Stecknuß etwas basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (21. Februar 2015)

...oder einfach in einen vernüftigen Bike-Shop gehen und dort machen lassen.
Ist glaube ich günstiger als Werkzeug und diverse Adapter für diverse Lagergrößen (>100€)...
Die Lösung mit Gewindestange ist ja auch i.O., aber beim Einpressen der neuen Lager muss man schon aufpassen damit diese nicht zerstört werden!


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2015)

Günstiger sicherlich, die beiden Lager mit Einbau haben mich heute gerade mal 12,50€ gekostet, aber es geht eher um die Zeitkomponente.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja fahren, das war dann leider nicht mehr drin. Er hat das auf den letzten Drücker noch fertig gemacht, ansonsten wäre auch morgen ins Wasser gefallen.

Es kommt halt darauf an, wieviel einem diese Unabhängigkeit wert ist. Und da wird das schon wieder attraktiver.


----------



## Black-Under (21. Februar 2015)

Was soll eigentlich die ganze nachfetterei bringen. In den Lagern ist genau soviel Fett wie für eine ordentliche Funkion nötig ist.


----------



## Chillout_KA (21. Februar 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die ganze nachfetterei bringen. In den Lagern ist genau soviel Fett wie für eine ordentliche Funkion nötig ist.


Die Lager sind für eine andere Anwendung gefettet, für Drehzahl und ganze Umdrehungen. 
Beim Bike müssen die Lager ja nur kleine Bewegungen machen also kann man sie mit Fett vollmachen , erhöht die Schmierung und hält durch das Fett z.B Wasser länger fern....
Beim Bike erhöht die Fettpackung auf jedenfall die Lebensdauer....


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die ganze nachfetterei bringen. In den Lagern ist genau soviel Fett wie für eine ordentliche Funkion nötig ist.



Nicht ganz, die Lager drehen sich im Bike nicht um 360° sondern nur ein klein wenig hin und her, immer wieder auf der gleichen Stelle. Somit verteilt sich das Fett nicht gleichmäßig. Als Konsequenz werden die Kugeln nicht vernünftig gefettet. Es dringt Feuchtigkeit ein und die Lager rosten. Wenn die Lager aber vollgefüllt sind mit Fett wird genau dieser Prozeß gestoppt / verlangsamt.


----------



## Heitzerl (22. Februar 2015)

Ich frag einfach ma , ob du das iwi belegen kannst mit dem Fett? So ganz 100% leuchtet mir das gerade net ein,das vorhandene Fett verteilt sich ja so oder so, andernfalls beengt das zu viele Fett ja die Kugeln , oder  ?


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2015)

Auf gehts in die 2. Runde!
Gerade mal 14 Tage bzw. 5 Ausfahrten haben die neuen Lager gehalten, jetzt siehts so aus:




Genau so sahs auch beim ersten Mal aus, außer dass ich da sogar schon die Kugeln erkennen konnte. Aufgeschraubt hab ichs jetzt noch nicht, aber das Ding ist klar hinüber. Der Schraubenkopf wird wieder nur noch vom Rahmen gehalten.

@BODOPROBST, @Radon-Bikes
Da ein Lager wohl kaum nach 14 Tagen den Verschleißungstod stirbt, vermute ich, dass hier ein größeres Problem vorliegt. Hinterbau verzogen? Passform von Wippe/Hinterbau nicht 100%, sodass die Lager nicht ohne Spannung montiert werden können? Lager nicht plan einpressbar?

Morgen bringe ich das Rad wieder zum Servicepartner, der kann dann hoffentlich feststellen, ob hier etwas tiefer greifendes ist. Die Garantie sollte das nach unter einem Jahr ja noch abdecken... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: Die Reverb kriegt ihr diesen Monat auch wieder zurück, die sinkt inzwischen 5-10mm ein beim Draufsetzen. Aufpumpen auf 250PSI hat daran auch nix geändert.)


Ganz interessant zu dem Thema dürfte wohl auch dieser Dauertest hier gewesen sein. Der bezieht sich zwar auf das Slide 160 9.0, aber die Lager sehen verdächtig ähnlich aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2015)

Dauertest ? 2600km ? Das reisst manch einer in drei Monaten runter. Lächerlich was die Bikebravos da schreiben,noch lächerlicher der Zustand der Räder nach dieser lächerlichen Laufleistung !

Aber wie ich schon oft geschrieben hab:wird seitens der Hersteller lieber am nächsten 29er-1x11-superleicht-elektroschaltungsgerödel-FAT-Enduroe-WhipIt-Bike gefeilt statt dem Kunden mal ne anständige haltbare Qualität zu liefern. So lässt sich aber ja kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Auf gehts in die 2. Runde!
> Gerade mal 14 Tage bzw. 5 Ausfahrten haben die neuen Lager gehalten, jetzt siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Im Zweifel bitte an unsere Service Abteilung wenden, die helfen auch gerne weiter. Hier jetzt adhoc eine Erklärung abzugeben, ohne sich die Sache genau angesehen zu haben, wäre nicht seriös.

[email protected]
02225-8888132


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dauertest ? 2600km ? Das reisst manch einer in drei Monaten runter. Lächerlich was die Bikebravos da schreiben,noch lächerlicher der Zustand der Räder nach dieser lächerlichen Laufleistung !
> 
> Aber wie ich schon oft geschrieben hab:wird seitens der Hersteller lieber am nächsten 29er-1x11-superleicht-elektroschaltungsgerödel-FAT-Enduroe-WhipIt-Bike gefeilt statt dem Kunden mal ne anständige haltbare Qualität zu liefern. So lässt sich aber ja kein Geld verdienen.


Auch wenns schwer zu glauben ist, wir sind tatsächlich der Meinung, daß lieber ein zufriedener Kunde uns weiter empfiehlt, als an einem Rad 2,80 € an den Lagern zu sparen !!!
In den Tests haben die Lager keine Probleme gemacht. Uns hier Kalkül zu unterstellen die Kunden schlecht zu bedienen finden wir nicht ganz fair...
Was hier im Einzelfall schief gegangen ist, müssten wir dann erst mal prüfen um dazu Stellung nehmen zu können. Klar ist, wo Menschen arbeiten kann auch mal ein Fehler passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Im Zweifel bitte an unsere Service Abteilung wenden, die helfen auch gerne weiter. Hier jetzt adhoc eine Erklärung abzugeben, ohne sich die Sache genau angesehen zu haben, wäre nicht seriös.
> 
> [email protected]
> 02225-8888132


Das Bike steht inzwischen beim Servicepartner, leider konnte der weder auf eurer Servicepartner-Hotline noch auf der normalen jemanden erreichen.
Mal schaun was der dann berichtet, nachdem er euch erreicht hat. Er meinte aber sofort, Einschicken zum Überprüfen des Hinterbaus & Wippe. Alternativ hatte er noch einen anderen Hinterbau da, wo der dazugehörige Rahmen kaputt gegangen war. 
Ein direktes Austauschen wäre mir natürlich lieber, dann muss ich nicht so lange auf das Bike warten.




Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Auch wenns schwer zu glauben ist, wir sind tatsächlich der Meinung, daß lieber ein zufriedener Kunde uns weiter empfiehlt, als an einem Rad 2,80 € an den Lagern zu sparen !!!


Verwendet ihr denn Lager von einem Markenhersteller?


----------



## filiale (9. März 2015)

Heitzerl schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach ma , ob du das iwi belegen kannst mit dem Fett? So ganz 100% leuchtet mir das gerade net ein,das vorhandene Fett verteilt sich ja so oder so, andernfalls beengt das zu viele Fett ja die Kugeln , oder  ?



Zuviel Fett kann die Kugeln beim Einsatz im Fahrrad nicht beengen, da das Lager nicht rund dreht. Es bewegt sich nur wenige mm hin und her. Desweiteren kann zuviel Fett jederzeit an der Dichtung austreten und würde von den Kugeln "rausgequetscht" werden da die Lager nicht 100% gedichtet sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> In den Tests haben die Lager keine Probleme gemacht. Uns hier Kalkül zu unterstellen die Kunden schlecht zu bedienen finden wir nicht ganz fair...
> Was hier im Einzelfall schief gegangen ist, müssten wir dann erst mal prüfen um dazu Stellung nehmen zu können. Klar ist, wo Menschen arbeiten kann auch mal ein Fehler passieren.



War auch nicht meine Absicht Euch da was zu unterstellen, sorry wenn das falsch rüber gekommen ist.
Was mir halt auffällt ist das im allgemeinen die Anbauteile lange nicht mehr die Laufzeiten erreichen wie z.B. vor 5-8 Jahren noch.
Und dann dieser Service Wahn, ich mein das wisst ihr ja auch was sich manche Hersteller so auf den Plan schreiben wie oft man ne Gabel, Dämpfer oder Variostütze zum Service geben soll. Klar eröffnet die neue Technik mehr Möglichkeiten, aber manchmal muss man auch mal ein wenig die Handbremse anziehen und Evolution vor Revolution walten lassen, meiner Meinung.
Also nix für ungut, ich will hier keinem was böswilliges unterstellen, ausserdem gibt's ja wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten der Markt gibt's ja vor und anscheinend wirds ja auch so abgerufen !


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> War auch nicht meine Absicht Euch da was zu unterstellen, sorry wenn das falsch rüber gekommen ist.
> Was mir halt auffällt ist das im allgemeinen die Anbauteile lange nicht mehr die Laufzeiten erreichen wie z.B. vor 5-8 Jahren noch.
> Und dann dieser Service Wahn, ich mein das wisst ihr ja auch was sich manche Hersteller so auf den Plan schreiben wie oft man ne Gabel, Dämpfer oder Variostütze zum Service geben soll. Klar eröffnet die neue Technik mehr Möglichkeiten, aber manchmal muss man auch mal ein wenig die Handbremse anziehen und Evolution vor Revolution walten lassen, meiner Meinung.
> Also nix für ungut, ich will hier keinem was böswilliges unterstellen, ausserdem gibt's ja wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten der Markt gibt's ja vor und anscheinend wirds ja auch so abgerufen !


Zu den Lagersatz der ist bei allen Slide und Swoop gleich auch unser WC DH Bikes fahren mit den gleichen Lagern, aber ich habe hier vor kurzen darauf hingewiesen das dieses Lager bei falscher Montage leicht Schaden nehmen kann. Langfristig
werden wir das Ändern aber wie Gesagt es Fahren damit mehr als10 000 Bikes und die Schäden sind Einzelfälle die wir aber
abstellen wollen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2015)

Was man Euch zu gute halten muss ist das ihr als einzigste ( zumindest mir bekannte ) so kundennah Stellung zu sowas nehmt


----------



## Chainrider (11. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Evolution vor Revolution walten lassen




grandios! absolut meine Meinung!


----------



## Burt4711 (12. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Auf gehts in die 2. Runde!
> Gerade mal 14 Tage bzw. 5 Ausfahrten haben die neuen Lager gehalten, jetzt siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde den Dauertest um so bemerkenswerter, als dass Radon in den Bikebravos ne Menge Werbung schaltet.
Normal ist das ja die Garantie für gute Testergebnisse.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das Bike steht inzwischen beim Servicepartner, leider konnte der weder auf eurer Servicepartner-Hotline noch auf der normalen jemanden erreichen.


Update: das Rad wurde am 9. März dem Servicepartner übergeben, heute habe ich dann auf Nachfrage bei H&S die Nachricht erhalten, dass das Rad "in Kürze" zur Inspektion kommt und es dann in 1,5 - 2 Wochen wieder da wäre ("z.Zt. viele Rücksendungen, intern geringe Verzögerungen, blabla").
Würde in Summe also 4+ Wochen gebraucht haben. Berauschend ist das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Miracoolx (20. März 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ZR Race Team.
Ein gebaut war ein FSA Orbit Z Steuersatz, jetzt wollte ich ein
FSA Orbit CF Ceramic Steuersatz 1 1/8 Zoll semi Integriert einbauen.
Ich habe den Hersteller von Radon gefragt ob es möglich sei und die haben mir bestätigt das das geht.
Jetzt Passen die Lager in die Lagerschalen die im Rahmen sind nicht. Die sind um paar Millimeter zu groß 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit andere Lagerschalen für den Rahmen zu besorgen, damit ich mein jetziges Lager doch noch ein bauen kann?

Ein Bild vom Mountainbike: 
http://www.bike-center.nazwa.pl/MTB7.html
Ein Bild vom FSA CF 
http://www.cyclesolutions.co.uk/Images/Products/30666.jpg

Viele Gruße,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (21. März 2015)

Hey Leute brauch eure Hilfe... Wisst ist was für ein Steuersatz bei einem slide 125 Bj 2013 verbaut ist?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Update: das Rad wurde am 9. März dem Servicepartner übergeben, heute habe ich dann auf Nachfrage bei H&S die Nachricht erhalten, dass das Rad "in Kürze" zur Inspektion kommt und es dann in 1,5 - 2 Wochen wieder da wäre ("z.Zt. viele Rücksendungen, intern geringe Verzögerungen, blabla").
> Würde in Summe also 4+ Wochen gebraucht haben. Berauschend ist das jetzt nicht.



Du könntest es auch schneller haben. Einfach zu Deinen Händler Deines Vertrauens gehen. Bike hinstellen, sagen er soll die Lager tauschen und spätestens nach 1 Woche hättest Du es wieder. Wenn Du die Garantieabwicklung bemühen musst, geht es halt entsprechend länger.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. März 2015)

sicher geht es dann schneller aber wenn die Lager schon nach fünf Ausfahrten wieder kaputt sind, muss da noch was anderes vorliegen was der Hersteller vielleicht besser rausfinden kann


----------



## bluedevil (23. März 2015)

Hallo Radon,

nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines  Eurer Bikes. Ich war am Samstag Vormittag im Megastore in Bonn, um mir ein ZR Team 5.0 zu kaufen. Trotz ziemlichen Andrangs und der erschwerten Platzsituation durch Euren Wasserschaden war ich mit dem Besuch und der Beratung durch Euren Verkäufer sehr zufrieden, abgesehen davon, dass die Probefahrt im Geschäft zwischen den Menschenmassen etwas mühsehlig und wenig aussagekräftig war. Aber das ist ja im Moment leider nicht zu ändern und war auch kein größeres Problem.

Zuhause ist mir am Bike leider doch ein kleiner Mangel aufgefallen, schon bevor es überhaupt zum ersten mal richtig gefahren wurde. Beim reinschieben in meinen Keller hörte ich etwas metallisches zu Boden fallen und fand nach etwas Suchen eine Schraube und kurz danach auch die Stelle, wo diese eigentlich hingehören sollte.

Sie war gedacht für die Verschraubung der Bremsleitung an der linken Kettenstrebe mit Hilfe einer Plastikschelle. Da ich selbst nun Maschinenbauer bin, konnte ich feststellen, dass das so auch nicht wirklich halten konnte. Die Schraube war so kurz, dass max. 2-3 mm und somit 2 Gewindegänge überhaupt nur aus der Schelle herausgeschaut haben. Dadurch wurde leider das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe ausgerissen und die Schraube griff nicht mehr ins intakte Gewinde.

Prinizpiell ist das Problem schon gelöst, da ich glücklicherweise eine längere, passende Schraube zur Verfügung hatte und die tiefer liegenden Gewindegänge zumindest im Moment noch tragen (ich hoffe das bleibt so) . Dennoch ist es ein wenig schade, gleich bei einem neuen Fahrrad ohne es überhaupt benutzt zu haben schon die erste Macke vorzufinden und ein wenig Angst zu haben, dass das übrige Gewinde irgendwann auch nicht mehr hält.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr an dieser Stelle generell diese kurzen Schrauben verwendet oder ob es nur ein Einzelfall war, aber vielleicht könnt ihr dem ganzen ja mal nachgehen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon, auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Rad.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## michl84 (6. April 2015)

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage zu meinem slide 150 9.0 bj 2014 und zwar knackt der steuersatz extrem wenn ich stoppies mache . nun habe ich die gabel mal ausgebaut und nachgeschaut . die lager sehen gut aus sind aber lose verbaut also nicht eingepresst kann das schon richtig sein? hab sie neu geschiert und wieder zusammen gebaut und das knacken ist immer noch da kann es an den losen lagern liegen? die sollten doch eingepresst sein oder nicht ?
mfg michl


----------



## bartos0815 (8. April 2015)

michl84 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal eine frage zu meinem slide 150 9.0 bj 2014 und zwar knackt der steuersatz extrem wenn ich stoppies mache . nun habe ich die gabel mal ausgebaut und nachgeschaut . die lager sehen gut aus sind aber lose verbaut also nicht eingepresst kann das schon richtig sein? hab sie neu geschiert und wieder zusammen gebaut und das knacken ist immer noch da kann es an den losen lagern liegen? die sollten doch eingepresst sein oder nicht ?
> mfg michl


kommt mit ziemlicher sicherheit auch nicht vom steuersatz. wahrscheinlich gabel. standrohr -krone verpressung oder krone - schaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (8. April 2015)

bei mir war es letztens die sattelstütze,....wer kommt denn schon da drauf????
gruß punki


----------



## michl84 (8. April 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> kommt mit ziemlicher sicherheit auch nicht vom steuersatz. wahrscheinlich gabel. standrohr -krone verpressung oder krone - schaft!


Ok kann vom geräusch her vielleicht schon sein aber was kann ich dagegen tun? 
 Mfg michl


----------



## Grisse59 (10. April 2015)

Hiho Radon-Team, ich hätte eine Frage zum Monarch Plus Dämpfer.

Heute war ich mit meinem nagelneuen Slide 27,5 9.0 HD 22" zum ersten Mal unterwegs. Einfach ein geiles Bike und die Geometrie und Fahrgefühl passt gigantisch. Nur ist mir nach der Tour aufgefallen, dass der Monarch Dämpfer ziemlich saut... Ist das normal?!

Siehe Bild.
Danke für eine schnelle Antwort. VG aus München


----------



## EVHD (10. April 2015)

Das ist normal, fahre an meinen Swoop 175 7.0 den Monarch Plus Debonair. Der saut genauso.


----------



## Grisse59 (10. April 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Das ist normal, fahre an meinen Swoop 175 7.0 den Monarch Plus Debonair. Der saut genauso.



Mein Kumpel fährt a des swoop aber der saut überhaupt nicht, darum die Frage... Hmm


----------



## bullswildrush (10. April 2015)

Das gibt sich nach der Zeit, so sah meiner auch erst aus (slide hd) nach ein paar fahrten gibt sich das


----------



## Grisse59 (10. April 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Das gibt sich nach der Zeit, so sah meiner auch erst aus (slide hd) nach ein paar fahrten gibt sich das


Danke für eure schnelle Antworten, dann werd i des moi beobachten...


----------



## boarderking (10. April 2015)

so sah meiner gestern nach der Abfahrt aus:


----------



## Heitzerl (11. April 2015)

Hab zwar nur den normalen Monarch, aber war bei mir am Anfang genauso , hat sich nach ein paar Ausfahrten komplett gelegt .


Greetz


----------



## drusus (13. April 2015)

so nun auch nochmal hier...was bitte stimmt denn mit MavicNaben nicht...? sind die so labil? nach 4 Ausfahrten schon Spiel...

hat noch irgendjemand Kummer damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcZ86 (13. April 2015)

Ich bringe mein Slide 9.0 HD am Mittwoch zum Servicepartner wegen meiner Mavic Nabe..... Hat zwar länger gehalten als 4 Ausfahrten aber 4 Monate sind auch nicht die Welt, da sollte eigtl. kein Spiel sein..... Ich hoffe mal das der Spass schnell getauscht wird, hab kein Bock wieder Wochenlang ohne Bike da zu stehen, gerade jetzt bei dem Wetter


----------



## drusus (13. April 2015)

ich würde gern über den Verlauf auf dem Laufenden bleiben...


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (13. April 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht so recht...aber an die, die sich hier schrecklich über Kleinigkeiten echauffieren: Welche andere Bikemarke lässt sich auf einen solchen Kundenkontakt ein? Direkte Antworten in einem Forum? Besitzer/Ingenieur diskutiert mit? Dass nicht immer alles glatt läuft ist nunmal so. Wenn ich mir Horrorstories anderer Marken anhöre, ist das hier doch ziemlich harmlos.

Was meinen knackenden Steuersatz am Swoop angeht, wende ich mich mich mal an Radon direkt - das Swoop wird ja auch als Swoop benutzt, vielleicht bin ich´s ja selbst Schuld.


----------



## bullswildrush (13. April 2015)

Kann man denn das Spiel
Der Laufräder nicht selber einstellen?


----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

Bei meinem Crossride gings mit zwei 19er Maulschlüssel. Beim Crossroc weiß ich es noch nicht, denke das geht aber auch so.

Gruß Jan


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

Grisse59 schrieb:


> Hiho Radon-Team, ich hätte eine Frage zum Monarch Plus Dämpfer.
> 
> Heute war ich mit meinem nagelneuen Slide 27,5 9.0 HD 22" zum ersten Mal unterwegs. Einfach ein geiles Bike und die Geometrie und Fahrgefühl passt gigantisch. Nur ist mir nach der Tour aufgefallen, dass der Monarch Dämpfer ziemlich saut... Ist das normal?!
> 
> ...



Das ist normal, in der Kammer befindet sich bewußt zuviel Öl damit die Dichtungen geschmiert werden, im Laufe der Zeit läuft die Kammer leer und der Dämpfer wird trocken, das kann nach 500km sein, aber auch erst nach 2000km, je nachdem wieviel der Dämpfer federt. Daher macht es Sinn, um die Dichtungen zu schonen, ab und an wieder aufzufüllen (ich mache es beim Fox Dämpfer einmal im Jahr).


----------



## Blades (14. April 2015)

Wie wird die Kammer denn am einfachsten befüllt?


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

Beim Fox mußt Du nur die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und die Kammer nach unten abschrauben (nicht komplett abziehen, nur so nach unten drücken dass Du ca. nen 2cm Luftspalt zum Einfüllen hast), ich vermute es ist beim RockShox identisch (suche mal bei youtube nach videos). Das kann man auch im eingebauten Zustand machen und dauert etwa 2-3 Minuten mit allem.


----------



## muddymartin (14. April 2015)

Habe letzte Woche im Megastore ein ZR Race 8.0 geholt, tolles Bike. Nach 5h Fahrt macht der Hinterbau Knack/Klackgeräusche, auch ich habe an den mavic Crossride Spiel als Ursache idetnifiziert. Blöd. Kann das der Servicepartner erledigen oder muss ich das Laufrad einsenden? Für mich sieht es nicht so aus, als iób man das Spiel an der Nabe einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich habe meine selber wieder zu geschraubt. Probiers doch mal. Bau das Rad aus, nimm die Achse raus und schau ob du mit Gabelschlüssel/Zange oder Innensechskantschlüssel was ausrichten kannst. Danach kannst immer noch zum Servicepartner oder Mavic Händler.

Grüße Jan


----------



## muddymartin (14. April 2015)

Nehme an, die Kassette muss auch runter, oder?


----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

Bei mir konnte sie dran bleiben, kam auch so an die Muttern ran.


----------



## edi6800 (15. April 2015)

Bjarne_Swoop schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht so recht...aber an die, die sich hier schrecklich über Kleinigkeiten echauffieren: Welche andere Bikemarke lässt sich auf einen solchen Kundenkontakt ein? Direkte Antworten in einem Forum? Besitzer/Ingenieur diskutiert mit? Dass nicht immer alles glatt läuft ist nunmal so. Wenn ich mir Horrorstories anderer Marken anhöre, ist das hier doch ziemlich harmlos.



In der Tat kann ich Dir nur zustimmen! Habe bislang ausnahmslos problembezogenes Serviceverhalten mit absolut zufriedenstellenden Lösungen erfahren dürfen! Ganz anders erlebt man da bspw. einen namhaften Vier-Buchstaben-Hersteller aus dem Süden Deutschlands: Eine Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme besteht über ein "Formular". Sollte man sich die Mühe gemacht haben, erhält man eine Autorespondermail, man werde sich schnellstmöglich melden; bei mir dauert es nunmehr bereits drei Wochen in einer Sachmängelangelegenheit, die auf nicht zutreffenden Werbeaussagen beruht... Soviel zu Kundenservice und Deeskalationskommunikation. Bei Radon hab ich in zwei nicht ganz so einfachen Situationen noch nicht einmal an das Wort "Anwalt" denken müssen. Hier stand immer ein umgehend antwortender Mitarbeiter als persönlicher Ansprechpartner bereit. Und genau so erwarte ich das auch bei den großen potenten Vertretern der Branche.
Weiter so und Radon wird sich auch gegen den Branchenprimus sicherlich bald durchsetzen können.


----------



## enno112 (16. April 2015)

Hab ein kleines Lackproblem an meinem Slide 150 10.0 ....
Hab mich heute mal bei Radon und BD durchtelefoniert und ne Mail geschrieben.
Waren wirklich alle sehr nett und freundlich am Hörer....

Also, ich kauf da seit jahren und mit dem Service war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden.
Muss auch mal gesagt werden...


----------



## recurveman (23. April 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe diese Frage schon unter der Rubrik „Antrieb“ erstellt, aber vielleicht ist sie hier auch gut aufgehoben:

Bei meinem Slide 150 10.0 vom letzten Jahr habe ich ein ziemliches Problem mit meinem X0 Antrieb.
Beim Fahren fing der Antrieb nach einem halben Jahr fahren (im Winter hatte ich ausschließlich mein Fatty genutzt) an zu Knacken. Also habe ich alles überprüft und gemerkt dass die Kurbeln leichtes seitliches Spiel haben.
Daraufhin habe ich die Kurbeln demontiert, alles gesäubert und überprüft. Da alles in Ordnung schien habe ich die Teile wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment eingebaut.
Leider wieder Spiel und Knacken.
Als weiterer Schritt wurde ein neues Innenlager (GXP, selbes Modell wie vorher) eingebaut, dabei habe ich mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten.
Ergebnis: Spiel und Knacken

Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter: die Achse der Kurbeln hat keiner Beschädigung oder Abnutzung, das Innenlager ist komplett neu. 
Hat einer von euch eine Idee was der Fehler sein könnte? Die Drehmomente stimmen und ich bin sicher dass alles am richtigen Platz ist.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kassel (23. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern wurde mein Slide 9.0 geliefert.
Nachdem ich Lenker und Sattel montiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen das die reverb Spiel hat und zwar lässt sich der Sattel ein paar mm nach links und rechts bewegen.
Dan kommt mir noch komisch vor das die Fox Gabel beim schnellerem einfedern quitscht. Das bike wurde noch kein Meter bewegt. Bei der reverb bin ich mir sicher das es sich um ein defekt handelt und werde mit Radon telefonieren. Was die Gabel anbelangt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ist auch meine erste Fox. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Danke!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2015)

> Nachdem ich Lenker und Sattel montiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen das die reverb Spiel hat und zwar lässt sich der Sattel ein paar mm nach links und rechts bewegen.



Haben die alle mehr oder minder. Ist normal.


----------



## moe84 (23. April 2015)

.


----------



## enno112 (23. April 2015)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe diese Frage schon unter der Rubrik „Antrieb“ erstellt, aber vielleicht ist sie hier auch gut aufgehoben:
> 
> ...



Ich fahre das selbe Bike von 2014 und hatte das Problem auch im letzten Jahr.
Hatte damals glaube ich die Kettenblätter und Pedalen gefettet und mit Drehmoment angezogen.
Seit dem ist Ruhe.
Hatte auch erst das Innenlager in Verdacht, war aber alles top!


----------



## recurveman (23. April 2015)

Das Knacken ist mit einer neuen Fettpackung erstmal fast weg, kommt dann aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder.
Vor allem ist da aber immer seitliches Spiel der Kurbeln...
Den Rest hatte ich aber als erstes gemacht.


----------



## recurveman (23. April 2015)

Heute habe ich aber Kontakt zum Bikediscount aufgenommen, der Mitarbeiter bat mich die Kurbeln ein zuschicken. 
Seiner Meinung nach kann es nur an der Achse liegen. Nachdem ich die Kurbeln jetzt mehrfach montiert habe und immer das gleiche Ergebnis kommt werde ich sie wohl wirklich einsenden.
Mir fällt nichts kluges ein...


----------



## Ma4ik (23. April 2015)

@kassel das ist ganz normal, das die Reverb spiel hat.


----------



## kassel (23. April 2015)

kassel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gestern wurde mein Slide 9.0 geliefert.
> Nachdem ich Lenker und Sattel montiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen das die reverb Spiel hat und zwar lässt sich der Sattel ein paar mm nach links und rechts bewegen.
> ...



hier noch zwei Videos dazu








die Fox Gabel macht mir mehr sorgen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. April 2015)

Die Größenordnung des Spiels bei der Reverb ist im absolut normalen Bereich.


----------



## drusus (24. April 2015)

vielleicht haben die bei der Montage der Fox ein Vögelchen mit verbaut?!

spaß beiseite...Retoure!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kassel (24. April 2015)

drusus schrieb:


> vielleicht haben die bei der Montage der Fox ein Vögelchen mit verbaut?!
> 
> spaß beiseite...Retoure!


Erst letzte Woche das Bike tauschen lassen, wegen einer mangelhaften schweißnaht und jetzt das noch
ich dachte da wird ein Check vor der Auslieferung gemacht??
Bei dem letztem war die reverb auch komplett spielfrei.


----------



## Derivator22 (24. April 2015)

drusus schrieb:


> spaß beiseite...Retoure!



Laaangsam 

An den Ratsuchenden: wenn du magst natürlich gerne Retour, ansonsten _vermute_ ich, dass ein wenig Gabelfett an den Staubdichtungen das Problem beseitigen könnte.
Ein "*kleiner*" Gabelservice ist schnell gemacht und absolut easy.
Wie gesagt, das wäre mein Vorgehen, da mir die Zeit und die Bikeabstinenz zu schade wären.

Zur Reverb: alles im grünen Bereich. Es kann gut sein, dass wenn du die einschickst, eine mit noch mehr Spiel bekommst. Das ist konstruktionsbedingt


----------



## kassel (25. April 2015)

kassel schrieb:


> hier noch zwei Videos dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



problem gelöst nach 2 stunden auf den Kopf wurde es deutlich besser.
Paar tropfen 0W30 auf die Rohre haben den rest getan.
Danke für die Tips


----------



## filiale (25. April 2015)

Dann waren die Schaumstoffringe unter den Simmerringen vermutlich pups trocken und wie "Derivator" schon schrieb eben auch die Simmerringe selbst...Alles wird gut


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

Hi;
Bin ganz frisch hier registriert, habe aber ein altbekanntes Problem mit dem Slide 150 10.0 (2014) wie von @marwil auf der Seite 30 beschrieben. Dämpfer hat seitliches spiel und sitzt nicht mittig. Die Spacer von Dämpfer sind zu schmal, Dämpfer und Wippe haben gelitten. Nun  meine frage wie gehe ich am besten vor ohne lange Bike Abstinenz und ohne ein krieg mit H+S anzufangen. ich will auch net tief in die eigene Tasche greifen. Das Problem ist ja nun eigentlich länger bekannt gibts da mittlerweile gute Lösungen seitens Radon ? Oder soll ich doch lieber selber Hand anlegen und die Fox Gleitlager probieren ?


----------



## bullswildrush (30. April 2015)

Probier es erst mal mir den fox Buchsen die Maße sind 8 x 22,2mm.


----------



## stevie56 (30. April 2015)

Problem hatte ich auch, ich hab dann die FOX Gleitlager verbaut und seitdem ist alles top.

Huber Buchsen sind auch noch eine Möglichkeit, FOX und Huber sollen relativ gleichwertig sein.


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antworten. Noch ne Frage, rechtlich und Gewährleistungstechnisch, das ist doch Konstruktionsfehler und von Garantie bedeckt oder? Theoretisch könnte ich den Dämpfer samt Wippe zum Austausch schicken?


----------



## enno112 (30. April 2015)

Glaube ich nicht, da das Bike ja so wie es jetzt ist funktioniert.
Alles andere ist ja "nur" eine Verbesserung des jetzigen Zustandes!
Aber wir wollen hier nicht spekulieren, daher direkt bei H&S oder Radon anfragen.
Ich habe übrigens am gleichen Bike die Huber drin und keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

Bin echt enttäuscht...
Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0
Steht seit bald 2 Wochen beim Servicepartner da die falschen Adapter für die Nabe des Vorderades mit geschickt wurden... Ist mir unbegreiflich...
wegschicken -> nächsten Werktag kommt so ein Päckchen an... 

Klar können Fehler passieren, aber das das dann Wochen dauert... Bin echt schwer enttäuscht. Hätte mindestens erwartet das in solchen Fällen eine schnelle Klärung statt findet und die richtigen Teile dann per Express umgehend nach geschickt werden...

3600 Euro gezahlt um mein Rad 2 Wochen beim Servicepartner stehen zu haben, echt zum Kotzen..


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, da das Bike ja so wie es jetzt ist funktioniert.
> Alles andere ist ja "nur" eine Verbesserung des jetzigen Zustandes!
> Aber wir wollen hier nicht spekulieren, daher direkt bei H&S oder Radon anfragen.
> Ich habe übrigens am gleichen Bike die Huber drin und keine Probleme


Nun ja funktioniert Nenne ich das net, sonst hätte ich ja die Schrammen am Dämpfer und Wippe net. Das kann doch nicht gesund sein wenn Dämpfer und Wippe einseitig belastet werden! Irgendwann Recht sich diese disbalance am Wippenlager oder am Dämpfer. Ein Bauteil die soviel Belastungen aushalten muss darf net so locker am Befestigung sitzen. Das Ding sitzt einfach wenn auch in Millimeter Bereich quer und nicht mittig. Für mich eindeutig Garantiefall, sagt mir mein Logik.


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

kassel schrieb:


> problem gelöst nach 2 stunden auf den Kopf wurde es deutlich besser.
> Paar tropfen 0W30 auf die Rohre haben den rest getan.
> Danke für die Tips


Öl auf die Tauchrohre würd ich von abraten, die Dichtungen über dem Schwammring werden mit Fett geschmiert damit kein Dreck in die Gabel eindringt.
Wenn du Öl von oben auf die Dichtung aufbringst kann das Fett inklusive Dreck in die Gabel "gespült" werden.


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

Duki84 schrieb:


> Nun ja funktioniert Nenne ich das net, sonst hätte ich ja die Schrammen am Dämpfer und Wippe net. Das kann doch nicht gesund sein wenn Dämpfer und Wippe einseitig belastet werden! Irgendwann Recht sich diese disbalance am Wippenlager oder am Dämpfer. Ein Bauteil die soviel Belastungen aushalten muss darf net so locker am Befestigung sitzen. Das Ding sitzt einfach wenn auch in Millimeter Bereich quer und nicht mittig. Für mich eindeutig Garantiefall, sagt mir mein Logik.[/


Würd ich auch so sehen.


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Schicks zurück,


Danke das wollte ich hören / lesen ich brauche Motivation  mich schreckt nur die Wartezeit und das hin und her mit h&s ab. Aber what sein muss muss sein  Ich hab schon Kontakt aufgenommen und promt auch Antwort bekommen, leider wie erwartet war es negativ, das sei normal und die Buchsen müssten erneuert werden die währen nämlich Verschleißteile. Aber das Problem mit dem zuviel Platz zwischen Wippe und spacer wird da durch net gelöst. Das ist das Problem die Kunden Anfragen werden aus zeit Gründen schnell gelesen und entschieden dann reden wir aneinander vorbei und es passiert das was keiner will ich ärgere mich und die verlieren noch mehr Zeit! die Fakten werden aufgeweicht anders da gestellt. Das Mensch hat leider eine negative Seite sobald Mann was von ihm fordert wird er schwierig auch wenn es dem forderer zusteht !  ich werde noch zum Philosoph hier


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

Da hast du leider recht, bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei meinem Bike noch dauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Da hast du leider recht, bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei meinem Bike noch dauert...


 ich hoffe für dich nicht mehr lang. Das Gefühl kenne ich auch dank H&S. Zahlungseingang für das Bike wurde übersehen ich musste unnötig länger auf das Bike warten. Na ja Wenn es soweit ist kontrollierealles noch mal selber, nach Spiel und Spalt! vor allem die Lagerschrauben! Dämpfer net vergessen /-)


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

ich muss mich mal auch selber bremsen. Nicht das hier ein falsches Bild aufkommt! Radon ist ne top Marke ! Und top Bike! Die Unstimmigkeiten resultieren von menschlichen Kommunikationfehlern ! Sonst Preis-Leistung unschlagbar super Bike! Solche Probleme gibt's auch beim anderen Hersteller. Und sorry für meine Grammatik bin net vom diesen Lande  und nein für diese Aussage bin ich nicht bezahlt will nur keinen ruf schädigen.


----------



## Ma4ik (30. April 2015)

Ich habe kein Problem 500 Euro mehr zu zahlen für ein Radon Bike, jedoch sollte eben die *Qualität* auch im gleichen Atemzug steigen.
Was hier in der letzten Zeit aufkommt schadet Radon und dem Ruf der Marke ganz schön, ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das verloren Vertrauen wieder aufgebaut werden soll. Da muss endlich mal eine Reaktion her denn die Probleme müssen angegangen werden und nicht einfach verschwiegen werden oder mit einer kurze Nachricht unter den Tisch kehren!! Das sind Fehler seitens Radon und die müssen diese eben auch beheben!


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem 500 Euro mehr zu zahlen für ein Radon Bike, jedoch sollte eben die *Qualität* auch im gleichen Atemzug steigen.
> Was hier in der letzten Zeit aufkommt schadet Radon und dem Ruf der Marke ganz schön, ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das verloren Vertrauen wieder aufgebaut werden soll. Da muss endlich mal eine Reaktion her denn die Probleme müssen angegangen werden und nicht einfach verschwiegen werden oder mit einer kurze Nachricht unter den Tisch kehren!! Das sind Fehler seitens Radon und die müssen diese eben auch beheben!


Da hast du auch Recht  beim Fehler einsehen und beheben hapert es Bisse noch...


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

Qualitätsmanagement und Reklamationsservice sollten se echt mal etwas investieren..


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

Leute ich hab gute Neuigkeiten, ich bekam gerade ein Anruf von H&S Service Abteilung, ich bin positiv überrascht mir wird unkompliziert geholfen ! Super so muss es sein !! Nicht mal 1 Tag Problem gelöst, vorausgesetzt das Paket lässt nicht lange auf sich warten


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

Hab auch eben nen Anruf von H&S erhalten, mir wurde auch erklärt (Plausibel) wie es zu der Verzögerung kahm. Ich freu mich jetzt einfach mal darauf mitte nächster Woche mein Bike durch den Wald zu jagen
Erfahrungsbericht folgt


----------



## Duki84 (30. April 2015)

Läuft bei uns


----------



## kassel (30. April 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Öl auf die Tauchrohre würd ich von abraten, die Dichtungen über dem Schwammring werden mit Fett geschmiert damit kein Dreck in die Gabel eindringt.
> Wenn du Öl von oben auf die Dichtung aufbringst kann das Fett inklusive Dreck in die Gabel "gespült" werden.


war nur eine einmalige sache, Gabel war auch neu.
Hoffe nicht das ich jetzt deswegen probleme bekomme.


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. April 2015)

kassel schrieb:


> war nur eine einmalige sache, Gabel war auch neu.
> Hoffe nicht das ich jetzt deswegen probleme bekomme.


 wenn es nur paar tropfen waren sollt das nicht weiter schlimm sein. Aber ich kann jedem nur raten sein rad zu pflegen, kleiner Gabel und dämpfer service ist echt nicht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin echt so was von aggro...

Bike immer noch nicht fertig...
Wenn das bis Fr Vormittag ( arbeite Spätschicht und hab den Trip übers WE in die Alpen schon gebucht..) nix wird kanns der Servicepartner gleich zurück schicken. 3 Wochen wegen beschissenen Nabenadaptern...
Schnautze echt voll


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2015)

Habe auch den kompletten März auf mein Rad warten dürfen.
"Gerade viel los". Scheint immer noch so zu sein.


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Das Rad steht seit bald 3 Wochen beim Servicepartner, geht nur um die Adapter...


Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3, 2P, taper, QR15

Laufrad: Mavic Crossmax XL 27,5" QR15/X12, 6-Bolt

Denke mal die sind wegen der Nabenbreite nötig? Ich find jedenfalls nur Adapter zum umrüsten auf QR15...


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2015)

Wenns nur um das Vorderrad geht, dann sind da entweder 20mm Adapter oder 9mm Schnellspanner-Adapter drauf. Die Pike benötigt aber 15mm. Das ist die Dicke der Steckachse, nicht die Breite. Beim Hinterrad wäre es dann uU die Breite (135mm vs X12 mit 142mm).

Und 3 Wochen wegen so nem Kleinscheiß zu warten wäre mir definitiv zu viel, da hätte ich schon selbst längst geschaut. Evtl. passt ja der hier auch für die LX-Laufräder:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...x-SX-ST-Deemax-ab-2012-Enduro-ab-2014-p30292/

Vorher mal fragen, am besten sowohl Bike Components als auch Mavic selbst.


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt, das bike gammelt beim Servicepartner vor sich hin und mir wurde seitens H&S auf Rückfrage immer erzählt die Adapter seien (2x) abgeschickt worden und müssten spätestens morgen da sein, daher hab ich gewartet und gewartet...


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Steht das 15 in QR15 nicht für den Durchmesser der Achse?


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2015)

Lass dir eine Tracking Nummer geben. Mein Rad stand dort auch noch ein paar Tage herum, bevor es dann tatsächlich von DHL abgeholt wurde. Obwohl die Nachricht kam, dass die Lieferung unterwegs sei...

Aber für den Preis würde ich jetzt auch nicht lange rummachen. Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es nur eine Art von Adapter für die Fronträder von Mavic. Gibt sogar ne Anleitung:






// Edit
Ja, QR15 sind 15mm Durchmesser der Steckachse. Den Rest wirst du denke ich aus dem Video erkennen.


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

der Servicepartner ist bei mir um die Ecke (8km), das Rad bzw. Die Räder (2 Slide Carbon 9.0) stehen wirklich seit über 2 Wochen beim Servicepartner in der Werkstatt... Bin quasi Augenzeuge


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

*Mavic Crossmax XL Disc Naben:*
die bewaehrten Mavic QMR+ Lager kommen auch bei den Crossmax XL Laufraedern zum Einsatz. Die Vorderradnabe des Mavic Crossmax XL Vorderrades ist fuer 15 mm Steckachsenmontage ausgelegt. Mittels optional erhaeltlichen Adapter ist das Vorderrad auf Schnellspanner Montage, Artikel Nr 12982701, oder 20 mm Steckachsen Montage, Artikel Nr 12982901, im Lieferumfang enthalten, umruestbar. Die neuen Mavic Crossmax XL Hinterradnaben sind mit den IST4 Freilaufkoerper ausgestattet, vier Sperrklinken sorgen fuer beste Kraftuebertragung und die 17 mm dicke Achse fuer hoechste Verdrehsteifigkeit. Geliefert werden die Hinterraeder mit Adpater fuer X12 Steckachsen Montage. Zur Montage mit 12x135 mm Steckachse sind die Adapter Art Nr: 30872201 und fuer Schnellspann Montage der Adapter Art Nr: 30873101 im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Das von der Mavic Seite

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich mir gleich ne 15mm Steckachse kaufen und den Schnellspanner inklusive Adapter in die Tonne treten?
Hinterrad halt schaun welche Breite die Steckachse braucht und ebenso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an, was wirklich falsch geliefert wurde. Wenns nur der Schnellspanner war, dann eine neue 15mm Steckachse. Wenn auch die Adapter für die Naben am Rad falsch sind, diese ebenso. 15mm Steckachse mit falschen (oder ohne) Nabenadaptern funktioniert nicht.
Beim Hinterrad das gleiche. Das Slide hat X12 (142x12mm).


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Also zu 4ten mal zu dem Servicepartner in der Hoffnung das die Steckachsen (sind mir eh lieber als Schnellspanner) auf lager haben und damit das Problem gelöst ist...


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Danke sp00n82


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2015)

Beim Servicepartner kannst du ja auch gleich ausprobieren, was genau du alles brauchst. Notfalls soll er von nem anderen Rad die Steckachse abmachen zum Testen, dann weißt du wenigstens, was du brauchst.


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn das rad bis freitag nicht fahrbar ist und ich 300€ für nen trip in die Alpen in den Wind geschossen habe geht das rad zurück, noch nie bei nem kauf so üble probleme gahabt...


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2015)

Das heißt die Räder sind komplett neu und noch nie von Dir gefahren worden weil die Adapter fehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Ja....
Nur eines gehört mir, den besitzer des 2ten bikes kenne ich nicht... Hat halt noch einer genau das gleiche rad bestellt über den selben servicepartner nehme ich an


----------



## AndyF1980 (5. Mai 2015)

Hab nochmal genau geschaut, um fair zu bleiben:
Vor über 2Wochen bestellt, 2 Tage später stand es beim Servicepartner.
Also steht es jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen beim Servicepartner..
Ich bitte die Ungenauigkeit bzw den Einfluss der subjektiven Wahrnehmung zu entschuldigen..


----------



## Duki84 (5. Mai 2015)

hi, 
Hier ein kurzes Feedback zum Thema Dämpferbuchsen Problem von Slide / Rs Monarch. Heute kam endlich die Buchsen Set von Fox in 22,2 mm/8mm version per Post an. Die 2 teillige gleitlager aus Plastik passten mit etwas Druck in die Dämpferauge, die mitgelieferten Alu buchsen haben nicht gepasst aber die alten Buchsen von Monarch passen super. Die 
Spacer sind passgenau, kein seitliches Spiel mehr und Dämpfer steht endlich mittig. Komplett anderes Fahrgefühl Dämpfer arbeitet jetzt viel feiner und sensibler!  Danke noch mal an H&S Bike Discount für unkomplizierte Schnelle hilfe !! Bin zufrieden und glücklich


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Hab meins heut vormittag geholt und gleich ne kleine Runde gedreht. 
Bin absolut begeistert! 
Alles Tip Top und fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Hab meins heut vormittag geholt und gleich ne kleine Runde gedreht.
> Bin absolut begeistert!
> Alles Tip Top und fährt sich traumhaft.


Das Zeug jetzt selbst geholt, oder isses tatsächlich mal angekommen?


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Ist gekommen, endlich


----------



## LaughingBuddha (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,
Ich habe leichtes Spiel an meinem Vorderrad, was wohl auf ausgeschlagene Lager zurückzuführen ist.
Da der Servicepartner keiner Ahnung welche Lager er bestellen soll, habe ich mal selbst gestöbert und folgendes Lager gefunden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...FR-400-370-EX-1750-EX-1550-FR-2050-VR-p13638/

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die in eine Spank Spoon Nabe passen? Fahre das 190er Swoop in der 7.0 Ausführung.


----------



## Thiel (8. Mai 2015)

Ruf doch einfach beim Vertrieb von Spank an. Die vertreiben den Kram und machen auch den Service und Reparaturen.
Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Lager.


----------



## boarderking (8. Mai 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/spank-lagersatz-spoon-hub-radnabe/rp-prod108870
die eventuell?


LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die in eine Spank Spoon Nabe passen? Fahre das 190er Swoop in der 7.0 Ausführung


----------



## AndyF1980 (8. Mai 2015)

Echt heftig, 


Also an dem Bike gibts echt nichts zu meckern, es fährt sich sogar noch besser als es aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernMacManama (9. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

in der Hoffnung das ich hier mal wen von Radon an die Strippe bekomme. Habe am 30.04.2015 mein im Februar gekauftes Slide im Megastore (Werkstatt) reklamiert, wegen Lackprobleme am Rahmen. Man wollte sich Anfang bis Mitte dieser Woche bei mir gemeldet haben. Versuche seit Mittwoch einen bei euch an die Strippe zu bekommen, vergeblich. Immer wieder nur Warteschleife mit dem Ergebnis, das alle Mitarbeiter gerade keine Zeit haben und ich doch bitte eine Mail schreiben soll. Dieses habe ich dann auch getan, und ich erhielt die Antwort, dass ich doch bitte mich an eine andere Mail adresse bzw. Werkstatttelefon wenden soll. Habe ich auch getan, wieder keine Antwort und keine Rückmeldung.

Irgendwie find ich das nicht so geil. Kann ja verstehen, wenn es wegen der Reklamation vielleicht was länger dauert, da ja vermutlich auch ein neuer Rahmen her muss, aber dass man weder Bescheid bekommt noch keinen bei euch erreicht deswegen find ich schade. Hab fast 100km bis zu euch und kann auch nicht mal eben vorbeikommen, schaffe ich zeitlich einfach nicht, sonst hätte ich das schon in Angriff genommen.

Ich bin gespannt wie das hier so weiter geht. Da kommt schon ein wenig Wehmut auf, zum einen wegen den Lackproblemen am Rahmen und jetzt zum anderen wegen dem Service am Kunden.

Ps.: ich bin weiß gott nicht so ein Forenheld, der seine Probleme öffentlich hier breit treten will oder irgendwen schaden möchte, aber da es hier die Möglichkeit in Sachen Kummerkasten gibt, habe ich das dann jetzt auch einfach mal genutzt.

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße
Björn


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Mai 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> in der Hoffnung das ich hier mal wen von Radon an die Strippe bekomme. Habe am 30.04.2015 mein im Februar gekauftes Slide im Megastore (Werkstatt) reklamiert, wegen Lackprobleme am Rahmen. Man wollte sich Anfang bis Mitte dieser Woche bei mir gemeldet haben. Versuche seit Mittwoch einen bei euch an die Strippe zu bekommen, vergeblich. Immer wieder nur Warteschleife mit dem Ergebnis, das alle Mitarbeiter gerade keine Zeit haben und ich doch bitte eine Mail schreiben soll. Dieses habe ich dann auch getan, und ich erhielt die Antwort, dass ich doch bitte mich an eine andere Mail adresse bzw. Werkstatttelefon wenden soll. Habe ich auch getan, wieder keine Antwort und keine Rückmeldung.
> 
> ...



Hi Björn,

hast Du Dein Bike bereits bei uns abgegeben? Falls ja: hast Du eine Auftragsnummer? Am besten kurz diese per PN senden, dann horche ich mal direkt nach. Falls DU keine Nummer haben solltest, bitte kurz den kompletten Namen (auch per PN) senden, dann klappte auch 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## LaughingBuddha (11. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/spank-lagersatz-spoon-hub-radnabe/rp-prod108870
> die eventuell?



Vielen dank! Lager sind bestellt


----------



## BjoernMacManama (11. Mai 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> hast Du Dein Bike bereits bei uns abgegeben? Falls ja: hast Du eine Auftragsnummer? Am besten kurz diese per PN senden, dann horche ich mal direkt nach. Falls DU keine Nummer haben solltest, bitte kurz den kompletten Namen (auch per PN) senden, dann klappte auch
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Servus Andi,

scheint jetzt anzulaufen, vielen Dank. Werd hier dann informieren wie die Sache letztendlich ausgegangen ist. 

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße
Björn


----------



## ghostbiker1 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bodo und Radon-bikes,

ich habe ja bereits erwähnt, dass ich das gleiche Problem mit dem viel zu kurzen Umwerferzug unterm Tretlager auch hatte, das ist schon bis aufs carbon durchgescheuert. Wohin muss ich mich zwecks Austauschrahmen wenden? kann ich noch damit fahren? Bei mir ist es noch tiefer durchgescheuert...

Die offizielle email an den Megastore wird leider nicht beantwortet! So mitten in der Saison werde ich langsam etwas ungeduldig... 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## enno112 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

leider hab ich vor kurzem Lackabblätterung am Unterrohr, höhe Ausgang der Züge festgestellt.
Hatte erst gedacht kommt vom ev. Steinschlag, jedoch schlägt der Lack rund um dieser Stelle Blasen (siehe Fotos). Der Lack lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel abtragen, ist also lose.
Das Problem wurde im letzten Jahr schon mal im Forum angeführt und Bodo hat hierzu auch mal Stellung bezogen. Ich find die Beiträge jedoch nicht wieder, daher hier mal mein aktueller Fall.
Laut Radon soll es durch einen "unzulässigen Reiniger" hierzu gekommen sein....
Wusste gar nicht das der Fahrradreiniger F100 von Dr. Wack unzulässig ist .
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem Lackauftrag am Slide 150 von 2014?

Hier sind die Bilder etwas größer und man kann es besser erkennen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lack-blaettert-ab-am-slide-150-2014.753310/


----------



## its411 (17. Mai 2015)

Radon Slide 150 10.0 (2014)
*Laufradsatz e*thirteen TRS+ AL26*
Laufleistung (Verletzungsbedingt) erst ca. 200km
Einsatz: fast nur Waldautobahn..

Hallo zusammen,

bei meiner gestrigen Tour habe ich leider ein permanentes und sehr nerviges, ich nenne es mal, "pfeiffen" bei jeder Radumdrehung vom Vorderrad wahrgenommen.
Mein Kumpel meinte nur zu mir, "ich dachte das sind die Vögel" ^^

Ich habe mich anschließend mal daran gestezt das Problem zu lockalisieren.

Alles gereinigt -> "Probefahrt" = selbes Problem
neu abgeschmiert -> "Probefahrt" = selbes Problem
alle Verschraubungen geprüft -> "Probefahrt" = selbes Problem
Bremse (Beläge) ab -> "Probefahrt" = selbes Problem
.... -> ich weis nicht weiter 

Was mich jedoch extrem verwundert hat, (kenne ich so von keinem meiner anderen Bikes) das die Nabe des VR selbst im ferein Lauf Geräusche, wie ein rau laufendes Lager, von sich gibt. Diese sind auch bei ausgebautem Rad hörbar sobald ich die Achse mit den Fingern drehe.

Wäre es ggf. möglich, dass das Lager nen "Schuss" hat? 


Hat jemand von euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern? gemacht oder für mich einen Lösungsvorschlag parat?
Freue mich jetzt schon auf eure hilfreichen Kommentare.

VG


----------



## AndyF1980 (17. Mai 2015)

Nach deiner Beschreibung würd ich von nem kaputten Lager ausgehen.


----------



## its411 (17. Mai 2015)

...mach mich nicht schwach, warum jetzt  
Naja morgen mal mit Radon/H&S in Verbindung treten...
Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernMacManama (19. Mai 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> hast Du Dein Bike bereits bei uns abgegeben? Falls ja: hast Du eine Auftragsnummer? Am besten kurz diese per PN senden, dann horche ich mal direkt nach. Falls DU keine Nummer haben solltest, bitte kurz den kompletten Namen (auch per PN) senden, dann klappte auch
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Sodele,

eine kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits. Nachdem ich hier im FOrum geschrieben habe, war das Problem innerhalb weniger Tage behoben und meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend gelöst. Dennoch sollte man sich seitens Radon meiner Meinung nach über die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden Gedanken machen. Kann nicht sein, dass dort nie jemand an die Strippe geht. Werkstatt kann ich ja verstehen, die Jungs da unten sind wahrscheinlich zugeschissen voll Arbeit und haben sicher weiß gott anderes zu tun als ans Telefon zu gehen, die sind ja immer am rotieren da unten die Jungs, aber oben. Also Leute von Radon, ich bitte euch. Da laufen X-Verkäufer etc. rum die unter der Woche Vormittags wahrscheinlich auch gut mal Zeit für Kippe und Kaffee haben zwischendurch. Wieso man zu den Zeiten dort keinen an die Strippe bekommt ist mir wahrlich ein Rätsel.

Vielleicht sollte man für Reklamationen/Reperaturen etc. mal ein paar Kundenbetreuer an den Start bringen, ich glaube das würde die ganze Sache für alle viel entspannter und angenehmer machen und ihr hättet auch hier nicht so negatives Feedback in diese Richtung.

Alles in allem eine schöne Woche gewünscht.

LG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> eine kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits. Nachdem ich hier im FOrum geschrieben habe, war das Problem innerhalb weniger Tage behoben und meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend gelöst. Dennoch sollte man sich seitens Radon meiner Meinung nach über die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden Gedanken machen. Kann nicht sein, dass dort nie jemand an die Strippe geht. Werkstatt kann ich ja verstehen, die Jungs da unten sind wahrscheinlich zugeschissen voll Arbeit und haben sicher weiß gott anderes zu tun als ans Telefon zu gehen, die sind ja immer am rotieren da unten die Jungs, aber oben. Also Leute von Radon, ich bitte euch. Da laufen X-Verkäufer etc. rum die unter der Woche Vormittags wahrscheinlich auch gut mal Zeit für Kippe und Kaffee haben zwischendurch. Wieso man zu den Zeiten dort keinen an die Strippe bekommt ist mir wahrlich ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke für Dein Feedback. Wir sind stets bemüht, unsere Erreichbarkeit zu verbessern. Auch wenn es nach einer "faulen Ausrede" klingt - aber die Hochsaison ist im vollsten Gange - wir kommen da momentan an gewissen Punkten an die Kapazitätsgrenze! Bitte habt da ein wenig Verständnis für...

Aber ich werde es an entsprechende Stellen weiterleiten und intern auch noch einmal besprechen um es zukünftig zu verbessern.

In diesem Sinne: auf viele gute Abfahrten mit deinem Bike!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Swoop 190er Rahmen, nach einem halben Tag Bikepark kommt auf der rechten unteren Seite (Antriebsseite) die Lagerschraube raus. Man merkt es, da es dann beim pedalieren knackt.
Das Problem habe nicht nur ich, sondern auch mein Kumpel mit seinem Swoop 190.
Wir haben es mit 12NM angezogen und mit "UHU-Schraubenbefestiger in mittel Fest" angezogen. Die Lager selber sind top und nicht kaputt, die Gewinde fassen und wurden immer mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen.
Was machen wir falsch?

lg


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Swoop 190er Rahmen, nach einem halben Tag Bikepark kommt auf der rechten unteren Seite (Antriebsseite) die Lagerschraube raus. Man merkt es, da es dann beim pedalieren knackt.
> Das Problem habe nicht nur ich, sondern auch mein Kumpel mit seinem Swoop 190.
> ...




Die Lagerschalen? Die sollten mit 35-50 Nm angezogen werden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Swoop 190er Rahmen, nach einem halben Tag Bikepark kommt auf der rechten unteren Seite (Antriebsseite) die Lagerschraube raus. Man merkt es, da es dann beim pedalieren knackt.
> Das Problem habe nicht nur ich, sondern auch mein Kumpel mit seinem Swoop 190.
> ...



Hi,

meinst Du die Schrauben der Hauptlager oder des Innenlagers/Tretlagers? 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Lagerschalen? Die sollten mit 35-50 Nm angezogen werden.


Sorry, blöd beschrieben.
Ich meine die Schrauben vom "Hinterbau", ich glaube es heißt Hauptlager.





Die Schraube kommt soweit raus, dss sie die Kettenführung nach aussen drückt.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (19. Mai 2015)

Dann ist 12 nm richtig. Ich hatte auch mal die schrauben Sicherung von Uhu. Beim wechseln der Bremssattel. Mir ist dann beim erneuten nach justieren aufgefallen, dass das zeug nicht hebt. Dann wieder loctite 243 besorgt. Die ist besser!


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Dann ist 12 nm richtig. Ich hatte auch mal die schrauben Sicherung von Uhu. Beim wechseln der Bremssattel. Mir ist dann beim erneuten nach justieren aufgefallen, dass das zeug nicht hebt. Dann wieder loctite 243 besorgt. Die ist besser!


Okay, aber sollten die Schrauben nicht auch ohne halten? 
Ich werde es dann noch einmal mit Loctite versuchen. 

Danke und lg


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2015)

Schraube komplett rausmachen und entfetten. Auch das Gewinde im Rahmen entfetten. Dann erst mit mittelfestem Schraubenkleber hantieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,

falls Du ein wenig "fit" im Schrauben bist, bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:

- Schraube/Gewinde säubern und komplett entfetten (z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger)
- Schraube/Gewinde auf mögliche Schäden prüfen
- Schraube *NUR* mit blauem, mittelfesten Locktide versehen und mit 12Nm anziehen
- 24 Stunden austrocknen lassen und in dieser Zeit nicht bewegen

Wenn Du dir unsicher bist, bitte Kontakt mit uns aufnehmen (je nachdem ob Kauf im Megastore Bonn oder online per Versand).

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls Du ein wenig "fit" im Schrauben bist, bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:
> 
> ...


Danke, dann werden wir die Schraube einmal richtig entfetten und dann Loctide nutzen.
Gewinde hatten wir geprüft, sieht alles gut aus. 12NM sollte auch passen, da es mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen wird.

lg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. Falls es danach trotzdem noch Probleme geben sollte, bitte kurz per PN mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Danke, dann werden wir die Schraube einmal richtig entfetten und dann Loctide nutzen.
> Gewinde hatten wir geprüft, sieht alles gut aus. 12NM sollte auch passen, da es mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen wird.
> 
> lg



Auch das Gewinde im Rahmen MUSS entfettet werden.


----------



## r3ddi (19. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Auch das Gewinde im Rahmen MUSS entfettet werden.


wie entfette ich das gewinde im rahmen ohne dem lager zu schaden?


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Mai 2015)

Hinterbau abschrauben. Ist halt mehr Arbeit, aber dann kann nichts schief gehen. Hast dann nur den Hauptrahmen mit Gewinde vor dir. Kannst die anderen Schrauben ja dann auch gleich machen


----------



## boarderking (19. Mai 2015)

Ja halt Tuch mit Alkohol oder bremsreiniger anfeuchten und einen Zipfel rein stecken.....dann drehen...ein zweimal wiederholen... Dann sollte es gut sein , zumal loctite auch kleine Mengen fett vertagen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (20. Mai 2015)

Bremsenreiniger rein sprühen und mit Druckluft ausblasen, danach nimmst du nen dünnes Messer und machst vorsichtig die Schutzkappen vom Lager ab, machst ne schöne Packung fett rein, schön alles reinigen und mit loctite fest ziehen,


----------



## KervyN (20. Mai 2015)

Hi, 
bei meinem neuen Slide 'singt' scheinbar die Schaltung.
Wir das bei der ersten Inspektion behoben?

Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm und das Rad ist super, aber ich hätte es dann doch gerne behoben. Das Rad ist jetzt eine Woche alt.


----------



## SeppmitS (20. Mai 2015)

its411 schrieb:


> Radon Slide 150 10.0 (2014)
> *Laufradsatz e*thirteen TRS+ AL26*
> Laufleistung (Verletzungsbedingt) erst ca. 200km
> Einsatz: fast nur Waldautobahn..
> ...


 

Hallo *its411*, ich habe derzeit ebenfalls ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad. War gestern schon im Laden und die erste vorsichtige Untersuchung ergab, das die Lager wohl schon seit beginn zu stram vorgespannt waren. Es läuft arg schwer und doch spürbar rau.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## recurveman (20. Mai 2015)

@SeppmitS,

interessante Info!
Ich hatte hier mal vor einiger Zeit wegen dem recht schwergängigen Lagerlauf bei dem e*thirteen Hinterrad nachgefragt. 
Tenor war dabei dass dies wohl bei den anderen Benutzern dieses Laufrad auch so ist.  

Was hast du den für Probleme außer das sich die Achse recht schwer dreht?


----------



## SeppmitS (20. Mai 2015)

Mit schwer meine ich richtig schwer, und sehr rau. Die Erste Aussage des Freundlichen vor Ort war, das offensichtlich die Lager einen defekt haben. Das habe ich anhand meiner Untersuchung ebenfalls vermutet, da ein so rauer, stockender lauf nicht in Ordnung sein kann.

Ebenfalls ist im eingebauten Zustand aufgefallen das das Rad kaum frei drehend einige Umdrehungen schaft, sondern merklich abgebremst wurde. Dabei sind aber keine Geräusche oder unnatürliche Vibrationen aufgetaucht.

Mehr ist atm nicht zu vermelden.


----------



## its411 (20. Mai 2015)

*@SeppmitS 
@recurveman*

Hallo Ihr zwei, 
das sind ja interessante Infos...

Die selbe Problematik mit dem Hr habe ich nun leider auch bei mir verstärkt festgestellt.
Das Rad HR lässt sich im eingebauten Zustand "kaum" noch frei drehen sondern bremst extrem stark selbstständig, gleiche Symptome wie von SeppmiS beschrieben.

Ich hatte Anfang der Woche auch telefonischen Kontakt mit H&S.
Nachdem ich dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter mein Problem, wie in meinem 1. Post, geschildert habe kamen wir zum Ergebnis:
VR bzw. LRS einschicken da höchstwahrscheinlich Lager defekt.

Bin momentan noch dran Ersatz für die "Ausfallzeit" zu organisieren da lt. H&S ca. 1-2 Wochen für die Abwicklung benötigt werden.

Ich werde berichten sobald ich mehr Infos habe...

VG


----------



## recurveman (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir läuft die Achse zum Glück nicht rau...
Ich habe gestern die Vorspannung des Lagers etwas verringert, jetzt läuft die Achse wie bei jeder anderen Nabe auch und hat keinerlei Spiel.
Wenn ich das Hinterrad dann einbaue und die Steckachse anziehe dreht sich das Hinterrad schlechter als im ausgebauten Zustand, aber besser als vor dem Verringern der Vorspannung. Der Lagerlauf liegt jetzt auf einem Niveau das ich von Hüginaben (noch aus der Zeit als man 8-fach Kassetten gefahren ist) kenne.
Vielleicht werde ich mal die Vorspannung weiter verringern, aber meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt das ein strammer Lagerlauf der Lebensdauer besser bekommt als ein zu loser...


----------



## tinnek (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Swoop 175 8 SE.
Bei mir hat sich letztes Jahr die Schraube des Hinterbaus, das hinter der Trettkurbel liegt gelöst.
Habe daraufhin nachgeforscht ob andere auch das Problem kennen. Und ja, das Problem waren die Schrauben aus Alu. Radon konnte mir wenig später ebenfalls bestätigen, dass das Problem bekannt ist und nach der Servicereparatur wurde gesagt, dass die Schraubeausgetauscht wurde, durch eine aus Eisen und dass diese mit einer Feststofsicherung versehen wurde und sonst nichts gemacht wurde.

Habe das Fahrrad nach dem Winter jetzt wieder gefahren und heute den Hinterbau gewartet und endeckt, dass die besagte Schraube sich wieder gelockert hat und hab sie also raus geschraubt.
Endeckt habe ich das radon mich wohl leider belogen hat, was die Reparaturmaßnahmen im letzten Jahr angeht: Nicht das Gewinde der Schraube wurde zerstört, sonder das des Rahmen. Die Aluschraube ist gerissen, also musste sie rausgebohrt werden, ein grösseres Gewinde reingeschnitten werden und dann wurde der Helicoil montiert. Die Metallspähne, die dabei enstehen habe ich dann auf dem Innenlager des Trettlagers gefunden, sowie die Reste der Schrauben. Ein heli coil-Ersatzgewinde an dieser Stelle ist meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptabel. Das neue Gewinde ist sehr schwergängig und wirkt nicht sehr stabil. Ich möchte auch nicht mit einem Fahrrad fahren, das unter mir auseinanderfällt, weil das Gewinde nich richtig gearbeitet wurde.
Hinzu kommt, dass das Helicoil-Gewinde nicht für so ein Einsatzgebiet geeignet ist. An dieser Stelle enstehen radiale Kräfte, die den Helicoil lockern bzw. Verschraubung lockern können. Wie man sieht hilft hier nicht einmal eine flüssige Schraubensicherung.
Hinzu kommt, dass viel zu viel Schraubensicherung genutzt wurde,  so dass ein Lager fest an der Schraube war und aus der Kettenstrebe herausrausfiel. Ich habe dan alle Lager getestet, 4 weitere laufen ebenfalls unrund. Wir sprechen hier von einem Fahrrad, das 1 Jahr alt ist. Habe Angst vor Spätfolgen.

Da ich in Köln wohne, ruf ich morgen mal durch und bring das Rad die Tage rum. Trotzdem möchte ich darauf ein Antwort von Bodo.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tane (2. Juni 2015)

...ich frag mich, ob da nicht standardmäßig ein helicoil drinnen is - weil direkt ins alu vom rahmen geschraubt???
(bei meinem 8se hab ich zum lager fetten alles aufgmacht - die warn schon alle ziemlich fest drin, die schrauben, jede menge loctite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (2. Juni 2015)

Es ist auch standartmäßig ein Helicoil drin. Das war also kein "Reperaturversuch", sondern es ist einfach im Auslieferungszustand so. Tinnek dachte wohl die Gewinde sind direkt in den Alurahmen geschnitten?


----------



## tinnek (2. Juni 2015)

Und warum ist dann auf der anderen seite keiner drin ?.


----------



## tinnek (2. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr also alle Helicoil verbaut ?
könnt ihr alle auch eine reduzirung des gewindes durchmesser der schraube aufweisen wie diese hier aus stahl.
Diese schraube ist nur 1 Jahr alt.
und der Helicoil hat sie schon bearbeitet.
Ich habe diese Schraube das erste mal aufgeschraubt.
Schraube im Helicoil IMG 2172
Die Schraube die in der Aluverschraubung war ist die IMG 2176
Man sieht deutlichen unterschied zwischen allu verschraubung und Helicoil.


----------



## tinnek (2. Juni 2015)

Sry IMG 2172 ist ein schlechtes foto hier besseres


----------



## pepe01 (2. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
auch ich habe, quasi seit dem das Rad neu ist, Probleme mit dem e*thirteen TRS+ Laufradsatz!
@its411
@SeppmitS 
@recurveman

Schon nach den ersten Ausfahrten bemerkte ich das mein Hinterrad nicht so frei drehte wie ich es von meinem Veltec oder DTSwiss Laufradsatz gewohnt war. Ich meldete mich hier im Forum und bekam genau die gleiche Aussage ist anscheinend normal! OK nehme ich mal so hin.

Aber nun habe ich seit mehreren Wochen das gleiche Problem wie its411, genau die gleichen Geräusche und egal was man abbaut, reinigt, usw. es kommt immer wieder, tritt verstärkt auf wenn das Vorderrad belastet wird und ist im unbelasteten Zustand nicht zu hören.
Die Geräusche treten auch immer an der gleichen Stelle auf.

Was ich festgestellt habe, im Regen und nach einer Regenfahrt ist erstmal (30 bis 40 km) ruhe.

Werde mich wohl mal an Radon wenden müssen.

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## enno112 (2. Juni 2015)

pepe01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch ich habe, quasi seit dem das Rad neu ist, Probleme mit dem e*thirteen TRS+ Laufradsatz!
> @its411
> @SeppmitS
> ...


Hi pepe01,
ich habe am Slide den gleichen LRS und meiner war auch von Anfang an schwergängig.
Da ich im Laufrad-Thread auch geschaut hatte, dachte ich, dieses sei relativ normal!
Ich kann aber auch nicht behaupten das es "beim Fahren" bremst. 
Zumindest ist der Rollwiederstand geringer als bei meinen Freunden wenn wir gleichzeitig aufhören zu treten.
Pfeiffen tut mein HR nicht, jedoch hat das VR jetzt an der Nabe etwas viel spiel!
Ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht wie man dieses spiel am VR verringern kann.
Ich glaube aber, da müssen neue Lager rein!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal im Laufräder Thread nachfragen da dies ja kein reines Radon Problem ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Enno,

schau dir mal die Anleitungen hier durch:
http://service.bythehive.com/c/Hubs_and_Wheels
Das Lagerspiel lässt sich bei den Naben recht einfach einstellen.
Ich habe die Hinterradnabe neu eingestellt, jetzt läuft sie einen ganze Ecke besser. Wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist dreht die Achse sehr leicht, wenn man die Steckachse festzieht läuft das Rad zwar schwerer, aber in dem Rahmen den ich von anderen Naben (unter anderem Hügi) auch kenne. Und mir ist ein Lager, dass etwas schwerer geht lieber als eines das zu leicht geht und dann scheller Schaden nimmt...


----------



## pepe01 (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo enno112,

ja ich weiß von Deinem Laufrad, Du hattest unter anderem ja auch damals geantwortet und ein paar PMs, und genauso wie Du hatte ich es so belassen, da auch ich feststellte das das Rad wirklich gut rollt.
Und das tut es immer noch, beim gleichzeitigen "rollen lassen" komme ich mindestens genau so weit, trotz des quietschenden/pfeifenden Vorderrads :-/ (nur leider nervt es mittlerweile schon arg)

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## enno112 (2. Juni 2015)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hi Enno,
> 
> schau dir mal die Anleitungen hier durch:
> http://service.bythehive.com/c/Hubs_and_Wheels
> Das Lagerspiel lässt sich bei den Naben recht einfach einstellen....


Bei der Vorderradnabe?
Hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge, "seh gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht"..., finde nur Anleitungen für die HR-Nabe!


----------



## recurveman (2. Juni 2015)

Die Vorderadnabe müsste sich wie Hinterradnabe einstellen lassen, denk dir nur den Freilaufkörper weg.
Die Lagerung funktioniert bei beiden IMHO gleich...


----------



## enno112 (2. Juni 2015)

Ja, richtig!
Aber ohne e*thirteen Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug nicht möglich!


----------



## recurveman (2. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht lässt sich ja das Lager nur nachstellen, dafür ist definitiv kein Spezialwerkzeug nötig...
War bei meinem Hinterrad super einfach.


----------



## Xaver_MUC (2. Juni 2015)

Mein Slide Carbon X01 ist eben gekommen. Falsch, ich habe es bei der DHL Zentrale abgeholt, nachdem die DHL (wie immer bei mir!!!) Scheiße gebaut hat. Der große Schock kam aber dann, als ich es abends nach der Arbeit aufbauen will. Bestellt waren 22'', Rechnung lautet auf 22'', geliefert wurde 20''. Wie geht das, wo doch 20'' (angeblich) erst ab KW26 wieder lieferbar sein soll?? Bin grad zu sehr down, um überhaupt auszuflippen oder sauer zu sein. Denn in 30h fahre ich los an den Gardasee für 4 Tage, habe ich extra gebucht angesichts der Zusage der DHL vom Freitag heute mein Bike zu liefern. Zurückschicken geht so easy auch nicht, das er Karton bereits zerschnitten ist, nachdem ich es bei der DHL abholen musste und die Fracht für ein normales Auto viel zu groß war. Ein MTB habe ich nun nicht! Das hier in den Kummerkasten, mache den Haupt-Post im "Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 2015" auf.


----------



## Davedr (2. Juni 2015)

@Xaver_MUC Mein Beileid, das ist sehr ärgerlich. Es gibt aber kein 22" Bike mehr, online ist es nicht mehr zu bestellen d.h. wurde dir vielleicht deswegen das 20" gesendet, da es gar keine 22" mehr gibt...... das ist ein bitterer beigeschmack. Kommst du denn mit 20" nicht zurecht, ggf. erstmal testen vielleicht passt es ja, ansonsten zurückschicken und das Geld zurückverlangen, 22" ist wohl ausverkauft.


----------



## Xaver_MUC (2. Juni 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @Xaver_MUC Mein Beileid, das ist sehr ärgerlich. Es gibt aber kein 22" Bike mehr, online ist es nicht mehr zu bestellen d.h. wurde dir vielleicht deswegen das 20" gesendet, da es gar keine 22" mehr gibt...... das ist ein bitterer beigeschmack. Kommst du denn mit 20" nicht zurecht, ggf. erstmal testen vielleicht passt es ja, ansonsten zurückschicken und das Geld zurückverlangen, 22" ist wohl ausverkauft.



Für mich ist relevant, was bestellbar war, als ich bestellte (DO Abend 28.5.). Und da war 22'' bestellbar (18+20 nicht, komisch nur dass ich ein 20er bekomme). Ich habe sogar beim Bike-Discount angerufen FR Morgen 9:30 Uhr am 29.5., war alles in Butter. Die Versendezeit und Auftragsdurchgang ist ja top, aber hilft alles nichts, wenn falsch geliefert wird.

_Ergänzung 3.6. 11 Uhr: 22'' ist nun auch offiziell laut Internet wieder bestellbar!_

Auch wenn es anfangs viel Unsicherheit gab bei mir zwischen 20 und 22, ist es aber nicht zuletzt durch Beratung von Bodo himself (aber auch vielen anderen in und außerhalb des IBC) doch ein *eindeutiges 22er für mich* (knapp 194cm, SL 93cm). Und ein Bike für 3.400€ fahre ich mal eben so, ob es mir doch passt. Ein (wirklich!) gefahrenes Bike kann ich ja nicht mehr zurücksenden.

Ich setze ja immer noch drauf, dass es eine Verwechslung gab und sich nun irgend jemand im Lande (hoffentlich aus der Nähe) ebenso ärgert wie ich, dass er 20 bestellte und nun mein 22er vor sich stehen hat.


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Juni 2015)

Zwischenstand zu E13 Laufradthema (hinten):

Habe das LR über einen Händler zum Service bei E13 in Traunstein schicken lassen. Zeitraum ab Eingang bei E13 etwa 14Tage. Ich hoffe das nach Lagertausch und richtiger Vorspannung der Lager sich das Thema erledigt hat.

MfG Sepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (3. Juni 2015)

Xaver_MUC schrieb:


> Ich setze ja immer noch drauf, dass es eine Verwechslung gab und sich nun irgend jemand im Lande (hoffentlich aus der Nähe) ebenso ärgert wie ich, dass er 20 bestellte und nun mein 22er vor sich stehen hat.



Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen! Ehrlich! Ggf. liest er das ja!?
20" kannst du bei deinen Maßen getrost vergessen!


----------



## pepe01 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi,
habe was neues zum Thema e13 pfeifendes Vorderrad!
Habe heute mit einen netten Radon Mitarbeiter tel., um mein Laufrad zu reklamieren, er gab mir noch ein Tipp den ich probieren sollte.
Die Nippel der Speichen in der Felge mit einen Tropfen Öl versorgen.

Was soll ich sagen, es ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt (bis auf den Freilauf :-D   )

Großen Dank für die super Lösung an den Mitarbeiter von Radon. 
Bin begeistert.

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## chezus (4. Juni 2015)

Gelöscht da ich aus dem Forum austreten Mag


----------



## bikepoloplayer (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vergangenen Juli ein Slide Carbon SE gekauft. Fährt auch ganz gut das Rad. Der Service ist leider grade telefonisch und auch per Mail eher durchwachsen, da man kaum jemanden an die Strippe bekommt bzw. auf Mails nicht geantwortet wird (Kontaktaufnahme war am 20.Mai 2015). Von daher versuche ich es mal hier:

Beim Versuch die Lager zu schmieren ließen sich aber an der Wippe die Schrauben nicht herausdrehen ohne das diese die Wippe auseinander ziehen. Ich möchte ungern weiter schrauben bis die Wippe zerbröselt. Was ist da zu tun? Rad einschicken und euch draufschauen lassen?
Des Weiteren macht die Reverb (mittlerweile die dritte an meinem Rad- wurde so oft von euch getauscht) auch wieder faxen und sinkt beim aufsetzen ab. Ist hier auch Rad einschicken zu euch bzw. vorbeibringen der Weg zur schnellen Lösung der Probleme?

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Juni 2015)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir vergangenen Juli ein Slide Carbon SE gekauft. Fährt auch ganz gut das Rad. Der Service ist leider grade telefonisch und auch per Mail eher durchwachsen, da man kaum jemanden an die Strippe bekommt bzw. auf Mails nicht geantwortet wird (Kontaktaufnahme war am 20.Mai 2015). Von daher versuche ich es mal hier:
> 
> ...



Hast eine PN 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tinnek (15. Juni 2015)

warum bekomm ich keine rück meldung von radon oder bodo.


----------



## tinnek (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Swoop 175 8 SE.
Bei mir hat sich letztes Jahr die Schraube des Hinterbaus, das hinter der Trettkurbel liegt gelöst.
Habe daraufhin nachgeforscht ob andere auch das Problem kennen. Und ja, das Problem waren die Schrauben aus Alu. Radon konnte mir wenig später ebenfalls bestätigen, dass das Problem bekannt ist und nach der Servicereparatur wurde gesagt, dass die Schraubeausgetauscht wurde, durch eine aus Eisen und dass diese mit einer Feststofsicherung versehen wurde und sonst nichts gemacht wurde.

Habe das Fahrrad nach dem Winter jetzt wieder gefahren und heute den Hinterbau gewartet und endeckt, dass die besagte Schraube sich wieder gelockert hat und hab sie also raus geschraubt.
Endeckt habe ich das radon mich wohl leider belogen hat, was die Reparaturmaßnahmen im letzten Jahr angeht: Nicht das Gewinde der Schraube wurde zerstört, sonder das des Rahmen. Die Aluschraube ist gerissen, also musste sie rausgebohrt werden, ein grösseres Gewinde reingeschnitten werden und dann wurde der Helicoil montiert. Die Metallspähne, die dabei enstehen habe ich dann auf dem Innenlager des Trettlagers gefunden, sowie die Reste der Schrauben. Ein heli coil-Ersatzgewinde an dieser Stelle ist meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptabel. Das neue Gewinde ist sehr schwergängig und wirkt nicht sehr stabil. Ich möchte auch nicht mit einem Fahrrad fahren, das unter mir auseinanderfällt, weil das Gewinde nich richtig gearbeitet wurde.
Hinzu kommt, dass das Helicoil-Gewinde nicht für so ein Einsatzgebiet geeignet ist. An dieser Stelle enstehen radiale Kräfte, die den Helicoil lockern bzw. Verschraubung lockern können. Wie man sieht hilft hier nicht einmal eine flüssige Schraubensicherung.
Hinzu kommt, dass viel zu viel Schraubensicherung genutzt wurde, so dass ein Lager fest an der Schraube war und aus der Kettenstrebe herausrausfiel. Ich habe dan alle Lager getestet, 4 weitere laufen ebenfalls unrund. Wir sprechen hier von einem Fahrrad, das 1 Jahr alt ist. Habe Angst vor Spätfolgen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Juni 2015)

tinnek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Swoop 175 8 SE.
> Bei mir hat sich letztes Jahr die Schraube des Hinterbaus, das hinter der Trettkurbel liegt gelöst.
> ...



Hi,

Hast Du dein Bike im Megastore Bonn oder online per www.bike-discount.de gekauft? Bitte kurz Feedback per PN - dann können wir es intern schnell an entsprechende Stellen weiterleiten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tinnek (15. Juni 2015)

Hey hab das bike im store Bonn gekauft.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

dann melde Dich doch bitte per PN mit Name und Kontaktdaten - dann werden wir dich in den kommenden Tagen wegen Deinem Anliegen kontaktieren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SeppmitS (19. Juni 2015)

*Update E13 Laufradthema (hinten):*

Habe heute mit dem in Traunstein ansässigen E13-Service telefoniert und schon allein für das entgegenkommende Auftreten und das lockere Gespräch mit dem Kollegen vor Ort gibts nen dicken Daumen hoch.

Nach kurzer Suche nach meinem LR war es bereits an 3. Position der Auftragsliste angelangt. Nach kurzer Klage meines Leids, das ich jetzt nach Saalbach mit nem geliehenen Laufrad fahren muss und ich dachte, das 4 Wochen reichen hat der Kamerad spontan das Radl aufn OP tisch gelegt und gleich mit dem Service angefangen als ich noch am Telefon war.

​ 
*Ergebnis:* Die defekten Lager (alte Version, Schrägkugellager) und die alte Achs/Distanzversion (wurde wg. Umstellung auf Radiallager neu konstruiert) werden getausch, alles serviciert und gefettet und montiert und eingestellt und dann noch heute an meinen Händler per UPS (jippi kein Poststreikkatastrophenszenario) geschickt.

Mein Freund der nach Saalbach nachkommt bringt mir dann das Radl mit und ich kann glücklich meine Trails mit dem eigenen Hinterradl meistern.

Das Beste zum Schluss !!! Für den Service fallen mir seitens E13 keine Kosten an...0...nix...

Danke an den Service nach Traunstein.


----------



## boarderking (20. Juni 2015)

So. Da es zwar richtig ist, dass ich mein Problem selber verursacht haben könnte, dies aber nicht der Fall ist und ich das Problem nicht vorher bemerkte, da ich vor Wechsel der Scheibe keinen Grund sah die Schrauben zu kontrollieren möchte ich die Spekulationen hier im Forum nicht weiter schüren.
Vielmehr kläre ich das Problem weiter auf PN Ebene und hoffe auf das Vertrauen in den Kunden.
Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott tatsächlich nicht zu sorgen


----------



## Thiel (20. Juni 2015)

Wie was tun ? Du musst dein Vorderrad einsenden bzw das vorher abklären. Ist ja defekt.


----------



## saar1and (20. Juni 2015)

Seit wann hast du das Rad. So
was sollte man ganz am Anfang kontrollieren direkt nach dem Radkauf.
Kann doch auch sein das du sie rundgedreht hast das jetzt aber auf  Radon schieben willst.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2015)

saar1and schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du das Rad. So
> was sollte man ganz am Anfang kontrollieren direkt nach dem Radkauf.
> Kann doch auch sein das du sie rundgedreht hast das jetzt aber auf  Radon schieben willst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



klingt hart, hat er aber Recht 
steht glaub ich auch in der Sparbedienungsanleitung und gehoert in meinen Augen auch zur Allgemeinbildung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Juni 2015)

Hier mal meine Erfahrung aus dem Megastore von Freitag:
Bin gegen 18.00 Uhr in den Laden gefahren, um das Swoop175 6.0 mal anzuschauen und auch zu kaufen. Es war nicht wirklich viel los, aber einen Verkäufer zu finden, der einem mal ein Rad zum Probefahren rausgeben kann erwies sich dann doch schwieriger als erwartet. Hat dann nach einer halben Stunde aber doch geklappt und der gute Mann gab sich reichlich Mühe die Fragen zu beantworten und war zumindest so ehrlich zu sagen, wenn er was nicht wußte, anstatt irgend einen Mist zu erzählen (leider in dem Laden auch schon öfters erlebt).
Soweit so gut... nach der Probefahrt das Rad gekauft und der Verkäufer hat es in Werkstatt gegeben, um da Rad noch mal durch checken zulassen. Die Montagequalität der Austellungsräder ist für einen Fachhandel schon zwiemlich traurig. Wurde mir vom Verkäufer auch bestätigt, das wohl einige Leute in der Montage nicht immer wissen, was sie tun.
Nach etwas warten an der Radausgabe (da ist auf jeden Fall noch Potenzial nach oben, was Kundenfreundlichkeit betrifft) konnte ich das Rad in Empfang nehmen. Leider waren nicht alle Fehlstellen in der Werkstatt behoben worden (z.B. schlechte Zugverlegung). Hab den Herren an der Radausgabe drauf hingewiesen und dieser wollte das Rad dann noch mal in die Werkstatt geben. Das hab ich dann nicht machen lassen, weil ich nicht noch länger warten wollte und die Sachen selber zu Hause erledigt.
Fazit: die Räder und Preise sind schon gut, ABER der Service, Beratung, Fachwissen der Verkäufer, Qualität der Werksatt sind schon schlecht. Gerade für Laien kann das ordentlich nach hinten losgehen.
Die Erstinspektion werde ich dort nicht machen lassen (warum kostet die eigentlich 30€, wenn man das Rad da gekauft hat), dafür fehlt einfach das Vertauen zu dem Laden.


----------



## tane (22. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Fachhandel


...ist eben ein VERSENDER! (um die preisdifferenz zu den "fachhandelrädern" verleg ich mir gerne alle züge selber neu!)


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...ist eben ein VERSENDER! (um die preisdifferenz zu den "fachhandelrädern" verleg ich mir gerne alle züge selber neu!)


Der Megastore ist doch ein Fachgeschäft mit einer Werkstatt. Wenn ich mir ein Rad online bestelle... Ok. Aber wenn der Verkäufer mir sagt "das machen die in der Werkstatt" und es wird aber nicht gemacht.
Und das Argument "Versender" kann ja wohl keine Ausrede für eine stümperhafte Erstmontage sein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Der Megastore ist doch ein Fachgeschäft mit einer Werkstatt. Wenn ich mir ein Rad online bestelle... Ok. Aber wenn der Verkäufer mir sagt "das machen die in der Werkstatt" und es wird aber nicht gemacht.
> Und das Argument "Versender" kann ja wohl keine Ausrede für eine stümperhafte Erstmontage sein.


Hallo,
tut uns ehrlich Leid, wenn icht alles glatt gelaufen ist. Du bist aber sicherlich bewusst zu unseren Sommerfest in den Megastore gekommen, um nochmal ein wenig zu sparen und von den Rabatten zu profitieren. An den Tagen ist halt immer besonders viel los, da ist ein wenig Geduld unumgänglich. Wenn die Züge nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit verlegt waren, dann solletst Du uns die Chance zur Nachbesserung geben (oder falls Du DIch freiwillig entscheidest es selbst zu machen uns dies nicht vorwerfen). Wenn alles so "stümperhaft" ist, dann würdest Du sicherlich nicht im Megastore kaufen, sondern Dir das Rad bequem nach Hause liefern lassen.
Also bleiben wir alle auf dem Boden und einigen uns darauf, daß es an so stressigen Tagen leider mal bei Kleinigkeiten ein wenig Reibung geben kann. Trotzdem freuen wir uns, daß die allermeisten Kunden mit guten Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren sind.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebes Radon Team,

ich würde mein kürzlich erworbenes Radon Slide LE gerne zur Erstinspektion geben. Zudem leckt der Fox-Dämpfer ziemlich...

Das Problem ist, dass ich in Eurer Werkstatt niemanden zwecks Terminabsprache erreichen kann.
Einer der Megastore-Mitarbeiter hat sogar schon meine Nummer zwecks Rückruf dort hinterlegt...vor 2 Wochen...Bisher gabs noch keine Kontaktaufnahme Eurerseits. Meine Versuche dort irgendwen zu erreichen sind allesamt gescheitert (irgendwann bricht die Warteschleife ja stumpf ab, wenn man sich durchstellen lässt).

Jetzt heißt es auf Eurer Facebook Seite, dass nur noch Gewährleistungsreparaturen angenommen werden bis 31.07.?!

Das heißt, dass die erforderliche Erstinspektion (ggf samt Reklamation am Dämpfer) nicht durchgeführt werden kann...!? Bzw erst im August?
Ich soll also bis dahin das Rad am besten nicht mehr bewegen..

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Lösungsidee?


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> tut uns ehrlich Leid, wenn icht alles glatt gelaufen ist. Du bist aber sicherlich bewusst zu unseren Sommerfest in den Megastore gekommen, um nochmal ein wenig zu sparen und von den Rabatten zu profitieren. An den Tagen ist halt immer besonders viel los, da ist ein wenig Geduld unumgänglich. Wenn die Züge nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit verlegt waren, dann solletst Du uns die Chance zur Nachbesserung geben (oder falls Du DIch freiwillig entscheidest es selbst zu machen uns dies nicht vorwerfen). Wenn alles so "stümperhaft" ist, dann würdest Du sicherlich nicht im Megastore kaufen, sondern Dir das Rad bequem nach Hause liefern lassen.
> Also bleiben wir alle auf dem Boden und einigen uns darauf, daß es an so stressigen Tagen leider mal bei Kleinigkeiten ein wenig Reibung geben kann. Trotzdem freuen wir uns, daß die allermeisten Kunden mit guten Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren sind.


Das nicht immer alles super Perfekt laufen kann ist mir schon klar. Für mich ist die ganze Aktion auch halb so wild. Möchte hier auch keinen Krawall machen, sondern meine Erfahrungen weitergeben, damit ihr euch weiter entwickeln könnt. ;-)
Ich habe das Rad im Megastore gekauft, weil ich 1. sehr nah dran wohne und 2. keine Lust mehr auf Onlinebikekäufe habe.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem zu warten (auch gerne was länger), wenn viel im Laden los ist. Aber es war eben icht viel los. Dieser Punkt spielt für mich aber auch nur eine untergeordente Rolle.
Es ist aber nicht das erste mal, dass ich direkt mitbekommen habe, dass einige Verkäufer / Mechaniker offensichtlich nicht wirklich Ahnung haben von dem was sie da tun oder verkaufen.
Wenn die Werkstatt überlastet ist, wegen zu viel Arbeit, dann ist das ja erst mal ein gutes Zeichen. Mir persönlcih wäre es dann lieber, man teilt mir das mit. Ich hätte das Rad auch einen Tag später abgeholt, damit die Leute in der Werkstatt geung Zeit haben ihre Arbeit gewissenhaft zu erledingen.
Was passiert denn, wenn ich ein Rad onlien bestelle und nach der Lieferung merke, dass bei der Montage geschlammpt wurde. Zurückschicken, warten, etc... Oder habt ihr unterschiedliche Qualitätskontrollen für Räder im Laden und Versand?


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2015)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Zudem leckt der Fox-Dämpfer ziemlich...



Das ein Dämpfer am Anfang Öl verliert ist normal, das dient der Schmierung, daher soll man auch regelmäßig Öl nachfüllen. Es sei denn das Öl kommt nicht unten aus der Dichtung am Standrohr sondern irgendwo anders raus, dann wäre er defekt. Mach mal nen Bild.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juni 2015)

Mir ist wohl bewusst, dass ein Dämpfer etwas Öl verliert und das Tauchrohr/Standrohr geschmiert bleiben muss.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es für mich als Käufer doch möglich sein muss, die ordnungsgemäße Funktion eines neu gekauften Produkts im Rahmen von Garantie/Gewährleistung beim Verkäufer überprüfen zu lassen.

Ich würde einfach gerne die von Radon empfohlenen Wartungsintervalle einhalten, insbesondere bei der Erstinspektion.
Und das ist für mich momentan aufgrund der oben beschriebenen Situation nicht möglich.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juni 2015)

So, da ich um Ehrlichkeit bemüht bin möchte ich auch meine positive Erlebnisse kundtun:
Nach unzähligen weiteren Versuchen habe ich heute endlich jemanden von der Werkstatt telefonisch erreichen können. 
Der gute Mann war wirklich überaus freundlich und hat sich tausend mal entschuldigt. In der Werkstatt käme man kaum mit der Arbeit hinterher. 
Habe jetzt einen relativ zeitnahen Termin für die Überprüfung des Dämpfers inkl Erstinspektion bekommen. 
Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt...


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juni 2015)

Braaaap schrieb:


> In der Werkstatt käme man kaum mit der Arbeit hinterher.


Das scheint seit 3 Monaten der Normalzustand zu sein... fragt sich nur aus welchem Grund. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur 3 Gründe vorstellen, und 2 davon sind nicht positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juni 2015)

Die haben wohl einen hohen Krankenstand...Und oben werden zu viele Räder verkauft


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das nicht immer alles super Perfekt laufen kann ist mir schon klar. Für mich ist die ganze Aktion auch halb so wild. Möchte hier auch keinen Krawall machen, sondern meine Erfahrungen weitergeben, damit ihr euch weiter entwickeln könnt. ;-)
> Ich habe das Rad im Megastore gekauft, weil ich 1. sehr nah dran wohne und 2. keine Lust mehr auf Onlinebikekäufe habe.
> Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem zu warten (auch gerne was länger), wenn viel im Laden los ist. Aber es war eben icht viel los. Dieser Punkt spielt für mich aber auch nur eine untergeordente Rolle.
> Es ist aber nicht das erste mal, dass ich direkt mitbekommen habe, dass einige Verkäufer / Mechaniker offensichtlich nicht wirklich Ahnung haben von dem was sie da tun oder verkaufen.
> ...


Hallo,

die Endmontage erfolgt in Versand und Megastore getrennt. Natürlich kann hier wie da mal ein Fehler passieren. Manchmal ist "vor den Kulissen" nicht immer sichtbar wie die Arbeitsbelastung ist. So musste am Freitag z.B. sehr viel für den Samstag vorgearbeitet werden, da der Riesenansturm natürlich erst da kam. Meine Kritik richtete sich auch gar nicht gegen Dich, im Gegenteil: Wie ich schon schrieb, soll hier jeder seine wirklichen Erfahrungen darstellen, davon profitieren wir. Wir haben z.B. gerade in der Werkstatt wieder einige neue Auszubildende. Da kann es manchmal ein wenig reiben im Getriebe. Aber wir stellen uns dem und geben Berufseinsteigern auch eine Perpektive. Das darf natürlich nicht zu Lasten der Kunden gehen.
Ich wehre mich nur ein bisschen gegen Spekulationen, die anonym hier eingestellt werden. Gerade von bekannten "Markenstänkerern". Nicht jeder muss Radon toll finden, aber sachlich und real sollte Kritik schon sein.


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Endmontage erfolgt in Versand und Megastore getrennt. Natürlich kann hier wie da mal ein Fehler passieren. Manchmal ist "vor den Kulissen" nicht immer sichtbar wie die Arbeitsbelastung ist. So musste am Freitag z.B. sehr viel für den Samstag vorgearbeitet werden, da der Riesenansturm natürlich erst da kam. Meine Kritik richtete sich auch gar nicht gegen Dich, im Gegenteil: Wie ich schon schrieb, soll hier jeder seine wirklichen Erfahrungen darstellen, davon profitieren wir. Wir haben z.B. gerade in der Werkstatt wieder einige neue Auszubildende. Da kann es manchmal ein wenig reiben im Getriebe. Aber wir stellen uns dem und geben Berufseinsteigern auch eine Perpektive. Das darf natürlich nicht zu Lasten der Kunden gehen.
> Ich wehre mich nur ein bisschen gegen Spekulationen, die anonym hier eingestellt werden. Gerade von bekannten "Markenstänkerern". Nicht jeder muss Radon toll finden, aber sachlich und real sollte Kritik schon sein.


Erst mal finde ich super das ihr jungen Leuten eine Chance gebt bei euch einen Beruf zu erlernen. Das man am Anfang nocht lernt und Fehler macht, versteht sich auch von selbst. Ohne Fehler lernt man ja auch nicht dazu. Da müssen dann aber die Ausbilder etwas aumerksamer sein. Und wenn die Vormontage für Samstag erst am Freitag gemacht wird, ist das ja eher eine schlechtes Zeitmanagement. Da können die Mechaniker wahrscheinlich wenig dafür und müssen mit einem hohen Zeitdruck die Räder zusammen basteln.
Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Produkten von Radon gemacht, sonst hätte ich mir sicherlich auch kein Rad von euch geholt. Jediglich mit dem "Fachpersonal" im Megastore. Und das waren definitiv keine Schüler- Studentenaushilfen oder Azubis. Wahrscheinlich hat so manche Aushilfe sogar mehr Ahnung im Fahrradbereich, weil er/sie selber fährt und da schon einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
Ich kann dir gerne per PN mal meine Fälle schildern, wenn das weiter hilft.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Erst mal finde ich super das ihr jungen Leuten eine Chance gebt bei euch einen Beruf zu erlernen. Das man am Anfang nocht lernt und Fehler macht, versteht sich auch von selbst. Ohne Fehler lernt man ja auch nicht dazu. Da müssen dann aber die Ausbilder etwas aumerksamer sein. Und wenn die Vormontage für Samstag erst am Freitag gemacht wird, ist das ja eher eine schlechtes Zeitmanagement. Da können die Mechaniker wahrscheinlich wenig dafür und müssen mit einem hohen Zeitdruck die Räder zusammen basteln.
> Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Produkten von Radon gemacht, sonst hätte ich mir sicherlich auch kein Rad von euch geholt. Jediglich mit dem "Fachpersonal" im Megastore. Und das waren definitiv keine Schüler- Studentenaushilfen oder Azubis. Wahrscheinlich hat so manche Aushilfe sogar mehr Ahnung im Fahrradbereich, weil er/sie selber fährt und da schon einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
> Ich kann dir gerne per PN mal meine Fälle schildern, wenn das weiter hilft.


Hallo,

sehr gerne,

wir nehmen grds. jede Beschwerde auf und versuchen es besser zu machen.

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## Harzberti (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

wie ich sehe wird hier auch von Radon mit gelesen. Deshalb hier noch mal nachgefragt:

Ich fahre jetzt so ein Megageiles Slide 9.0 HD. Nun schreit das Teil (meine Meinung!) förmlich nach Tagestouren, Harzüberquerungen, Alpen-X etc. etc.

Als (Abfahrt orientierter) Tourenfahrer, der das Teil auch für die "kleine" Feierabendrunde nutzt, würde ich gerne mal ein Getränk an den Rahmen baumeln. Sprich Flaschenhalter. Nun habe ich zwar einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme gefunden. Toll! Leider dotzt aber bislang jede Pulle, die ich ausprobiert habe, an den Dämpferausgleichbehälter.

Wie, bitte schön, würdet ihr das lösen? Rahmengröße = 18" kann sein das es beim größeren irgendwann mal passt.

Harzberti


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juli 2015)

Notfalls gibt es Halterungen für den Rahmen, um die Flaschen an anderer Stelle unterzubringen (SKS und Konsorten). Für den Sattel gibs auch was, wobei das für die Abfahrt eher suboptimal ist. Und ich bin sogar mal über ein Bild mit einer Aufnahme für die hintere Bremssattel-Befestigung gestolpert. 
Eventuell kannst du auch noch Flaschenhalter mit Langlöchern probieren, um den etwas weiter nach oben zu kriegen.
Bei meinem 16" war eher das andere Problem, die Flasche ist oben an das Oberrohr angestoßen, ich habe aber auch keinen Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer.

Ansonsten: Trinkrucksack. Wenn man viel Wasser benötigt (so wie bei den 35°+ momentan) und langen Touren, kann eine zusätzliche Flasche am Rahmen aber nicht so verkehrt sein.


----------



## BockAufBiken (2. Juli 2015)

Für kurze touren hab ich mir sowas zugelegt.

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Hüfttasc...=1435832852&sr=1-1&keywords=trinkgürtel+vaude

+eine kleine Satteltasche. Da bekomm ich eigentlich alles mit, was ich brauche. Riegel, Handy, Geld, diverse Karten, Pumpe, etc...Der Vorteil von so einer Hüfttasche gegenüber einem Rucksack ist für mich der freie Rücken, wo man dann doch wesentlich weniger schwitzt.
Aber ein Flaschenhalter ist natürlich nie verkehrt.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juli 2015)

Es gibt sogar Hüfttaschen mit Trinkblase, so eine hatte ich während meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch als Alternative, war auch ganz ok. Allerdings passt da eben nicht ganz so viel Wasser rein wie bei einem Rucksack, und mit den 0,8 Liter (glaub ich) währe ich gestern bei meiner Feierabendrunde nicht ausgekommen (da waren knapp 2 Liter weg).


----------



## punki69 (3. Juli 2015)

habe gerade gelesen,daß das slide carbon 27,5 xo 1 nicht mehr bestellbar ist?????
wollte mir eigentlich im herbst eins bestellen,ist ja extrem ärgerlich....
gruß punki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juli 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> habe gerade gelesen,daß das slide carbon 27,5 xo 1 nicht mehr bestellbar ist?????
> wollte mir eigentlich im herbst eins bestellen,ist ja extrem ärgerlich....
> gruß punki



Hi,

nicht ärgern - das Slide Carbon X01 war bereits (je nach Größe) früh ausverkauft; trotz zusätzlicher Chargen. Da die Saison sich dem Ende neigt und die 2016er Modelle bald vorgestellt werden, bin ich mir sicher, dass in der kommenden Saison ein ähnliches Modell ansprechen wird 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## punki69 (3. Juli 2015)

wenn es die gleiche ausstattung hat und es nicht vielteurer wird,her damit....


----------



## divzeploe (5. Juli 2015)

Hiho Radonauten,
ich fahre ein 2014 slide 150 8.0. Seit Freitag knackt es beim einfedern im Hinterbau. Ich habe den Dämpfer dann mal mit etwas weniger Luft betankt und das Knacken war nahezu weg. Demnach scheint es am Dämpfer (RS Monarch RT3) zu liegen, oder? Da ich doch schon gerne mit wenigsten 25% SAG fahren würde (Ich habe dicke 96kg und somit ca. 195psi im Dämpfer), was bei derzeitiger Lage nicht möglich ist, ohne ein nervige Knacken zu haben frage ich hier mal, ob ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt?
Könnten es auch die Dämpferbuchsen sein? Es Knackt beim ein und ausfedern.
Was muss ich tun. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2015)

Lager, Dämpferbuchsen, alles mal durchchecken. Auch ob die Drehmomente noch stimmen.


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte auch ein knacken und quietschen im Hinterbau. Bei mir hatte sich die obere Befestigung des Dämpfers etwas gelockert.

LG


----------



## divzeploe (6. Juli 2015)

Die Drehmomente hab ich alle gecheckt, aber ich habe mir die Lager nicht näher angesehen. Das sollte ich heute mal tun. Mal schauen ob ich es weg bekomme. Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (6. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade an meinem Slide 130 ein ähnliches Problem.  Bei starker Belastung knackt und quietscht es. Die Schrauben scheinen fest zu sein.  Das Drehmoment prüfen ich heute Abend noch einmal.  

Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


----------



## danie-dani (6. Juli 2015)

bei mir war es auf der Antriebsseite das letzte Lager über der Steckachse. Hat sich einseitig gelöst, schraube ist weggeflogen. Also schau mal am Hinterbau alle Lager durch...


----------



## Black-Under (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte bei meinem Slide 130 auch ein Knacken. Es war die ober linke Schraube, welche lose war.


----------



## Oshiki (6. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eine Übersicht über die Drehmomente.  Bei Radon habe ich nichts gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (6. Juli 2015)

Zum Beispiel hier...
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/


----------



## divzeploe (6. Juli 2015)

Heute mal den gesamten Hinterbau zerlegt und alle Lager kontrolliert. Scheint alles ok zu sein. Nach dem jetzt alles wieder zusammen gebaut ist (Ich habe auch die richtigen Drehmomente beachtet) scheint der Fehler behoben. Mal sehen wie lange. Ich danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Radon.
Anfang des Jahres als das Swoop 210 heraus kam bin ich mit einem Freund nach Boon gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg in die Heimat standen wir im Stau. Als ich mich umdrehte fiel mir eine lose Schraube an der Doppelbruecke auf mit bloßem Auge!!! Gestern waren wir in Winterberg im Bikepark. Auf einmal war irgendetwas am Scheppern. Nach einem kurzen check fiel mir auf das die Hauptlager Schraube hinter der Kettenfuehrung lose war!!!! Nach nichteinmal 100 km !!!! Wenn ich dadran denke das ich davor noch das 2,50 gap gesprungen bin. Was hätte da alles passieren können. Ich bin Stinkesauer das die bikes nicht richtig zusammengebaut werden. Das mir lockere Schrauben mit dem AUGE auffallen. Und das meine Lager jetzt wahrscheinlich alle schon kaputt und ausgeschlagen sind weil eine Schraube nicht mit schraubensicherung rein gedreht wurde. 

Bitte um Ruckantwort, und eventuell um eine Wiedergutmachung. ZB. Neuer Lagersatz. 

Rumpelchen


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juli 2015)

wenn Dir das doch sofort aufgefallen ist, warum hast Du es nicht gleich Reklamiert und  ich wäre damit nicht noch gefahren da Du ja damit den Schaden vergrößert hast . Deine Ansprüche must Du schon selbst bei Radon anmelden und nicht hier Forum


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wenn Dir das doch sofort aufgefallen ist, warum hast Du es nicht gleich Reklamiert und  ich wäre damit nicht noch gefahren da Du ja damit den Schaden vergrößert hast . Deine Ansprüche must Du schon selbst bei Radon anmelden und nicht hier Forum


Gar nicht gewusst, dass das Hauptlager jetzt eine Doppelbrücke hat...


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juli 2015)

warum werde ich jetzt zitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saar1and (13. Juli 2015)

In der Anleitung steht vor jedem losfahren alles checken. 
Und erst recht nach dem Kauf.  
Ich würde sagen natürlich gehen lose Schrauben von seiten Radons nicht. Aber für die eventuellen Schäden trägst du selbst die Schuld.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> warum werde ich jetzt zitiert


Weil man die lockere Schraube hinter der Kurbel nicht mit bloßem Auge sehen kann, sondern dafür erst die Kurbel abschrauben muss, um dort das Drehmoment zu checken.
Die anscheinend mit bloßem Auge sichtbare lockere Schraube bezog sich auf die Doppelbrücke.

Die Schraube am Tretlager war hier schon öfters ein Problemfall, und soweit ich mich erinnere gab es hier auch die Aussage, dass die Monteure auf diese Schraube extra hingewiesen wurden, eben dass sie sie _nicht_ mehr von alleine lösen kann.


Und "vor jeder Ausfahrt alles checken" ist bei dieser Schraube leider vollkommen unrealistisch. Oder schraubt ihr tatsächlich vor jeder Ausfahrt die Kurbel ab?


----------



## EVHD (18. Juli 2015)

Moin,
Ich musste heute leider feststellen das mein Hinterbau (Swoop 7.0 2014) Spiel hat nach gut einem Jahr. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das die Verbindung von der Schwimge verschiedene Spaltmaße hat, ist das normal?


----------



## Alumini (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nach dem Kauf "alles" kontrolliert. Mir ist nach ein paar Fahrten trotzdem eine i-Spec Schraube am neuen Slide rausgefallen. Glücklicherweise habe ich sie wiedergefunden. Mir ein Rätsel wie die sich hat rausdrehen können, die braucht richtig Umdrehungen. Schraubensicherung war auch drauf. Ich sag mal: steckt man nich drin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich musste heute leider feststellen das mein Hinterbau (Swoop 7.0 2014) Spiel hat nach gut einem Jahr. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das die Verbindung von der Schwimge verschiedene Spaltmaße hat, ist das normal?
> Anhang anzeigen 405305



Da sind doch normal Unterlegplättchen drin, vielleicht wurde auf einer Seite eines bei der Montage vergessen oder ist defekt.
Nach 1 Jahr sollte der Hinterbau m.M. nach bei "artgerechter" Haltung noch kein Spiel aufweisen. 



Alumini schrieb:


> Ich habe nach dem Kauf "alles" kontrolliert. Mir ist nach ein paar Fahrten trotzdem eine i-Spec Schraube am neuen Slide rausgefallen. Glücklicherweise habe ich sie wiedergefunden. Mir ein Rätsel wie die sich hat rausdrehen können, die braucht richtig Umdrehungen. Schraubensicherung war auch drauf. Ich sag mal: steckt man nich drin.



Ich sach mal: Murphy's Law  oder da steckt die NSA dahinter !


----------



## BjoernMacManama (19. Juli 2015)

Hey zusammen, wollte mal fragen obs normal ist, dass die Befestigungsschrauben vom hinteren Dämpfer beim Slide anfangen zu rosten nach paar Monaten? Sind das normale Stahlschrauben?

LG


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Juli 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich musste heute leider feststellen das mein Hinterbau (Swoop 7.0 2014) Spiel hat nach gut einem Jahr. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das die Verbindung von der Schwimge verschiedene Spaltmaße hat, ist das normal?
> Anhang anzeigen 405305


Das hier am Lagerpunkt Verbaute Lager( 688 2RS ) kann ev. nicht sauber Montiert sein. Habe ich leider doch schon ein paar mal Fehler gesehen. Unser Kundendienst soll da großzügig verfahren. Wir unternehmen alles diese Fehler abzustellen .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Juli 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, wollte mal fragen obs normal ist, dass die Befestigungsschrauben vom hinteren Dämpfer beim Slide anfangen zu rosten nach paar Monaten? Sind das normale Stahlschrauben?
> 
> LG


Natürlich sind das Stahlschrauben. Festigkeit 10.9 geht nicht in A2 oder A4 einzige Alternative ist Titan St.4 ist sehr Teuer
bei uns am Slide 160 Verbaut. Wenn die Beschichtung nicht einwandfrei ist Foto machen und an Garantie senden.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo
habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide carbon X01 mit dem Schaltwerk.
Genauer gesagt mit der Befestigung am Schaltauge.
Die ist jetzt nämlich schon zweimal locker geworden, nach dem ersten mal korrekt anziehen, ist dein beim zweitenmal auch noch diese Anschlagschraube zusätzlich noch über den Anschlag "gesprungen das dort direkt Materialabtrag erfolgte und nun der Anschlag hin ist und die Schaltwerkbefestigungschraube ebenfalls nicht mehr so gut "Aussieht" da es unterwegs etwas schwierig war das ding gut anzuziehen da der Torx nicht so weit rein ging.
Das mußte aber sein da das kpl Schaltwerk schon so locker war das voll auf der Kassette Auflag und ein schalten nicht mehr möglich war...
Wo krieg ich jetzt die passenden Ersatzteile (Schaltwerkbefestigungsschraube mit Anschlag) her und wie heißen die, ich finde da irgendwie nix

Mfg Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (20. Juli 2015)

Die hier?
Schaltaugenschraube X-12
Schaltauge X-12


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (20. Juli 2015)

Ne genau die nicht.
Sonder die Schraube, die das Schaltwerk an das Schaltauge befestigt.
Diese Schraube müßte Bestandteil des Schaltwerks sein, und dieser kleine Anschlag der da noch mit dran hängt, brauch ich noch.


----------



## Alumini (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann sowas?
Schaltwerkbefestigungsschrauben. Ist jetzt 10-fach, aber wäre ja ein Ansatzpunkt um nachzufragen, bzw. weiter zu suchen. ;-)


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja genau das nur für 11fach.
Wenn sich da mal liebenswürdiger Weise wer von Radon dazu äussern könnte , weil es pressiert “natürlich“ weil ich trau mich nicht mehr zu fahren , nicht das es schon wieder locker wird und es mir was größeres zusammenhaut.
Ist ja schließlich eigentlich noch neu ...


----------



## EVHD (20. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das hier am Lagerpunkt Verbaute Lager( 688 2RS ) kann ev. nicht sauber Montiert sein. Habe ich leider doch schon ein paar mal Fehler gesehen. Unser Kundendienst soll da großzügig verfahren. Wir unternehmen alles diese Fehler abzustellen .
> Gruß Bodo


Ich habe das Rad vor ca. 1 Jahr in Bonn gekauft, ist der MegaStore Vorort dann mein Ansprechpartner? Kann man damit weiter fahren oder können dadurch Schäden entstehen?


----------



## enno112 (20. Juli 2015)

@EVHD 
Ich hab meins auch in Bonn gekauft und somit sollte der Megastore dein Ansprechpartner sein (z.B. Werkstatt Hr. Kopp Tel.0228-978480).
Oder Andi von @Radon-Bikes mal ne PM senden.
Hab nur gute Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (20. Juli 2015)

Super, dann muss ich wieder nach Bonn fahren(wohne in Hannover)...trotzdem danke.


----------



## enno112 (20. Juli 2015)

Tja, hätte ich ja letzte Woche mitnehmen können da ich auch in Hannover wohne .
Jetzt iss leider zu spät...


----------



## bullswildrush (21. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute ich besitze ein slide HD von 2015, als ich den Hinterbau vor kurzen mal auseinander gebaut hatte um die Lager ein wenig nach zu fetten ist mir aufgefallen das auf dem Hinterbau Spannung ist, soll das so sein oder stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ja genau das nur für 11fach.
> Wenn sich da mal liebenswürdiger Weise wer von Radon dazu äussern könnte , weil es pressiert “natürlich“ weil ich trau mich nicht mehr zu fahren , nicht das es schon wieder locker wird und es mir was größeres zusammenhaut.
> Ist ja schließlich eigentlich noch neu ...



Bild Schaltwerkschraube (rot) mit grünem Anschlag, die Teile brauche ich:


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Juli 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Bild Schaltwerkschraube (rot) mit grünem Anschlag, die Teile brauche ich:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405990


Mal an Sram wenden sollte nicht ganz fremd sein .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

Wirklich ?
Die einzige Kontaktadresse in Europa (ohne email ! ):

SRAM Europe Sales & Services BV
Paasbosweg 14-16
3862ZS Nijkerk
The Netherlands

soll ich denen einen Brief schreiben, da bin i ja ein alter Mann bevor ich mein Ersatzteil habe ...


----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2015)

Ruf halt schnell bei TNC an und frag ihn, ob die 10fach Schrauben auch für die 11-fach Schaltwerke passen. Kann ja sein. Ansonsten kriegt er es schneller raus als Du. Anderer Händler geht natürlich auch, TNC tauchte bloß in *GOOGLE* als erstes auf...


----------



## esmirald_h (21. Juli 2015)

und Google ist auch dein Freund

*SRAMund deren Marken: Sram, RockShox, Avid, Truvativ, Zipp und Quarq
SRAM Deutschland GmbH
Romstr. 1
97424 Schweinfurt
Tel.: Deutschland: 0800 - 664 63 60
[email protected]
www.sram.com*




BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Wirklich ?
> Die einzige Kontaktadresse in Europa (ohne email ! ):
> 
> SRAM Europe Sales & Services BV
> ...


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

also auf der sram homepage gibts nur holländer !

Danke !


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (22. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt beim freundlichen Örtlichen Ersatz bestellen lassen .... ist aber schon komisch das das überhaupt so schnell locker geworden ist und nach dem anziehen nochmal, als wie wenn da keine Schraubensicherung drauf war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt beim freundlichen Örtlichen Ersatz bestellen lassen .... ist aber schon komisch das das überhaupt so schnell locker geworden ist und nach dem anziehen nochmal, als wie wenn da keine Schraubensicherung drauf war ...


Bin am Freitag bei Sram und werde das mal Ansprechen auch da es im DH WC ähnliche Probleme gibt und Sram da an
einen Verbesserten Anschlag am Schaltauge Gearbeitet hat. Aber an Serien Bikes ist das hier das erste mal. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ViperC4 (22. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag bei Sram und werde das mal Ansprechen auch da es im DH WC ähnliche Probleme gibt und Sram da an
> einen Verbesserten Anschlag am Schaltauge Gearbeitet hat. Aber an Serien Bikes ist das hier das erste mal. Gruß Bodo


Nicht ganz. Bei meinem Slide 9.0 HD hat sich das X0-Schaltwerk auch schon zwei mal gelockert. Hatte ich bei Shimano-Schaltwerken bisher noch nicht. Mit dem HD fahr ich aber auch deutlich offensiver 

Grüße Jan


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (22. Juli 2015)

Danke , das ist wenigstens mal eine Aussage, werde beim Einbau extra loctite draufmachen .


----------



## hubschraubaer (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Radon,
bei meinem Skeen Carbon 8.0, gekauft bei euch 8/2012 waren nach 11 Monaten und maximal 1500 km die Lager defekt. Diese wurden im Radonstore Bonn ausgetauscht.(80€) Jetzt bin ich noch keine weiteren 1000 km damit gefahren(hab mehrere MTB`s) und die Lager sind schon wieder hin. 50% des gefahrenen war Straße und ich benutze keinen Hochdruckstrahler zum säubern. Ist es normal, daß die Foxlager so schnell verschleißen ? Was soll oder kann ich machen ?


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2015)

Also es geht um die Lager des Dämpfers und nicht der Hinterbauanlenkung.Korrekt ? Die Fox Lager waren damals schei$e. Jede Menge Leute von vielen Rahmenherstellern hatte Probleme. Du mußt auf Huberbashing umstellen.Google mal danach.


----------



## fissenid (23. Juli 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen.... Dämpferbuchsen gegen Huber getauscht---- RUHE!!!!!!!


----------



## hubschraubaer (23. Juli 2015)

@radon
Kann ich den Umbau auf Huberbushing Lager bei euch in Bonn machen lassen ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2015)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> @radon
> Kann ich den Umbau auf Huberbushing Lager bei euch in Bonn machen lassen ?



Hi,

die Buchsen musst Du direkt über Huber machen, da es meistens Einzelanfertigungen sind. Einbau geht Problemlos, hatte mein ehemaliges Slide 140 vor gut 3 Jahren selber damit ausgestattet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hubschraubaer (23. Juli 2015)

Hi Radon,
ich hab da leider keinen Plan von. Weiß auch nicht welche Lager und habe kein
Auspresswerkzeug. Sprich ich muß es machen lassen. Was habe ich für Möglichkeiten ?

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2015)

Also nochmal.man nehme google und suche nach huber bashing. Was ist daran schwer ? Er ist sehr hilfsbereit.er bietet sogar ein auspresswerkzeug zusammen mit den neuen buchsen.alles gut beschrieben.man muß nur mal anfangen...
Wenn radon es macht dann mußt trotzdem du es bestellen.radon hat da nix mit zu tun.die bauen dir das ding nur ein wenn du es denen auf die werkbank legst.also wirst du dich damit beschäftigen müssen.und das beginnt mit der kontaktaufnahme vom huber.sonst kommst du nicht voran.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Erklär-Video auf der Seite vom Huber ist das dann auch super einfach. Den Dämpfer ausbauen ist da schwieriger.


----------



## hubschraubaer (23. Juli 2015)

Ist denn das Hauptlager neben dem Tretlager auch betroffen? 
Welche Lager am Dämpfer ?
Es sind glaub ich 4 oder 5.
Es macht sich nur durch Geräusche bemerkbar. Das es die Lager sind weiß ich nur weil das gleiche ja schon mal war und mir bei Radon wieder die prima Foxlager eingebaut wurden. Das ist Service.


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Juli 2015)

Der Dämpfer ist oben und unten mit 2 lagern am Rahmen befestigt (da sind diese Lager von fox verbaut) diese Lager kann man ganz einfach selber wechseln und  haben nichts mit den Lagern am Hinterbau gemeinsam, wenn du die am hinterBau meinst das sind normale industrielager....


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Juli 2015)

Dämpferlagerung und Lagerung Rahmen/ Wippe usw. sind unterschiedlich.
Denke, der Hilfesuchende meint die Kugellager. Also nix mit Huber!?!


----------



## hubschraubaer (24. Juli 2015)

So, hab mal probeweise den Dämpfer ausgebaut.
Defekt sind wohl die Industrielager.
Die bekomm ich aber nicht ausgebaut........ incl. Hauptlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2015)

Na siehste.war doch gar nicht so schwer.aber wir sind kein stück weiter weil du sagtest anfangs es wären die lager vom dämpfer.jetzt sind es doch die lager des hinterbaus.da muss man sich entweder selbst helfen mit eigens gebautem werkzeug und selbst gekauften kugellagern oder es zu radon schicken.
übrigens sollte man die neuen lager gleich von anfang an mit fett volldrücken damit es nicht wieder passiert.das machen die hersteller nicht.


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Juli 2015)

am besten ab damit zum radonpartner, der soll checken ob der hinterbau nicht verzogen/ verspannt ist. wenn die lager nach so kurzer zeit defekt sind, kann das auf einen nicht sauber laufenden hinterbau hindeuten. wär bei radon ja nicht der erste....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2015)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> So, hab mal probeweise den Dämpfer ausgebaut.
> Defekt sind wohl die Industrielager.
> Die bekomm ich aber nicht ausgebaut........ incl. Hauptlager



Hi,

bitte kontaktiere unsere Serviceabteilung, damit Du schnell wieder auf's Bike kannst. Die Lager müssen (wie schon beschrieben) aus- und danach wieder eingepresst werden. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hubschraubaer (26. Juli 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte kontaktiere unsere Serviceabteilung, damit Du schnell wieder auf's Bike kannst. Die Lager müssen (wie schon beschrieben) aus- und danach wieder eingepresst werden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi Andi,
ich hab euch schon vor 10 Tagen eine Mail mit meine Daten geschickt.
: bis dato kam keine Rückmeldung.(nur die Mail- Eingangsbestätigung)
Also, wie komm ich in Kontakt mit euch ?

Komme aus Bielefeld und bin nächstes WE in Bonn.
Ja, ich will wieder auf`s Bike.

Gruß  Achim


----------



## tane (26. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Huberbashing


...jetzt gibz erstmal "foxbashing"...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Juli 2015)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> ich hab euch schon vor 10 Tagen eine Mail mit meine Daten geschickt.
> : bis dato kam keine Rückmeldung.(nur die Mail- Eingangsbestätigung)
> Also, wie komm ich in Kontakt mit euch ?
> ...



Hi,


hast Du das Bike online oder bei uns im Megastore in Bonn gekauft? Kontaktiere mich mal per PN...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem im Juni erworbenen Slide 130 8.0 2015 Probleme mit den Dämpferbuchsen.

Diese traten nach ca. 500 KM Fahrzeit auf.

Der Dämpfer lässt sich seitlich im Milimeterbreich per Hand bewegen und beim Belasten des Sattels verschiebt er sich auch im Milimeterbereich.

Allerdings knacken und knarzen dann die Dämpferbuchsen spür und hörbar.

Die Befestigungsschrauben sind mit 8 NM angezogen und das Problem besteht bei beiden Buchsen.  

Das Rad habe ich Online bei H+S Bike-Dscount erworben und das Problem dort per E-Mail eingereicht

Darauf hin wurde mir aus Kulanz ein 1 Set neuer Fox Dämpferbuchsen kostenlos zugeschickt, aber das der Dämpfer 2 Dämpferaugen besitzt 

war wohl nur mir bewusst ?

Nicht so tragisch, aber Missverständnisse treten in jeder Branche auf.

Ich habe ich mir noch einen Satz selbiger Dämpferbuchsen beim Örtlichen besorgt und ordnungsgemäß eingebaut.

Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin und wenn ich die Dämpferschrauben weiter anziehe als vorgegeben, habe ich Bedenken den Rahmen zu beschädigen.


Über eine baldige Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2015)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bei meinem im Juni erworbenen Slide 130 8.0 2015 Probleme mit den Dämpferbuchsen.
> 
> ...



Hi Sascha,

da eine Ferndiagnose schwer bis unmöglich ist, würde ich dich bitten, die Serviceabteilung noch einmal telefonisch zu kontaktieren. Erkläre am besten, dass Du bereits neue Dämpferbuchsen hast. Evtl. wäre eine Überprüfung notwendig - ob dies in der Werkstatt von www.bike-discount.de oder ggf. bei einem Servicepartner in deiner Nähe erfolgen soll, entscheiden die Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung. Am besten kurze Rückmeldung (via PN), falls Du noch Hilfe benötigst.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Bulsk (17. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

besitze seit dem Ende Juni ein Radon ZR Team 29 8.0. Bin auch soweit zufrieden mit dem Bike bis auf einem großen Problem. Da ich nicht so die Ahnung hatte, bin ich am 19.06 zum Sommerfest des Megastores gefahren. Hier wurde mir dann leider wie einigen anderen auch mitgeteilt, dass das ZR Team 8.0 nicht mehr in Größe 20 da wäre Auch ein Ausstelungsstück im Laden selbst gab es nicht mehr 
Da ich dieses aber haben wollte, es aber nicht in den Laden bestellen wollte wegen einer relativ weiten Anreise und der Tatsache das ich genervt war (extra Urlaub genommen und dann war kein Bike da). Naja egal, mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es kein Problem wäre das Bike einfach online bei bike-discount zu bestellen. Man müsse lediglich das Vorderrad montieren. Soweit sogut, Bike wurde dann am 22 Juni versendet und kam auch zügig bei mir an. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass das Vorderrad schleift. Die Bremse wurde schon neu justiert, es läuft aber sichtlich unrund und schleift. Hatte erst gedacht, dass sich die Sache legt. Pustekuchen, es schleift immer noch und ich weiß nicht weiter...


----------



## sp00n82 (17. August 2015)

Schleift das Vorderrad irgendwo (die Felge), der Mantel, oder hat die Bremsscheibe nen Schlag? 
Die Felge müsste man zentrieren, wobei das bei einem Neurad ein Mangel ist, den Mantel kann man neu montieren und hoffen, dass er keinen Schlag hat, und die Bremsscheibe kann man relativ einfach richten mit ner Zange und nem Lappen dazwischen, oder mit Spezialwerkzeug, oder in der Fahrradwerkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anwo (18. August 2015)

Hallo Radon-Team,
ich bin vor einigen Wochen in die MTB-Welt mit einem ZR RACE 27,5 8.0 eingestiegen. 
Als sehr empfindlich hat sich der Lack erwiesen. Trotz sehr pfleglichem Umgang kommen scheinbar bei kleinsten Berührungen Kratzer in den Lack, sogar durch Kunststoff! Vorne führt unter dem Lenker am Rahmen die Bremsleitung nach hinten. Dort wo sie den Lack berührt, ist diese nach wenigen Fahrten bereits aufgescheuert. 
Ist das normal oder ggf. ein Verarbeitungsfehler? Ich hab das bisher bei keinem Fahrrad (derzeit habe ich auch das TCS 9.0) so erlebt. 
Da so ein Bike ja nicht nur für kurze Zeit gekauft ist, mache ich mir nun schon Sorgen, wie es in einigen Monaten/Jahren aussieht. 
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## enno112 (18. August 2015)

Lackschutzfolie drauf und gut is!
Ist eigentlich bei allen MB so wenn die Züge eng (wie es sein soll) verlegt sind.


----------



## Leertaste (18. August 2015)

anwo schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Team,
> ich bin vor einigen Wochen in die MTB-Welt mit einem ZR RACE 27,5 8.0 eingestiegen.
> Als sehr empfindlich hat sich der Lack erwiesen. Trotz sehr pfleglichem Umgang kommen scheinbar bei kleinsten Berührungen Kratzer in den Lack, sogar durch Kunststoff! Vorne führt unter dem Lenker am Rahmen die Bremsleitung nach hinten. Dort wo sie den Lack berührt, ist diese nach wenigen Fahrten bereits aufgescheuert.
> Ist das normal oder ggf. ein Verarbeitungsfehler? Ich hab das bisher bei keinem Fahrrad (derzeit habe ich auch das TCS 9.0) so erlebt.
> ...


Dafür gibts dann sowas :
https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ops-fuer-Brems-Schaltzugaussenhuellen-p34581/


----------



## platfuss (19. August 2015)

Ich fühle mich leider etwas verarsch.... habe mir für 2500,- Euro im Januar ein Slide 9.0 gekauft. Nach nur ca. 800 km ein Klappern von der Kassette hinten. Mit Bike Discount telefoniert, da wurde mir empfohlen die Kassette abzubauen und nachzusehen an was es liegt. Ich habe festgestellt das die komplette Verzahnung wo die Kassette drauf sitzt ausgeschlagen ist (alle Schrauben waren fest angezogen). Das Hinterrad habe ich gleich eingeschickt und um zügige Bearbeitung gebeten da ich einen Urlaub gebucht habe (eigentlich mit MTB) nun soll ich mehrere Wochen auf die Bearbeitung warten...... leider ist dann mein Urlaub schon lange vorbei und die Lust an einem Bike von Radon sicher auch. Der Schaden ist klar warum bekomme ich nicht einfach das Hinterrad oder wenigstens die defekten Teile getauscht, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein einen guten Kundenservice anzubieten.

Platfuss


----------



## filiale (19. August 2015)

Du sprichst davon daß Dein Freilauf eingelaufen ist ? Das wäre normal.Der ist aus Alu.Die Kassette aus Stahl.Oder meinst Du etwas anderes ?
Wie auch immer.In der Hauptsaison ist es immer besser defekte Teile direkt zum Hersteller zu schicken.Zb. zu DTswiss oder Fox oder wer auch immer.Radon leitet Deine Teile nur weiter.Das kostet eben Zeit.Aber das wäre beim Händler Vorort oder einem anderen Versender ebenso
 Daher muß man sowas selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## platfuss (19. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Du sprichst davon daß Dein Freilauf eingelaufen ist ? Das wäre normal.Der ist aus Alu.Die Kassette aus Stahl.Oder meinst Du etwas anderes ?
> Wie auch immer.In der Hauptsaison ist es immer besser defekte Teile direkt zum Hersteller zu schicken.Zb. zu DTswiss oder Fox oder wer auch immer.Radon leitet Deine Teile nur weiter.Das kostet eben Zeit.Aber das wäre beim Händler Vorort oder einem anderen Versender ebenso
> Daher muß man sowas selbst in die Hand nehmen.



Ja genau es ist der Freilauf. Warum soll ich die Teile direkt zu DTswiss senden für mich ist der Vertragspartner Bike Discount und die müssen auch im Garantiefall einspringen. Sorry aber diese Probleme hatte ich bei meinem letzten MTB das ich direkt beim Händler gekauft habe nicht...... da wurden solche kleinen Problemchen immer gleich erledigt und es war nicht mit Wartezeiten von mehreren Wochen zu rechnen.

Platfuss


----------



## filiale (20. August 2015)

Ja.Radon ist Vertragspartner.Aber je mehr Teilnehmer in der Schleife sind desto länger dauert es. Daher sollte man alles unnötige umgehen und den direktem Kontakt suchen.Das machen viele und hat sich bewährt.
Radon hat keine Freiläufe in der Ecke liegen um diese mal eben zu tauschen. Die sind nur Vermittler zum Zubehörhersteller. So läuft es nun mal.


----------



## platfuss (20. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Radon hat keine Freiläufe in der Ecke liegen um diese mal eben zu tauschen.



Ich verstehe darunter einfach nur einen schlechten Service. Freiläufe gibt es auch bei Radon/Bike Discount siehe Link:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-freilauf-fuer-dt-onyx-370-86903/wg_id-8257

Die Teilchen kosten nicht die Welt und der Kunde wäre mit wenig Aufwand zufrieden gestellt.

platfuss


----------



## filiale (20. August 2015)

Das eine ist der Internethandel, das andere der Megastore. Das sind 2 getrennte Geschichten. Der eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun (offiziell). Der Megastore ist ein normales Geschäft wie ein Händler Vorort. Die haben keine Freiläufe von den hunderten Naben die es mittlerweile gibt einfach ungenutzt rumliegen. Das rechnet sich nicht. Wenn Du Händler wärst könntest Du Dir das auch nicht auf Lager legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platfuss (20. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das eine ist der Internethandel, das andere der Megastore. Das sind 2 getrennte Geschichten.




Auf meiner Rechnung steht oben ganz groß drauf BIKE-DISCOUNT und genau bei denen habe ich mein Rad und auch schon andere Teile bestellt. Dort gibt es auch die Freiläufe wie oben schon verlinkt zu kaufen. Hätte der nette Mensch an der Telefonhotline mich darauf hingewiesen das diese kleine Geschichte Wochen dauert (und ich deshalb meinen Urlaub absagen muss) dann hätte ich für 29,90 Euro so ein Teilchen aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.
Ich bleibe dabei der Service ist absolut nicht Kundenfreundlich.

Platfuss


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. August 2015)

Nur als Hinweis... die Kassette wird sich auch in den neuen Freilauf fressen. Hat die Kombi Stahl-Kassette auf Alu-Freilauf nun mal so ansich. Wenn du das in Zukunft vermeiden willst, hilft nur ein Stahlfreilauf oder eine Alukassette. Wobei sich bei mir die Alukassette auch schon in eine Alu-Freilaufkörper gefressen hat.


----------



## platfuss (20. August 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Nur als Hinweis... die Kassette wird sich auch in den neuen Freilauf fressen. Hat die Kombi Stahl-Kassette auf Alu-Freilauf nun mal so ansich.



Da hast Du sicher vollkommen Recht. Das Bike hat aber erst wenige Km gelaufen und es ist eben ein Garantie Fall. Das Problem ist der Kundenservice. 

Habe aber vor ca. 1 Stunde noch mal mit der Hotline telefoniert und die haben sich diesmal richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Ich wurde sogar zurück gerufen und jetzt soll es angeblich ganz schnell gehen...... von mehreren Wochen war auch keine Rede mehr. Hoffentlich haut das noch bis Samstag hin....dann kann ich doch noch mit dem Bike in Urlaub.

Platfuss


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. August 2015)

Vllt. hättest du dem Kundenservice ja den Hinweis geben können, dass sie dir einen Stahlfreilauf einbauen sollen, damit du dich in Zukunft nicht mehr melden musst. 
Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub, hoffentlich mit Rad.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2015)

platfuss schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicher vollkommen Recht. Das Bike hat aber erst wenige Km gelaufen und es ist eben ein Garantie Fall. Das Problem ist der Kundenservice.


Das nennt sich Verschleiß und ist auch abhängig vom Fahrverhalten...


----------



## platfuss (27. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Verschleiß und ist auch abhängig vom Fahrverhalten...



Hallo delphi1507,

das ist leider nicht so, wenn ich ein Bike bewege für den Zweck für den es gebaut wurde und dann nach wenig Laufleistung ein Schaden entsteht dann ist das kein normaler Verschleiß. Natürlich kannst Du in solchen Fällen Deine Rechnungen gerne selbst zahlen...... Ich jedenfalls nicht.


@ filiale,

im nachhinein hat sich alles zum guten gewendet. Nachdem ich nochmals mit dem Service von Radon telefoniert habe war der Berater super freundlich und hat direkt beim Laufrad Hersteller angerufen und den Ablauf der Reparatur beschleunigt . Sogar der Service Berater hat mich zurück gerufen  und das Laufrad ist nach nur wenigen Tagen am Samstag wieder bei mir eingetroffen (Urlaub OK). Es wurden also aus ein paar Wochen nur ein paar Tage..... warum das so plötzlich möglich war entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis .

Alles in allem bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden und habe fast zeitgleich auch noch eine Bestellung bei Bike Discount getätigt (weitere folgen) , ich hoffe das der Service so bleibt.....  .......

Danke
Platfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (3. September 2015)

soohoho,
nun hat es meine reverb stealth erwischt,blockiert nicht mehr.
nun die frage...schicke ich sie direkt zu rock shox(adresse?),oder muß ich sie
erst zu h&s-bike schicken,wo ich sie erworben hab.
rechnung ist vom nov.2014,also garantiefall!!!
wenn ich sie direkt zu rockshox schicke,reicht dann die rechnungskopie???
lg.:ralph


----------



## Thiel (3. September 2015)

Rock Shox nimmt keine privat Sendungen an.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

platfuss schrieb:


> Auf meiner Rechnung steht oben ganz groß drauf BIKE-DISCOUNT und genau bei denen habe ich mein Rad und auch schon andere Teile bestellt. Dort gibt es auch die Freiläufe wie oben schon verlinkt zu kaufen. Hätte der nette Mensch an der Telefonhotline mich darauf hingewiesen das diese kleine Geschichte Wochen dauert (und ich deshalb meinen Urlaub absagen muss) dann hätte ich für 29,90 Euro so ein Teilchen aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.
> Ich bleibe dabei der Service ist absolut nicht Kundenfreundlich.
> 
> Platfuss


Einen eingelaufenen Freilaufkörper tauscht dir DT nicht und auch der Händler um die Ecke nur
wenn er es auf eigene Kasse macht ( was sehr selten ist ) ist Verschleiß wie eine Verbrande
Kupplung beim Auto geht auch bei 300km auf deine Rechnung.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Black-Under (3. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Einen eingelaufenen Freilaufkörper tauscht dir DT nicht und auch der Händler um die Ecke nur
> wenn er es auf eigene Kasse macht ( was sehr selten ist ) ist Verschleiß wie eine Verbrande
> Kupplung beim Auto geht auch bei 300km auf deine Rechnung.  Gruß Bodo



Es kommt darauf an. Wenn dieser Verschleiß auf einen Sachmangel zurückzuführen ist schon. Soll heißen ist der Verschleiß so hoch weil z.B. ein Materialproblem besteht ist es ein Gewährleistungsfall. Im Grunde ist der Zeitpunkt entscheident, wenn der Käufer innerhalb von sechs Monaten dies reklamiert ist der Verkäufer in der Beweispflich dass es sich um normale Abnutzung handelt und nicht um einen Materialfehler.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an. Wenn dieser Verschleiß auf einen Sachmangel zurückzuführen ist schon. Soll heißen ist der Verschleiß so hoch weil z.B. ein Materialproblem besteht ist es ein Gewährleistungsfall. Im Grunde ist der Zeitpunkt entscheident, wenn der Käufer innerhalb von sechs Monaten dies reklamiert ist der Verkäufer in der Beweispflich dass es sich um normale Abnutzung handelt und nicht um einen Materialfehler.


Ich habe von DT Gesprochen, Da es an unseren Bikes sehr viel Leichtbau gibt und eine Kassette mit
Einlaufspuren ist nicht gleich Schrott ist zudem bekannt ist das Ritzel aus Stahl und Kassette aus
Alu bei eine STD Freilauf nicht XD eine Kombi ist die dazu neigen aber kein Hersteller darauf verzichten kann. Aber bei den meisten Händler Bikes gibt es für 3000.-€ keine Alu Freiläufe nur
die günstigen Stahl.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## malben (3. September 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> soohoho,
> nun hat es meine reverb stealth erwischt,blockiert nicht mehr.
> nun die frage...schicke ich sie direkt zu rock shox(adresse?),oder muß ich sie
> erst zu h&s-bike schicken,wo ich sie erworben hab.
> ...


Frag doch mal bei @Radon-Bikes nach, ob du die Reverb zu nem Service point schicken kannst (-> Active bikes / Pascal) und dieser die Reparatur / Garantieabwicklung durchführen darf.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei @Radon-Bikes nach, ob du die Reverb zu nem Service point schicken kannst (-> Active bikes / Pascal) und dieser die Reparatur / Garantieabwicklung durchführen darf.


Sram besteht auf den Weg über Radon.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## platfuss (3. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Einen eingelaufenen Freilaufkörper tauscht dir DT nicht und auch der Händler um die Ecke nur
> wenn er es auf eigene Kasse macht ( was sehr selten ist ) ist Verschleiß wie eine Verbrande
> Kupplung beim Auto geht auch bei 300km auf deine Rechnung.  Gruß Bodo



Ist doch schon lägst Schnee von gestern. Ich hatte weiter oben schon geschrieben das nun alles sehr schnell abgelaufen ist. Das es eindeutig ein Garantiefall war ist von vorne herein klar gewesen. Auch wurde deshalb der Freilaufkörper kostenlos von DT ersetzt. 

Wolfgang


----------



## Derivator22 (3. September 2015)

Demontiert ihn mal und staune 
Die Dinger sind aus Alu; Kassette teils Stahl - der Schwächere gibt nach 
Nahezu alle mir bekannten Freiläufe sehen so aus!
Das zum Thema Mangel


----------



## punki69 (3. September 2015)

....dank euch für die schnelle antwort,schicke sie dann zurück zum bike-discount....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

platfuss schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lägst Schnee von gestern. Ich hatte weiter oben schon geschrieben das nun alles sehr schnell abgelaufen ist. Das es eindeutig ein Garantiefall war ist von vorne herein klar gewesen. Auch wurde deshalb der Freilaufkörper kostenlos von DT ersetzt.
> 
> Wolfgang


DT hat einfach weil sie keine bock auf Diskussionen hatten nachgegeben... 
Man konnte auch sagen der klügere..... 
Akku ist weicher als stahl.... 

Es gibt genug Themen hier wo Leute Probleme hatten die Kassette überhaupt ab zu bekommen...


----------



## stevie56 (3. September 2015)

Ihr könnt euch ja gerne alle 800 km einen neuen Freilauf kaufen und auch alle 300 km eine neue Kupplung (Auto) einbauen lassen.
Ich werde das sicherlich nicht machen.

Dann aber plattfuss auch noch als unklug zu bezeichnen (der Klügere gibt nach, in dem Fall DT), weil er einen normalen Garantiefall
abwickelt?!?!?!?

Top!

Eventuell lag hier tatsächlich ein Materialfehler vor? Komischerweise geht man immer erstmal von unsachgemäßer oder falscher Benutzung aus. Ist aber leider alles Spekulation, wir werden es nie erfahren.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. September 2015)

Die Kassette arbeitet sich ein - nicht durch!
*Alle *meine Räder und die mir bekannten (Team, Freundeskreis usw.) sehen so aus.
Profiräder idR nicht, da die das Geld für arschteure Kassetten haben.

Wenn du das vermeiden willst, musst du dir einfach eine dementsprechende Kassette zulegen und bevor man patzig wie ein Dreijähriger nölt: Fahre mal 500km und schau dann nochmal nach. Sofern wieder ein Alu-Freilauf verbaut wurde und wieder eine Stahlkassette, wird das Ergebnis selbiges sein.

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn die Kassette festgefressen ist (je mehr Power in den Beinen, desto fester sitzt sie), dann kloppe die Ritzel einzeln mit einem Schraubenzieher oder ähnlichem *entgegen* ihrer "Frasrichtung".
Ich denke, alle Vielfahrer wissen, wovon ich spreche


----------



## stevie56 (3. September 2015)

Also ich habe weder patzig geantwortet noch genölt, ihr müsst aber leider auch Kritik vertragen wenn Ihr euch
schon als Fachmänner outet.

Wenn die Kassette aber nach 800 km Spiel auf dem Freilauf hat ist das definitiv nicht normal, darum geht es und nicht ob an der Verzahnung Spuren entstehen. Ab und an die Beiträge lesen bevor man nölt.

Spuren sind kein Thema.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. September 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Kassette arbeitet sich ein - nicht durch!


Stimmt leide nicht immer.  






Kein Bild von einem Radon-Rad.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. September 2015)

stevie56 schrieb:


> Also ich habe weder patzig geantwortet noch genölt, ihr müsst aber leider auch Kritik vertragen wenn Ihr euch
> schon als Fachmänner outet.
> 
> Wenn die Kassette aber nach 800 km Spiel auf dem Freilauf hat ist das definitiv nicht normal, darum geht es und nicht ob an der Verzahnung Spuren entstehen. Ab und an die Beiträge lesen bevor man nölt.
> ...



Ok, dann habe ich genölt.
Das las sich definitiv anders!
Mea culpa!


----------



## Derivator22 (3. September 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Stimmt leide nicht immer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann das Bild nicht vergrößern. Für mich schaut es so aus, als hätte sich ein einzelnes Ritzel ggf. durchgearbeitet. Das ist sehr, sehr selten; zumal die eigentlich meist vernietet sind bzw. miteinander verzahnt!?


----------



## stevie56 (3. September 2015)

platfuss schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich leider etwas verarsch.... habe mir für 2500,- Euro im Januar ein Slide 9.0 gekauft. Nach nur ca. 800 km ein Klappern von der Kassette hinten. Mit Bike Discount telefoniert, da wurde mir empfohlen die Kassette abzubauen und nachzusehen an was es liegt. Ich habe festgestellt das die komplette Verzahnung wo die Kassette drauf sitzt ausgeschlagen ist (alle Schrauben waren fest angezogen). Das Hinterrad habe ich gleich eingeschickt und um zügige Bearbeitung gebeten da ich einen Urlaub gebucht habe (eigentlich mit MTB) nun soll ich mehrere Wochen auf die Bearbeitung warten...... leider ist dann mein Urlaub schon lange vorbei und die Lust an einem Bike von Radon sicher auch. Der Schaden ist klar warum bekomme ich nicht einfach das Hinterrad oder wenigstens die defekten Teile getauscht, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein einen guten Kundenservice anzubieten.
> 
> Platfuss




Kassette klappert auf Freilauf-----Spiel.


----------



## Oshiki (3. September 2015)

Aber den Freilauf könnte man noch retten wenn man ein Stück Speiche mit dem Dremmel einarbeitet.

Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

platfuss schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lägst Schnee von gestern. Ich hatte weiter oben schon geschrieben das nun alles sehr schnell abgelaufen ist. Das es eindeutig ein Garantiefall war ist von vorne herein klar gewesen. Auch wurde deshalb der Freilaufkörper kostenlos von DT ersetzt.
> 
> Wolfgang


Wollte auch nur Sagen hier ist kein Garantiefall sondern eine Kulanz von Radon. Da Materialfehler
ist es keiner und die Teile die Verbaut sind entsprechen der Spec. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Aber den Freilauf könnte man noch retten wenn man ein Stück Speiche mit dem Dremmel einarbeitet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


Super.


----------



## MrJohn (5. September 2015)

hallo,zum Thema kunden Service:
als ich mein slide hd bekam fiel mir beim durchchecken sofort die carbonkurbel auf die auf der linken seite wackelte.
zerlegt das teil,es stellte sich heraus das die aluhohlwelle oder achse an der linken seite ein untermass hatte gegenüber dem gxp lager.genaue 0,22mm.
natürlich habe ich meine Erkenntnisse dem Kundendienst geschrieben,mit der bitte um Zusendung einer kurbel und ich erledige die arbeit und sende das defekte teil danach ein.so wäre beiden geholfen dachte ich.......so denkt aber nicht mein Kundendienst mensch.
der meinte nö das gibt's nicht das die kurbel nicht passt wird wohl das lager sein,mit was ich den gemessen habe und so auf die art ob ich das überhaupt beurteilen könne.ich darauf freundlich das dies nicht mein erstes bike ist und ich mit Mikrometer die welle,innenmikrometer fürs lager gemessen habe und mein beruf maschinenbautechniker sei und ich das beurteilen kann ob das normal ist oder nicht.auch habe ich die messungen bekannt gegeben.er darauf: wir senden ein neues lager ich solle das probieren,wird schon passen meinte er.....
boah ey! nach 6tagen das neue lager gekommen,passt nicht war klar.
ich wieder eine mail,diesmal mit ernstem ton verklickert.er darauf ich muss die kurbel einschicken er könne keine 300euro kurbel im vorhinein rausschicken.ich komme mir verarscht vor und bin angepisst,weil 2700 kann ich bezahlen aber 300 sind zuviel für den typ.


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> hallo,zum Thema kunden Service:



Ähh nur ne kleine Bitte, kannst Du dir ein bischen mehr Mühe geben beim Schreiben und nicht so schreiben wie man in der Klicke spricht. Das ist so anstrengend zu lesen. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> hallo,zum Thema kunden Service:
> als ich mein slide hd bekam fiel mir beim durchchecken sofort die carbonkurbel auf die auf der linken seite wackelte.
> zerlegt das teil,es stellte sich heraus das die aluhohlwelle oder achse an der linken seite ein untermass hatte gegenüber dem gxp lager.genaue 0,22mm.
> natürlich habe ich meine Erkenntnisse dem Kundendienst geschrieben,mit der bitte um Zusendung einer kurbel und ich erledige die arbeit und sende das defekte teil danach ein.so wäre beiden geholfen dachte ich.......so denkt aber nicht mein Kundendienst mensch.
> ...


Hier passt das Innenlager nicht zur Kurbel, leider gibt es bei 24mm Kurbelachsen kein Einheitliches
System. Ist zugeben keine Sache worauf mir stolz sein können. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MrJohn (5. September 2015)

ist ja auch kein Problem,solche Sachen kommen vor...ich steh ja trotzdem zu dem tollen bike.
nur kann man mir doch die passenden teile schicken oder?
ich kann nur aufs bike nicht verzichten solange...Erfahrungen haben gezeigt das die Bearbeitung dauern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJohn (5. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ähh nur ne kleine Bitte, kannst Du dir ein bischen mehr Mühe geben beim Schreiben und nicht so schreiben wie man in der Klicke spricht. Das ist so anstrengend zu lesen.
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.



ich war angepisst und hab schnell geschrieben,ja sogar mit fehlern womöglich.meine Ausdrucksweise das bin ich,tut mir leid wenns dich kratzt ich wird mich bemühen nicht mehr wie in einer *CLIQUE* zu sprechen.hab dich lieb alter


----------



## duc-748S (5. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein Problem,solche Sachen kommen vor...ich steh ja trotzdem zu dem tollen bike.
> nur kann man mir doch die passenden teile schicken oder?
> ich kann nur aufs bike nicht verzichten solange...Erfahrungen haben gezeigt das die Bearbeitung dauern kann.


Naja, die können nicht an jeden der ankommt die Teile einfach mal rausschicken, gibt auch Betrüger.
Das Lager hattest du ja immerhin so bekommen.
Irgendwo muss halt die Grenze sein und der Mitarbeiter folgt auch nur seinen, in dem Falle verständlichen, Anweisungen. 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## sp00n82 (5. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> ich war angepisst und hab schnell geschrieben,ja sogar mit fehlern womöglich.meine Ausdrucksweise das bin ich,tut mir leid wenns dich kratzt ich wird mich bemühen nicht mehr wie in einer *CLIQUE* zu sprechen.hab dich lieb alter


Gerade wenn man angepisst ist, sollte man versuchen, so klar und korrekt wie möglich zu schreiben. Ansonsten wird man womöglich lediglich nur für einen weiteren Troll gehalten, oder der Inhalt kommt überhaupt nicht rüber, weil der Text einfach nicht verständlich ist.
Des Weiteren hat verständliches Schreiben meiner Meinung nach auch immer etwas mit Respekt vor dem Gesprächspartner(n) zu tun.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MrJohn (5. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Naja, die können nicht an jeden der ankommt die Teile einfach mal rausschicken, gibt auch Betrüger.
> Das Lager hattest du ja immerhin so bekommen.
> Irgendwo muss halt die Grenze sein und der Mitarbeiter folgt auch nur seinen, in dem Falle verständlichen, Anweisungen.
> 
> _Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


du das lager schick ich zurück mit der kurbel im winter,es ist ja nutzlos.....
versteh schon die Service Mitarbeiter,aber es ist ja nicht mein verschulden das dem Mechaniker das nicht auffällt und das rad so durch die QS geht.da muss man mich auch ein bisschen verstehn oder?
und bitte die leute die sich an meiner Schreibweise stossen schickt mir eine pm mit eurem Senf aber müllt nicht alles voll.danke


----------



## duc-748S (5. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> du das lager schick ich zurück mit der kurbel im winter,es ist ja nutzlos.....
> versteh schon die Service Mitarbeiter,aber es ist ja nicht mein verschulden das dem Mechaniker das nicht auffällt und das rad so durch die QS geht.da muss man mich auch ein bisschen verstehn oder?
> und bitte die leute die sich an meiner Schreibweise stossen schickt mir eine pm mit eurem Senf aber müllt nicht alles voll.danke



Ich verstehe dich, klar, ist halt ärgerlich. 
In deinem ersten Beitrag kam, zumindest für mich, nicht wirklich raus, dass du Verständnis mit dem Servicemitarbeiter hast, deshalb ja erst mein Kommentar 
Ist halt dumm gelaufen für dich und hätte nicht passieren sollen/dürfen, aber ist nun nun mal so.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Black-Under (6. September 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> und bitte die leute die sich an meiner Schreibweise stossen schickt mir eine pm mit eurem Senf aber müllt nicht alles voll.danke



Nöö ich habe dich höflich gebeten Dir ein bischen Mühe zu geben, das interessiert Dich nicht und schreibst weiter so. Das sagt einiges über Dich aus, deswegen ignoriere ich deine Beiträge ab jetzt einfach.


----------



## ToFlo (11. September 2015)

Hi,

ich hoffe es ist i.O. wenn ich mir das Thema mal schnappe und mein eigenes Leiden klage, da ich finde, dass es hier gut reinpasst.

Ich habe im Winter ein Swoop 175 9.0 bestellt und war und bin bis Dato immer super zu frieden damit. Jetzt kam es leider zu einer Beschädigung am Rahmen (Klarer Garantiefall wurde auch von Kundenservice bestätigt).

Es handelt sich also für beide Seiten um eine eindeutige Sache bezüglich der Garantie.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:

Bike-Discount bzw. Radon war nicht in der Lage einen passenden Ersatzrahmen zu liefern und ich frage mich wie das eigentlich möglich sein kann? Das Rad ist 8 Monate alt und die aktuellen Modelle sind ebenfalls noch im Shop erhältlich. Ich habe einen Rahmen der Größe S, hätte aber auch ohne weiteres einen der Größe M genommen (habe den S genommen, da verspielter in der Abfahrt  ). Allerdings behaarte der nette und freundliche Mann vom Kundenservice tunlichst darauf, dass man keinen Rahmen bekommen kann.

Es muss doch für Bike-Discount oder Radon möglich sein einen passenden Rahmen aufzutreiben? Ansonsten wäre aus meiner Sicht ja auch das ganze Crash-Replacement-System hinfällig.

Das Ende ist nun, dass ich die Möglichkeiten hatte mit einem beschädigten Rahmen (tiefe Riefen unterhalb des Tretlagers und an benachbarten Schweissnaht, wo sich eine kaputte Außenhülle reingesägt hat) oder ich kann mein Geld zurück haben. Da ich absolut nicht mit einem kaputten Rahmen im Bikepark oder den Alpen rumfahren möchte, da ich mich damit nicht wohlfühle, habe ich mein Geld genommen. Jetzt sitze ich seit knapp einem Monat ohne Bike da und kann mir mit dem Geld auch kein vergleichbares kaufen, da das Swoop ein absoluter Schnapper war...und auch das aktuelle von der Ausstattung mMn. schlechter ist, zumal die Hersteller sowieso kommende Saison mit den Preisen anziehen müssen, auch wenn hier Radon einen super Job gemacht hat und immer noch super im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz liegt.



Ich würde mich super freuen, wenn mir nun endlich jemand aus dem Radonteam eine plausible Erklärung geben kann, leider meldet sich Andi nicht mehr.

Beste Grüße


----------



## tane (11. September 2015)

...also nicht bös sein: die zu kurze zughülle hab ich an meinem nach der 1. ausfahrt gegen eine längere getauscht & gut wars...


----------



## ToFlo (11. September 2015)

Ach Schnick, Schnack... bei sowas werd ich doch nicht böse 

Die Zughülle war so doof aufgegangen, dass mans nicht sofort gesehen hat, sonst hätte ich die auch sofort getauscht.

Geht auch eher weniger um den Grund warum man nicht in der Lage ist einen Tauschrahmen zu besorgen....weil ich das Rad wirklich gerne behalten hätte und ich ihm jetzt täglich nachtrauer...


----------



## enno112 (11. September 2015)

Du schreibst doch selbst, dass das Swoop noch vorrätig ist (inkl. 10% Nachlass), dann bestell doch einfach.
Da du dein Geld ja wiederbekommen hast, ist die Sache doch eigentlich somit auch erledigt!
Und wenn du damals einen sehr sehr guten Preis erhalten hast (Tagesangebot, Aktion,...) kannst du doch nicht erwarten das du diesen wieder bekommst wenn z.Zt. keine Aktion stattfindet.
Ist sicherlich ärgerlich, aber so ist es nun mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToFlo (11. September 2015)

Klar ist die Sache erledigt, ich würde nur gerne radonseitig wissen, warum man nicht in der Lage war mir einen Tauschrahmen zu verschaffen? Aktuell warte ich eh auf das Swoop 170


----------



## tane (11. September 2015)

ich könnt mir vorstellen: beim taiwanesischen rahmenhersteller werden xxx rahmen bestellt (großer kunde-rahmen auf wunsch; sonst hat er auch "stock-frames"), & wenn die alle sind & ein modellwexel ansteht wird auch keine weitere charge bestellt , dannis schluss, weil es beim taiwanesen deines vertrauens sicher eine mindestabnahmemenge gibt, einen einzeln nachmachen, das wird er sicher net, jedenfalls net um vernünftiges geld.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. September 2015)

ToFlo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe es ist i.O. wenn ich mir das Thema mal schnappe und mein eigenes Leiden klage, da ich finde, dass es hier gut reinpasst.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bei schon per PN geschrieben, habe ich intern bei den Kollegen nachgefragt. Da ich bis dato noch keine Antwort erhalten habe, kann ich Dir leider keine Infos diesbzgl. geben...Ich melde mich, sobald ich etwas in Erfahrung gebracht habe.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## punki69 (16. September 2015)

...mal wieder ein lob....
hatte eine defekte stealth-stütze,mußte man leider erst zu h&s bike schicken,weil sram,rockshox dieses nicht von
privat annehemen.habe allerdings keine 3 wochen warten müssen und eine nagelneue erhalten,dafür,das die stütze umwege in kauf nehemen mußte(post u.versand)ging es recht zügig,DANKE.


----------



## drusus (17. September 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...mal wieder ein lob....
> hatte eine defekte stealth-stütze,mußte man leider erst zu h&s bike schicken,weil sram,rockshox dieses nicht von
> privat annehemen.habe allerdings keine 3 wochen warten müssen und eine nagelneue erhalten,dafür,das die stütze umwege in kauf nehemen mußte(post u.versand)ging es recht zügig,DANKE.



inwiefern war sie denn defekt?


----------



## punki69 (17. September 2015)

...seitliches spiel und hielt nicht mehr die höhe,druck war drauf.....


----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

seitliches Spiel um 2-3mm sind leider normal bei der RS, und ein geringes einsacken um einige mm beim draufsetzen leider ebenfalls.
aber bei punki ging es wohl wesentlich tiefer runter...


----------



## boarderking (17. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> seitliches Spiel um 2-3mm sind leider normal bei der RS, und ein geringes einsacken um einige mm beim draufsetzen leider ebenfalls.
> aber bei punki ging es wohl wesentlich tiefer runter...



meine macht das nicht


----------



## Nezzar (17. September 2015)

Das Spiel links/rechts ist tatsächlich nicht ungewöhnlich (hab noch keine ohne gesehen). Das Absacken ist aber nicht normal. Hier muss in der Regel die Stütze (nicht der Remote-Kreislauf) entlüftet werden. Sowas kann übrigens auftreten, wenn die Stütze im eingefahrenen Zustand von Hand herausgezogen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (17. September 2015)

also das kleine seitenspiel kann netamal die prinzessin-auf-der-erbse beim fahren merken!
des absacken is scho wesentlich lästiger (& angeblich selbst kaum zu beheben)


----------



## Thiel (17. September 2015)

Quark, die sinken nicht ab, wenn kein Defekt vorliegt. Meistens nur schlecht entlüftet.


----------



## tane (17. September 2015)

wemmas rad e paar mal an der eingefahrenen stütze hebt schon...


----------



## everywhere.local (17. September 2015)

tane schrieb:


> wemmas rad e paar mal an der eingefahrenen stütze hebt schon...


dachte dagegen hilft eben dieses ominöse "Entlüften"


----------



## tane (17. September 2015)

das - einfache - entlüften v d fernbedienung hilft da nix
(i kapier ja net, warum das arretiersystem so kompliziert & schwer sein muss: öl strömt zwischen 2 kammern hin & her - des muss doch simpler & trotzdem besser als mit dem schussbolzen v d vecnum gehn!


----------



## everywhere.local (17. September 2015)

tane schrieb:


> das - einfache - entlüften v d fernbedienung hilft da nix
> (i kapier ja net, warum das arretiersystem so kompliziert & schwer sein muss: öl strömt zwischen 2 kammern hin & her - des muss doch simpler & trotzdem besser als mit dem schussbolzen v d vecnum gehn!


Ich rede auch von der Stützte und nicht der Fernbedienung. Wurde ja nun schon ca 413mal so gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

back to topic, wenns recht ist, danke....


----------



## punki69 (17. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> seitliches Spiel um 2-3mm sind leider normal bei der RS, und ein geringes einsacken um einige mm beim draufsetzen leider ebenfalls.
> aber bei punki ging es wohl wesentlich tiefer runter...


.....jup,ging bis zum anschlag runter beim draufsetzen.....
seitliches spiel 5 millimeter in beiden richtungen....


----------



## Black-Under (18. September 2015)

Mal zu dem Entlüften. Meine Stütze sackte auch ab. Bei HS in der Werkstatt wurde genau dieses Entlüften probiert. Nix war. Stütze mußte getauscht werden. Soviel zu dem pauschalen Empfehlungen "Entlüften"

Und wenn die Stütze ganz ausgefahren ist kann man das Rad auch am Sattel anheben. In der Werkstatt wird sie nämlich dort am Ständer eingespannt.


----------



## tane (18. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> ganz ausgefahren ist


eben!


----------



## filiale (18. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Und wenn die Stütze ganz ausgefahren ist kann man das Rad auch am Sattel anheben. In der Werkstatt wird sie nämlich dort am Ständer eingespannt.



Es ging aber darum das Rad nicht bei eingefahrener Stütze am Sattel anzuheben.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Mal zu dem Entlüften. Meine Stütze sackte auch ab. Bei HS in der Werkstatt wurde genau dieses Entlüften probiert. Nix war. Stütze mußte getauscht werden. Soviel zu dem pauschalen Empfehlungen "Entlüften"


Bei mir hatten sie in der Werkstatt angeblich auch ein Ventil getauscht. 2 Wochen später ist sie trotzdem wieder eingesackt. Danach gabs dann eine neue.


----------



## ipuoL (20. September 2015)

Erstmal Hallo RADON Gemeinde  Bin seit Ende Mai stolzer Besitzer eines Black Sin 8.0 29". Nun habe ich ein lästiges Problem.

Ich habe seit dem Service nach den ersten 3 Monaten, wie er auf dem RADON-Beiblatt steht, ab und zu ein Knacken gehabt. seit dieser Woche knackt es ununterbrochen und ich konnte es auf die Stattelstützenaufnahme am Rahmen wohl eingrenzen. Jetzt habe ich auch mal den Sattel mit Stütze herausgezogen und mir die Klemmfläche innen angeschaut und diese hat eine 1-1,5cm "Kerbe" radial verlaufend. Muss das so sein? Man macht sich natürlich immer Gedanken, wenn die Klemmfläche nicht durchgehend plan ist. Ebenfalls war keine Montagepaste oder ähnliches dazwischen.

Dadurch, dass das BlackSin erst 4 Moante alt ist, will ich natürlich auch nichts falsch machen, weswegen ich das Fahrrad wohl nochmal zum Servicepartner geben muss. Vllt liegt es ja noch an was Anderem.

Könnt Ihr mir vllt wie angesprochen sagen, ob diese "Kerbe" normal ist und ob dort ggf doch Paste hätte dazwischen sein müssen?


----------



## filiale (20. September 2015)

Ich würde bei einem Carbonrahmen mit Carbonstütze immer Carbonpaste dazwischen schmieren. Das schont beide Materialien vor Abrieb und gleichzeitig erzeugen die kleinen Kügelchen mehr Reibung wodurch die Stütze im Rahmen nicht verrutscht.
Ob die Kerbe normal ist kann Dir nur ein anderen BS Fahrer sagen, oder Radon.

Mach doch mal ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.


----------



## ipuoL (20. September 2015)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die Sattelklemme war so festgezogen, dass Spalt auf Spalt war, hatte sich jetzt nur verdreht. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man die "Kerbe" ganz gut. Habe mal weitere Bilder gemacht und auch von der anderen Seite des Spaltes, wo alles plan ist.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2015)

Entweder ist mein Handydisplay kaputt oder die Bilder unscharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (20. September 2015)

Wird letzteres sein, da nur mit handy gemacht. Versuche morgen nochmal bessere zu machen. Aber man kann die kerbe schonmal grob erkennen^^

Edit: rangezoomt am ersten Bild geht es eigentlich ^^
Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (21. September 2015)

Warum schaust du dir die Bilder nicht an bevor du sie hochlädst ? Du möchtest doch Hilfe.Dann kann man sich auch mal etwas bemühen, oder ?


----------



## ipuoL (22. September 2015)

hab nochmal drei gemacht. Besser wird es nicht mit dem Handy und Fotoapparat mit Stativ hab ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. September 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> hab nochmal drei gemacht. Besser wird es nicht mit dem Handy und Fotoapparat mit Stativ hab ich leider auch nicht.


Hi,

eine zuverlässige Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig, die Unschärfe macht eine Beurteilung auch nicht einfacher. Ich persönlich würde es säubern und danach mit Montagepaste und dem entsprechenden Anzugsmoment wieder anziehen. 

Falls Du unsicher sein solltest, kannst Du auch gerne die Werkstatt (bei Kauf im Megastore) oder die Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung (bei Online-Kauf) kontaktieren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ipuoL (22. September 2015)

Ok, werde ich machen. Wie kontrolliere ich das Anzugsdrehmoment bei der Schelle? Habe ja nur die +/- Drehmutter auf der ggü liegenden Seite.   Habe das Bike direkt in Bonn gekauft gehabt. Werde dann mal die Paste bestellen und wieder zusammen setzen.


----------



## filiale (22. September 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> Ok, werde ich machen. Wie kontrolliere ich das Anzugsdrehmoment bei der Schelle? Habe ja nur die +/- Drehmutter auf der ggü liegenden Seite.   Habe das Bike direkt in Bonn gekauft gehabt. Werde dann mal die Paste bestellen und wieder zusammen setzen.



Mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel kann man das Anzugsdrehmoment feststellen / einstellen.

Tip zum Bild: Viele machen den Fehler und meinen möglichst nah an das zu fotografierende Objekt herangehen zu müssen um eine Detailaufnahme zu bekommen. Das ist falsch. Man kann ruhig weiter weg gehen beim Fotografieren (aber nicht reinzommen). Und später dann das Bild auf dem Bildschirm vergrößern. Dann werden auch die Details scharf.


----------



## Black-Under (23. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel kann man das Anzugsdrehmoment feststellen / einstellen.
> 
> Tip zum Bild: Viele machen den Fehler und meinen möglichst nah an das zu fotografierende Objekt herangehen zu müssen um eine Detailaufnahme zu bekommen. Das ist falsch. Man kann ruhig weiter weg gehen beim Fotografieren (aber nicht reinzommen). Und später dann das Bild auf dem Bildschirm vergrößern. Dann werden auch die Details scharf.


Es sei denn man benutzt die Macro Funktion.

PS die Bilder sind ausreichend scharf. Man kann all das sehen was er beschrieben hat.


----------



## filiale (23. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es sei denn man benutzt die Macro Funktion.
> 
> PS die Bilder sind ausreichend scharf. Man kann all das sehen was er beschrieben hat.


Ja im zweitem Anlauf sind sie scharf.Es war auch nur ein gut gemeinter Tip.Mehr nicht.


----------



## ipuoL (24. September 2015)

Hatte jetzt bei euch online montagepaste fuer carbon alu bestellt und es mal gemacht. Geht nicht weg... Hatte schon kontakt aufgenommen, warte aber noch auf eine antwort. Zur not muss ich wohl naechste woche nochmal hin, denn ab 3.10. Gehts in den fahrradurlaub und keine lust auf endloses knacken

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (25. September 2015)

Bei meinem Alurahmen hat die Revo auch geknackt. Witziger weise hörte es erst auf als ich die Montagepaste entfernt hatte und die Stütze dünn mit Ballistol eingerieben hatte und dann wieder eingesetzt.


----------



## ipuoL (28. September 2015)

War heute in Bonn und es wird einneuer Rahmen bestellt. Knacken ging nicht weg, dementsrechend hoffe ich, dass der naechste besser ist^^

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipuoL (12. Oktober 2015)

Mal nen Update meinerseits. Habe heute mein Rad abgegeben und leider die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Rad nicht mehr das schoene gruen bekommt, weswegen ich es eigtl auch mit gekauft hatte. Gibt nur noch die neuen 2016er Rahmen und der ist rot. Trostpflaster, ich bekomme alle angebrachten gruenen Teile, wie flaschenhalter etc in rot neu und nen neuen sattel, weil das knarzen dort auch nicht wegging. Bin schon etwas traurig aber auch froh wenns wieder da ist. Nun faellt es mir glaub ich leichter es wohl doch abzugeben gegen ein Fully... Mal abwarten und nachher in live sehen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> Mal nen Update meinerseits. Habe heute mein Rad abgegeben und leider die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Rad nicht mehr das schoene gruen bekommt, weswegen ich es eigtl auch mit gekauft hatte. Gibt nur noch die neuen 2016er Rahmen und der ist rot. Trostpflaster, ich bekomme alle angebrachten gruenen Teile, wie flaschenhalter etc in rot neu und nen neuen sattel, weil das knarzen dort auch nicht wegging. Bin schon etwas traurig aber auch froh wenns wieder da ist. Nun faellt es mir glaub ich leichter es wohl doch abzugeben gegen ein Fully... Mal abwarten und nachher in live sehen



Hi,

wenn´s irgendwie machbar gewesen wäre hätten wir gerne die Farbe erhalten. Ist aber leider nicht möglich über einen längeren Zeitraum alle Rahmen zu bevorraten. Ich hoffe wir haben so dennoch eine gute Lösung gefunden und Du kannst Dich auf das neue Bike freuen!

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## ipuoL (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo karsten,

Natuerlich freu ich mich trotzdem auf das Rad und es war mir eigtl auch schon klar, dass es keine alten Rahmen mehr geben wird.  Finde es auch eine suer sache, dass alle farblichen Anbauteile getauscht werden.


----------



## Leon96 (23. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

keine Ahnung wo ich das platzieren soll, daher hier;

hat jemand eine Idee, wo man folgendes Lager evtl schneller bekommen könnte?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-2-58333

Ist relativ dringend.
Aber so wie ich das bisher sehe schaut das relativ Mau aus!

Achja, das Bike ist ein radon swoop 175, 2014er

Mein Kollege müsste sonst für die nächsten 6 Wochen komplett aufs Biken verzichten und das wäre mehr als blöd

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (23. Oktober 2015)

Der @sp00n82 hat das hier mal hervorragend zusammengefasst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide.501700/page-194#post-12510563

Im unteren Abschnitt des Posts sind alternative Bezugsquellen der Lager angegeben.


----------



## ipuoL (26. Oktober 2015)

Erste mal heute nach der Abholung/Rahmen und Satteltausch gefahren und prompt ist der neue Sattel wieder nur am knarzen. Ist ein Selle Italia Cibe edt. Werde den heute mal versuchen zu reinigen und zu fetten... Total nervig. Nun ist das knacken des Rahmens ja scheinbar weg und nun ist wieder keine Ruhe... Gibts nen verlaesslichen Sattel von fizik oder so, der nicht knarzt?


----------



## Nezzar (26. Oktober 2015)

Montagepaste an Sattelklemmung als an auch Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Rahmen hast du bereits überprüft, nehm ich an. Ansonsten sprüh mal ein wenig WD-40 an die Stellen, an denen die Streben in die eigentliche Sitzfläche des Sattels gehen. Wär nicht der erste Sattel bei dem's da knarzt.


----------



## ipuoL (26. Oktober 2015)

Ok, teste ich auch mal. Montageaste ist genug dran, wie gesagt wurde erst neu aufgebaut nach Rahmentausch abgeholt. Danke dir. Wusste nicht ob da wd40 erlaubt ist


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Oktober 2015)

Das soll jetzt keine Ironie sein: ggf einfach mal ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren, ggf "arbeitet" sich das Material ein.
Komplette hundertprozentige Ruhe ist mMn eine Utopie beim Biken,


----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keine Ironie sein: ggf einfach mal ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren, ggf "arbeitet" sich das Material ein.
> Komplette hundertprozentige Ruhe ist mMn eine Utopie beim Biken,


Ruhe zu 100% finde ich normal.Es mag mal auf nem Trail rumpeln.Aber auf Feld und Schotterwegen erwarte ich Funkstille.War bei mir bisher so.


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (27. Oktober 2015)

Also im vergleich zum Canyon Forum ist es hier ja, was defekte angeht ruhig wie auf einem Friedhof


----------



## filiale (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja das stimmt.Canyon ist seit geraumer Zeit massiv am Schwächeln.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt.Canyon ist seit geraumer Zeit massiv am Schwächeln.


Mir werden von einigen Leuten aber auch heftig für unsere schweren Rahmen angegriffen. Es gibt
halt nichts umsonst nicht mal 300gr weniger.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## heu20 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich als entsprechendes Schwergewicht bin froh einen schwereren, aber stabilen Rahmen zu haben! Leicht ist halt schnell zu leicht/labil.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Oktober 2015)

Dafür baut Scott auch leichte Rahmen die halten. Nur kosten die doppelt so viel.Also lieber ein wenig mehr Kondition und dafür die paar Gramm wieder wett machen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Dafür baut Scott auch leichte Rahmen die halten. Nur kosten die doppelt so viel.Also lieber ein wenig mehr Kondition und dafür die paar Gramm wieder wett machen.


Also Scott ist mit Alu auch nicht so tolle und bei Carbon sind sie schwerer als wir. Wer bei Alu zugeben super ist Giant dafür können die keine Federung für über 95kg.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Senecca (28. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltauge von meinem 2014er Slide 150 9.0 abgebrochen. Da das Bike schon in der Werkstatt steht kann ich gerade nicht nachkucken welches verbaut wurde. Der Monteur will sich nicht darum kümmern und meint ich solls besorgen. 
Kann mir also jemand sagen welches Schaltauge ich für mein 2014er Slide 150 benötige? 
Außerdem meinte er ich bräuchte noch 1 "Umlenkrolle" oder "Röllchen", keine Ahnung was  genau er damit meint.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Oktober 2015)

Schaltauge ist das für X-12:
Schaltauge: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743
Schraube: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1744

Da man nicht weiß, was genau bei dir kaputt ist, solltest du beides kaufen. Oder mal in der Werkstatt fragen. Übrigens eine seltsame Werkstatt, wenn du noch das Zeug dafür besorgen sollst, obwohl das Rad schon dort steht.

Und mit Röllchen wird wohl ein Schaltröllchen gemeint sein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Oktober 2015)

Senecca schrieb:


> Mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltauge von meinem 2014er Slide 150 9.0 abgebrochen. Da das Bike schon in der Werkstatt steht kann ich gerade nicht nachkucken welches verbaut wurde. Der Monteur will sich nicht darum kümmern und meint ich solls besorgen.
> Kann mir also jemand sagen welches Schaltauge ich für mein 2014er Slide 150 benötige?
> Außerdem meinte er ich bräuchte noch 1 "Umlenkrolle" oder "Röllchen", keine Ahnung was  genau er damit meint.



Hi,

du benötigst hierfür ein Syntace X12 Schaltauge:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

Ist das Schaltwerk defekt oder kann es noch genutzt werden? Evtl meint dein Mechaniker eine Umlenkrolle vom Schaltwerk...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Senecca (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi Andi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe mir jetzt das Schaltauge und die Schaltaugenschraube bestellt.

Das Schaltwerk funkioniert wohl noch. Der Mechaniker will erst einmal das Schaltauge und schaut dann weiter ob noch mehr beschädigt wurde. Das passende Schaltröllchen hat er noch da.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei der Reaktion einer Werkstatt wüsste ich was ich umgehend gemacht hätte....


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Monteur nicht erkennt daß es ein Standard x12 ist und dieses Standardteil auch nicht bestellen will würd ich die Werkstatt wechseln.


----------



## ipuoL (29. Oktober 2015)

Hab gerade eben die Stellen, wo das Sattelgestaenge in die Schale geht eingesprueht und gewackelt damit es ueberall hin kommt. Jetzt gradmal probe gefahren und immer noch beschissen... Nervt mich mittlerweile tierisch. 

Bis zur planmaeßigen inspektion nach 3 monaten war das rad spitze, danach fing der alles an. Hat noch jemand rat? Hilft nur noch ein neuer Sattel? Sehe ich eigtl nicht ein jetzt nen neuen Sattel zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2015)

Klar, ein Sattel kann auch Knarzen, und das hört sich manchmal auch von woanders kommend an.
Diverse Händler bieten auch Testsättel an, das wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll. Ist eh eher selten, dass der standardmäßig am Rad verbaute Sattel genau zu einem passt.


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2015)

Verbau mal den Sattel vom Kumpel.Egal ob er paßt.Geht ja nur um einen Test.


----------



## ipuoL (30. Oktober 2015)

Das war mein Plan fuer heute. Mal sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## ipuoL (31. Oktober 2015)

Mal den sattel meiner Frau vom radon aufgeschrauvt und es knarzt dann auch. Also naechste woche wieder zu radon fahren... Kein bock mehr auf das rad... Brauche ich einen termin oder kann ich einfach so rein kommen iwann naechste woche wenn ich es schaffe?

PS: Knarzen ist weg... hatte keine Ruhe und habe den Klemmbereich nochmal gründlich gereinigt und neue Paste drauf gemacht. KNARZEN ADEEEE! Mal sehen wie lange.

Hab mal Bilder gemacht vom Klemmbereich. Anscheinend mit Glasfaser gespart und dafür schön dick nur Harz drauf gespachtelt  Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht kurz nach den 5 Jahren Rahmengarantie drauf geht


----------



## weezeewee (10. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## BN_Nik (10. Dezember 2015)

Gibt's davon Fotos? Habe vor kurzem einen Slide 150 Rahmen in der Farbe gekauft. Der befindet sich noch im Aufbau. Aber 300-500 km sind ja wirklich nicht viel, da dürften Einbußen (in dem Maße wie du sie beschreibst) eigentlich ja nicht vorkommen. Aber ohne Fotos ist das halt Kaffeesatzleserei...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (10. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## sharky (10. Dezember 2015)

von dem candy red hört man in der tat einige berichte wie deine. genau das hat einen kumpel von mir vom kauf abgehalten...


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du auspolieren und einen transparenten Schutz drüber kleben ?


----------



## weezeewee (12. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Dezember 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Fotos von dem beschriebenen Lackproblem am Rafon Swoop 175 8.0 Special Edition.
> Dort wo die vielen kleinen Kratzer zu sehen sind ist der Klarlack komplett runter. Da ist mit polieren auch nichts mehr zu holen. Habe ich schon probiert.
> Nach dem nächsten Abspritzen mit Wasser sieht es wieder genauso aus. Das dritte Foto zeigt den Steuerkopf vom Rahmen. Hier hat zwei Ausfahrten lang (ca. 25KM) ein Bremskabel am Lack gescheuert. Danach ist es mir aufgefallen und ich habe das Problem mit Kabelbinder behoben.


Sehr weite Hosen können wie Schmirgelleinen wirken.


----------



## weezeewee (13. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## weezeewee (13. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## weezeewee (13. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## einganggangster (14. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag.

Ich habe einen riss in der Kettenstrebe meine Rdon slide am 8.0 von 2010 entdeckt.

Austauschteil? Reparatur?

Grüße 
Lasse B.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> 
> Ich habe einen riss in der Kettenstrebe meine Rdon slide am 8.0 von 2010 entdeckt.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte direkt Kontakt mit unserer Serviceabteilung aufnehmen - je nachdem, wo Du das Bike erworben hast: 

Bei Online-Kauf: 02225-8888132

Megastore Bonn: 0228-9784824

Wann hast Du denn das Bike gekauft?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einganggangster (15. Dezember 2015)

An das Radon-Team:

Ich habe das Bike am Donnerstag, dem 10 12. 2015 gebraucht von einem Ebay Privatanbieter Erworben.

Lasse B.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> An das Radon-Team:
> 
> Ich habe das Bike am Donnerstag, dem 10 12. 2015 gebraucht von einem Ebay Privatanbieter Erworben.
> 
> Lasse B.



Hallo,

wir haben nochmal ganz tief in unseren Lagern gebuddelt. Aber leider ist kein passender Hinterbau mehr verfügbar. Insofern können wir nicht mehr mit einer Austausch-Kettenstrebe dienen.

Gruß, Karsten


RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> An das Radon-Team:
> 
> Ich habe das Bike am Donnerstag, dem 10 12. 2015 gebraucht von einem Ebay Privatanbieter Erworben.
> 
> Lasse B.



Oha, 

dann ist das gute Rad ja erst seit kurzem in deinem Besitz. Hat der Vorbesitzer den Riss kommuniziert? Oder hast Du den Riss erst später  gefunden? Naja - wie auch immer: ich kläre es intern ab und schaue, ob wir eine solche Strebe noch irgendwo herzaubern können. Versprechen kann ich Dir leider nichts...Bitte schreibe mir mal eine PN mit deinen Kontaktdaten, dann melde ich mich in den kommenden Tagen bei Dir.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## einganggangster (15. Dezember 2015)

Email: [email protected]

Da ich noch Schüler bin und fast das ganze Geld für das geile Bike draufgegangen ist, darf die Kettenstrebe auch nicht zuviel kosten 

Der Riss ist mir erst nach dem Kauf aufgefallen

Lasse B.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Da ich noch Schüler bin und fast das ganze Geld für das geile Bike draufgegangen ist, darf die Kettenstrebe auch nicht zuviel kosten
> 
> ...



Ok,

ich melde mich a.s.a.p. per PN bei Dir.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## einganggangster (15. Dezember 2015)

Sry was heißt a.s.a.p und PN

Ich bin erst seit gestern im Forum drin

Lasse B.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2015)

PN = Private Nachricht...aber habe ja schon eine von Dir bekommen - daher alles gut  

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Cubeamsrider (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist eine Chat Abkürzung.
a.s.a.p = as soon as possible 
auf deutsch: sobald wie möglich
http://textakademie.de/index.php?id=941
http://www.giga.de/extra/netzkultur...ap-bedeutung-und-uebersetzung-der-abkuerzung/


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Da ich noch Schüler bin und fast das ganze Geld für das geile Bike draufgegangen ist, darf die Kettenstrebe auch nicht zuviel kosten
> 
> Der Riss ist mir erst nach dem Kauf aufgefallen
> 
> Lasse B.


Sofern das nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung angegeben war, hast du auch bei einem Privatverkauf mit dem üblichen "keine Garantie, keine Rücknahme" etc Blabla trotzdem das Recht auf eine einwandfreie Ware. Ist das Bike also defekt, kannst du verlangen, dass der Verkäufer es zurücknimmt, und auch noch die Lieferkosten für Hin- und Rücksendung übernimmt, da die gelieferte Ware nicht der Artikelbeschreibung entspricht.

Hat er allerdings darauf hingewiesen, dass da was defekt ist, oder defekt sein könnte, dann bleibst du natürlich drauf sitzen.


// Edit
Hier die entsprechende Erläuterung von Ebay: http://pages.ebay.de/rechtsportal/kaeufer_7.html


----------



## Blades (15. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben nochmal ganz tief in unseren Lagern gebuddelt. Aber leider ist kein passender Hinterbau mehr verfügbar. Insofern können wir nicht mehr mit einer Austausch-Kettenstrebe dienen.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten



Hierzu mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage,
Ich habe die 2014er Version vom Slide 140, sollte mir jetzt also meine Kettenstrebe brechen könntet ihr mir trotz 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen keinen Ersatz mehr bieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (16. Dezember 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Hierzu mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage,
> Ich habe die 2014er Version vom Slide 140, sollte mir jetzt also meine Kettenstrebe brechen könntet ihr mir trotz 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen keinen Ersatz mehr bieten?



Ich schätze nicht aber es findet sich dann sicher eine andere Lösung.
Für mein ED konnte schon ende 2013 keine neue Kettenstrebe bzw Hinterbau besorgt werden. Ich hätte einen neuen Nachfolgerahmen auf Garantie bekommen können,  in den die Komponenten nur bedingt gepasst hätten und dessen Farbe mir gar nicht zugesagt hat. Ich hab am Ende einen ordentlichen Preisnachlass auf ein neues Swoop bekommen. Allerdings hätte das ganze ohne Bodos Urteil gar nicht geklappt (danke dafür Bodo), ich hatte mich wohl damals an die falsche Person gewandt (der ist zum Glück nicht mehr da tätig) und dadurch einen riesen Ärger mit H&S.
Das Swoop hält auf jeden Fall jetzt seit über 3000 km. Was ich mich allerdings frage, mir wurde beim Kauf des Swoops zugesichert es hätte wieder 5 Jahre Garantie (sonst hätte ich es mit meinen derzeitigen Erfahrungen nicht genommen) und so stand es auch damals online. Jetzt hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es auf die Swoops nur 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung geben soll! Darf ich trotzdem davon ausgehen dass der damalige Stand (5 Jahre) für mein Swoop gilt? 

PS, bisher macht es zum Glück nicht den Anschein, dass es seinen Vorgängern nacheifern würde


----------



## siebenacht (16. Dezember 2015)

@ofi 
Gewährleistung und Garantie sind zwei paar Schuhe und werden nicht nur von Laien, sondern sogar von Verkäufern gerne mal vermischt.
Hier eine Erklärung (Post 817).
Du hast also 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf das Bike und 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie auf den Rahmen.

Umgangssprachlich werden leider immer gerne Rechtsbegriffe vermischt oder verwechselt. Wie oft habe ich vom Verkäufer gehört: "sie haben 2 Jahre Garantie" und gemeint war Gewährleistung. Oder mit dem umgangssprachlichen Begriff "Hausbesitzer" ist meist Hauseigentum gemeint.

Gruß 78


----------



## Derivator22 (16. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob es sich der Hersteller, der ja ein Garantieversprechen abgegeben hat, so einfach machen darf und ob solch ein Hinweis! "_Bei Rahmen oder Rahmenteilen, die nach Ablauf der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist innerhalb unserer Herstellergarantie ersetzt werden, müssen alle zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten für Umbauten, Versand oder dem Austausch von Teilen aus Kompatibilitätsgründen von Käuferseite getragen werden!" _ausreicht, um die Garantie praktisch unwirtschaftlich für den Vertragspartner zu machen.

Bedingt durch die Tatsache, dass vermehrt Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfälle aufgetreten sind (Kettenstrebenriss), hat der Garant die Pflicht eine adäquate Bevorratung zu gewährleisten, da er Kenntnis über diese Tatsache erlangt hat.

Des Weiteren müsste man sowieso klären, welche Garantiebedingung bzgl. Rahmen *zur Zeit des eigenen Vertragsschlusses* vorlagen. Nachträglich geänderte Bedingungen sind demnach für eben diese Kunden irrelevant.


----------



## ofi (16. Dezember 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ofi
> Gewährleistung und Garantie sind zwei paar Schuhe und werden nicht nur von Laien, sondern sogar von Verkäufern gerne mal vermischt.
> Hier eine Erklärung (Post 817).
> Du hast also 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf das Bike und 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie auf den Rahmen.
> ...



Danke 78, mir ging es nur um die Garantie von Radon auf den Swoop- Rahmen (2 oder 5 Jahre), hätte das Wort Gewährleistung rauslassen sollen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Hierzu mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage,
> Ich habe die 2014er Version vom Slide 140, sollte mir jetzt also meine Kettenstrebe brechen könntet ihr mir trotz 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen keinen Ersatz mehr bieten?


Hallo,

Du hast einen anderen Hinterbau. U.a. mit X12 Ausfallende. Sollte die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahern abgelaufen sein, kann es sein, daß wir defekte Rahmen innerhalb der Garantiezeit durch einen aktuelleren Nachfogerahmen ersetzen.

Gruß,

Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2015)

ofi schrieb:


> Ich schätze nicht aber es findet sich dann sicher eine andere Lösung.
> Für mein ED konnte schon ende 2013 keine neue Kettenstrebe bzw Hinterbau besorgt werden. Ich hätte einen neuen Nachfolgerahmen auf Garantie bekommen können,  in den die Komponenten nur bedingt gepasst hätten und dessen Farbe mir gar nicht zugesagt hat. Ich hab am Ende einen ordentlichen Preisnachlass auf ein neues Swoop bekommen. Allerdings hätte das ganze ohne Bodos Urteil gar nicht geklappt (danke dafür Bodo), ich hatte mich wohl damals an die falsche Person gewandt (der ist zum Glück nicht mehr da tätig) und dadurch einen riesen Ärger mit H&S.
> Das Swoop hält auf jeden Fall jetzt seit über 3000 km. Was ich mich allerdings frage, mir wurde beim Kauf des Swoops zugesichert es hätte wieder 5 Jahre Garantie (sonst hätte ich es mit meinen derzeitigen Erfahrungen nicht genommen) und so stand es auch damals online. Jetzt hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es auf die Swoops nur 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung geben soll! Darf ich trotzdem davon ausgehen dass der damalige Stand (5 Jahre) für mein Swoop gilt?
> 
> PS, bisher macht es zum Glück nicht den Anschein, dass es seinen Vorgängern nacheifern würde



Hallo,

ich kann nicht sagen, wo etwas von geänderten Garantiezeiten gestanden haben soll. Grds. gilt bis 2015 5 Jahre auf Alu- und 2 Jahre auf Carbonrahmen. Diese Gewährleistungen sind nun auf 6 bzw. 3 Jahre für aktuelle Rahmen erhöht. Geltende bestimmungen könnt Ihr im FAQ Bereich der HP nachlesen.

Gruß,

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ofi
> Gewährleistung und Garantie sind zwei paar Schuhe und werden nicht nur von Laien, sondern sogar von Verkäufern gerne mal vermischt.
> Hier eine Erklärung (Post 817).
> Du hast also 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf das Bike und 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie auf den Rahmen.
> ...


Hallo,

stimmt so. Der Grds. unterschied ist der, daß der Hersteller natürlich bei seiner freiwillig verlängerten Garantie die Bedingungen selbst bestimmen kann, innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist bestimmt dies das Gesetz. Nochmals der Verweis auf unsere HP!

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob es sich der Hersteller, der ja ein Garantieversprechen abgegeben hat, so einfach machen darf und ob solch ein Hinweis! "_Bei Rahmen oder Rahmenteilen, die nach Ablauf der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist innerhalb unserer Herstellergarantie ersetzt werden, müssen alle zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten für Umbauten, Versand oder dem Austausch von Teilen aus Kompatibilitätsgründen von Käuferseite getragen werden!" _ausreicht, um die Garantie praktisch unwirtschaftlich für den Vertragspartner zu machen.
> 
> Bedingt durch die Tatsache, dass vermehrt Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfälle aufgetreten sind (Kettenstrebenriss), hat der Garant die Pflicht eine adäquate Bevorratung zu gewährleisten, da er Kenntnis über diese Tatsache erlangt hat.
> 
> Des Weiteren müsste man sowieso klären, welche Garantiebedingung bzgl. Rahmen *zur Zeit des eigenen Vertragsschlusses* vorlagen. Nachträglich geänderte Bedingungen sind demnach für eben diese Kunden irrelevant.


Hallo,

ist so nicht richtig. Wie oben erwähnt kann jeder, der eine freiwillige Garantie abgibt, die Bedingungen selbst bestimmen. Ob ein neuer Rahmen im wert von z.T. deutlich über 1000,- € als Garantieversprechen unwirtschaftlich ist, oder Kundenorientiertes denken, mag an dieser Stelle jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## einganggangster (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team,

Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 2010, also liegt er dieses Jahr noch in der Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann nicht sagen, wo etwas von geänderten Garantiezeiten gestanden haben soll. Grds. gilt bis 2015 5 Jahre auf Alu- und 2 Jahre auf Carbonrahmen. Diese Gewährleistungen sind nun auf 6 bzw. 3 Jahre für aktuelle Rahmen erhöht. Geltende bestimmungen könnt Ihr im FAQ Bereich der HP nachlesen.
> 
> ...



.
Leider habe ich das Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft, also habe ich keinen originalen Kaufvertrag, sondern lediglich einen privaten Kaufvertrag.

Würde mich auf baldige Rückmeldung freuen.

Da ich noch ein Schüler bin, kann ich mir leider keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen, weil mein ganzes Geld für das Radon Slide Am draufgegangen ist.

Was ist denn im Rahmen des möglichem?

Lasse B.


----------



## ofi (17. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann nicht sagen, wo etwas von geänderten Garantiezeiten gestanden haben soll. Grds. gilt bis 2015 5 Jahre auf Alu- und 2 Jahre auf Carbonrahmen. Diese Gewährleistungen sind nun auf 6 bzw. 3 Jahre für aktuelle Rahmen erhöht. Geltende bestimmungen könnt Ihr im FAQ Bereich der HP nachlesen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Karsten, danke für die Antwort. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe,ist eine Weile her. Das  kann hier, auf eurer Homepage oder evtl auch bei FB gewesen sein, die Aussage kam meiner Erinnerung nach von euch. Ich hatte gelesen, dass es auf alle Radonrahmen, bis auf die Swoopserie, 5 oder 6 Jahre Garantie geben sollte und eben auf ALLE Swoops nur 2. Falls ich mich da irgendwie verlesen haben sollte tut es mir leid das hier erwähnt zu haben und bin beruhigt, dass es nicht stimmt.

@Lasse B. 
Die neuere Version der Kettenstrebe an meinem  ED hat trotz Riss über ein Jahr, über 4000km, eine Woche Gardasee und eine Woche Saalbach ohne Bruch überstanden und der Riss hat sich auch keinen Millimeter verlängert. Ich springe allerdings auch nichts über ca70cm höhe. Wahrscheinlich wird es immer noch gefahren, hab den Rahmen verkauft (den Käufer aber nicht im unklaren über den Riss gelassen)
Je nachdem wie der Riss bei dir ausschaut fahr es meiner Meinung nach erstmal und behalte es im Auge.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon-Team,
> 
> Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 2010, also liegt er dieses Jahr noch in der Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir stehen mit Dir ja auch noch per PN in Kontakt und versuchen doch noch eine gute Lösung zu finden. Für alle anderen hier die Rechtslage kurz erklärt um Spekulationen vorzubeugen:
Die Garantie gilt grds. für Erstkäufer und ein mit uns geschlossener Kaufvertrag als Anspruchsgrundlage ist natürlich auch Bedingung. Das vorliegende Problem ist zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer zu klären. Das Gesetzt legt folgendes fest:

Man muss aufgrund der neuen EU-Richtlinien darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt und daher keinerlei Haftung oder Gewährleistung übernehmommen wird. Ist dies erfolgt, ist der Haftungsausschluss unwirksam, wenn der Verkäufer einen ihm bekannten Mangel arglistig verschwiegen hat oder eine Garantie für die Beschaffenheit der Sache übernommen hat (§ 444 BGB).

Im konkreten Fall heisst das: Prüfen ob ein Haftungsausschluß vereinbart wurde, wenn nein, kannst Du den Kauf wahrscheinlich Rückgängig machen. Sollte dieser jedoch vereinbart sein, dann wird es schwierig dem Verkäufer nachzuweisen, dass er einen kleinen Riss bemerkt haben muss und diesen demnach arglistig verschwiegen hat.

Hoffe das hilft weiter,

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Dezember 2015)

ofi schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten, danke für die Antwort. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe,ist eine Weile her. Das  kann hier, auf eurer Homepage oder evtl auch bei FB gewesen sein, die Aussage kam meiner Erinnerung nach von euch. Ich hatte gelesen, dass es auf alle Radonrahmen, bis auf die Swoopserie, 5 oder 6 Jahre Garantie geben sollte und eben auf ALLE Swoops nur 2. Falls ich mich da irgendwie verlesen haben sollte tut es mir leid das hier erwähnt zu haben und bin beruhigt, dass es nicht stimmt.
> 
> @Lasse B.
> Die neuere Version der Kettenstrebe an meinem  ED hat trotz Riss über ein Jahr, über 4000km, eine Woche Gardasee und eine Woche Saalbach ohne Bruch überstanden und der Riss hat sich auch keinen Millimeter verlängert. Ich springe allerdings auch nichts über ca70cm höhe. Wahrscheinlich wird es immer noch gefahren, hab den Rahmen verkauft (den Käufer aber nicht im unklaren über den Riss gelassen)
> Je nachdem wie der Riss bei dir ausschaut fahr es meiner Meinung nach erstmal und behalte es im Auge.



Es ist in Deinem Fall wahrscheinlich so, daß es sich nur um einen Riss im Lack handelt. Man sollte einen solchen, genau wie Du es getan hast, im Auge behalten. Wenn er nicht größer wird, dann ist das Rahmenmaterial vermutlich nicht betroffen.

Gruß,

Karsten


----------



## weezeewee (22. Dezember 2015)

So, hatte den Schaden jetzt offiziell bei H&S angezeigt. Dort hat man es sich, wie ich finde, doch sehr leicht gemacht. Nach der sehr positiven Erfahrung mit der Reklamation des Slides letztes Jahr, nun sowas. Aber ich möchte es denjenigen, die sich überlegen ein Radon zu kaufen auch nicht vorenthalten, bzw. würde die vom Mitarbeiter Manfred N. geäußerte Meinung auch gerne von Alex bestätigt bekommen. Er hatte mir das Swoop letztes Jahr ans Herz gelegt und rausgegeben. *Hier meine Mail an Radon*:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
leider muss ich mich erneut wegen eines fehlerhaften Produktes an Sie wenden. Letztes Jahr im Oktober hatte ich bereits ein fehlerhaft konstruiertes Slide 150 E1 (Umwerferaufnahme für DirectMount Umwerfer war zu hoch angeschweißt, in der Folge ist die Kette ständig abgesprungen) reklamiert. Dieses wurde dann am 03.11.2014 gegen ein Swoop 175 8.0 SE (Rahmennummer WOW01169HM1013F) ausgetauscht. Soweit so gut. Über diesen Umtausch war ich zunächst sehr glücklich und mit der technischen Funktionsweise bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.
Leider kann ich dies von der Lackqualität nicht behaupten. Kleine Randnotiz: ich bin dieses Jahr nachweislich zweimal am rechten Knie operiert worden (15.04. und 10.06.2015) und habe insgesamt 5 Monate mit Reha verbracht. Sprich: das Rad ist verhältnismäßig wenig bewegt worden. Ich würde eine Zahl zwischen 300-500Kilometer schätzen (großzügig bemessen).
Dennoch hat sich nahezu am gesamten Oberrohr die Klarlackschicht verabschiedet und darunter kommen feine, weißliche Kratzer zum Vorschein, der Lack sieht abgestumpft aus.
Ich habe das Problem im Vorfeld dieser Reklamation im MTB-News Forum gepostet, weil mich interessiert hat, ob auch andere dieses Problem mit dem Special Edition Lack hatten/haben. Es hat sich zumindest jemand gemeldet, der aufgrund des beschriebenen Problems auf den Kauf verzichtet hat. Er hätte von verschiedenen Leuten gehört, die Probleme mit diesem Lack hatten/haben.
Filiale (Ihr?) schrieb, ob ich das Problem nicht durch Polieren beseitigen könne? Nein kann ich nicht, wäre auch nicht die Lösung des eigentlichen Problems.
Bodo schrieb, dass eine Radhose manchmal wie ein Schleifpapier wirken kann. Das mag sein, ist aber ein Problem, dass die Hersteller bei der Wahl einer geeigneten Beschichtung/Lackierung für das Fahrrad berücksichtigen müssen. Anderen Herstellern scheint dies zu gelingen. Jedenfalls konnte ich einen solchen Schaden an meinem Cube Aim Rahmen von 2006 bis heute nicht feststellen. Außerdem habe ich bei der letzten Fahrt mal darauf geachtet, wann meine Radhose überhaupt Kontakt zum Rahmen hat: beim Pedalieren überhaupt nicht, sondern nur beim Warten an der Ampel, wenn ein Bein auf dem Boden steht und das andere am Rahmen lehnt und im Stehen, wenn man das Rad noch zwischen den Beinen hat. Dennoch scheinen die beschriebenen Schäden vom Hosenkontakt zu kommen. Auf dem dritten und vierten Bild sieht man ja, dass die Schäden am Steuerkopf und am Übergang zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr, eben jenen Stellen an denen die Hose keinen Kontakt zum Rahmen hat, nicht vorhanden sind.
Den Zahn, dass diese Schäden bei der Reinigung entstanden sein könnten, muss ich auch direkt ziehen. ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern Mountainbike und weiß, wie man sein Rad schonend reinigt. Sprich: keinen Hochdruckreiniger, zunächst groben Dreck abspritzen bevor man mit dem Schwamm aus dem KFZ-Zulieferer Bereich drangeht etc.
Wäre der Schaden durch unsachgemäße Reinigung entstanden, wäre er nicht nur auf den beschriebenen Bereich des Oberrohrs beschränkt.
Ganz konkret macht dieser Lackschaden das Rad unansehnlich. Es gefällt einfach nicht mehr so, wie es eigentlich sollte. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund des dafür bezahlten Preises von fast 2,5 Tausend Euro. Ein weiteres, nicht zu unterschätzendes Problem ist die Tatsache, dass die beschriebene Unansehnlichkeit den Wiederverkaufswert erheblich schmälert. Aus diesem Grunde und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir uns hier nach wie vor innerhalb der zweijährigen gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist bewegen, verlange ich Nachbesserung beziehungsweise einen alternativen Vorschlag zur gütigen Einigung.
Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich das Gefühl zu wissen, wo die Versandhändler die Kosten für die verwendeten Super-Parts einsparen und ich hätte nicht übel Lust mir mein Geld auszahlen zu lassen, um es bei einem anderen Hersteller investieren zu können. Es muss doch möglich sein, bei euch ein Fahrrad zu bekommen, was sein schönes Aussehen auf Dauer beibehält und dabei auch noch einwandfrei funktioniert!?
Es bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass Fahrrad am 28.12.2015 im Laden vorzuführen, da ich über die Weihnachtstage in Düsseldorf verweile.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nicholas R.

*Die Antwort von Radon Mitarbeiter *

*Wie oft eigentlich noch? Hier werden keine Emails ohne Zustimung aller Parteien veröffentlicht!*
*Ikosa*

Ich bin enttäuscht und halte die Begründung für absolut lapidar. Wenn das der normale Tear&Wear nach 300-500KM Fahrt sein soll, dann ist Radon auf immer für mich gestorben.


----------



## dummeLiese (22. Dezember 2015)

Sieht ja ganz schön abgeschredert aus. Nichts für ungut, aber von 300Km an der Ampel sieht das nicht aus


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (22. Dezember 2015)

Würde auch sagen das diese Art von Kratzern nicht unbedingt von mangelhafter Lackqualität zeugt.
Auffälig ist nur das es ausschliesslich am Oberrohr verläuft und dann auch nur an exponierten Stellen an denen ggfs. mit Körper und/oder Bekleidung Kontaktfläche entsteht.
Da Radon bestimmt einige Bikes in dieser Lackierung verkauft haben dürfte müsste ein genereller Mangel doch schon längst publik geworden sein. Und nicht unbedingt den Satz: ich kenne Jemanden der gehört hat das Jemand...

BTW: finde es grundsätzlich nicht gut den Mailverkehr von Mitarbeitern im vollen Umfang zu posten (Ausschnitte sind ok), auch nicht den Namen oder den Namenskürzel öffentlich zu machen.
Würdest Du auch nicht von Dir lesen wollen oder?

Nichts für Ungut, hoffe Du bekommst den Fall halbwegs reguliert!


----------



## Bikehero24 (22. Dezember 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> So, hatte den Schaden jetzt offiziell bei H&S angezeigt. Dort hat man es sich, wie ich finde, doch sehr leicht gemacht. Nach der sehr positiven Erfahrung mit der Reklamation des Slides letztes Jahr, nun sowas. Aber ich möchte es denjenigen, die sich überlegen ein Radon zu kaufen auch nicht vorenthalten, bzw. würde die vom Mitarbeiter Manfred N. geäußerte Meinung auch gerne von Alex bestätigt bekommen. Er hatte mir das Swoop letztes Jahr ans Herz gelegt und rausgegeben. *Hier meine Mail an Radon*:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> leider muss ich mich erneut wegen eines fehlerhaften Produktes an Sie wenden. Letztes Jahr im Oktober hatte ich bereits ein fehlerhaft konstruiertes Slide 150 E1 (Umwerferaufnahme für DirectMount Umwerfer war zu hoch angeschweißt, in der Folge ist die Kette ständig abgesprungen) reklamiert. Dieses wurde dann am 03.11.2014 gegen ein Swoop 175 8.0 SE (Rahmennummer WOW01169HM1013F) ausgetauscht. Soweit so gut. Über diesen Umtausch war ich zunächst sehr glücklich und mit der technischen Funktionsweise bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.
> ...





Erstmal... total daneben hier sowas zu Veröffentlichen. Das verstößt übrigens gegen die Forumsregeln.

Weiterhin gehen die Kratzer alle in die gleiche Richtung. Es sieht sehr stark nach falsch geputzt aus.
So wie du schreibst bewegst du das Bike nicht im Gelände... mein letztes sah nach dem ersten sturz schlimmer aus.

Also nicht heulen sondern Fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (22. Dezember 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Erstmal... total daneben hier sowas zu Veröffentlichen. Das verstößt übrigens gegen die Forumsregeln.
> 
> Weiterhin gehen die Kratzer alle in die gleiche Richtung. Es sieht sehr stark nach falsch geputzt aus.
> So wie du schreibst bewegst du das Bike nicht im Gelände... mein letztes sah nach dem ersten sturz schlimmer aus.
> ...


Seh ich auch so.
So was gehört nicht in dem Umfang gepostet.
Zudem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Bodo sich motivieren lässt, irgendwas zu regeln oder weiterzuhelfen


----------



## ofi (22. Dezember 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Wenn das der normale Tear&Wear nach 300-500KM Fahrt sein soll, dann ist Radon auf immer für mich gestorben.



Für mich schaut das nach Spuren von nem Schlepplift wie zum Beispiel in Malmedy o.Ä. aus. Das geht fix wenn das Bike und die Klamotten verschlammt sind und z.B. das Kabel am Rahmen reibt.
Meins hat in Malme auf jeden Fall auch gelitten aber ich habs zum Glück noch relativ früh bemerkt.


----------



## dummeLiese (22. Dezember 2015)

ofi schrieb:


> Für mich schaut das nach Spuren von nem Schlepplift wie zum Beispiel in Malmedy o.Ä. aus. Das geht fix wenn das Bike und die Klamotten verschlammt sind und z.B. das Kabel am Rahmen reibt.
> Meins hat in Malme auf jeden Fall auch gelitten aber ich habs zum Glück noch relativ früh bemerkt.


Ich würde mal mit Politur rangehen von Sonax in der Tube, ist Sand drin in einer geringen Körnung oder 2000er Nasschleifpapier und dann mit guter Politur polieren und dann Folieren mit klarsicht oder gleich schwarze Folie drauf.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> So, hatte den Schaden jetzt offiziell bei H&S angezeigt. Dort hat man es sich, wie ich finde, doch sehr leicht gemacht. Nach der sehr positiven Erfahrung mit der Reklamation des Slides letztes Jahr, nun sowas. Aber ich möchte es denjenigen, die sich überlegen ein Radon zu kaufen auch nicht vorenthalten, bzw. würde die vom Mitarbeiter Manfred N. geäußerte Meinung auch gerne von Alex bestätigt bekommen. Er hatte mir das Swoop letztes Jahr ans Herz gelegt und rausgegeben. *Hier meine Mail an Radon*:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> leider muss ich mich erneut wegen eines fehlerhaften Produktes an Sie wenden. Letztes Jahr im Oktober hatte ich bereits ein fehlerhaft konstruiertes Slide 150 E1 (Umwerferaufnahme für DirectMount Umwerfer war zu hoch angeschweißt, in der Folge ist die Kette ständig abgesprungen) reklamiert. Dieses wurde dann am 03.11.2014 gegen ein Swoop 175 8.0 SE (Rahmennummer WOW01169HM1013F) ausgetauscht. Soweit so gut. Über diesen Umtausch war ich zunächst sehr glücklich und mit der technischen Funktionsweise bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Hi Nicholas,

vorab: ich verstehe, wenn Du aufgrund der Lackkratzer derzeit nicht in allerbester Stimmung bist - allerdings bitte ich dich, nicht im vollen Umfang Konversationen mit Namensnennung einzelner Mitarbeiter öffentlich zu posten. Folgende Einschätzung ist meine persönliche Meinung hierzu:

Eine Ferndiagnose bei Betrachtung der Bilder ist immer sehr schwer - ich kann diesbezüglich nur sagen, dass solche Kratzer bei einer sehr geringen Laufleistung nicht normal sind. Ohne Dir etwas unterstellen zu wollen - aber die Kratzer sind genau in einem Bereich, wo es des öfteren zu Kleidungskontakt kommt wenn man "sportlich" unterwegs ist. Es gibt immer wieder Einzelfälle, wo man solche Schäden eindeutig auf Knieschoner bzw. Kletterverschlüsse oder grob gewebte Hosen zurückführen kann - hier kommt es beim Fahren einfach zum Rahmenkontakt und fungiert dann wie Schmirgelpapier. 
Bzgl. der Lackqualität des Swoop 8.0 SE in Candy Red: Wir haben bei diesem Modell keine auffällig hohen Rückläufer oder Beanstandungen aufgrund von Schrammen oder Kratzern im Lack. Ein guter Freund von mir fährt genau dieses Modell seit gut zwei Jahren intensiv und hat bis dato noch keine außergewöhnlichen Abnutzungen am Rahmen festgestellt. Auch die Räder, welche bei uns im Testpool unterwegs waren (und beileibe nicht pfleglich behandelt werden), weisen nicht solche Schrammen auf. Klar - ein Hochglanzfinish ist prinzipiell anfälliger als ein matter oder gar eloxierter Rahmen, keine Frage - dass der Rahmen aber nach so kurzer Zeit solche Schäden aufweist, macht mich schon stutzig. Ich persönlich finde bei den Bildern recht auffällig, dass die Kratzer größtenteils vertikal verlaufen, was wiederum auf Kontakt mit einem Kleidungsstück schließen lässt...

Du kannst (nach Absprache mit den Kollegen im Megastore) gerne bei uns in Bonn vorbeischauen - wir würden uns den Rahmen anschauen und die ggf. mehr Informationen geben können. Bitte kontaktiere mich per PN falls dies von Interesse sein sollte...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Derivator22 (22. Dezember 2015)

Soweit vorne kommt man mMn mit Klamotten nicht hin. Mir würde kein Szenario einfallen, außer aus Langeweile an der Ampel oder vor dem Start, wenn man das Rad zwischen den Beinen hat.
 Fakt ist, dass da etwas mechanisch seitwärts eingewirkt hat (Oberrohrtasche? Lift? Kratzige Handschuhe beim Fahrradschieben? Oooooder, weshalb das Oberrohr meines Trekkingrades so bescheiden aussieht: was auf dem Oberrohr kurzfristig transportiert!!!)
Von alleine sieht so was nicht SO aus. Sry...


----------



## DPR (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebes Radon Team,

ich habe im Juni 2015 ein Slide 27,5 9.0 HD online bestellt, Rad per Spedition bekommen, Lenker montiert und fertig. Aufgrund einer Verletzung im Sommer bin ich mit dem Bike bis jetzt nur ca. 150 km gefahren.
Letzte Woche beim fahren ist die Stechachse hinten einfach rausgefallen (und entsprechen auch das Hinterrad), was zu einem leichten Sturz geführt hat. Gott sei Dank war ich nicht schnell unterwegs und mir ist auch nichts passiert, sowas könnte aber fatal enden wenn man schnell unterwegs ist oder das Gelände kritisch ist.
Ich hab dann die Steckachse wieder reingeschraubt und bin nach Hause gefahren. Zu Hause habe ich die Steckachse mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen.
Als ich damals das Bike bekommen habe, hab ich leider nicht alle Schrauben nachgezogen, ich dachte die sind  normalerweise vom Werk aus mit dem richtigen Drehmoment gezogen (was vor allem für ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil wie die Steckachse wichtig ist).

Ich bin am nächsten Tag noch vorsichtig und langsam eine kleine Runde gefahren, da habe ich keine Probleme bemerkt. Ich habe natürlich jetzt ein mulmiges Gefühl daß irgendwas nicht stimmt und daß die Steckachse sich wieder lockern kann. Immer wieder anhalten und kontrollieren ist auch keine gute Lösung auf Dauer.

Mir sind jetzt folgende Punkte wichtig:

1. Ist die Steckachse rausgefallen weil sie einfach nicht richtig festgezogen war, oder kann es auch andere Gründe geben (Materialfehler der Steckachse oder der Steckachseaufnahme am Rahmen oder so was ähnliches)? 

2. Die Steckachse war wahrscheinlich eine Zeit lang locker, bis sie komplett rausgefallen ist, d.h. ich bin einfach mit einer lockeren Steckachse (und entsprechend mit einem lockeren Hinterrad) gefahren ohne es zu merken. Kann sowas andere Schäden verursachen (z.B. ausgenudelte Gewinde der Steckachseaufnahme am Rahmen) was zu weitere Lockerungen in die Zukunft führen kann? Ich bin bei dem Sturz mit halbwegs rausgefallenen Hinterrad einige Meter gerütscht. Kann es sein daß dadurch sich irgendwas verbogen hat?


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2015)

Ob etwas verbogen ist kann man aus der Ferne nicht sagen weil niemand weiß wie Du gestürzt bist und wie das Rad Kontakt mit dem Boden hatte. Natürlich kann etwas verbiegen, aber das muß man sich anschauen. Wenn die Steckachse mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen ist, kann sie sich nicht lösen. Aber nicht zu fest anziehen, das Drehmoment steht drauf und ist das max., also lieber etwas weniger. Und das Gewinde leicht einfetten damit Du die Achse bei einem Platten unterwegs auch mit dem Minitool gelöst bekommst (kannste ja Zuhause mal testen)


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte auch schon polieren vorschlagen, aber wenn man sich die Tiefe der Kratzer anschaut, alle von oben nach unten, dann ist das nicht auf die Lackqualität zurückzuführen.


----------



## DPR (22. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ob etwas verbogen ist kann man aus der Ferne nicht sagen weil niemand weiß wie Du gestürzt bist und wie das Rad Kontakt mit dem Boden hatte. Natürlich kann etwas verbiegen, aber das muß man sich anschauen. Wenn die Steckachse mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen ist, kann sie sich nicht lösen. Aber nicht zu fest anziehen, das Drehmoment steht drauf und ist das max., also lieber etwas weniger. Und das Gewinde leicht einfetten damit Du die Achse bei einem Platten unterwegs auch mit dem Minitool gelöst bekommst (kannste ja Zuhause mal testen)


 Danke für deine Antwort  Genauso habe ich gemacht. Die Frage ist ob ich sorgenfrei weiter fahren kann, oder ob ich das Rad einschicken soll/prüfen lassen soll. Ich wollte gerne wissen was die Radon Leute dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

DPR schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon Team,
> 
> ich habe im Juni 2015 ein Slide 27,5 9.0 HD online bestellt, Rad per Spedition bekommen, Lenker montiert und fertig. Aufgrund einer Verletzung im Sommer bin ich mit dem Bike bis jetzt nur ca. 150 km gefahren.
> Letzte Woche beim fahren ist die Stechachse hinten einfach rausgefallen (und entsprechen auch das Hinterrad), was zu einem leichten Sturz geführt hat. Gott sei Dank war ich nicht schnell unterwegs und mir ist auch nichts passiert, sowas könnte aber fatal enden wenn man schnell unterwegs ist oder das Gelände kritisch ist.
> ...





DPR schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort  Genauso habe ich gemacht. Die Frage ist ob ich sorgenfrei weiter fahren kann, oder ob ich das Rad einschicken soll/prüfen lassen soll. Ich wollte gerne wissen was die Radon Leute dazu sagen.



Hi,

eine Beurteilung aus der Ferne ist hier unmöglich, da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt wie Geschwindigkeit, Sturzbelastung oder Untergrund. Generell sollte man sein Bike vor der Fahrt immer kurz checken - Lösen kann sich (ob falsch montiert oder Materialfehler) immer etwas. Da man mit seinem Sportgerät ziemlich schnell unterwegs ist und Stürze verheerende Folgen haben können, kann ich (aus eigener Erfahrung) nur daran appellieren, sein Bike immer kurz zu prüfen.

Was Deine Sorgen bzgl. eines möglichen Defekts angeht - bitte kontaktiere doch meine Kollegen aus dem Serviceteam - evtl. wäre ein kurzer Check bei einem unserer Servicepartner möglich: 02225/8888132

Die Steckachse darf sich (wenn korrekt angezogen) unter keinen umständen lösen oder lockern.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## DPR (22. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Beurteilung aus der Ferne ist hier unmöglich, da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt wie Geschwindigkeit, Sturzbelastung oder Untergrund. Generell sollte man sein Bike vor der Fahrt immer kurz checken - Lösen kann sich (ob falsch montiert oder Materialfehler) immer etwas. Da man mit seinem Sportgerät ziemlich schnell unterwegs ist und Stürze verheerende Folgen haben können, kann ich (aus eigener Erfahrung) nur daran appellieren, sein Bike immer kurz zu prüfen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klar sollte man sein Bike vor der Fahrt checken, aber in diesem Fall handelt es sich um ein neues Bike, man geht davon aus daß alle Schrauben incl. Steckachse vom Werk richtig angezogen sind, besonders bei einem Bike der 2500 Euro kostet. In diesem Fall war wahrscheinlich die Steckachse bei der Montage nicht korrekt angezogen.


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2015)

du bist als käufer verpflichtet die schrauben selbst zu kontrollieren. speziell am neuen bike.
da spielt auch der preis des fahrrades keine rolle.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

DPR schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klar sollte man sein Bike vor der Fahrt checken, aber in diesem Fall handelt es sich um ein neues Bike, man geht davon aus daß alle Schrauben incl. Steckachse vom Werk richtig angezogen sind, besonders bei einem Bike der 2500 Euro kostet. In diesem Fall war wahrscheinlich die Steckachse bei der Montage nicht korrekt angezogen.



Hi,

vollkommen richtig - bei einem neuen Rad sollte dies nicht vorkommen, egal ob es 500,-€ oder 2500,-€ kostet. Daher bitte kurz Kontakt mir den Kollegen aufnehmen und die Sache schildern...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2015)

DPR schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klar sollte man sein Bike vor der Fahrt checken, aber in diesem Fall handelt es sich um ein neues Bike, man geht davon aus daß alle Schrauben incl. Steckachse vom Werk richtig angezogen sind, besonders bei einem Bike der 2500 Euro kostet. In diesem Fall war wahrscheinlich die Steckachse bei der Montage nicht korrekt angezogen.



Die Frage ist doch, ab welcher KM Leistung ist das Rad nicht mehr neu und ab wann muß man anfangen selbst zu kontrollieren ? Ab 10km ? Ab 5000km ? Wo soll man da die Grenze ziehen ? Das ist unmöglich, daher immer von Anfang an alles kontrollieren. Egal ob Du beim Händler Vorort oder online bestellst. Das macht keinen Unterschied. Überall arbeiten nur Menschen die unter Zeitdruck eben auch mal Fehler machen.


----------



## DPR (22. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> du bist als käufer verpflichtet die schrauben selbst zu kontrollieren. speziell am neuen bike.
> da spielt auch der preis des fahrrades keine rolle.



 Wenn du ein neues Auto oder einen neuen Roller kaufst kontrollierst du auch ob alle Schrauben fest sind oder ob die Räder festgezogen sind? Ich glaube nicht. Beim Gebrauchtwagen sieht das schon anders aus, man muss mehr unter die Luppe nehmen. Das gleiche gilt fürs Bike.
Als Käufer bin ich sicher nicht *vepflichtet* alle Schrauben selbst zu kontrollieren. Das Bike ist ein neues, fachgerecht montiertes Sportgerät und wird mit einem Übergabeprotokoll/Montageprotokoll geliefert. Wie es aussieht, ist es trotzdem sehr sinvoll alles nochmal selbst zu kontrollieren, das sehe ich schon ein. Das werde ich ab jetzt immer machen. Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser .



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vollkommen richtig - bei einem neuen Rad sollte dies nicht vorkommen, egal ob es 500,-€ oder 2500,-€ kostet. Daher bitte kurz Kontakt mir den Kollegen aufnehmen und die Sache schildern...
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Nochmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde ich machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einganggangster (22. Dezember 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hallo liebes Radon Team,

Sie haben mir versprochen eine Kettenstrebe für mein Radon Slide am 8.0 140 zusenden, weil meine gerissen war. Wie steht es mit dieser Aktion?

Freundliche Grüße

Lasse B.


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2015)

@DPR  rechtlich verpflichtet weiß ich nicht. aber hast du schon mal die reifen am auto wechseln lassen? ich glaub der kleine zettel ist nicht zum spaß da.

@RadonSlideAm7_0 ich glaub du hast den radonservice da falsch verstanden (er kann nichts versprechen). sie haben keine kettenstrebe mehr für dein über 5 jahre altes, aus 2. hand gekauftes rad. 
es sei denn, ihr hättet etwas über persönliche nachrichten (PN) ausgemacht.  dann kannst du ihn ja per PN anschreiben.


----------



## einganggangster (22. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> hast du schon mal die reifen am auto wechseln lassen?




Häääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää????????


----------



## DPR (22. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> @DPR  rechtlich verpflichtet weiß ich nicht. aber hast du schon mal die reifen am auto wechseln lassen? ich glaub der kleine zettel ist nicht zum spaß da.



Das ist richtig, es wird beim Reifenwechsel darauf *hingewiesen (in der Regel auch schriftlich)*, daß die Räder nochmal nachgezogen werden müssen. So ein Hinweis gab's aber bei dem *neuen* Bike leider nicht, obwohl es sicher sinvoll ist nach der ersten 1-2 Fahrten alle Schrauben nochmal zu kontrollieren, da muss ich dir recht geben. Ich hab's damals nicht für nötig gehalten/ nicht dran gedacht, weil das Bike neu war (beim einem Neuwagenkauf lässt man auch nicht die Räder nach 100km nachziehen).


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo liebes Radon Team,
> 
> ...



Hi Lasse,

wir sind doch per PN in Kontakt - den aktuellen Stand sende ich Dir (wie gehabt) per PN. Mit der neuen Kettenstrebe wirst Du bald wieder ein intaktes Bike haben 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2015)

DPR schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, es wird beim Reifenwechsel darauf *hingewiesen (in der Regel auch schriftlich)*, daß die Räder nochmal nachgezogen werden müssen. So ein Hinweis gab's aber bei dem *neuen* Bike leider nicht, obwohl es sicher sinvoll ist nach der ersten 1-2 Fahrten alle Schrauben nochmal zu kontrollieren, da muss ich dir recht geben. Ich hab's damals nicht für nötig gehalten/ nicht dran gedacht, weil das Bike neu war (beim einem Neuwagenkauf lässt man auch nicht die Räder nach 100km nachziehen).


Bei meinen Bikes stand in jeder Anleitung, dass vor jeder Fahrt einige Sachen zu kontrollieren sind.
Bei Specialized im Manual: 
C. Sicherheits-Check
...
Überprüfen Sie den Zustand Ihres Bikes vor jeder Ausfahrt.
- Schrauben, Muttern, Bolzen u.ä.: (Blabla...Werkstoffe... Anzugsmomente etc.)
- Stellen Sie sicher, dass keine Schraubverbindung lose ist.

Edit: Auch in der Radon-Anleitung steht, dass vor jeder Fahrt die Schrauben zu kontrollieren sind. und noch viel mehr.


----------



## Saabway (23. Dezember 2015)

Solche Anforderungen sind natürlich völlig weltfremd und können ja garnicht erfüllt werden. Das dient nur dem Hersteller, der im Zweifel immer die Schuld beim Kunden abladen kann. Und wenn das tatsächlich so gemacht wird dann kann man immer noch fragen, ob der Durchschnittsradler überhaupt in der Lage ist, Verschraubungen fachgerecht mit vorgegebenem Drehmoment zu prüfen, welche Toleranz der eingesetzte Schlüssel hat, wann er zuletzt kalibriert wurde usw usf. Viel Spaß dann auch beim Prüfen von verdeckten Schrauben (Hinterbaulager rechts unten hinter dem Kettenblatt). 
Wer prüft übrigens regelmäßig die Ispec-Verschraubung des Schalthebels an der Schelle der Bremse?


----------



## dummeLiese (23. Dezember 2015)

Saabway schrieb:


> Solche Anforderungen sind natürlich völlig weltfremd und können ja garnicht erfüllt werden. Das dient nur dem Hersteller, der im Zweifel immer die Schuld beim Kunden abladen kann. Und wenn das tatsächlich so gemacht wird dann kann man immer noch fragen, ob der Durchschnittsradler überhaupt in der Lage ist, Verschraubungen fachgerecht mit vorgegebenem Drehmoment zu prüfen, welche Toleranz der eingesetzte Schlüssel hat, wann er zuletzt kalibriert wurde usw usf. Viel Spaß dann auch beim Prüfen von verdeckten Schrauben (Hinterbaulager rechts unten hinter dem Kettenblatt).
> Wer prüft übrigens regelmäßig die Ispec-Verschraubung des Schalthebels an der Schelle der Bremse?




Du musst überhaupt nichts prüfen, du kannst oder besser ausgedrückt solltest. es ist deine Gesundheit.
Du kannst keine verantwortlich machen, wenn du deine Wartungsintervalle nicht einhältst, marode Teile austauschst oder den Kontrollcheck vergisst. Ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht mit einer losen Kurbel, Steuersatz, ausgeleierten Kette oder abgefahrenen Reifen irgendwo runter.


----------



## Saabway (23. Dezember 2015)

Wie ist denn das Wartungsintervall bei einem Radon-Bike? Eine Verschraubung gehört derart ausgelegt, das sie sich nicht ungewollt löst. Vor jeder Fahrt alles fachgerecht prüfen - das machst Du auch nicht, da bist Du ja mindestens eine halbe Stunde beschäftigt. Wenn etwas anfängt zu klappern muß man natürlich danach schauen.  Und ein orientierender Abfahrtscheck (wie man es ja auch beim Motorrad gelernt hat) ist durchaus sinnvoll bevor man ohne Bremse den Berg runterfährt. Gesunder Menschenverstand halt. Nach bald zwanzig Jahren Mountainbike lebe ich immer noch unverletzt und es hat sich auch noch kein Bike unter mir zerlegt.


----------



## weezeewee (28. Dezember 2015)

Gepostet habe ich den gesamten Schriftverkehr aus zweierlei Gründen: zum einen sind in meiner Mail viele von den potentiellen Gründen die ihr hier gepostet habt schon ausgeschlossen, zum anderen Bestand die Mail des Mitarbeiters lediglich aus fünf Zeilen (was soll man da noch groß kürzen ohne den Inhalt zu verfremden?). Die Forumsregel war mir nicht bekannt, sorry. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Den anonymisierten Namen (Anfangsbuchstabe des Nachnamens gibt wenig Aufschluss über die Person) habe ich drinstehen lassen, da ja auch andere Radon Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen und man sich intern gegebenenfalls auch über die Sache unterhält. So weiß man wenigstens wer was gesagt hat. 

Ich fahre die Race Face Ambush Hose in zwei verschiedenen Farben. Dazu, wenn ich auf verblockteren Trails unterwegs bin, Poc VPD 2.0 Knieschoner. Habe bei den letzten Ausfahrten darauf geachtet, ob die Klamotten während des Pedalierens am Rahmen reiben. Ist nicht der Fall. 

Einen Lift habe ich mit diesem Fahrrad noch nicht benutzt. Überhaupt hat es noch keinen Park gesehen. Dennoch fahre ich es ausschließlich im Gelände. Stürze hat es auch noch keine gegeben. Muss nach der OP ein wenig vorsichtiger fahren...

Geputzt habe ich immer in folgender Reihenfolge: erst den groben Dreck mit dem Schlauch abspülen, dann einseifen und anschließend mit Naturschwamm aus dem KFZ Handel und zusätzlich Schlauch abspülen. Also kein hin u her Gereibe von groben Dreck am Gestänge. 

Klar kann ich da mit Polierpaste u diversen Schutzfolien etc. pp. rumhantieren oder gleich entlacken und pulverbeschichten lassen. Fakt ist aber, dass alles Zeit u Geld kostet. 

Meine Kritik ist, dass ich dem Lack die für's Fahrrad geeignete Qualität abspreche (zumindest der nicht mehr vorhandenen Klarlackschicht). Die Fotos sind mit Blitz geschossen und die Kratzer sehen darauf krasser aus, als bei Tageslicht betrachtet. dennoch sind sie da und stören für mein persönliches ästhetisches Empfinden die Optik dieses eg sehr schönen Rades. Wäre dies vor dem Kauf absehbar gewesen, hätte ich mir das dreimal überlegt. Das vorherige Slide sah jedenfalls nicht so aus und mein Cube Hardtail sieht auch nicht so aus. Und ob ich das bei einem 2500€ Fahrrad für unangebracht halte, ist sicherlich auch eine sehr subjektive Empfindung, aber dennoch steht sie mir zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Vorschlag:
Mal andere User mit gleichem Rad und ähnlicher Laufleistung ausfindig machen und den Zustand vergleichen. (Persönlich, anhand von Bildern usw).
Das sollte beiden Seiten behilflich sein, auch wenn das Ergebnis, so meine Einschätzung, Dir nicht gefallen wird.


----------



## dummeLiese (28. Dezember 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Gepostet habe ich den gesamten Schriftverkehr aus zweierlei Gründen: zum einen sind in meiner Mail viele von den potentiellen Gründen die ihr hier gepostet habt schon ausgeschlossen, zum anderen Bestand die Mail des Mitarbeiters lediglich aus fünf Zeilen (was soll man da noch groß kürzen ohne den Inhalt zu verfremden?). Die Forumsregel war mir nicht bekannt, sorry. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Den anonymisierten Namen (Anfangsbuchstabe des Nachnamens gibt wenig Aufschluss über die Person) habe ich drinstehen lassen, da ja auch andere Radon Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen und man sich intern gegebenenfalls auch über die Sache unterhält. So weiß man wenigstens wer was gesagt hat.
> 
> Ich fahre die Race Face Ambush Hose in zwei verschiedenen Farben. Dazu, wenn ich auf verblockteren Trails unterwegs bin, Poc VPD 2.0 Knieschoner. Habe bei den letzten Ausfahrten darauf geachtet, ob die Klamotten während des Pedalierens am Rahmen reiben. Ist nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...


Google mal unter Straftat/Veröffentlichung PN
Das kann ganz böse enden.
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal bei denen entschuldigen.


----------



## wilde_kerle (30. Dezember 2015)

Liebes Radon-Team,
nach einem Sturz hat mein schwarzes (mattpulverglänzend) 2015er ZR Race 10.0 Ht einen dicken Schrammen auf dem Oberrohr. Man schaut halt immer genau drauf. Mit welcher Farbe könnte man diese Schrammen am besten abdecken ?

Viele Grüße und guten Rutsch aus Koblenz


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2015)

irgend jemand hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal geschrieben, das modellbaufarbe von revel ziemlich gut passen soll.


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2016)

Saabway schrieb:


> Solche Anforderungen sind natürlich völlig weltfremd und können ja garnicht erfüllt werden. Das dient nur dem Hersteller, der im Zweifel immer die Schuld beim Kunden abladen kann. Und wenn das tatsächlich so gemacht wird dann kann man immer noch fragen, ob der Durchschnittsradler überhaupt in der Lage ist, Verschraubungen fachgerecht mit vorgegebenem Drehmoment zu prüfen, welche Toleranz der eingesetzte Schlüssel hat, wann er zuletzt kalibriert wurde usw usf. Viel Spaß dann auch beim Prüfen von verdeckten Schrauben (Hinterbaulager rechts unten hinter dem Kettenblatt).
> Wer prüft übrigens regelmäßig die Ispec-Verschraubung des Schalthebels an der Schelle der Bremse?


Natürlich macht das der Hersteller um sich abzusichern. Wie im vorliegenden Fall. Wenn die Achse des Hinterrades raus fällt, gehts nicht um Drehmomente... dann geht das doch sehr in Richtung Hamster und Mikrowelle bzw. DAU. Dagegen darf sich ein Hersteller doch wohl absichern.  
Wie kulant der Hersteller dann bei Sachschäden agiert ist wieder eine andere Sache. Läuft hier ja scheinbar ganz gut. 
Für Personenschäden würden wohl kein Hersteller haften wollen.

Mal gucken, ob alle Schrauben und die Achsen fest sind, das sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein. Wenn doch...  Darwin


----------



## Bikehero24 (5. Januar 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Natürlich macht das der Hersteller um sich abzusichern. Wie im vorliegenden Fall. Wenn die Achse des Hinterrades raus fällt, gehts nicht um Drehmomente... dann geht das doch sehr in Richtung Hamster und Mikrowelle bzw. DAU. Dagegen darf sich ein Hersteller doch wohl absichern.
> Wie kulant der Hersteller dann bei Sachschäden agiert ist wieder eine andere Sache. Läuft hier ja scheinbar ganz gut.
> Für Personenschäden würden wohl kein Hersteller haften wollen.
> 
> Mal gucken, ob alle Schrauben und die Achsen fest sind, das sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein. Wenn doch...  Darwin



Nachweißlicher Personenschaden mit Herstellerschuld kann ein Unternehmen in den Ruin treiben... Über Schadenersatz bis Verkaufsverbot für produkte.


----------



## fone (7. Januar 2016)

Was du nicht sagst!


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Januar 2016)

ICh hab mein 15er Slide 160 X01 letztens leider in ein Steinfeld geschmissen und es hat auch sonst schon eine Fluggeschosse abbekommen.
Könnt ihr mit einen schwarzen Mattlack zum Ausbessern empfehlen? 
Besten Dank


----------



## Bikehero24 (8. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ICh hab mein 15er Slide 160 X01 letztens leider in ein Steinfeld geschmissen und es hat auch sonst schon eine Fluggeschosse abbekommen.
> Könnt ihr mit einen schwarzen Mattlack zum Ausbessern empfehlen?
> Besten Dank



Hol dir am besten nen Aufkleber... "Lackkorrektur" versaut bloß das gesamtbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. Januar 2016)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Hol dir am besten nen Aufkleber... "Lackkorrektur" versaut bloß das gesamtbild


Aufkleber auch. Dann lieber so lassen. Konnte ja sein, dass es einen ähnlichen Lack beim Modellbau oder so gibt


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Aufkleber auch. Dann lieber so lassen. Konnte ja sein, dass es einen ähnlichen Lack beim Modellbau oder so gibt



Ganz ehrlich:
schwarz-matten Lackstift, ausbessern und gut ist.
Mache ich auch so; sieht man kaum. Nur wenn man ganz genau hinsieht bzw. die Sonne ungünstig steht.
6,xx€ beim lokalen Autoteilebedarf (ATU ist bei mir um Längen teurer).
Nachtrag: Lack ist gleichzeitig auch Korrosionsschutz beim Alurahmen vor Aufblühen durch z.B. Schweiß.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> schwarz-matten Lackstift, ausbessern und gut ist.
> Mache ich auch so; sieht man kaum. Nur wenn man ganz genau hinsieht bzw. die Sonne ungünstig steht.
> 6,xx€ beim lokalen Autoteilebedarf (ATU ist bei mir um Längen teurer).
> Nachtrag: Lack ist gleichzeitig auch Korrosionsschutz beim Alurahmen vor Aufblühen durch z.B. Schweiß.


geht ja eh um Carbon... Daher ist das nicht so dringend


----------



## ders (21. Januar 2016)

Moinsen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich diesen Steuersatz "1 1/8 Zoll Pressfit ZS44/28,6" in ein Swoop 190 bauen kann?
Sind die Einpresstiefen egal?

lg und Danke


----------



## ders (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Radon,

Könnte mit bitte einer sagen, welche Steuersatz Lagerschalen ich für mein Swoop 190 Rahmen brauche,  also den Durchmesser. Ich hatte selber gemessen, da ich per Telefon leider eine falsche, per Forum und Mail keine Antwort bekommen habe.Aber meine Schieblehre ist wohl leider sehr ungenau 
Das wäre nett.

Grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Januar 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Hallo Radon,
> 
> Könnte mit bitte einer sagen, welche Steuersatz Lagerschalen ich für mein Swoop 190 Rahmen brauche,  also den Durchmesser. Ich hatte selber gemessen, da ich per Telefon leider eine falsche, per Forum und Mail keine Antwort bekommen habe.Aber meine Schieblehre ist wohl leider sehr ungenau
> Das wäre nett.
> ...


Ein Anruf hätte vielleicht schneller zum Ziel geführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (27. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ein Anruf hätte vielleicht schneller zum Ziel geführt


Post nicht gelesen?  
Habe die Hotline angerufen und ein  falsche Antwort bekommen. Es wurde gesagt,  dass das Rohr nicht tapered sei.


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Januar 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Post nicht gelesen?
> Habe die Hotline angerufen und ein  falsche Antwort bekommen. Es wurde gesagt,  dass das Rohr nicht tapered sei.


ich habe das schon gelesen. Aber man kann ja zur Not nochmal anrufen


----------



## ders (27. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich habe das schon gelesen. Aber man kann ja zur Not nochmal anrufen


Ja äh nein. War dann auch einfach nur genervt.
Dann muss man sich halt selber helfen... ich habe einfach eine größere Lagerschale neu bestellt.
Wenn sie passt kann sich Radon ja bei mir melden, dann sage ich, was sie brauchen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ja äh nein. War dann auch einfach nur genervt.
> Dann muss man sich halt selber helfen... ich habe einfach eine größere Lagerschale neu bestellt.
> Wenn sie passt kann sich Radon ja bei mir melden, dann sage ich, was sie brauchen.



Guten Morgen,

wir möchten uns bei Dir in aller Form für die falsche telefonische Auskunft entschuldigen. Sowas sollte natürlich nicht vorkommen, wenn man sich direkt bei dem Hersteller informiert! Der richtige Steuersatz für oben ist der ZS44 1 1/8 und für unten benötigst Du den ZS56 1,5“.

Viele Grüße aus Bonn 

Lena


----------



## ders (27. Januar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei Dir in aller Form für die falsche telefonische Auskunft entschuldigen. Sowas sollte natürlich nicht vorkommen, wenn man sich direkt bei dem Hersteller informiert! Der richtige Steuersatz für oben ist der ZS44 1 1/8 und für unten benötigst Du den ZS56 1,5“.
> 
> ...


Hallo Lena,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ihr macht ja hier im Forum einen wirklich tollen Job, der auch nicht selbstverständlich ist. 
Nicht jeder Hersteller pflegt eine solche Nähe zu seinen Kunden, ich hoffe, dass es so auch hier weiter geht!
Nur schade, dass es per Mail und Telefon in dem Fall nicht genauso "glatt" lief.

lg


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Kann man von euch irgendwie eine (schwarze) Wippe für das Slide 150 Bj. 2014er bekommen?
Nach meinem Lagerschaden im März letzten Jahres, bei dem dann die Wippe und die Sitzstreben wegen ausgeschlagener Lageraufnahmen (kostenpflichtig) getauscht wurden, bin ich da mittlerweile leicht paranoid bei der Thematik. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass meine rechte Wippe leichtes Spiel hat, die linke dagegen nicht. Das Lager auf der rechten Seite habe ich mittlerweile 3x getauscht, um einen Fehler beim Einpressen auszuschließen, das brachte allerdings keine Besserung, es wackelt immer noch leicht. Die Schraube und die Buchse habe ich auch testweise mit der anderen Seite gewechselt, ebenso hab ich sie einfach mal auf die andere Seite geschraubt, um zu sehen, ob vielleicht die Aufnahme am Rahmen selbst der Grund ist. Alles nein, die Wippe wackelt in jeder Kombination.
Das Wackeln ist noch nicht allzu ausgeprägt, aber da die andere Seite eben keinerlei Spiel aufweist, für mich doch ein Grund zur Besorgnis. Das Einpressen des Lagers geht auf dieser Seite auch um einiges leichter als auf der anderen, evtl. ist da der Lagersitz etwas zu weit gefasst. Das war jetzt das erste Mal seit der Reparatur, dass ich die Wippe komplett auseinandergenommen habe, kann also nicht sagen, ob das von Anfang an so war. Es war aber auch vor dem Lagerwechsel bereits so.

So. Kann man nun bei euch eine Ersatzwippe bekommen? Falls nicht auf Kulanz/Garantie, wie teuer wäre die Geschichte? Rad Einschicken und die ganze Chose möchte ich erstmal vermeiden, das hat das letzte Mal 3 Wochen gedauert.


// Edit
Nochmal zur besseren Visualisierung: das Wackeln ist nur bemerkbar, wenn die Wippe von den Sitzstreben und dem Dämpfer gelöst wurde, und nur noch an der großen Schraube am Rahmen hängt. Dort kann man dann bei der rechten Wippe ein wenig Spiel feststellen, was bei der Wippe auf der anderen Seite nicht der Fall ist.
Gestoßen bin ich da drauf, weil ich auch nach dem Lagerwechsel und korrekten Anzugsmomenten immer noch ein leichtes "Klock" höre, wenn ich den Hinterbau leicht einfedere. Ich vermute (oder hoffe) zumindest, dass es daran liegt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Kann man von euch irgendwie eine (schwarze) Wippe für das Slide 150 Bj. 2014er bekommen?
> Nach meinem Lagerschaden im März letzten Jahres, bei dem dann die Wippe und die Sitzstreben wegen ausgeschlagener Lageraufnahmen (kostenpflichtig) getauscht wurden, bin ich da mittlerweile leicht paranoid bei der Thematik. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass meine rechte Wippe leichtes Spiel hat, die linke dagegen nicht. Das Lager auf der rechten Seite habe ich mittlerweile 3x getauscht, um einen Fehler beim Einpressen auszuschließen, das brachte allerdings keine Besserung, es wackelt immer noch leicht. Die Schraube und die Buchse habe ich auch testweise mit der anderen Seite gewechselt, ebenso hab ich sie einfach mal auf die andere Seite geschraubt, um zu sehen, ob vielleicht die Aufnahme am Rahmen selbst der Grund ist. Alles nein, die Wippe wackelt in jeder Kombination.
> Das Wackeln ist noch nicht allzu ausgeprägt, aber da die andere Seite eben keinerlei Spiel aufweist, für mich doch ein Grund zur Besorgnis. Das Einpressen des Lagers geht auf dieser Seite auch um einiges leichter als auf der anderen, evtl. ist da der Lagersitz etwas zu weit gefasst. Das war jetzt das erste Mal seit der Reparatur, dass ich die Wippe komplett auseinandergenommen habe, kann also nicht sagen, ob das von Anfang an so war. Es war aber auch vor dem Lagerwechsel bereits so.
> ...


Kann ich dir nur Raten , da gibt es keinen Grund für . Hatte vor 10 Tagen meinen ersten Muster
Rahmen von 150er 26" auf der Werkbank. Der Rahmen ist bei mir über 12000km gelaufen und
in den letzten 4 Jahren nochmal 6000km habe da die 688 am Hebel und Horstlink Getauscht aber
die 61902 sind noch die ersten die haben nur schon 3x Fett bekommen. Wenn du einen Hebel
aus allen Befestigungen löst ist leichtes Spiel völlig in Ordnung. Das ganze Gerede um unsere Qalli
kann ich Ehrlich nicht mehr ???!!!. Ehrlich ist völliger ------.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur Raten , da gibt es keinen Grund für . Hatte vor 10 Tagen meinen ersten Muster
> Rahmen von 150er 26" auf der Werkbank. Der Rahmen ist bei mir über 12000km gelaufen und
> in den letzten 4 Jahren nochmal 6000km habe da die 688 am Hebel und Horstlink Getauscht aber
> die 61902 sind noch die ersten die haben nur schon 3x Fett bekommen. Wenn du einen Hebel
> ...


Wie gesagt, auf der anderen Seite ist kein Spiel vorhanden, und wenn ich die alte Wippe mit den defekten 688er Lageraufnahmen (bzw. Gewinde für dessen Schrauben) ranschraube, ist da auch kein Spiel vorhanden. Und da das mein erster Fullyrahmen ist, habe ich auch keinerlei Vergleichswerte.
Ich kann eben nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten, und die sehen bei meinen massiven 60kg Lebendgewicht eben nicht so toll aus.

Der erste Lagerschaden trat nach ungefähr 3200km oder ca. 230 "Betriebsstunden" auf (laut Strava):


 




Eine Bike-Bravo war mit den Lagern da auch nicht so ganz zufrieden:





Und jetzt nach weiteren knapp 408 Stunden mit ca. 5700km habe ich eben dieses Wackeln festgestellt. 
Da ich beim ersten Schaden bzw. dessen Folgeschäden dann die Reparaturkosten am Ende selber tragen musste (andere Geschichte) ist nun halt die Paranoia da.


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Januar 2016)

Da wir gerade bei den Lagern sind:

könnte ggf. einmal jemand das Bild komplettieren und die *Anzahl und* die *Spezifikation* der Lager nennen?
Am Liebsten für die alten Slides.

Stimmt folgende Angabe: 6x *688* (2RS) und 4x *6902* (2RS) ?


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Stimmt folgende Angabe: 6x *688* (2RS) und 4x *6902* (2RS) ?


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (28. Januar 2016)

Will mich mal anschließen und kann mir passend dazu vielleicht jemand sagen welche Ersatzschrauben ich dazu bestellen muss. Habe im Shop von Bike Discount gesucht und finde Sie nicht alle.

Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Januar 2016)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Will mich mal anschließen und kann mir passend dazu vielleicht jemand sagen welche Ersatzschrauben ich dazu bestellen muss. Habe im Shop von Bike Discount gesucht und finde Sie nicht alle.
> 
> Danke


Schrauben must du nur Bestellen wenn sie Beschädigt sind.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## KoZaK (14. August 2016)

Besitze ein Radon Slide 150 9.0 von 2016.

Die Gleitlager des Dämpfers waren nicht mittig eingepresst.

Habe eine schiefe Dämpferaufnahme.
Schraube ich den Dämpfer erst unten an der Rahmenhalterung an, muss ich ihn ca. 3mm - 4mm zur Seite drücken damit ich ihn oben zwischen die Aufnahme bekomme.
Schraube ich ihn erst oben fest, passt es zwar unten. Allerdings knarzt dann der Dämpfer auf den letzten 2mm des ausfederns.

Ist das im Rahmen der Toleranz und es gibt sich mit der Zeit?

Möchte ungern auf mein Rad verzichten.

Finde es sehr schade dass bei solch einem Preis, keine Endkontrolle gemacht wird.
Denn sowas sieht und hört man sofort.


----------



## SkeenRider (14. August 2016)

Hi liebes Radon Team

Ich hab mir im April ein Radon Skeen 120 9.0 gekauft womit ich vollkommen zufrieden bin und bisher macht das Bike sehr viel Spaß. Allerdings habe ich seid gestern ein ziemlich lautes und heftiges Knarzen. Das Knarzen tritt immer auf wenn ich in die Pedale trete. Gestern was es nur beim kräftigen treten und heute war es fast permanet. Kommt dieses Knarzen von einem defekten Tretlager? LG Gerd

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2016)

KoZaK schrieb:


> Besitze ein Radon Slide 150 9.0 von 2016.
> 
> Die Gleitlager des Dämpfers waren nicht mittig eingepresst.
> 
> ...





SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hi liebes Radon Team
> 
> Ich hab mir im April ein Radon Skeen 120 9.0 gekauft womit ich vollkommen zufrieden bin und bisher macht das Bike sehr viel Spaß. Allerdings habe ich seid gestern ein ziemlich lautes und heftiges Knarzen. Das Knarzen tritt immer auf wenn ich in die Pedale trete. Gestern was es nur beim kräftigen treten und heute war es fast permanet. Kommt dieses Knarzen von einem defekten Tretlager? LG Gerd
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk



Hi,

bitte meldet euch direkt beim Support - nach Absprache kann das Bike durch einen Servicepartner gecheckt werden. Eine Ferndiagnose ist hier immer schwer, vor allem Knarzen bzw. Knacken kann unterschiedlichste Ursachen haben. @SkeenRider : Tretlager würde ich nicht direkt vermuten, lässt sich aber nach Demontage der Kurbel schnell checken. Hast Du mal die Pedale demontiert, beide Gewinde gesäubert und mit Montagefett und entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder angezogen? Auch bitte mal die Kurbelarme und Sattelbefestigung überprüfen (lassen).

Gruß, Andi


----------



## KoZaK (15. August 2016)

Das Problem habe ich heute nach 1000x auseinander und zusazusammenbauen gefunden.
Die Buchse des Dämpfers ist schief.
Drehe ich den unteren Teil des Dämpfers um 180 grad, so passt es ganz gut (ca. 1 bis 2mm versatz) in dem Rahmen und es knarzt nichts mehr.
Fakt bleibt aber dann, dass der Dämpfer bzw das Gleitlager falsch belastet wird und ein früher Defekt die Folge ist.

Habe das Slide in Bonn gekauft.

Müsste also knapp 210km (eine Strecke) dort hinfahren.

Werde jetzt zu einem Radonpartner fahren. Der soll sich das mal anschauen.

Anbei noch ein Bild auf dem man super sieht, dass die Buchse schief gebohrt oder gepresst ist. (Links ist die Hülse höher als rechts)

Gesehen auf die Gesamtlänge des Dämpfers von 20cm, ergibt sich am oberen Ende dann ein Versatz von 3 bis 4mm.
Auch dazu habe ich ein Bild angehängt.


*Nachtrag:*

War jetzt beim Servicepartner, der hat sich das ganze mal angeschaut.
Das Dämpferauge ist definitiv schief gebohrt.

Einfach traurig dass so etwas nicht auffällt.
Zumal mir im Laden gesagt wurde dass nochmal alles gecheckt wird. Dazu gibts ja auch den zettel auf dem alle punkte abgehakt werden.

Es hätte Radon selber auffallen müssen und dann spätestens in Bonn dem Megastore

Das knarzen hörte ich erst als ich es im Keller abstellte.

Heute habe ich endlich nach ungefähr 50x anrufen jemanden erreicht, welcher mir nur sagte ich solle Bilder machen und das ganze mit meinem Anliegen an eine email-adresse schicken.
Gemacht, getan. Jetzt abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Rumpelchen (18. August 2016)

Das sieht aber übel aus.
@KoZaK 

Bleib stark bei der Reklamation.  Lass dich nicht abfertigen und bleibe stark!!!

Ganz klarer Garantiefall!


----------



## KoZaK (18. August 2016)

Heute abend bekam ich die Antwort:
...............

"Hallo Herr XXXXX


bitte kommen Sie mit dem Rad in unsere Werkstatt damit wir uns das mal ansehen können und ggfs. für Ersatz sorgen können.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

...................


Ich habe Bilder dorthin geschickt, auf denen ganz klar zu erkennen ist, dass es sich um einen Defekt am Dämpfer handelt.
Jetzt soll ich also mit dem GANZEN Rad 200Km (eine Strecke) nach bonn fahren, damit mir gegebenenfalls ein ersatz besorgt wird?
Ich werde ganz sicher keine 200Km fahren um dann mit Pech zu erfahren, dass die das Ding einschicken und ich erstens wochenlang kein Rad habe und zweitens nochmal nach Bonn fahren muss.

Morgen rufe ich den guten Herr aus der Werkstatt mal an und frage ob es da keine andere Möglichkeit gibt wie z.B. das die mir einen neuen Dämpfer zukommen lassen oder ich einen abhole und grad das alte Teil dalassen kann.

Und ja, ihr dürft gerne meckern warum ich mir in 200km entfernung ein rad kaufe.
Ganz einfach, ich wollte probefahren :-D

BTW:
Frage noch: wie viel mm darf der dämpfer eigentlich versetzt sein?

Ich häng mal ein Bild an, auf welchem sehr eindrucksvoll zu sehen ist, wie schief das Auge ist.


----------



## Hille82 (18. August 2016)

Hi ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal melden. Habe vor paar Tagen ein Swoop 170 8.0 in Bonn abgeholt da es dort gerade 20 % SSV gab. Infolge dessen 350 KM Anfahrt in KLauf genommen aber ok.
Heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt im Gelände hat sich die Befestigung des vorderen Umwerfers gelöst so dass schalten nunmehr unmöglich ist. Telefonisch erreicht man ja niemand weder Werkstatt noch in der Zentrale hab von ca 16-20 Uhr dauernd versucht anzurufen.
Bei der Endmontage in Bonn erhält man ja den Montage-Bericht wo auch "angeblich" alles gecheckt wurde und auch auf nachfragen meinerseits wurde mir versichert ich könne sofort losfahren, alles sei top. Nun habe ich bedenken das Rad überhaupt noch einzusetzen wer weiss welche Schraube sich als nächstes löst. Am liebsten hätte ich das Rad gern nochmals komplett zerlegt und neu montiert ...
Wäre schön wenn sich jemand von Radon dazu melden könnte so dass ich weiss was nun zu tun ist.
Anbei die Bilder vom Bewegungsradius des umwerfers und nun streift die kette auf dem kleinen Ritzel an der linken Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2016)

KoZaK schrieb:


> Heute abend bekam ich die Antwort:
> ...............
> 
> "Hallo Herr XXXXX
> ...



Hi,

generell muss hier immer bedacht werden, dass beim Kauf vor Ort im Megastore (also Einzelhandel) in einem Garantie-/Gewährleistungsfall der Ansprechpartner auch dieser ist. Bitte kläre doch ab, ob Du den Dämpfer ausbauen und zum Megastore schicken kannst - hier könntest Du dir ggf. die Anfahrt sparen.



Hille82 schrieb:


> Hi ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal melden. Habe vor paar Tagen ein Swoop 170 8.0 in Bonn abgeholt da es dort gerade 20 % SSV gab. Infolge dessen 350 KM Anfahrt in KLauf genommen aber ok.
> Heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt im Gelände hat sich die Befestigung des vorderen Umwerfers gelöst so dass schalten nunmehr unmöglich ist. Telefonisch erreicht man ja niemand weder Werkstatt noch in der Zentrale hab von ca 16-20 Uhr dauernd versucht anzurufen.
> Bei der Endmontage in Bonn erhält man ja den Montage-Bericht wo auch "angeblich" alles gecheckt wurde und auch auf nachfragen meinerseits wurde mir versichert ich könne sofort losfahren, alles sei top. Nun habe ich bedenken das Rad überhaupt noch einzusetzen wer weiss welche Schraube sich als nächstes löst. Am liebsten hätte ich das Rad gern nochmals komplett zerlegt und neu montiert ...
> Wäre schön wenn sich jemand von Radon dazu melden könnte so dass ich weiss was nun zu tun ist.
> Anbei die Bilder vom Bewegungsradius des umwerfers und nun streift die kette auf dem kleinen Ritzel an der linken Seite...



Hi,

bei einem Neurad wird man es nie ausschließen können, dass sich Schrauben in der ersten Zeit lockern/lösen können. Klar, es passieren ab und an auch Montagefehler, was durchaus auch der Grund für sich lösende Schrauben sein kann. Allerdings muss auch bedacht werden, dass sich das Material bei einem Neurad auf den ersten Kilometern setzt und somit in der Anfangszeit regelmäßig kontrolliert werden - gerade beim Einsatz in Gelände. Daher sollte auch die Erstinspektion nach der vorgeschriebenen Zeit unbedingt gemacht werden, um alle Schraubverbindungen zu kontrollieren. Bitte schreibe doch auch eine Mail an die Werkstatt um Infos bzgl. des weiteren Vorgehens zu bekommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hille82 (19. August 2016)

Hi vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Das mit der Erstinspektion habe ich gelesen allerdings ist dort die Rede von ca 3 Monaten bzw 300km.
Die Schrauben lösten sich allerdings bereits bei der ersten ! Ausfahrt. 
Bitte mal die Kontaktadresse für die Werkstatt geben da dort telefonisch niemand erreichbar ist...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> Hi vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Das mit der Erstinspektion habe ich gelesen allerdings ist dort die Rede von ca 3 Monaten bzw 300km.
> Die Schrauben lösten sich allerdings bereits bei der ersten ! Ausfahrt.
> Bitte mal die Kontaktadresse für die Werkstatt geben da dort telefonisch niemand erreichbar ist...



Hi,

telefonisch ist die Werkstatt unter der Nummer erreichbar: 02228/9784824 . Oder per Mail an [email protected]

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hille82 (19. August 2016)

So also eben mit der Werkstatt telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur sie schrauben nur das notwendigste zusammen also Schaltung Bremsen etc. Wenn dann etwas lose sei können Sie auch nichts dafür. Mich irritiert diese Aussage etwas da auf der Checkliste bei Schaltung auch der Punkt "Drehmoment" markiert wurde und wenn diese Schrauben ordnungsgemäß angezogen wären hätte es sich mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst.
Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters solle ich mit dem Rad nach Bonn kommen was mir aber aufgrund der Entfernung nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Nacharbeiten über einen Servivepartner in meiner Nähe durchführen zu lassen ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> So also eben mit der Werkstatt telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur sie schrauben nur das notwendigste zusammen also Schaltung Bremsen etc. Wenn dann etwas lose sei können Sie auch nichts dafür. Mich irritiert diese Aussage etwas da auf der Checkliste bei Schaltung auch der Punkt "Drehmoment" markiert wurde und wenn diese Schrauben ordnungsgemäß angezogen wären hätte es sich mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst.
> Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters solle ich mit dem Rad nach Bonn kommen was mir aber aufgrund der Entfernung nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Nacharbeiten über einen Servivepartner in meiner Nähe durchführen zu lassen ?



Hi,

wenn es sich hierbei "nur" um die Umwerferproblematik handeln sollte (sprich zwei Schrauben), bitte H.Kopp fragen zwecks Kostenübernahme. Ich kann hier leider keine genaue Auskunft zwecks Abwicklung machen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## KoZaK (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> So also eben mit der Werkstatt telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur sie schrauben nur das notwendigste zusammen also Schaltung Bremsen etc. Wenn dann etwas lose sei können Sie auch nichts dafür. Mich irritiert diese Aussage etwas da auf der Checkliste bei Schaltung auch der Punkt "Drehmoment" markiert wurde und wenn diese Schrauben ordnungsgemäß angezogen wären hätte es sich mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst.
> Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters solle ich mit dem Rad nach Bonn kommen was mir aber aufgrund der Entfernung nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Nacharbeiten über einen Servivepartner in meiner Nähe durchführen zu lassen ?


Ich habe mir ein Drehmomentschlüssel besorgt. Gerade wenn man solch ein Fahrrad hat, welches öfters eine Wartung benötigt, ist dieser sinnvoll.
Und wenn es sich Tatsächlich nur um die 2 Schrauben handelt, würde ich diese selber nachziehen oder mal eben beim Fahrradladen um die Ecke nachfragen.
Ich konnte bei mir auch, so ziemlich jede schraube nachziehen. Natürlich mit dem richtigen Drehmoment.
Eine schraube war krumm ins gewinde gedreht und als ich den Steuersatz aufgrund Knacken auseinander genommen habe um ihn dann ordnungsgemäß einzustellen, viel mir auf dass am unteren Lager überhaupt kein Fett war.
Habs dann mit Fett eingeschmiert und das Knacken verschwand.

Ich frage mich auch, was dort vor der Abgabe in der Werkstatt gemacht wird.

Wie ich mein Fahrrad abholen wollte, sagte ich der werkstatt noch, sie sollen Dämpfer und Gabel auf mein Gewicht einstellen.
Pustekuchen. Diese Punkte sind beim Check-Bogen nicht abgehackt.
Zuhause angekommen hatte ich an der Gabel 20% SAG und am dämpfer 45% SAG.

Nur gut dass ich selber eine Gabelpumpe besitze.

@Radon-Bikes
Vielen Dank für die Nummer.
Ich versuche mal etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille82 (19. August 2016)

So nen Schlüssel werd ich mir auch noch besorgen. Das Problem liegt daran dass man an die Schrauben nicht rankommt ohne die Kurbel zu demontieren und somit steigt der Aufwand schon mal um ein vielfaches sonst hätte ich es schon längst getan. Es kann doch aber keine Art sein so mit dem Kunden umzugehen. Der Kollege der Werkstatt meinte es könne sich mal eine Schraube lösen aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt solle dass nicht der Fall sein. Können Sie mir die Mailadresse bzw Durchwahl von Herr Kopp mitteilen bitte ? Vielen Dank auch für die rasche Kommunikation hier im Forum ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> So nen Schlüssel werd ich mir auch noch besorgen. Das Problem liegt daran dass man an die Schrauben nicht rankommt ohne die Kurbel zu demontieren und somit steigt der Aufwand schon mal um ein vielfaches sonst hätte ich es schon längst getan. Es kann doch aber keine Art sein so mit dem Kunden umzugehen. Der Kollege der Werkstatt meinte es könne sich mal eine Schraube lösen aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt solle dass nicht der Fall sein. Können Sie mir die Mailadresse bzw Durchwahl von Herr Kopp mitteilen bitte ? Vielen Dank auch für die rasche Kommunikation hier im Forum ;-)



Hi,

schreibe mir mal per PN deine Telefonnr. - dann rufe ich dich direkt an.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartos0815 (19. August 2016)

immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel energie die leute hier verschwenden um sich wegen loser schrauben aufzuregen.
in der zeit hättet ihr die schrauben schon 5mal nachgezogen. ran ans werkzeug und schrauben.
und wer ein bike (vorallem ein versenderbike) hat, sollte sich halt die wichtigsten schrauberischen kenntnisse und werkzeuge aneignen. so schwer ists ja wohl nicht schrauben anzuziehen oder eine kurbel abzuziehen....


----------



## Hille82 (19. August 2016)

Es geht halt irgendwie darum dass ein Bike nach der ersten Abfahrt schon halb auseinaderfällt was wäre gewesen wenn ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil sich auf der Strecke verabschiedet hätte wegen unsachgemäßer Montage ? Wenn nach nen halben Jahr was ist ok aber nicht in der ersten Woche bei einen nagelneuen Rad...
@ Andi PN ist raus. Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> Es geht halt irgendwie darum dass ein Bike nach der ersten Abfahrt schon halb auseinaderfällt was wäre gewesen wenn ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil sich auf der Strecke verabschiedet hätte wegen unsachgemäßer Montage ? Wenn nach nen halben Jahr was ist ok aber nicht in der ersten Woche bei einen nagelneuen Rad...
> @ Andi PN ist raus. Danke


Klar das sollte nicht Passieren, aber Vorschlag hast du bei dir in der nähe einen guten Händler der das für einen realen Lohn erledigt bitte
keine Traumpr. dann kann das auch so gemacht werden.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## fone (19. August 2016)

Bin ich froh, dass ich keine Fahrräder verkaufen muss...

Die Betreuer haben auf jeden Fall meinen Respekt.


----------



## Hille82 (19. August 2016)

Also nochmal vielen Dank an Andi für die unkomplizierte Hilfe. Hab fürs richten nen 10er hingelegt damit kann ich leben. Leider hab ich noch immer das Problem dass die Kette in den 3 kleinsten Gängen links am Umwerfer streift wie man am letzten Bild oben erkennt. Weiter rüber stellen lässt sich der Umwerfer nicht. Der Schrauber meinte eine Unterlegscheibe zusätzlich einzubauen damit die Kurbel einen Millimeter weiter rauskommt ?


----------



## fone (19. August 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich noch immer das Problem dass die Kette in den 3 kleinsten Gängen links am Umwerfer streift wie man am letzten Bild oben erkennt. Weiter rüber stellen lässt sich der Umwerfer nicht. Der Schrauber meinte eine Unterlegscheibe zusätzlich einzubauen damit die Kurbel einen Millimeter weiter rauskommt ?


Du kannst noch versuchen den Anschlag am Umwerfer einzustellen.
Aber das Problem hab ich mit meinem 2-fach Umwerfer auch. Der Schwenk-Bereich ist einfach nicht breit genug. Wenn die Kurbel weiter raus kommt, schleift die Kette auf dem größten Gang dann rechts. Ich hab es so gelöst, dass ich den Schalt-Hebel auf 3-Fach umgestellt habe. Bei 3-fach hab ich noch die dritte Schaltstufe mit der der Umwerfer noch näher an den Rahmen schwenkt. Den Anschlag am Umwerfer einfach wie gewünscht einstellen, muss man halt für die 3 kleinsten Gänge 3 noch einmal den Hebel drücken. Bescheuert aber ich habs anders auf die Schnelle nicht hinbekommen.
Auf der Unterseite ist der Umschalter. https://static.bike-components.de/c...I-mit-I-475f576babda789f78a6f572a7e3b3af.jpeg


----------



## KoZaK (19. August 2016)

Ich geb mal kurz Meldung zum Zwischenstand.

Habe heute auch in der Werkstatt angerufen.
Es ging nicht der H. Kopp ans Telefon, sondern ein anderer Mitarbeiter.
Ich sagte diesem dass ich am 30.07.2016 ein Slide 150 9.0 gekauft habe und an diesem der Dämpfer schief gebohrt wurde und nicht ohne erheblichen Kraftaufwand in die Aufnahme passt.
Das ganze Telefonat war recht Kurz.
Er sagte mir jedenfalls dass er mal nach solch einem Dämpfer schaut und mich dann anruft.
Nach nicht einmal 10 Minuten erhielt ich die freudige Nachricht dass er den passenden Dämpfer hat und ich vorbeikommen kann zum tauschen.

Jetzt werde ich Morgen mal die insgesamt 400 Km auf mich nehmen und dort hinfahren.
Ich hoffe das klappt alles wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## KoZaK (20. August 2016)

So, nun Rückmeldung
Der Samstag ist gelaufen, aber, in meinem Slide ist nun ein neuer Dämpfer. Ausgebaut aus einem anderen Slide.
Was ich positives vorweg sagen kann ist, das ganze hat vor Ort nicht ganz eine Stunde gedauert. Und es wurde anstandslos der Dämpfer getauscht.

Nun aber, möchte ich hier Niederschreiben wie das ablief.

Ich bin mit dem Bike runter zur Werkstatt. Dort an der Tür klebte ein Zettel auf dem Stand: "Es werden keine Reperaturaufträge mehr entgegengenommen, da unsere Werkstatt komplett ausgelastet ist"
Wie ich das las, war ich natürlich schon auf 180.
Bin dann trotzdem rein und hab gewartet. Es kam recht flott jemand und fragte mich nach meinem Anliegen.
Ich erklärte ihm, dass der Dämpfer an der Kolbenseite ein schiefes Auge hat und man dieses auch sieht. Sowohl am Auge selber, als aber auch wenn man oben die Verschraubung löst und den Dämpfer aus der Aufnahme zieht.
Dann wurde mir gesagt dass sie, sich drum kümmern und es ca. 1 Stunde dauern wird.
Nun aber das KO für mich: Ich erhielt keinen Zettel oder ähnliches auf dem irgendwie steht, dass dies auch mein Fahrrad ist oder ich den Auftrag gegeben habe. Keiner Wollte sehen ob das Rad auch wirklich aus dem Geschäft ist.
Nun gut, habe dann 1 Stunde meine Zeit im Shop vertrieben.
Als ich dann wieder in die Werkstatt ging, sagte ich, dass ich gern das Fahrrad wieder mitnhemen möchte (ich stand neben meinem).
Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir dann: "Ja, alles klar, hier ist das gute Stück, wir haben einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut".
Das heißt also, JEDER hätte dieses Fahrrad abholen können. Es gab kein Schriftstück auf welchen ich mit meinem Rad stehe (zur Identifikation).
In meinem alten Laden gab es bei Abgabe immer 2 Zettel mit einer Nummer, dem Fahrradmodell und meinem Namen. Einer Wurde dann immer SOFORT ans Fahrrad gebunden und einen erhielt ich. Sonst kann es wie gesagt, jeder abholen.
Das geht einfach GAR NICHT!

Naja, weiter im Text. Ich bedanke mich und wie ich rausgehen wollte, wurde ich von hinten gebeten, mal zu erzählen was ich denn nun für ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer habe.
Ich bin dann zusammen mit dem Mitarbeiten in die Werkstatt und dieser hielt mir dann promt den Dämpfer unter die Nase und Zeigte mir die Obere Aufnahme. Da wäre doch alles ok sagte er mir.
Ich fing in einem ganz ruhigen sachlichem Ton an ihm zu erklären dass es sich um das untere Dämpferauge handlelt und mir dies auch durch einen Service-Partner bestätigt wurde.
Er guckte sich das an und machte komische Minen.
Ich bat ihn dann einen Bolzen durch das Auge zu stecken, da man es durch die Verlängerung besser sehen kann.
Er folgte meiner Bitte und schaute es sich nocheinmal an.
Wieder sagte er mir dass doch alles top sei.
Er sagte mir dann, dass ich die Wippe lösen sollte, damit der löcker reingeht.
Ich sagte ihm dann wieder dass das Problem das untere Dämpferauge ist und sobald ich dieses festschraube, sich der Dämpfer eben schief stellt...

Mitten im Gespräch unterbrach mit der gute Herr und sagte mir mit leicht rauhem Ton dass wir darüber nicht weiter diskutieren brauchen und ich jetzt froh sein soll.
Er sagte mich dann auch dass es ja klar sei, ich wolle einem Fachmann was erzählen...
Wie wir dann wieder aus der Werkstatt waren, wünschte er mir dennoch ein schönen Tag sowie ein schönes Wochenende.

Eine Quittung oder Bestätigung, dass der Dämpfer gewechselt wurde, erhielt ich ebenfalls nicht.

Ich habe natürlich mein Werkzeug mitgenommen und direkt geschaut ob es jetzt passt.
Ist der Dämpfer unten Fest und oben lose habe ich oben ca. 0,5mm bis 1mm versatz. Da sage ich mal dass es voll OK ist.
Ist der Dämpfer oben festgeschraubt und unten lose, geht er unten sauber in die Aufnahme.

Auch ist jetzt das Hundespielzeugähnliche Geräusch beim einfedern nicht mehr so laut wie vorher.

Aber für mich ist, was Service betrifft, der Megastore in Bonn gestorben.

Diese infragestellerei und wie dort mit den abgegebenen Fahrrädern hantiert wird (keine Zettel oder ähnliches zur Identifikation) ist für mich einfach nicht OK.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht erwartet hatte, sofort einen neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Dies muss ich dann dennoch Positiv hervorheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-s7 (21. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte ja auch schon einen Defekt an meinem neuen Slide 130 9.0. Mir ist der Schnellspanner von der vorderen Steckachse um die Ohren geflogen.  Naja so ein 5km FUßmarsch ist ja auch ganz schön.

Naja kann ja mal passieren.  Mail an den Megastor geschrieben und auch direkt ne automatisch Mail bekommen.  Das war am Dienstag den 16.08.2016 im Laufe des Vormittags. Naja Freitags immer noch keine Antwort. Also habe ich versucht mal jemanden in Bonn aus der Werkstatt zu erreichen. Nach ca. 20-30 Versuchen hat es auch dann mal geklappt. Ich hatte dann sogar Glück den  Werkstattmeister am Telefon zu haben. Naja war wohl eher Unglück. Ich habe dann mein Problem geschildert und wurde dann relativ unfreundlich abgebügelt. Ich müsse dann mit dem Rad wieder nach Bonn kommen wenn ich das repariert haben möchte. Nach etwas nachhaken wurde dann auch angeboten das ich das Teil schicken könnte.  Sie würden es dan zum Hersteller schicken und wenn das Teil dann zurück käme würden sie es mir zuschicken. Auf meine Frage hin wie lange es dauert sagte er so 2-4 Wochen.  Eine absolute Frechheit. Ich habe dann darauf hingewiesen das ich das Rad bie Ihnen gekauft habe und er mein Vertragspartner sei und noch der Hersteller der Gabel. Naja daraufhin wurde ich sehr unfreundlich darauf hingewiesen  entweder so oder gar nicht.

Hier eine absolute Frecheheit. Man sollte die Mitsrbeiter mal in deutschem Recht Schulen. Denn Megastor Bonn ist für die Gewährlistung mitgegebener verantwortlich. Und das Teil zum Hersteller schicken ist hier nicht nein Problem und zudem auch noch unverhältnismäßig. 

Naja da Samstag eh schlechtes Wetter war bin ich die 70km nach bon gefahren um das Teil persönlich abzugeben. Bin dann in die Werkstatt gegangen und wurde relativ zeitnah bedient. Was soll ich sagen.

Das krasse Gegenteil von dem was ich erwartet habe. Ich wurde sehr freundlich bedient und man hat das getan was selbst verständlich ist in so einem Fall. Der Mitarbeiter leget mir sofort den Schnellspanner neu dahin. Zuerst das alte Model.  Und er sagte er habe das neu nicht hier und müsse dann gucken ob noch ein neues da war. 2 Minuten Später konnte ich mir aussuchen ob alt oder neu.

@Radon-Bikes:

Der Mitarbeiter im Megastor an der Werkstatt Annahme hat eine super Job gemacht. Habe da zufällig auch noch einen anderen Fall mit ner defekten Sattelstüze mitbekommen. Dies hat er genau so gut abgewickelt.

Meiner Meinung nach muss der Online Service extrem verbessert werden. Der ist mehr als mangelhaft. Auch die telefonische Erreichbarkeit ist nicht wirklich gut. 

Aber was ein absolutes nogo ist ist die absolute Kundenunfreundlichkeit und das  rechtliche Unwissen des Werkstattmeisters. Hier muss dringend was getan werden. 


Aber trotz alledem. Das Slid 130 ist wirklich Top  @BODOPROBST.

Service muss jedoch deutlich besser Werden.  Aber ich bin dennoch zufrieden.


----------



## dummeLiese (21. August 2016)

KoZaK schrieb:


> So, nun Rückmeldung
> Der Samstag ist gelaufen, aber, in meinem Slide ist nun ein neuer Dämpfer. Ausgebaut aus einem anderen Slide.
> Was ich positives vorweg sagen kann ist, das ganze hat vor Ort nicht ganz eine Stunde gedauert. Und es wurde anstandslos der Dämpfer getauscht.
> 
> ...


 

...jetzt weiss ich, warum ich keine Lust mehr habe im Einzelhandel zu arbeiten. Ist das mittlerweile Zeitgeist, dass man sich nicht mehr in der Reihe anstellen kann und das Wort "Danke Schön" nicht mehr existiert?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. August 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Hier eine absolute Frecheheit. Man sollte die Mitsrbeiter mal in deutschem Recht Schulen. Denn Megastor Bonn ist für die Gewährlistung mitgegebener verantwortlich. Und das Teil zum Hersteller schicken ist hier nicht nein Problem und zudem auch noch unverhältnismäßig.


Das ist leider eine Unsitte, die viel zu weit verbreitet ist. Der Händler ist tatsächlich der Ansprechpartner des Kunden, und er muss für Ersatz/Nacherfüllung sorgen, und nicht etwa der Hersteller. Diese Wartezeiten von 2-8 Wochen bei Mängelhaftung/Gewährleistung, weil das der "Hersteller ja erstmal überprüfen muss" ist einfach eine Frechheit. Leider aber üblich.


----------



## SkeenRider (25. August 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte meldet euch direkt beim Support - nach Absprache kann das Bike durch einen Servicepartner gecheckt werden. Eine Ferndiagnose ist hier immer schwer, vor allem Knarzen bzw. Knacken kann unterschiedlichste Ursachen haben. @SkeenRider : Tretlager würde ich nicht direkt vermuten, lässt sich aber nach Demontage der Kurbel schnell checken. Hast Du mal die Pedale demontiert, beide Gewinde gesäubert und mit Montagefett und entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder angezogen? Auch bitte mal die Kurbelarme und Sattelbefestigung überprüfen (lassen).
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi

Kurze Rückmeldung. Ich habe die Pedale Sattelstütze, Kurbelarme alle Lager vom Hinterbau, Dämpfer sauber gemacht und neu gefettet. Das Knarzen ist jetzt weg. Das Knarzen kam anscheinend von einem Lager am Hinterbau.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kurze Rückmeldung. Ich habe die Pedale Sattelstütze, Kurbelarme alle Lager vom Hinterbau, Dämpfer sauber gemacht und neu gefettet. Das Knarzen ist jetzt weg. Das Knarzen kam anscheinend von einem Lager am Hinterbau.



Super, danke für die Rückmeldung und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (25. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Du kannst noch versuchen den Anschlag am Umwerfer einzustellen.
> Aber das Problem hab ich mit meinem 2-fach Umwerfer auch. Der Schwenk-Bereich ist einfach nicht breit genug. Wenn die Kurbel weiter raus kommt, schleift die Kette auf dem größten Gang dann rechts. Ich hab es so gelöst, dass ich den Schalt-Hebel auf 3-Fach umgestellt habe. Bei 3-fach hab ich noch die dritte Schaltstufe mit der der Umwerfer noch näher an den Rahmen schwenkt. Den Anschlag am Umwerfer einfach wie gewünscht einstellen, muss man halt für die 3 kleinsten Gänge 3 noch einmal den Hebel drücken. Bescheuert aber ich habs anders auf die Schnelle nicht hinbekommen.
> Auf der Unterseite ist der Umschalter. https://static.bike-components.de/c...I-mit-I-475f576babda789f78a6f572a7e3b3af.jpeg



Das ist auch der einzig richtige Weg. Hatte ich auch schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle beschrieben.
Du musst aber nicht dreimal schalten. Der kleinste Gang am Schalthebel (drittkleinster Gang) ist auch der kleinste Gang am Umwerfer (drittkleinster Gang) und der nächsthöhere Gang eben der zweite Gang. Den größten Gang kann man am Umwerfer mit den äußeren Anschlag sperren, so dass dieser am Schalthebel nicht mehr schaltbar ist.
Hintergrund: Die Kurbel ist eigentlich eine Dreifachkurbel, bei das größte (3.) Kettenblatt weggelassen wurde. Echte Zweifachkurbeln haben eine andere Kettenlinie, bei der die Kettenblätter etwas weiter außen liegen, damit mit den zwei Kettenblättern alle Ritzel geschaltet werden können, ohne dass die Kette zu schräg liegt.
Das falsche Einstellen des Schalthebels (auf 2fach) bei unechten Zweifachkurbeln (eigentliche Dreifachkurbel) ist ein gängiger Fehler auch bei anderen Bikeherstellern.
Gruß 78


----------



## fone (25. August 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das ist auch der einzig richtige Weg. Hatte ich auch schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle beschrieben.
> Du musst aber nicht dreimal schalten. Der kleinste Gang am Schalthebel (drittkleinster Gang) ist auch der kleinste Gang am Umwerfer (drittkleinster Gang) und der nächsthöhere Gang eben der zweite Gang. Den größten Gang kann man am Umwerfer mit den äußeren Anschlag sperren, so dass dieser am Schalthebel nicht mehr schaltbar ist.
> Hintergrund: Die Kurbel ist eigentlich eine Dreifachkurbel, bei das größte (3.) Kettenblatt weggelassen wurde. Echte Zweifachkurbeln haben eine andere Kettenlinie, bei der die Kettenblätter etwas weiter außen liegen, damit mit den zwei Kettenblättern alle Ritzel geschaltet werden können, ohne dass die Kette zu schräg liegt.
> Das falsche Einstellen des Schalthebels (auf 2fach) bei unechten Zweifachkurbeln (eigentliche Dreifachkurbel) ist ein gängiger Fehler auch bei anderen Bikeherstellern.
> Gruß 78


Danke für den Hinweis.
Die Kettenlinie ist aber tatsächlich weiter draußen als ich bei einer 3-fach Kurbel erwarten würde. Ziemlich ungenau gemessen waren es definitiv >50mm. (Obwohl es eigentlich <49mm sein sollten.) Spacer laut Anleitung richtig.

Ich hätte nach der Entdeckung der 2-3-fach-Umstellung am Hebel den Umwerfer nochmal komplett neu einstellen müssen, Dann eben beim kleinsten Kettenblatt Anfangen und nicht beim mittleren.
Das 3 Mal Schalten war einfach die schnellste Variante das Rad dann fahrbar zu machen.

Ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer die 2 äußeren Kettenblätter geschaltet werden obwohl das äußere fehlt...


----------



## hemorider (25. August 2016)

Moin,

mich plagen folgende Probleme an meinem Radon ZR Race 8.0 von 2014, vieleicht geht es ja jemanden ähnlich.

1. vom ersten Tag an fährt die Sattelstütze ein, zwei Spanner hab ich schon abgebrochen weil mir das auf Tour so gegen Strich ging und nach leider immer noch nicht fest kommt eben auch ab. Carbonpaste, Wachs usw. hab ich schon probiert. Die Schraubklemme derzeit hält die Stütze, jedoch über "gutes Gefühl" angezogen und nun ein weiteres Knack Geräusch am Rad.

2.vom ersten Tag an Knackt das Tretlager. Kurbel ab, alles gesäubert und abgefettet (soweit möglich bei PressFit ohne Lager Ausbau) Schrauben eingeklebt und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Selbe bei den Pedalen, Sattel und Kettenblättern, sowie alle Achsen gereinigt und gefettet. Immer wieder und der Hocker knarzt und knarzt, mindestens so laut wie die DT Nabe.

3.XT (785) Bremse am VR. vom ersten Tag an (ok, Einbremszeit) Rad steht ein paar Tage, rauf auf den Bock in die Bremse gehauen und erst einmal nur lautes Quietschen (auch am HR), ein paar Stoppis und es wird besser. Über mein Bremsverhalten könnte ich nun einen Mehrseitigen Aufsatz verfassen, bringt nur nix, ich behaupte einfach mal kurz und knapp: normal. Aufm XC gibt es nun auch nicht so viele Gegebenheiten wo man die Bremse lange schleifen lässt, zumindest nicht bei uns im Mittelgebirge.

Hab die Beläge regelmäßig draußen, wenn sie glänzen fahr ich mit seichtem Schleifpapier drüber. Die Scheiben putze ich auch ständig mit Bremsenreiniger. Nach Belag wechsel (Shimano) und entlüften ist hinten ruhe. Vorn auch nach 150km und einigen steileren Abfahrten ein Trauerspiel. Vor jeder Abfahrt ist "einbremsen" nötig, spontan kommt nur Quietschen und kaum Bremsleistung. Nach fünf Spitzkehren brauch ich schon zwei Finger. Die Scheibe (Shimano RT64) ist seit dem Entlüften nun Bund, hat aber noch genug Fleisch. Könnte es sein das von der Bremse/Gabel ganz leichter Ölnebel die Beläge anfrisst? Werd mal etwas Klo Papier zwischen klemmen und den Griff fixieren, mal schauen ob da was sichtbar wird.

Ok, jemand Tipp hierzu? Würde mir riesig helfen!


----------



## fone (25. August 2016)

Also Quietschen ohne Bremsleistung hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Was für einen Bremsenreiniger nimmst du denn? Man hört da unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu.
ich würde reinen Alkohol verwenden.

An Ölnebel glaube ich nicht.

gescheit eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (25. August 2016)

ok, ich ersetze keine, gegen geringe Bremsleistung inklusive Quietschen. Reiniger ist irgendwas aus dem KFZ Regal. Da ich meinen Fähigkeiten in Sachen Reparatur auch nur bedingt traue habe ich das Entlüften gleich mit Belagswechsel beim vertrauenswürdigen Fachhändler machen lassen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. August 2016)

Klingt nach dem Bremsenreiniger, die hinterlassen gerne mal einen Film mit diesem Ergebnisse und  versauen dir dann auch die Beläge! Steht einiges hier im Forum zu.... Ordentlich mit Spüli die Scheiben sauber machen auch in den Löschern! Gut abspülen... Neue Beläge und gut!


----------



## fone (25. August 2016)

hemorider schrieb:


> Reiniger ist irgendwas aus dem KFZ Regal.


Das ist der Grund. Ist absolut nicht fürs Fahrrad geeignet.

Selbst bei Bremsenreinigern speziell fürs Fahrrad sind die Meinungen geteilt.

Nimm Isopropylalkohol aus der Apotheke zur Reinigung.


----------



## siebenacht (25. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Die Kettenlinie ist aber tatsächlich weiter draußen als ich bei einer 3-fach Kurbel erwarten würde. Ziemlich ungenau gemessen waren es definitiv >50mm. (Obwohl es eigentlich <49mm sein sollten.) Spacer laut Anleitung richtig....



Kettenlinie müsste 51mm sein (gemessen am größten Kettenblatt), damit es zu einem 2-fach Directmountumwerfer passt. Meinst Du Spacer beim Tretlager oder bei der Kurbelachse? Mit Spacern auf der Kurbelachse werden bei Race Face Kurbeln die Kettenlinie eingestellt (nicht verwechseln mit Spacern beim Tretlager).


fone schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte nach der Entdeckung der 2-3-fach-Umstellung am Hebel den Umwerfer nochmal komplett neu einstellen müssen, Dann eben beim kleinsten Kettenblatt Anfangen und nicht beim mittleren.
> ...


Genauso!!


fone schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer die 2 äußeren Kettenblätter geschaltet werden obwohl das äußere fehlt...


Weil 2-fach Umwerfer eigentlich für echte Zweifachkurbeln konstruiert werden. Die Kettenlinie bei echten Zweifachkurbeln wird in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern gemessen.
Gruß 78


----------



## hemorider (25. August 2016)

ok, Danke! Ein Problem hoffentlich gelöst....


----------



## fone (25. August 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Kettenlinie müsste 51mm sein (gemessen am größten Kettenblatt), damit es zu einem 2-fach Directmountumwerfer passt. Meinst Du Spacer beim Tretlager oder bei der Kurbelachse? Mit Spacern auf der Kurbelachse werden bei Race Face Kurbeln die Kettenlinie eingestellt (nicht verwechseln mit Spacern beim Tretlager).
> 
> Genauso!!
> 
> ...


Bei 3-fach war ja immer das mittlere Kettenblatt maßgebend, oder? Achso, ist es ja immer noch. 
Bei den 2-fach Kurbeln (zb. aktuelle Deore - wird zumindest als 2-fach verkauft.) wird die Kettenlinie mit 48,8 angegeben, soll vermutlich tatsächlich zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern sein. 

Von der optischen Kettenlinie /Schräglauf her hatte ich das Gefühl die Kurbel wäre zu weit draußen. Spacer unter dem Tretlager. Bei Shimano gibts ja sonst keine.

Rad fährt aber trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (26. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,

an dieser Stelle muss ich mal ne´ganz große Lanze für HS brechen und bin selbst nach ner Nacht drüber schlafen immer noch hin und weg.

Die Story: ich hatte mit im August 2014 ein neues Slide 130, 29 SL, 9.0 gekauft. Ich liebe das Bike heiß und innig, mir passt es wie der berühmte Deckel auf den Topf und es wird wie meine anderen drei Bikes liebevoll gepflegt und gehegt. Wartungs- und Pflegezustand würde ich als top bezeichnen. Nach einer Tour Anfang des Monats habe ich das Slide geputzt (mit Wasser und Schwamm) und beim trockenreiben mit nem Microfasertuch ist mir auf der linken Rahmenseite im Bereich des Zugeingangs ein größeres Lackstück am Tuch hängengeblieben, uuups. Nach dem ersten Schreck stellte ich fest, dass an der selben Stelle auf der anderen Rahmenseite der Lack bereits Blasen schlägt (noch hält er). Ok, mal höflich bei HS nachgefragt wie es denn mit Garantie o. ä. aussieht? Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich keine großen Erwartungen (MTB, 2 Jahre alt usw.). Aber nach einigen Mails mit Fragen hin- und her, Bilder schicken usw. Wurde meinem Antrag stattgegeben und ein nigel-nagel neuer Slide Rahmen zugesagt!!! Und der kam gestern an. Jungs und Mädels von HS das ist "ganz großes Kino". Danke für diese Aktion. Mit diesem Rahmen werde ich mir ein "Zweit-Slide" aufbauen und wo ich die benötigten Teile kaufen werde dürfte klar sein 
Nochmals danke und viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## symondolo (12. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Radon-Freunde,

ich habe mir am 02.05.2015 im Megastore Bonn ein "Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD" gekauft.

Nun ist eines der Lager am Hinterbau völlig auseinander gebröselt (an der Verbindung: Schwinge - Hinterbau).
_(sowas muss doch beim zusammenschrauben auffallen? )_

Dies ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass das Gewinde an der Schwinge *schief geschnitten/gebohrt *wurde. Daher belastet die Schraube (logischerweise) das Lager an einem Punkt besonders stark. (siehe Foto im Anhang) 

Ich komme aus Hamburg, und kann nicht mal "so eben" zu euch in die Werkstatt kommen, es begutachten lassen und dann wahrscheinlich für einen Termin 2 Wochen später noch einmal vorbei kommen.

Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Möglichkeiten? Z.B. den Servicepartner in HH nutzen?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort. 
(Über den Megastore direkt bekomme ich leider keine kurzfristige Entscheidung - Das Wetter ist momentan göttlich zum biken )

Danke & Gruß Simon


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2016)

symondolo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radon-Freunde,
> 
> ich habe mir am 02.05.2015 im Megastore Bonn ein "Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD" gekauft.
> 
> ...



Hi,

vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Beim Kauf im Megastore Bonn ist auch dieser Ansprechpartner im Falle eines Defekts bzw. Garantie-/Gewährleistungsfalls. Bitte setze dich doch mit den Kollegen aus der Werkstatt auseinander um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. Anhand des (unscharfen) Fotos kann keinerlei Diagnose erstellen. Falls ein Defekt am Rahmen vorliegt, muss dieser zwecks Überprüfung in Augenschein genommen werden. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## symondolo (13. September 2016)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Wie soll ich zu denen Kontakt aufnehmen? Man erreicht da ja niemanden!

Es kann doch nich sein das ich für ein verbohrtes gewinde 400km nach bonn fahren muss, wenn ein "servicepartner" vor ort ist?
Wäre es denn überhaupt möglich so einen defekt direkt zu beheben? Oder kann man annehmen, dass ich direkt 2-3x dafür nach bonn fahren müsste?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2016)

symondolo schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Wie soll ich zu denen Kontakt aufnehmen? Man erreicht da ja niemanden!



Hi,

bitte die direkte Durchwahl nutzen: 0228/9784824

Gruß, Andi


----------



## symondolo (13. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte die direkte Durchwahl nutzen: 0228/9784824
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi,
Danke für die Direktdurchwahl. Da geht leider auch niemand ran...habe es jetzt schon mehrfach versucht.
Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten? 

Es kann doch nich sein das ich für ein verbohrtes gewinde 400km nach bonn fahren muss, wenn ein "servicepartner" vor ort ist? (Es kann doch wenigstens mal von jemand "Vertrauten" beurteilt werden, und wenn es sich bestätigt, dass der Rahmen defekt ist, könnt ihr mir ja wenigstens mal entgegenkommen, und den Kunden nicht noch mehr verärgern.)
Wäre es denn überhaupt möglich so einen defekt direkt zu beheben? (Habt ihr Schwingen bzw. Hinterbauten vor Ort?) Oder kann man annehmen, dass ich direkt 2-3x dafür nach bonn fahren müsste?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2016)

symondolo schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> Danke für die Direktdurchwahl. Da geht leider auch niemand ran...habe es jetzt schon mehrfach versucht.
> Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> ...



Hi,

schreibe mir doch bitte per PN deine Nr. - dann wird dich im Tagesverlauf unser Werkstattleiter zurückrufen und alles weitere besprechen. Ob es durch einen SP in deiner Nähe begutachtet werden kann, kann ich anhand des Bildes nicht beurteilen - aber hier wird Dir mein Kollege mehr Infos geben können. Dass beim lokalen Kauf im Einzelhandel dieser auch Ansprechpartner ist, ist gesetzlich so geregelt - wir versuchen hier aber immer eine gute Lösung für beide Seiten zu finden, verärgern wollen wir sicherlich keinen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hille82 (14. September 2016)

Hi ich schon wieder (leider).

Habe gestern das erste Mal für den Transport mein Vorder-Rad ausgebaut und am Zielort wieder montieren wollen. Dabei hat sich mal eben der Schnellspanner zerbröselt WTF ??? Ich behaupte mal schon einige Schnellspanner bedient zu haben und nein ich habe des Ding nicht mit dem Hammer reingeklopft sondern ordentlich fest (soll ja auch gespannt sein) rangedrückt. Resultat seht ihr auf den Bildern.
In der Werkstatt möchte ich nicht anrufen denn dort erreicht man niemand wie schon mehrere festgestellt haben. Kann ich die Steckachse weiterhin verwenden und halt mit nem Hebel erstmal festziehen ? Was genau ist es für eine (Swoop 170 8.0 2016er)
@ Andi: Finden wir eine unkomplizierte Lösung ? Ich meine ja ich habe noch ein gewisses "Guthaben" bei euch nachdem ich den Vorfall mit dem Umwerfer ja selbst reguliert hatte. LG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> Hi ich schon wieder (leider).
> 
> Habe gestern das erste Mal für den Transport mein Vorder-Rad ausgebaut und am Zielort wieder montieren wollen. Dabei hat sich mal eben der Schnellspanner zerbröselt WTF ??? Ich behaupte mal schon einige Schnellspanner bedient zu haben und nein ich habe des Ding nicht mit dem Hammer reingeklopft sondern ordentlich fest (soll ja auch gespannt sein) rangedrückt. Resultat seht ihr auf den Bildern.
> In der Werkstatt möchte ich nicht anrufen denn dort erreicht man niemand wie schon mehrere festgestellt haben. Kann ich die Steckachse weiterhin verwenden und halt mit nem Hebel erstmal festziehen ? Was genau ist es für eine (Swoop 170 8.0 2016er)
> @ Andi: Finden wir eine unkomplizierte Lösung ? Ich meine ja ich habe noch ein gewisses "Guthaben" bei euch nachdem ich den Vorfall mit dem Umwerfer ja selbst reguliert hatte. LG



Hi,

bitte kontaktiere doch unsere Werkstatt - ich habe heute bereits mit Kollegen gesprochen, die Nicht-Erreichbarkeit kann ich somit nicht bestätigen. Der Hebel muss vom Hersteller (SRAM) überprüft werden. Bitte kläre doch mit unserem Werkstattleiter, ob noch eine Achse auf Lager ist, welche ggf. getauscht werden kann.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hille82 (14. September 2016)

und was für ein Modell ist das genau ? Würde ggf erstmal nen neuen per Express besorgen brauch den eig morgen schon dringend. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> und was für ein Modell ist das genau ? Würde ggf erstmal nen neuen per Express besorgen brauch den eig morgen schon dringend. Danke



Hi,

Du benötigst die RockShox Maxle Ultimate Steckachse.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sp00n82 (14. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der Hebel muss vom Hersteller (SRAM) überprüft werden.


Wie kommt ihr eigentlich da drauf? Das rechtliche Vertragsverhältnis und damit die Gewährleistungspflicht besteht zwischen euch und dem Kunden, d.h. ihr müsst erstmal für Ersatz im Rahmen der Gewährleistung sorgen. Wie es dann im Innenverhältnis zwischen euch und dem Lieferanten/Hersteller aussieht, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


Siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.verbraucherschutzverein.org/Garantie-und-Gewahrleistung/garantie-gewaehrleistung.html


> 5. „Einen Umtausch können wir nicht machen. Wir können die Ware maximal einschicken und reparieren lassen!“
> 
> Auch diese Behauptung ist falsch. Hier geht es in Wahrheit nicht darum, dass der Verkäufer nicht „kann“, sondern dass er nicht „will“.
> 
> ...


----------



## symondolo (14. September 2016)

Hallo,
Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer von vielen, die das Problem mit dem absacken der rock shox reverb (2015) haben.

Bekomme ich die sofort ausgetauscht, oder kann ich auch wieder mit einer längeren "überprüfungszeit" rechnen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## sgclimber (14. September 2016)

symondolo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer von vielen, die das Problem mit dem absacken der rock shox reverb (2015) haben.
> 
> Bekomme ich die sofort ausgetauscht, oder kann ich auch wieder mit einer längeren "überprüfungszeit" rechnen?
> ...



Hallo,

bei mir hat es inkl. der Versandwege genau 3 Wochen gedauert. War für mich kein Problem, da ich zum Glück nicht nur ein Rad hab. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2016)

Bei mir war es nicht mal 7 Werktage


----------



## BenAdaephon (16. September 2016)

Muss jetzt doch mal meinem Frust etwas Luft machen.
Besitze seit Anfang des Jahres das Slide 150 8.0 und bin insgesamt eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Im Prinzip stört mich eigentlich nur die Sattelstütze die in dem Bike verbaut wurde. Die benötigt nämlich enormen Kraftaufwand
zur Absenkung und das Problem wird bei längerer Nutzdauer schlimmer. Inzwischen habe ich eine Austausch-Sattelstütze (Top von Radon) erhalten die allerdings genauso mangelhaft ist. 

Mir ist klar das bei den Preisen die Radon bietet auch an einzelnen Komponenten gespart werden muss, aber bei einem 2.000 € Bike erwarte ich dann schon eine Sattelstütze die ihren Dienst zumindest so verrichtet, dass der Fahrer sich nicht am Oberrohr festhalten muss um sie abzusenken...

Inzwischen habe ich auf eine Kindshock umgerüstet die sich ohne Probleme und geschmeidig absenken lässt.


----------



## filiale (16. September 2016)

Du weißt aber auch, dass die RockShox wesentlich weniger Anzug der Sattelklemme verträgt ? Auf keinen Fall mit 5-6Nm anziehen. Dann verklemmt sie sich und geht nur schwer rein und raus.
Desweiteren handelt es sich um ein Zubehörteil das Radon auch nur einkauft. Egal ob Bremse oder Laufrad oder oder oder...Radon kann die Teile auch nur an den Zubehörhersteller weiterreichen.


----------



## BenAdaephon (16. September 2016)

Hi,

beim 8.0 ist kein Rockshock verbaut, ist eine ''Radon'' Sattelstütze. Hat auch definitiv nichts mit der Klemmung zu tun, die habe ich mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel angezogen bzw. sogar wenn der Sattelstütz nicht gespannt war lief er schwer.

Das die Komponenten zugekauft werden ist klar aber Radon prüft mit Sicherheit auch ob die Qualität der Zukaufteile den Anforderungen entspricht. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das bei dem Teil einfach nicht der Fall.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2016)

Oh ok, das wußte ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (17. September 2016)

"JD Vario 100", wohl nur irgendwas umgelabeltes.
Hab mir grad mal die Komponenten angesehen, sind schon ne Stufe schlechter geworden beim 8er als noch 2014.

Die hohen Bedienkräfte wurden auch hier bemängelt, aber nur 100mm Travel sind eigentlich eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------

